# ICB 2.0 – Hausbesuch bei Gleitlager-Spezialist igus



## nuts (3. Juni 2014)

*ICB 2.0 – Hausbesuch bei Gleitlager-Spezialist igus*






Während wir noch dabei sind, unsere Hinterbaukinematik zu optimieren, arbeiten wir weiter daran, den Anforderungen aus dem Lastenheft zu begegnen. Ein dabei ziemlich wichtiger Punkt war neben Effizienz und Gewicht die Wartungsarmut: diese betrifft in Bezug auf einen Mountainbike-Rahmen hauptsächlich seine Lagerung. Wird sie richtig ausgelegt, funktioniert der vollgefederte Rahmen lange reibungsarm, geräuschlos und spielfrei. Wenn dann im Falle eines Falles auch noch Wartung und Ersatz einfach vonstatten gehen und das System nicht unnötig schwer daher kommt, wären wir glücklich. Wir haben uns deshalb mal bei einem Lager-Spezialisten vorgestellt: Der igus GmbH in Köln-Lind.

Den vollständigen Artikel ansehen:
*ICB 2.0 – Hausbesuch bei Gleitlager-Spezialist igus*


----------



## saturno (3. Juni 2014)

turner macht es vor, gleitlager von aussen abschmierbar. funktioniert und ist leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juni 2014)

Das Video funktioniert leider nicht.

@saturno Gleitlager abschmierbar? Die Idee vom Gleitlager ist es doch ohne Schmierstoffe auszukommen, richtig?


----------



## grungebass (3. Juni 2014)

+1

Endlich ein Entwickler, der es auch für recht sinnfrei hält eine 30° Drehung mit einem Kugellager zu lagern. Und die modernen Gleitlager sind überaus robust.
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Juni 2014)

mir fallen aber devinci und banshee ein, die rahmen mit gleitlagern in serie hatten und jetzt wieder mit wälzlagern arbeiten. im dh bereich setzt auch turner keine gleitlager ein. 

bei meinem rocky slayer sind im gelenk neben der hr-achse gleitlager verbaut. das problem ist, dass, wenn diese kunststofflager spiel entwickeln, die lagersitze zerschossen werden. dazu kommt, dass viele leute berichten (inkl. meine wenigkeit), dass die achsen sich an den sitzen richtig verformt haben. man müsste vielleicht konische lagersitze bauen und die lager so vorspannen, dass das spiel nachgestellt wird.

die idee ist gut, aber man muss zusehen, dass man hier nicht ein problem lösen will, das nicht wirklich existiert und sich dabei probleme einhandelt. die aktuellen wälzlager-designs, wie z.b. von specialized, sind sehr haltbar.


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das Video funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> @saturno Gleitlager abschmierbar? Die Idee vom Gleitlager ist es doch ohne Schmierstoffe auszukommen, richtig?



Nö es gibt div. Typen an Gleitlagern. Fürs Radl werden wohl meist trocken Schmierung (Teflon beispiespielsweise) eingesetzt. Wobei das Trockenschmiermittel im Kunststoff steckt und daher keine weitere Schmierung nötig ist. Es gibt aber genauso Gleitlager, die dringend flüssige Schmiermittel brauchen!


----------



## matze600 (3. Juni 2014)

Nicolai mach das doch auch schon länger. Und wenn Nicolai das macht muss es doch was taugen.


----------



## Fridl89 (3. Juni 2014)

Ordentliche Nadel-Lager wäre mein Vorschlag.

Ich bin da voll auf alex m.'s Seite



> die idee ist gut, aber man muss zusehen, dass man hier nicht ein problem lösen will, das nicht wirklich existiert und sich dabei probleme einhandelt. die aktuellen wälzlager-designs, wie z.b. von specialized, sind sehr haltbar.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juni 2014)

Hey @grungebass: Wenn wir Entwickler immer dürften/könnten wie wir wollten, dann wäre vieles einfacher und besser ( Mann was für ein Satz ). Das hat aber oftmals seine Gründe, die für einen Endverbraucher teilweise nicht nachvollziehbar sind.
Drehen wir dieses Jahr noch eine gem. Runde?


----------



## Thomas (3. Juni 2014)

Sorry, das Video ist jetzt sichtbar. Viel Spaß


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute!

Ich freue mich schon brachial auf die Lager-Diskussion  Ich sehe hier viel bessere Chancen etwas wegweisendes auf die Beine zu stellen als bei der Kinematik... von daher wird die Diskussion für die Techniker unter uns wahrscheinlich auch spannender.

Schon einmal vorweg: Der gedankliche Ansatz, um die bekannte Toleranz-Problematik bei einem Gleitlager-Aufbau in den Griff zu bekommen, ist eine Lagergeometrie, die weniger empfindlich auf die recht groben Fertigungstoleranzen beim Rahmenbau reagiert. Dazu werden wir und noch mal Gedanken machen, wie wir abrasiven Schmutz vom Lageraufbau fern halten können. Und zu guter letzt werden wir uns die Wellenwerkstoffe in Abhängigkeit von Haltbarkeit und Leichtgängigkeit anschauen.

Der Michael von IGUS wird uns hier mit seinem Fachwissen unterstützen, damit unsere Ideen auch auf dem Pfad der Realisierbarkeit bleiben. An dieser Stelle ein riesengroßes Dankeschön von meiner Seite an IGUS... wir haben seit der Taipei-Messe schon viel miteinander gesprochen und ein Support von so einer großen Firma für ein "kleines" Projekt wie unseres ist nicht selbstverständlich

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Das Wichtigste an Gleitlagern ist die richtige Konstruktion der Lagerstelle:
- enge Toleranzen sowohl radial wie axial
- Vermeidung von Kantenpressungen, d.h. Verformung unter Last von Welle und Bohrung beachten!
- harter Wellenwerkstoff (bei Aluminium bietet sich Hartanodisieren an)
- sehr, sehr glatt: poliert (hoher Traganteil) ist top!
- Schmutzeintrag vermeiden
Letzteres ist outdoor schwer in den Griff zu bekommen. Und bei einer Kombination mit einer strammen Dichtung gibt's wieder Gemecker beim Parkplatztest...
Wälzlager haben hier den Vorteil, dass das komplette Maschinenelement "Lager" als perfekt abgestimmtes, einbaufertiges Teil kommt (wobei auch hier die Anforderungen an die Toleranzen von Welle und Gehäuse zu beachten sind), mit Dichtung, 4Life-Schmierung usw.
Also ein abschmierbares Gleitlager fände ich auch gut, das Fett presst den Schmutz raus und schmiert immer noch besser als die Feststoff-Schmierzusätze (PTFE, Graphit, TiO2 usw.), die sich eben auch mit der Zeit verbrauchen. Und weg ist weg. Inzwischen gibt es sehr gut biologisch abbaubare Fette, so dass das Umweltargument eigentlich nicht mehr recht zieht. Allerdings braucht es dann kein Kunststofflager, Gleitmessing ist geschmiert ebenbürtig, allerdings recht teuer.
Also: Schmiernippel dran, Fettpresse mit "Biofett" (gute Abbaubarkeit, keine Wassergefährdung) beilegen, alles gut.
Gruß vom Tribologen

Edit sagt: da war der Stefan wohl schneller


----------



## Aalex (3. Juni 2014)

ich wusste zwar das igus groß sein muss, aber dass die da so einen karton hingestellt haben wusste ich nicht

beeindruckende firma


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Juni 2014)

wie sieht eigentlich die stribeck-kurve bei "selbstschmierenden" gleitlagern aus? würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Na ja, wie so ne Kurve halt aussieht. Gleitlager mit viel PTFE (="Teflon") haben sehr geringe Losbrechkräfte, da reines PTFE eine fast waagerechte Kurve aufweist, also kaum "Festgehen" bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit. Die Füße von Computermäusen sind daraus gemacht. Leider ist das Zeug sehr weich (mach den Fingernageltest) und muss in eine Matrix eingebettet werden, sonst wird es bei höheren Pressungen einfach rausgepresst wie (sehr festes) Wachs. Das ganze ist dann so ähnlich wie ein Schwamm, wo in den Löchern PTFE sitzt. Und die Matrix (der Schwamm, bei Igus ein Polymer) hat nicht so gute Gleiteigenschaften. Irgendwie stellt sich also ein mittlerer Verlauf ein.
Übrigens verschleißt gerne die Welle, weil sich der Schmutz im "Schwamm" festsetzt und dann wie Schmirgelpapier die Welle zerreibt. Deswegen muss die so hart sein...


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Jetzt erst den Film gesehen: Also die Auswahlbox ist ne tolle Idee, die klaue ich mir jetzt mal für meine Firma 
Und sorry an alle Nicht-Maschbauer fürs Dozieren - ich versuche, es so bescheiden klingen zu lassen, wie es geht - ganz schön schwierig


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> #  _Stefan Stark _



Elvis lebt ! 

Nein im Ernst. Igus ist eine top firma.
hab mit denen auch schon öfter kontakt gehabt wegen Lagern für den Dämpfer. Die beraten mit viel kompetenz und Zeitaufwand. 
Und holen immer noch ein anderes Material aus der Schublade das dann perfekt passt.

wegen mir 100% gleitlager im Rahmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (3. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark ist das karierte Hemd eigentlich so eine Art Uniform? *duckundweg*


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark ist das karierte Hemd eigentlich so eine Art Uniform? *duckundweg*



Andere Hemden kommen mir nicht ins Haus  Und dieses spezielle hole ich immer gerne raus, wenn ich nicht so rum rennen sollte, wie ich es normalerweise tue


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark ist das karierte Hemd eigentlich so eine Art Uniform? *duckundweg*


Wenn Du in Aachen oder Karlsruhe oder xxx* studiert hättest, wüsstest Du es...
*xxx=Stadt mit >50% Maschinenbauern 
(ich hab' noch eins im Schrank, da ist bestimmt immer noch mehr Bier drin als in meinem Keller )


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Noch was zur Sache: Rocky Mountain hatte doch mal IGUS-Lager im Hinterbau, mit konisch vorgespanntem System (also kegelförmig ausgeführte Buchsen, die man durch Schrauben spannen konnte). Bin ich nie gefahren, kenne ich keine Langzeiterfahrung, kann sich hier mal ein Rocky-Fahrer oder mehrere dazu äußern? Weil langwierige Feldtests sehe ich bis zu Eurobike nimmer...
Und die vielgelobten Huber-Buchsen für die Dämpfer bestehen doch auch aus IGUS-Lagern, genauso wie die Fox-Dämpferbuchsen (oder vom Wettbewerber, der auch Dichtungen macht) -> hier scheint das Geheimnis in super enger Passung und harter Achse zu liegen, bin ich da richtig?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

Das Rocky Mountain System hat mich auch ein bissl inspiriert... allerdings sehe ich vor meinem geistigen Auge deutlich fettere Lager und eine etwas andere Abdichtung. Und wir müssen noch mal schauen wie es mit dem Rocky Mountain Patent aussieht... da gibt es wohl etwas bezüglich des Lageraufbaus.


----------



## lulu1818 (3. Juni 2014)

So muss ein Betrieb aussehen! Alles sehr interessant.


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Rocky Mountain System hat mich auch ein bissl inspiriert... allerdings sehe ich vor meinem geistigen Auge deutlich fettere Lager und eine etwas andere Abdichtung. Und wir müssen noch mal schauen wie es mit dem Rocky Mountain Patent aussieht... da gibt es wohl etwas bezüglich des Lageraufbaus.


Ja, pack' alles an Durchmesser rein, was geht. Das Reibmoment wird zwar vllt. wg. des Reibradius etwas größer, aber dafür geht die Flächenpressung runter. Und das relative Spiel ist einfacher einzuhalten. Leider wird die abzudichtende Länge=Umfang auch größer.
Idee: die Kegel nach innen schrägen, so dass der kleine Durchmesser außen zu liegen kommt und weniger Umfang hat und leichter zu dichten ist. Wäre dann sozusagen O-Anordnung, für die Abstützung der Kräfte allerdings suboptimal bis schlecht - Rocky hatte X-Anordnung, glaube ich. Nee, doofe Idee.
Kann Igus eigentlich nicht über 2K-Spritzguss direkt eine Dichtlippe anspritzen?


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2014)

möglichst große Durchmesser ist auf jeden Fall gut.

Das mit dem Dichten sehe ich gar nicht so kritisch.
so viel dreck kommt da auch nicht rein - und die Igus lager haben einen sehr großen Vorteil: sie sind wesentlich günstiger als Wälzlager, und sehr einfach zu tauschen. 
Und wenn man alle 1-2 Jahre mal neue reinmacht... und? 
vor allem kann man die Dinger tauschen ohne das die Sitze schlechter werden.


----------



## coastalwolf (3. Juni 2014)

matze600 schrieb:


> Nicolai mach das doch auch schon länger. Und wenn Nicolai das macht muss es doch was taugen.



Nicolai hatte große Probleme mit den Toleranzen und dem daraus resultierenden Verschleiß/Spiel. Seit die Teile aus der Eigenfertigung kommen, scheint es wohl zu funktionieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

Bei der Dichtlippe wollte ich mal schauen, wie groß der Aufwand ist, so etwas in die Schraubendeckel zu integrieren... da kommen ja bestimmt schöne Eloxalteile zum Einsatz (oder sogar hohlgebohrte Alu-Schrauben wegen dem angedachten Oversizing).

Bei der Lagergeometrie wäre mir eine Kombination aus konischer und zylindrischer Fläche wichtig. Der konische Anteil sorgt für eine feine Einstellbarkeit und das gute Gefühl beim "dran rum wackeln"... der zylindrische Anteil kann erhöhte Lasten abfangen, wenn sich die konischen Flächen evtl. gegeneinander verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2014)

hab einen dh-rahmen, der bis auf hauptlagerpunkt komplett igus-lagerung hat. bisher lief der hinterbau spielfrei und ausreichend leicht. hoffe jetzt, das ich nach neuer pulverung auch als endkunde mir neue igus-lager dort ordern kann.


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2014)

Ah, gefunden, hier: 



 ist das "ABC-PIVOT" erklärt. Patent?
(Allerdings muss man das typische Marketing-Geschwafel der Nordamerikaner geistig "abziehen" )


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube Probleme in Bezug auf Preis und Ersatzteilversorgung entstehen erst, wenn wir für das ICB 2.0 keine bereits bestehenden Lager aus deren Produktpalette nehmen können. Also quasi ein neues Werkzeug hergestellt werden müsste.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Juni 2014)

hier wird was über die erfahrungen beim slayer beschrieben. http://forums.mtbr.com/rocky-mounta...ace-abc-bushings-before-they-worn-777368.html

man muss als kunde aufpassen, dass es nicht irgendwann so aussieht:










man müsste ein doch irgendwie ein federpaket bauen können, das einerseits so steif ist, dass man beim fahren nichts negatives merkt, andererseits aber eine so flache kennlinie hat, so dass das spiel nachgestellt wird. vorgespannt müsste das ganze dann wegabhängig sein, damit der kunde beim festziehen nixhts falsch machen kann. das ganze dann logischerweise mit einer konischen lauffläche....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre auch sehr für Gleitlager zu haben. Sehe aber neben der Abdichtung die größte Herausforderung darin Querbelastungen durch Verwindung aufzufangen, um immer möglichst gleiche Flächenpressungen zu haben und keine Scherwirkung über die Kanten zu haben. 
Bin nur schon so lange aus der Konstruktion raus...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

@Speziazlizt:
Das wäre weniger problematisch, wenn wir das entsprechende Werkzeug frei geben würden. Dann könnte Igus das auch reglär verkaufen. Der Michael kann uns dazu bestimmt was sagen.


----------



## trailterror (3. Juni 2014)

@Matze

Mein Helius AM hat ausschliesslich igus gleitlager. Bin egtl. Ganz zufrieden mit.

Bei den neuen ions sind immer noch gleitlager verbaut (horst link z.bsp.) aber net mehr ausschliesslich...


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das wäre weniger problematisch, wenn wir das entsprechende Werkzeug frei geben würden. Dann könnte Igus das auch reglär verkaufen. Der Michael kann uns dazu bestimmt was sagen.


Fände ich schon wichtig das man die Teile auch direkt bei igus bekommt.
wenn ich mir beim ICB MK 1 ansehe was die Horst link lager bie FXXL kosten und was bei Igus direkt... 

Wobei der Preis schon extrem Stückzahl abhängig ist.

Auf der Igus seite gibts übrigens schöne Hinweise zu dreck am Lager. 
Glaube nicht das da ein normales Wälzlager mit 1/3 Fett Füllung besser ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2014)

Da die Oberflächen ja möglichst präzise und hart sein müssen, wäre es nicht evtl sinnvoll verpresste Lagersitze zu verbauen die man im Extremfall wie oben auf dem Bild aus presst und wechselt? Würde zwar ein paar Gramm mehr wiegen, man könnte aber die Gleitpartner optimal wählen, und würde einer Zerstörung des Rahmenbauteils (wie auf dem Foto) durch Abrieb vorbeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da die Oberflächen ja möglichst präzise und hart sein müssen, wäre es nicht evtl sinnvoll verpresste Lagersitze zu verbauen die man im Extremfall wie oben auf dem Bild aus presst und wechselt? Würde zwar ein paar Gramm mehr wiegen, man könnte aber die Gleitpartner optimal wählen, und würde einer Zerstörung des Rahmenbauteils (wie auf dem Foto) durch Abrieb vorbeugen.



jepp... eine gute Idee! Entweder muss sicher gestellt sein, dass das Lager im Rahmen verdrehsicher ist oder es muss ein austauschbarer Sitz vorhanden sein.

Die Drehung sollte auf der Welle statt finden, weil die sich natürlich leicht austauschen lässt.


----------



## veraono (3. Juni 2014)

1. Ich finde Gleitlager an sich super (TREK Y5: 12 Jahre erlebnisreiches MTB-Leben mit _einem _Gleitlager)
2. wenn die Ersatzteilversorgung auch länger als 2 Jahre gesichert, und die Abdichtung gewährleistet ist.

Insgesamt kann ich mir vorstellen dass die Funktion/Haltbarkeit/Vorteile auch stark vom Rahmendesign abhängen.
Bei einem Horstlink-Bike werden vermutl. stärkere Verwindungskräfte auf die Lagerpunkte wirken und die Abdichtung bauraumbedingt schwieriger sein wie z.B. bei einem abgestützten Eingelenker mit großer Schwinge?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2014)

Und da wir alle wie wissen mit welchem Grad an Präzision in der Fahrradindustrie gearbeitet wird wäre ein eingepresster Sitz vermutlich die einfacher zu realisierende Variante...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bei Igus auch schöne Lager mit angegossener Nase als Verdrehsicherung gesehen... das wäre noch ne einfache Variante, die sich unkompliziert fertigen lässt und kein extra Gewicht mit sich bringt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2014)

Nur, können wir damit dann auch die entsprechenden Passungen sicher stellen? Wer schonmal ein Iguslager in einen RS-Dämpfer gedrückt at weiß was ich meine. Da hat der Bolzen in einem Dämpferauge fast noch spiel und im anderen geht er grad so von Hand rein...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2014)

Das wäre die Aufgabe der konischen Lagergeometrie... damit könnten wir solche Probleme beheben. Für den angedachten zylindrischen Bereich des Lagers müssten wir den Sitz so gestalten, dass er mit Untermaß gefertigt wird und erst nach der endgültigen Behandlung (Wärmebehandlung, evtl. Eloxieren) in einem durch aufgerieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. Juni 2014)

Das Video ist sehr sehenswert!

Die grundsätzlichen Vorteile von Gleitlagern für die Anwendung im Hinterbau sind logisch, trotzdem wird dieser Lagertyp bisher eher selten verbaut, vermutlich aus gutem Grund... Mir persönlich fehlt da einfach das Knowhow. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit "Kugellagern" in den Anwendung am Bike waren durchaus positiv, insofern sehe ich persönlich nicht unbedingt die Notwendigkeit hier neue Pfade zu betreten...

Mir persönlich wäre ein System mit "konventioneller" Lagertechnik, aber mit Schmiernippeln, einer beiliegenden Fettpresse und einem biologisch abbaubarem Fett lieber, weil man sich dabei, wenn überhaupt nur selbst die Schuld für Lagerdefekte geben kann... Aber ich schraub ja auch gern am Bike und alle paar Wochen mal die Fettpresse an zu setzen, wenn man eh irgendwas am Bike macht, wäre für mich kein großes Thema...

Desweiteren habe ich einfach Bedenken, wenn der Rahmen selbst als "Lagerschale" dient. Ist der Lagersitz (warum auch immer) beschädigt oder abgenutzt, dann wars das mit dem Bauteil... Ein defektes "Kugellager" kann ich dagegen austauschen, wenn es den Geist aufgegeben hat...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2014)

musst du anders ausdrücken... nicht "bisher eher selten verbaut"... sondern das heisst wohl eher "nicht mehr verbaut".

noch vor knapp 14-15 jahren waren sicherlich noch 75% aller fully rahmen mit gleitlagern versehen. sicher waren falsche lagerwerkstoffe, absolut fehlende abdichtungen oder schlechte hinterbaukonstruktionen neben kritiken der bikebravos dran schuld, das man als kunde eher zum hochgepriesenen "industrielager" gegriffen hat. nach und nach starben dann die gleitlagerhinterbauten aus.

war vorhin, wo ich den thread zu igus hier fand angenehm überrascht, das es scheinbar doch eine renaissance dieser lagertechnik zu geben scheint. vorteile empfinde ich schon als treffend. ich kann z.b. ein gleitlager deutlich breiter ausführen, wie z.b. im pedal... ein ausschlagen dürfte es da an sich dann kaum noch geben.

nebenbei fährt sicher jeder hier ein bauteil, was es bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen NUR mit gleitlager gibt...

die federgabel. dort ist meineswissens nach nur cannondale mit einer nadellagerung unterwegs.


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2014)

Lagersitze bei Kugellagern gehen auch gern mal kaputt.... hab schon oft genug Lager gesehen die schräg drin waren.
oder wo leute beim aus oder einpressen den Rahmen ruiniert haben.

für mich kein Argument gegen Gleitlager


----------



## Igetyou (3. Juni 2014)

Fahre ein Rocky Mountain Altitude Rally Edition.Das Gleitlagersystem heißt ABC Pivots.Auf der Rocky Homepage findet ihr Infos dazu.
Das Bike ist seit Nov 2013 im Einsatz und wird 2-3 mal die Woche genutzt.Enduro/Bikepark
Der Hinterbau mit dem Fox Float X läuft super.
Die Lager zeigen etwas Verschleiß auf.Bewegt sich noch im Rahmen (Leichte Riefen und Verfärbungen)
Ich hatte ein Knacken im Bereich des Host-Link!Mit Fett von Huber Bushings ist kein Knachen mehr zu hören!
Die anderen Lager habe ich auch ganz dünn mit dem Fett von Huber Bushings gepflegt.
Ich denke jedoch das die Lager Ende dieser Saison fertig sind und getauscht werden müssten.
Normale Kugellager wäre dann auch fertig.

Durch die ABC Pivots ist der Hinterbau wahnsinnig steif!


----------



## Godtake (4. Juni 2014)

Ists zur Zeit in Mode, dass Bilder derb rauschen? Ist ja ätzend.


----------



## Debus_CNC (4. Juni 2014)

Also vom namen her solltet ihr lieber auf die Jungs hier zurückgreifen 

http://www.ibc-waelzlager.eu/


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. Juni 2014)

Allgemeinwissen (auf Fahrräder bezogen):

In der Regel montiert man die Gleitlager - soweit sie nicht abgedichtet wurden - mit Fett. Diese Abdichtung ist notwendig, damit kein feiner Schmutz eindringen kann und den Verschleiß fördert. Damit der Verschleiß auch bei einer korrekten Montage in dem vorgesehen Rahmen bleibt, muss auch der Reibpartner mit bedacht ausgewählt werden und eine geeignet Oberflächengüte vorweisen.

Ansonsten: Wenn man Kantenbelastungen vollkommen meiden möchte, kann man auch Gelenklager in Erwägung ziehen. Gegenüber konventionellen Wälzlagern sind diese durch ihre große Auflagefläche und dem dämpfenden Material auch schlagfest und weisen anschließend keine Schäden auf der Lauffläche auf.

Und jetzt schaue ich mir endlich das Video an.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hab einen dh-rahmen, der bis auf hauptlagerpunkt komplett igus-lagerung hat. bisher lief der hinterbau spielfrei und ausreichend leicht. hoffe jetzt, das ich nach neuer pulverung auch als endkunde mir neue igus-lager dort ordern kann.



Jupp Problemlos möglich. Sind auch nicht so teuer. Bestell gleich doppelt, denn der Versand frisst.


----------



## Condor (4. Juni 2014)

alex m. schrieb:


> mir fallen aber devinci und banshee ein, die rahmen mit gleitlagern in serie hatten und jetzt wieder mit wälzlagern arbeiten.


Das kann ich so bestätigen.
Mein Banshee Spitfire V1, auch mit Igus Lagern bestückt, hatte ständig Spiel und ich musste den Hinterbau alle paar Wochen zerlegen.
Das war ein ziemlich großer Bockmist. Das V2 vom Kumpel schaut nun bezüglich der Lagerung gescheiter aus.

Ich würde Gleitlager definitiv nicht als Wundermittel ansehen, höchstens als mögliche Alternative.
Kugellager sind zwar _eigentlich_ nicht für solche Anwendungen wie ein Fahrrad-Hinterbau optimiert, aber halten doch trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## XtremeHunter (4. Juni 2014)

alex m. schrieb:


> die idee ist gut, aber man muss zusehen, dass man hier nicht ein problem lösen will, das nicht wirklich existiert und sich dabei probleme einhandelt. die aktuellen wälzlager-designs, wie z.b. von specialized, sind sehr haltbar.



Echt?
Specialized weiss selbst, dass ihre Lager nicht viel taugen... Meine waren nach 1.5 Jahren guter Pflege hin und wurden nicht auf Garantie getauscht, da es angeblich normaler verschleiß ist.
Kugellager sind bei einer Kombination aus kleinen Drehwinkeln und viel Schmutz einfach nicht das wahre.

Ich halte gedichtete Gleitlager für ziemlich sinnvoll! Meine Igus Lager am Dämpfer funktionieren auch ohne Sichtung seit einem Jahr spielfrei und Butterweich! Die Lager wären auch deutlich einfacher zu tauschen, behaupte ich jetzt mal.

Zudem ein sehr interessanter Ansatz, einen Gleitlagerexperten so früh ins Boot zu holen. Wenn wer die Erfahrung am Markt haben sollte, dann der Hersteller. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man sich bei xxx verkauften ICBs Traumgewinne erhofft und somit nur aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (4. Juni 2014)

wie passend, hatte erst letzte woche dort gleitlager bestellt für mein ICB 1.0, sehr zu empfehlen, jetzt fehlt nur noch das rock shox bushing tool, das gibs momentan nirgendwo ab lager.....


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

kann man sich auch selber bauen. oder bei huber bushings bestellen.


----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> jepp... eine gute Idee! Entweder muss sicher gestellt sein, dass das Lager im Rahmen verdrehsicher ist oder es muss ein austauschbarer Sitz vorhanden sein.
> 
> Die Drehung sollte auf der Welle statt finden, weil die sich natürlich leicht austauschen lässt.



Guter Vorschlag, eine fertig konfektionierte Baugruppe (wie Wälzlager das nun auch mal sind, ich wiederhole mich). Fluchtungsfehler könnte man durch geschickte Lagerung der ganzen Baugruppe in den Griff bekommen, bewährt sind Kugelgelenke (hat mir bei DTSwiss am Dämpfer immer gut gefallen). Die Kugel selbst dreht nicht, kippt nur, im Auge steckt dann das Gleitlager. Vielleicht reicht auch eine gezielte Elastizität (radial+axial sehr steif, aber auf Kippung elastisch) -> das kann man auch direkt im Kunststoff realisieren.

Upps, Dr.Stone war schneller.


----------



## duc-mo (4. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Lagersitze bei Kugellagern gehen auch gern mal kaputt.... hab schon oft genug Lager gesehen die schräg drin waren.
> oder wo leute beim aus oder einpressen den Rahmen ruiniert haben.
> 
> für mich kein Argument gegen Gleitlager



Die von dir beschriebenen Fälle können bei Kugel- *und* Gleitlagern auftreten. Beim Gleitlager ist aber der Lagersitz selbst das Lager und somit kommt zusätzlich zu den genannten Problemen noch der Verschleiß dazu (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)..

Ein Igus habe ich im Pedal. Dort läuft das Lager allerdings auf einer (vermutlich oberflächengehärteten) Stahlachse. Nach zwei Jahren ist noch kein Spiel vorhanden, aber die Beschichtung ist erkennbar "mitgenommen". In Alu hat man allein durch die Materialeigenschaften sicher keine besseren Voraussetzungen... Ich bin absolut keine Lagerexperte aber ich sehe die beiden genannten Punkte als die größten Probleme an...


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2014)

Edit... gelöscht wegen blöd!


----------



## Twenty9er (4. Juni 2014)

Wegen diesen Berichte seid ihr besser als die ganzen Bike-Zeitschriften.
Gleitlager hatte ich bereits an einem früheren Stumpjumper FRS. Die Lager funktionierten problemlos und wartungsfrei über 3 Jahre hinweg...
Für kleine Schwenkbewegungen sind Gleitlager auf alle Fälle besser geeignet als Wälzläger, nebenbei sind sie auch deutlich leichter. Von daher sicherlich eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Jupp Problemlos möglich. Sind auch nicht so teuer. Bestell gleich doppelt, denn der Versand frisst.



Du meinst schonmal fürs nächste mal in gut 10 jahren lagern? XD


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> (vermutlich oberflächengehärteten) Stahlachse. ". In Alu hat man allein durch die Materialeigenschaften sicher keine besseren Voraussetzungen......


so nicht richtig...
eine hartanodisierte Alu Oberfläche ist perfekt für die Igus Lager.
bestes Beispiel sind die Huber buchsen. alu ordentlich eloxiert... hält ewig. da kann man wirklich sehr harte Oberflächen erzeugen.


----------



## duc-mo (4. Juni 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hinweis: Zitat gelöscht, da Original ebenfalls gelöscht...



Sorry, aber dein "Bericht" ist peinlich und wo der Zusammenhang zum "Produkt" herkommen soll ist mir schleierhaft... Ich würde mich hüten sowas im Internet zu schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2014)




----------



## Guggiegai (4. Juni 2014)

Definitiv sehr interessantes Thema und schöne Einblicke.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Lagersitze bei Kugellagern gehen auch gern mal kaputt.... hab schon oft genug Lager gesehen die schräg drin waren.
> oder wo leute beim aus oder einpressen den Rahmen ruiniert haben.
> 
> für mich kein Argument gegen Gleitlager



Ich betrachte dieses Thema "Lagerung" auch eher wie ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es hat Vor und Nachteile.
In erster Linie sollten an Biketeilen eine vernünftige Lagerung vorhanden sein, welche die axialen und radialen Kräfte gut verkraften. Auf der anderen Seite ist es wieder eine Frage des Gewichts. Nadellager sind schwerer, kommen aber mit der Belastung besser zurecht. Kunststoffgleitlager sind zwar leichter, aber auch so gut belastbar ?
Wenn ich sehe, dass die Gleitlager zu Abnutzungen in Rahmenteilen führen finde ich das suboptimal und komme nur zu einem Ergebnis.
Die Kosten pro Rahmen werden so gering wie möglich gehalten, das fertige Produkt dem Endverbraucher aufgrund "neuer und innovativer Technologie" wiederrum teurer schmackhaft gemacht mit Abstriche in der Haltbarkeit.

Ich sehe hier kein Argument welches für Gleitlager spricht sondern sowohl Vor, als auch Nachteile.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2014)

Guggiegai schrieb:


> Definitiv sehr interessantes Thema und schöne Einblicke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher kommt die irrige Annahme dass ein Nadellager in einem Hinterbau was zu suchen hat? Ein Nadellager kann keine Axialen Kräfte aufnehmen, und ist eins der Lager die geringe Winkeländerungen mit hoher radialer Last am schlechtesten vertragen. Selbst im Dämpferauge verbaut es (fast?) keiner mehr.
Wenn es schon ein Rollenlager sein soll dann ein Kegelrollenlager.


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

der Lt. war bissal schneller...

Bei Nadellagern hast aber noch viel extremer das Problem das die ganze Kraft immer über die gleichen 3,4 Nadeln läuft.

Als Hauptlager kann man über Kegelrollenlager nachdenken. Das ist dann was für die ewigkeit und im gegensatz zu Kugellagern können die auch axiale Kräfte gut ab.
also sowaS:




An allen anderen Stellen sehen ich bei Gleitlagern keine Nachteile. Das Bild weiter oben mit den ausgeriebenen Rahmenteilen ist halt eine Fehlkonstruktion. (Ist das überhaupt ein Alu Teil oder Carbon?)
tauschbare Teile auf Rahmenseite wären schon gut.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2014)

Ein Nadellager hat im Hinterbau nichts verloren.
Die Tragzahlen sind zwar mitunter sehr hoch, jedoch in erster Linie für radial umlaufende Last konzipiert. Also ein stehender Ring (innen oder aussen), ein rotierender Ring und umlaufende Wälzkörper.

Gerade beim Dämpferauge und Hinterbau ist die Lastzone bis auf ein paar Grad immer die gleiche, im Extremfall wird die Last also stets über die gleiche Fläche auf Innen- und Aussenring, wie über die gleiche Rolle (Nadel) auf minimaler Fläche übertragen. Das kann nicht gut gehen. Es gibt sehr schnell Eindrückungen auf den Laufbahnen der Lagerringe und radiales Spiel.
Axiale Lasten habe ich mal gar nicht betrachtet...

Die Diskussion hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Liteville-Michi. Er wollte in den 301 Dämpferbuchsen nun Nadellager verbauen. Macht er das noch? Würde mich mal interessieren... Er war fester Überzeugung der Vorteile Nadellager -> Gleitlager.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> der Lt. war bissal schneller...
> 
> Bei Nadellagern hast aber noch viel extremer das Problem das die ganze Kraft immer über die gleichen 3,4 Nadeln läuft.



Da waren wir gleich schnell! Im extremfall wird allerdings die Last auch mal gern nur über eine Nadel übertragen (je nach Lagertyp und Lasteintrittswinkelvarianz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (4. Juni 2014)

Guggiegai schrieb:


> In erster Linie sollten an Biketeilen eine vernünftige Lagerung vorhanden sein, welche *die axialen und radialen Kräfte gut verkraften.* Auf der anderen Seite ist es wieder eine Frage des Gewichts. *Nadellager sind schwerer,* kommen aber mit der Belastung besser zurecht.


Die axiale und radiale Krafteinwirkung ist nicht bei allen Abschnitten des Rahmens gleich. Daher kann man dies nicht pauschal so nennen.
Das Gewicht der Nadellager sollte hingegen kaum ins Gewichts fallen - sprich: man wird es nicht wirklich merken.



> Kunststoffgleitlager sind zwar leichter, aber auch so gut belastbar?


Je nach Größe und so weiter - recht extreme.



> Ich sehe hier kein Argument welches für Gleitlager spricht sondern sowohl Vor, als auch Nachteile.


Es hat dämpfende Eigenschaften. 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Woher kommt die irrige Annahme dass ein Nadellager in einem Hinterbau was zu suchen hat? *Ein Nadellager kann keine Axialen Kräfte aufnehmen,* und ist eins der Lager die geringe Winkeländerungen mit hoher radialer Last am schlechtesten vertragen.


Die modernen können geringe axiale Belastungen aufnehmen. Aber das war's dann auch schon.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn es schon ein Rollenlager sein soll dann ein Kegelrollenlager.


Das wäre wiederum bei Naben recht interessant.


----------



## KainerM (4. Juni 2014)

Wenn Gleitlager, dann bitte richtig. Nicht dass sich das Fiasko vom ICB 1.0 wiederholt - meins hatte schon nach nur 80 gemäßigten Kilometern Spiel im Horstlink.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2014)

Genau darum geht es mir auch im Moment... ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass es möglich ist einen "klassischen" Gleitlageraufbau seriensicher und bezahlbar in Taiwan zu realisieren. Deswegen schauen wir jetzt nach neuen Möglichkeiten. Durch eine neue Geometrie und mit Hilfe von Igus sehe ich gute Chancen etwas neues, das gut funktioniert und haltbar ist, auf die Beine zu stellen.

Ich werde die Woche einen Entwurf zu einem möglichen, grundsätzlichen Lageraufbau zeichnen. Dann haben wir eine bessere Basis für die weitere Diskussion.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Brainman (4. Juni 2014)

Welche lager am ICB 2.0 zum Einsatz kommen mal außen vor gelassen habt Ihr ein guter Einblick in eine Interessante Firma gegeben. Da ich an meinem Rocky Mountain schon seit Ewigkeiten mit Igus Gleitlagern unterwegs bin, und das ohne Probleme, ist es mal Interessant zu sehen wo die her kommen bzw. wie sie Produziert werden.
Besten Dank dafür


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es mir auch im Moment... ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass es möglich ist einen "klassischen" Gleitlageraufbau seriensicher und bezahlbar in Taiwan zu realisieren. Deswegen schauen wir jetzt nach neuen Möglichkeiten. Durch eine neue Geometrie und mit Hilfe von Igus sehe ich gute Chancen etwas neues, das gut funktioniert und haltbar ist, auf die Beine zu stellen.
> 
> Ich werde die Woche einen Entwurf zu einem möglichen, grundsätzlichen Lageraufbau zeichnen. Dann haben wir eine bessere Basis für die weitere Diskussion.
> 
> ...



Sollte nicht erstmal das Hinterbaukonzept an sich stehen? Da wurde ja bislang noch keine finale Entscheidung getroffen bzw. auch keine Top5 festgelegt/abgestimmt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2014)

Das sehe ich relativ unabhängig voneinander... egal welches Konzept, es wird eine schwenkende Anwendung bleiben, der Dreck wird bleiben und auch die stoßartigen Belastungen... nur der Bauraum wird sich minimal unterscheiden.

By the way:
Wir sehen jetzt mal zu, dass wir unsere Favoriten auswählen und mit einer entsprechenden Beschreibung der Vor- und Nachteile zur Wahl stellen. Sollte eigentlich schon längst geschehen sein, aber irgendwie läuft die Zeit immer schneller als einem lieb ist...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Alpenstreicher (4. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark: Ich frag jetzt einfach mal der Neugierde halber: Wie sieht das mit Toleranzen bei Carbon im Vergleich zu Alu aus? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Carbon dort fertigungsbedingt Vorteile bietet, selbst wenn in Taiwan gefertigt wird.

Danke!

Nachtrag: Ja, ich weiß dass der Rahmen auf jeden Fall aus Alu wird. Beim Hinterbau soll es aber eventuell noch eine Abstimmung über Alu oder Carbon geben.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2014)

Die Toleranzen in der Gesamtgeometrie lassen sich besser einhalten, da die Problematik des Schweißverzugs weg fällt. Wenn die Lagersitze in Form von Metall-Inlays ausgeführt werden, dann kommt es natürlich auf deren Toleranz an. Schwierig stelle ich mir die saubere Ausrichtung von paarigen Lagerstellen vor, da muss extrem präzise gearbeitet werden.
Insgesamt habe ich aber noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Carbon, vor allem mit den Produktionsverfahren. Meine erste Gelegenheit ein paar Tage in einer Carbon-Produktion zu verbringen kommt erst in ein paar Wochen. Wäre schön, wenn sich hier noch ein Spezialist in der Community finden würde um sein Wissen zu teilen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Juni 2014)

Es wird hier ja immer wieder über Toleranzen gesprochen. Wo genau kommen die denn her, das es so schwierig ist ein Gleitlager zu verbauen? Das Loch, in welchem ein Lager sitzt wird ja sicherlich in irgendeiner Form gefräst, mit einer Maschine welche präzise arbeiten kann und einem Werkzeug welches bei Einbau neu vermessen und somit korrigiert wird. Liegt es wirklich nur am schweißen?


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Liegt es wirklich nur am schweißen?


ja?

die Löcher werden ja nicht erst am fertig montierten Rahmen gefräst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-IGUS (4. Juni 2014)

Servus zusammen,

da es ja hier bei den Kommentaren zum Hausbesuch ja schon ordentlich rund geht, steige ich doch einfach
mal in die Diskussion mit ein. 
Ich hab die Kommentare gelesen und will unabhängig von der Lager-Diskussion die noch kommt, mal
auf den ein oder andern Punkt eingehen.

Grundsätzlich muss man bei Gleitlagern zwischen einem metallischen und einem Kunststoffgleitlager unterscheiden.
Im Detail unterscheiden sich die Eigenschaften da nämlich ganz ordentlich.
Die hier des Öfteren angesprochene Empfindlichkeit gegen Schmutz und Kantenlasten bezieht sich in de Hauptsache auf
metallische Gleitlager (z.B. DU-Buchse), da diese eine sehr dünne PTFE Schicht (ca. 0,2 mm) auf einem metallischen Rücken haben.
Wie jeder aus der Pfanne zu Hause weiß, ist Teflon sehr weich, was dazu führt, dass eindringender Schutz / Staub
die Gleitschicht beschädigt bzw. diese zerstört.
Dann dauert es nicht lange und wir haben Metall auf Metall!

Bei einem Gleitlager aus Kunststoff, sind die Festschmierstoffe und Verstärkungsstoffe in den Lagerwerkstoff eingemischt
(wir sprechen da von compoundieren). Bedeutet, dass eben nicht nur eine dünne Schicht für den geringen Reibwert sorgt,
sondern das komplette Lager.
Das macht das Gleitlager aus Kunststoff deutlich weniger anfällig vor Schutz und Kantenlasten.
Mein Kollege der den Bereich Aggrarmaschinen betreut kann da ein Lied von singen.

Wie ihr wisst, funktioniert das bei z.B. Dämpferaufnahmen bei FOX oder beim Huber ausgezeichnet.

Wegen der Möglichkeit von einem Sonderlager / einer Sondergeometrie für´s ICB 2.0 kann ich sagen,
dass wir hier bei igus mit einem speziellen Werkzeugsystem arbeiten. Wir nennen es "Stammformsystem"
In diese Stammform werden (kunden-)spezielle Einsätze eingesetzt, welche dann die Form, Abmessungen, etc.
des Lagers definieren.
Vorteil ist, dass im Falle eines Sonderlagers kein komplettes Werkzeug, sondern nur der Einsatz (deutlich günstiger)
hergestellt werden muss.
Bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit der Ersatzteile muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.
Wir halten auch Sonderlager auf Lager und es kann ohne Mindermengenaufschlag ab Stückzahl 1 z.B.
im Onlineshop bestellt werden.

Soviel erstmal dazu.

Bis dann,
Michael

PS: Freut mich riesig, dass der Hausbesuch gefällt!


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man bei Gleitlagern zwischen einem metallischen und einem Kunststoffgleitlager unterscheiden.
> Im Detail unterscheiden sich die Eigenschaften da nämlich ganz ordentlich.



dazu vielleicht auch dieser Link:
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/die_technik/
da ist das sehr anschaulich erklärt.


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:
			
		

> Die hier des Öfteren angesprochene Empfindlichkeit gegen Schmutz und Kantenlasten bezieht sich in de Hauptsache auf
> metallische Gleitlager (z.B. DU-Buchse), […]
> Wie ihr wisst, funktioniert das bei z.B. Dämpferaufnahmen bei FOX oder beim Huber ausgezeichnet.


Die Reibpartner (Buchsen, Hülsen) sind für Schäden durch Schmutz empfänglich.
Wobei zumindest die Dämpfer-Aufnahme im Verhältnis kaum Schmutz abbekommt - in den meisten Fällen.




			
				Michael-IGUS schrieb:
			
		

> *Bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit der Ersatzteile muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.*
> Wir halten auch Sonderlager auf Lager und es kann ohne Mindermengenaufschlag ab Stückzahl 1 z.B.
> im Onlineshop bestellt werden.


Wenn diese bei Bedarf auch nachproduziert werden, ist das schon mal sehr positiv.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> http://huber-bushings.com/technik/die_technik/


Na ja. DU® würde ich jetzt nicht als weich bezeichnen. Bei dem DP4® sieht es schon anders aus.


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Wegen der Möglichkeit von einem Sonderlager / einer Sondergeometrie für´s ICB 2.0 kann ich sagen,
> dass wir hier bei igus mit einem speziellen Werkzeugsystem arbeiten. Wir nennen es "Stammformsystem"
> In diese Stammform werden (kunden-)spezielle Einsätze eingesetzt, welche dann die Form, Abmessungen, etc.
> des Lagers definieren.
> ...



Im Video hat man ja gesehen das mehrere Lager in einem Pressvorgang hergestellt werden können. Wäre dies auch für verschieden große Lager denkbar, sodass man verschiedene Lagergrößen als Set für das Rad herstellen könnte? Würde ja sicherlich die Kosten nochmals senken bzw. weniger in die Höhe treiben.



Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit der Ersatzteile muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.
> Wir halten auch Sonderlager auf Lager und es kann ohne Mindermengenaufschlag ab Stückzahl 1 z.B.
> im Onlineshop bestellt werden.



Top! Hat für beide Seiten ja seine Vorteile


----------



## Michael-IGUS (4. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Die Reibpartner (Buchsen, Hülsen) sind für Schäden durch Schmutz empfänglich.



Das liegt oft daran, dass bei verschlissener PTFE Schicht der Reibpartner gegen den metallischen Rücken läuft.
Ein Kunststoffgleitlager hat den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass es einen eingedrungenen Schmutzpartikel aufnehmen kann und so
die Welle schützt.




Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Wenn diese bei Bedarf auch nachproduziert werden, ist das schon mal sehr positiv.



Werden sie, das ist definitiv nicht das Thema.


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Wir halten auch Sonderlager auf Lager und es kann ohne Mindermengenaufschlag ab Stückzahl 1 z.B.
> im Onlineshop bestellt werden.


wobei man vielleicht erwähnen muss das die Preise bei Igus schon extrem stückzahl abhängig sind.
Nicht negativ gemeint, ist ja auch logisch....

Die Preise für die Dämpfer lager machen z.b. erst ab 50 Stück Spaß.
aber man kann ja sammelbestellungen machen


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Das liegt oft daran, dass bei verschlissener PTFE Schicht der Reibpartner gegen den metallischen Rücken läuft. Ein Kunststoffgleitlager hat den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass es einen eingedrungenen Schmutzpartikel aufnehmen kann und so die Welle schützt.


Eigentlich meinte ich auch, dass das Problem beim Einsatz der Gleitlager von Igus entstand.
Dies passierte aber erst, nachdem ich das Fett als Dichtmittel weg lies.

Mit Schäden ist ein beschleunigter Verschleiß beziehungsweise Abrieb gemeint gewesen.


----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Kunststoffgleitlager hat den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass es einen eingedrungenen Schmutzpartikel aufnehmen kann und so
> die Welle schützt.


Sorry, da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Gerade wenn Schmutzpartikel eingebettet sind, und diese härter als die Welle (oder Achse ) sind, verschleißt die Welle! Sand kann unglaublich hart sein, deswegen macht man ja auch Sandpapier daraus (oder Schrmirgelleinen oder wie auch immer im Volksmund genannt). Ja, es wird auch besonders harter Sand verwendet, Korund o.Ä., aber ausschließen will ich das nicht.
Das Argument, dass die gesamte Buchse aus einer Mischung Matrix+Gleitstoffe besteht, gilt auch für viele Verbundgleitlager (Metall-Bronze-Kunsstoff) in der Laufschicht - Beispiel HX von GGB oder P212 von KSGleitlager. Natürlich ist die nur 0.1mm dick, aber wenn die verschlissen ist und ein Spiel von 0.2mm vorliegt, ist es eh zu spät, dann schreitet der Verschleiß progressiv fort. Das spürt der Fahrer dann auch deutlich!
Ich wüsste an dieser Stelle wirklich gerne, wie man den Schmutz dauerhaft fernhalten will. (An meinem Stevens 2006 habe ich einfach regelmäßig das HorstLink geöffnet, durchgewischt, sauber zusammengebaut. Ist immer noch i.O. nach >10^4km!)
Die guten Dämpfungseigenschaften und die bessere Anschmiegung an die Welle sehe ich auch so (gleich Ursache=Elastizitätsmodul in Kombination mit hoher Wandstärke), daher sehe ich IGUS-Lager bei dieser Anwendung auch vorne. Aber die technischen Argumente sollten bitte nicht miteinander vermischt werden, sonst entscheiden Emotionen, nicht Fakten.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Doc,

immer wieder cool zu sehen, wie viel Fachkenntnis hier im Forum unterwegs ist. Top!
Eine Abdichtung würde ich auch gerne vor sehen... gerade auf den typischen Brechsandpisten in vielen Bikeparks entwickelt sich bei Regen eine bösartige Schleifpaste. Damit lassen sich Lager und Ketten verdammt schnell klein bekommen.
Ich sehe derzeit zwei Optionen: a) Eine Dichtlippe an der Lagerschraube (oder Abdeckkappe, je nach Aufau), ich habe bloß noch keine Ahnung wie aufwändig es ist so ein Teil mit dran vulkanisieren zu lassen. b) Ein X-Ring in einer entsprechenden Nut an der Lagerschaube/Abdeckkappe. Hier sehe ich den Vorteil, dass sich normierte X-Ringe einfach als Ersatzteil besorgen lassen (in größten Not kann man auch nen passenden O-Ring nehmen). Dafür ist die Montage nicht so komfortabel.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2014)

X-ring müsste reichen. Wie sieht es denn mit Lippendichtung (Prinzip Wellendichtring oder die Dichtungen an der Federgabel/Federbein) aus? Wenn möglich ebenfalls auf einer harten Fläche andrücken lassen, möglichst kleiner Durchmesser=Berührlänge="Einflugschneise" für Schmutz. Ich bitte IGUS trotzdem mal um Stellungnahme wg. Fettverträglichkeit - wenn schon nicht im Lager, dann vielleicht an der Dichtung. Ich weiß, dass ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Fett bindet den Dreck erst recht, das gibt dann Schmirgelpaste. Allerdings dichtet das auch perfekt ab. Daher ist die Schmiernippel-Lösung so charmant: "Drück weg den Dreck"


----------



## Speedi (4. Juni 2014)

Na ja, auch bei der Lager -Frage ist wohl schon eine Entscheidung ohne die Community gefallen!
Warum holt ihr nur eine Firma für Gleitlager mit ins Boot?
Warum nehmt ihr nicht auch noch eine Kugellager -Firma mit rein, die ihre Erfahrungen mit einbringen können.
Und da nach kann die Community entscheiden!

MFG
Speedi


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2014)

Hat ja eher weniger mit dem Produkt zu tun. Aber solang er Leute findet die das machen, warum nicht.


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> immer wieder cool zu sehen, wie viel Fachkenntnis hier im Forum unterwegs ist. Top!
> Eine Abdichtung würde ich auch gerne vor sehen... gerade auf den typischen Brechsandpisten in vielen Bikeparks entwickelt sich bei Regen eine bösartige Schleifpaste. Damit lassen sich Lager und Ketten verdammt schnell klein bekommen.
> ...



Hey Stefan.

ungedichtet würde ich auch keine Gleitlager verwenden.
Ein O-Ring welcher gut ausgewählt ist! Das heißt auch berechnet wurde (alle nötigen Formeln bekommt man bei Trelleborg), dichtet wirklich mehr als ausreichend ab (angeblich bis zu 20 Bar Druck - wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab). Günstig ist diese Dichtart ohnehin.


----------



## nuts (4. Juni 2014)

Speedi schrieb:


> Na ja, auch bei der Lager -Frage ist wohl schon eine Entscheidung ohne die Community gefallen!
> Warum holt ihr nur eine Firma für Gleitlager mit ins Boot?
> Warum nehmt ihr nicht auch noch eine Kugellager -Firma mit rein, die ihre Erfahrungen mit einbringen können.
> Und da nach kann die Community entscheiden!
> ...



Wie im Eingangsartikel erwähnt: Wir sehen hier Potential für eine Verbesserung gegenüber bestehenden Systemen. Eine Entscheidung ist da aber noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2014)

Speedi schrieb:


> Na ja, auch bei der Lager -Frage ist wohl schon eine Entscheidung ohne die Community gefallen!
> Warum holt ihr nur eine Firma für Gleitlager mit ins Boot?
> Warum nehmt ihr nicht auch noch eine Kugellager -Firma mit rein, die ihre Erfahrungen mit einbringen können.
> Und da nach kann die Community entscheiden!
> ...



Hi Speedi!

Wenn Du eine Kugellager-Firma findest, die bereit ist das Projekt zu unterstützen => immer her damit!!! Wir haben ein riesen-Glück mit Igus so einen mächtigen Supporter gefunden zu haben. Die machen das auch aus Überzeugung, da fließt kein Geld in irgendeine Richtung! Und wenn sich ein Kugellager-Hersteller mit in die Diskussion einklinken will, dann ist er herzlich willkommen.

BTW:
Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen, allerdings werde ich vehement darauf hin drängen, dass wir zumindest bei den Funktionsmustern eine neue Lagertechnologie testen. Ich persönlich bin begeistert von Gleitlagern, auch wenn ich damit schon mehr als ein mal auf die Schnauze gefallen bin... die theoretischen Eigenschaften sind so überzeugend, dass ich immer noch den Fehler auf meiner Seite bzw. der Produktionsseite sehe. Und wenn wir hier etwas innovatives schaffen, dann haben wir ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal... das ist viel spannender als drei extra Hebel in der Kinematik 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## RedSKull (4. Juni 2014)

Condor schrieb:


> Das kann ich so bestätigen.
> Mein Banshee Spitfire V1, auch mit Igus Lagern bestückt, hatte ständig Spiel und ich musste den Hinterbau alle paar Wochen zerlegen.
> Das war ein ziemlich großer Bockmist. Das V2 vom Kumpel schaut nun bezüglich der Lagerung gescheiter aus.
> 
> ...



Die Fertigungs-"qualität" bei Pacific Cycles trug ihren Teil bei zur tollen Funktion der Gleitlagerung bei Banshee und Evil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (4. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Speedi!
> 
> Wenn Du eine Kugellager-Firma findest, die bereit ist das Projekt zu unterstützen => immer her damit!!! Wir haben ein riesen-Glück mit Igus so einen mächtigen Supporter gefunden zu haben. Die machen das auch aus Überzeugung, da fließt kein Geld in irgendeine Richtung! Und wenn sich ein Kugellager-Hersteller mit in die Diskussion einklinken will, dann ist er herzlich willkommen.
> 
> ...



Ich frage morgen mal bei meinem Chef nach was er davon hält


----------



## foreigner (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
als der Stefan mir das mit Igus am Dirtmasters erzählt hat, insbesondere dass er sich durchaus auch oversized-Gleitlager am Hauptdrehpunkt vorstellen könnte, war ich zugegebener Maßen erst einmal skeptisch. 
Aber je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser gefällt mir das ganze. Man könnte schön mit großen Hohlachsen arbeiten und das ganze würde dennoch sehr leicht jedoch auch sehr steif werden. Für die Minimal-winkelbewegungen und Stoßbelastungen sind Wälzlager ja eh nicht optimal, und gewisse Dämpfungseigenschaften hätte so ein Kunststoffgleitlager auch.
Als Problem sehe ich die engen Fertigungstoleranzen, die benötigt werden, bzw. auch entstehendes Spiel. Daher fände ich eine Gleitlagerung, die man Vorspannen kann und das Spiel einstellen echt super.
Absolute Grundvoraussetzung allerdings:
Die Lager müssen wirklich gut abgedichtet werden! Ich bin öfters auch auf Kalkböden unterwegs und wenn das noch nass wird hat man eine schöne Schmiergel-emulsion. Also, eine gute Abdichtung wäre für mich essentiell.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Fettverträglichkeit - wenn schon nicht im Lager, dann vielleicht an der Dichtung. Ich weiß, dass ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert: *Fett bindet den Dreck erst recht, das gibt dann Schmirgelpaste. Allerdings dichtet das auch perfekt ab.*


Soweit ein sehr gut haftendes und dichtendes Fett verwendet wird, kommt kein Schmutz an die hoch belasteten Gleitflächen - „höchstens“ an die axialen Reibflächen. Aber, an diesen sollte dann am besten sowieso ein weiterer Reibpartner sein, da sonst der Rahmen beschädigt wird.



> Daher ist die Schmiernippel-Lösung so charmant: "Drück weg den Dreck.


Das ist in der Regel nicht nötig - auch bei sehr starkem Befallen durch Schlamm und feinem Sand.



> Ich wüsste an dieser Stelle wirklich gerne, wie man den Schmutz dauerhaft fernhalten will.


Mit einem Abstreifer, X-Ring, gegebenenfalls einem „Igus iglidur® B“ oder gar einem Hybridlager „iglidur® J + B“.
Wobei das ideale System immer von den Gegebenheiten abhängt.



foreigner schrieb:


> Als der Stefan mir das mit Igus am Dirtmasters erzählt hat, insbesondere dass er sich durchaus auch *oversized-Gleitlager am Hauptdrehpunkt vorstellen könnte, war ich zugegebener Maßen erst einmal skeptisch.*


Gleitlager mit d15 bis 20mm wären nicht mal übertrieben - höchstens ungewohnt. 



foreigner schrieb:


> *Für die Minimal-winkelbewegungen* und Stoßbelastungen *sind Wälzlager ja eh nicht optimal,* und gewisse Dämpfungseigenschaften hätte so ein Kunststoffgleitlager auch.


Für die Drehbewegung gibt es spezielle Lager (unter anderem Pendellager), daher kann man es nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Sorry, da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Gerade wenn Schmutzpartikel eingebettet sind, und diese härter als die Welle (oder Achse ) sind, verschleißt die Welle! Sand kann unglaublich hart sein, deswegen macht man ja auch Sandpapier daraus (oder Schrmirgelleinen oder wie auch immer im Volksmund genannt). Ja, es wird auch besonders harter Sand verwendet, Korund o.Ä., aber ausschließen will ich das nicht.


Hierbei ist sehr wahrscheinlich eher ein Vergleich mit „Messing-Gleitlager+Welle“ oder „Bremsbelag+Bremsscheibe“ + Schutzpartikel gemeint.
Diese beiden Kombinationen sind jedenfalls etwas empfindlicher gegen Partikel.

Die Beschichtung der gerollten Gleitlager ist vereinzelt wiederum recht empfindlich gegenüber Schmutz. DU® ist hierbei wiederum recht beständig, gegenüber den anderen. Nichtsdestotrotz hat ein Gleitlager, dass vollständig aus Polymeren und Füllstoffen besteht einige Vorteile. Diese wurden aber bereits genannt.


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Juni 2014)

@Michael-IGUS

eure Firma ist insofern echt top, dass ihr euch für jeden Kunden interessiert, egal ob man 5 oder 50000 Lager bestellt - das gefällt!

Was mir weniger gefällt, ist, dass ihr nur die Buchsen anbietet.

Im Grunde besteht eine funktionierende Lagereinheit aus 2 Trägern, und einem Zwischenmedium, sei es Öl, Luft, Kugeln, oder Gottes Kraft, die Reibung reduziert.

Und da fängt auch das Problem an: diese 3 Teile MÜSSEN zusammengehören. Und das ist auch einer DER Vorteile eines Kugellagers, da wird ja nicht wild zusammengestöpselt, sondern Laufbahn für Laufbahn ausgemessen und dann alles wie beim Gummibärchentütenbefüllen Tüte für Tüte auf das exakt gleiche Endergebnis zusammengebracht.

Warum geht das bei einer Gleitlagereinheit nicht?

Ihr könntet doch ein vollwertiges Lager anbieten, mit Stahlträgern, und einer fertig integrierten Dichteinheit, einer kleinen Schmierung wie auch beim Kugellager, gegen Reibung der Dichtung.

Die Vorteile brauch ich nicht zu erklären(optimale Abstimmung der Reibpartner und Oberflächen, der Kunde kann hier nix mehr falsch amchen usw...), und doch wäre ein Punkt noch wichtig: es kann sich die Kunststoffbuchse in der mitte relativ zu beiden Stahlträgern drehen, und der Verschleiß wäre nochmal minimiert.

Und: die Einbautoleranzen sind doch ein Hauptproblem im EInsatz eurer Buchsen, sobald Reibungsfreiheit+Spielfreiheit in Kombination gebraucht wird.

Bei Dämpferlagern kein Problem, hier wird so stark gepresst, durch die irsinnig hohen Kräfte, die hier wirken, stört das keinen.
Beim Hinterbau ganz anders, hier hab ich geringe Wege, viel verzug usw... das klemmt entweder sehr schnell, oder es hat spiel - was man auch leicht als bei fast allen am Markt erhältlichen Rahmen sieht, die eure Buchsen verbauen. Beim Nadellager das gleiche Problem - immer dann, wenn NACHTRÄGLICH vom KUNDEN zusammengestöpselt wird, ist ein Problem vorprogrammiert. Man kann sich als Rahmenbauer halt nicht im µ bis 1/100-Bereich bewegen, wenn es um ein Bauteil mit 1,5meter Gesamtabmaß handelt, das aus 15 Einzelkomponenten zusammengeschweißt ist.

Desweitere wäre es SEHR gut, wenn ihr hier diesbezüglich ein paar Reibwertkurven(stribeck) bringe nkönntet.

Welche Anfahrkraft(koeffizient, die kraft rechnen wir uns dann aus) habt ihr?
Wie ist die Abhängigkeit der Reibkraft von verschiedenen Wellenwerkstoffen und Oberflächen? Sofern ich mich erinnere sind die Angaben zu den Lagern auf eurer Homepage hier zwar vorhanden, aber nicht so detailliert, dass man aussagekräftige Werte bekommt.

Und zu guter letzt:
Habt ihr ein Lager im Programm, bei dem *Haftreibung = Gleitreibung* ist ?
Falls nicht, wird es von vornherein wohl relativ schwierig, das an einen optimal sensiblen Hinterbau einzubauen


----------



## DocB (5. Juni 2014)

Nee, die Erfahrung habe ich mit ganz normalen Lagern aus GGB-HX gemacht. Aufbau Stahlrücken, spratzige Bronze, Laufschicht aus PEEK-FOLIE (nicht aufgesinterter Werkstoff!) mit Gleitzusätzen. Welle aus gehärtetem Stahl. Kunststoff sah noch gut aus, Welle war zerkratzt.
Um aber keine Panik zu verbreiten: Fürs Fahrrad halte ich IGUS-Werkstoffe durchaus zielführend, wenn in der Gestaltung alles richtig gemacht wird. Die Idee, das Hauptschwingenlager beim Eingelenker damit auszustatten, finde ich mutig - hier wirken ja dann doch erhebliche Kippmomente. Hier sehe ich Schrägkugellager technisch vorn (deutlich günstiger und leichter als Kegelrollenlager) - allerdings wäre das eine tolle Sache, hier Gleitlager hinzubekommen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Und da fängt auch das Problem an: diese 3 Teile MÜSSEN zusammengehören. Und das ist auch einer DER Vorteile eines Kugellagers, da wird ja nicht wild zusammengestöpselt, sondern Laufbahn für Laufbahn ausgemessen und dann alles wie beim Gummibärchentütenbefüllen Tüte für Tüte auf das exakt gleiche Endergebnis zusammengebracht.


Den idealen Reibpartner könnt man dadurch erreichen, indem man eine dünne Hülse/Buchse auf die Welle drauf schiebt beziehungsweise presst.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> Im Grunde besteht eine funktionierende Lagereinheit aus 2 Trägern, und einem Zwischenmedium, sei es Öl, Luft, Kugeln*, oder Gottes Kraft*, die Reibung reduziert.


Hoffentlich lesen hier keine streng Gläubigen mit. 
EDIT: Gottes Kraft jetzt für 50 Euro im Fläschchen. Für weniger Verschleiß und mehr Umweltschutz.

Ah ja. Wenn Idee von @BommelMaster, … oder mir umgesetzt werden, wir schicken euch die Rechnung.


----------



## Pintie (5. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Hier sehe ich Schrägkugellager technisch vorn (deutlich günstiger und leichter als Kegelrollenlager).


leichter ja, günstiger nein... 
würde sagen die kosten das gleiche.
der nachteil bei KEgelrollen lagern ist, eins zu finden, das klein genung ist, und in einem gedichteten Package kommt. die sind oft ohne Dichtung. Wäre der einzige Nachteil den ich sehe. 
die 40g wären mir stabile Lager wert.

(alles nur auf Wälzlager bezogen).


----------



## duc-mo (5. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein Lager im Programm, bei dem *Haftreibung = Gleitreibung* ist ?
> Falls nicht, wird es von vornherein wohl relativ schwierig, das an einen optimal sensiblen Hinterbau einzubauen



Ist das ernst gemeint? Die Haftreibung ist IMMER größer als die Gleitreibung, deshalb wird ein Hinterbau aber doch nicht automatisch unsensibel...


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Juni 2014)

natürlich ist das ernstgemeint, das ist ja basis einer guten sensiblen Lagerung! (kann man auch auf wikipedia nachlesen unter ptfe/Eigenschaften/3.Unterpunkt)
Hast du schonmal ein Kugellager mit Haftreibung gesehen? Solange die Differenz zwischen Haft und Gleitreibung bei einem Gleitlager nicht klein genug ist, dass es in der Praxis negativ ist, ist ein Gleitlager hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-IGUS (5. Juni 2014)

Bei einem Gleitlager ist der Gegenlaufpartner / Reibpartner auf jeden Fall mit entscheidend.
Grundsätzlich funktionieren unsere Lager auch geschmiert, aber wir entwickeln unsere Gleitlagerwerkstoffe
extra dahin, dass ein schmiermittelfreier Lauf möglich ist.
Ein Zwischenmedium wie Fett, oder Gottes Kraft könnte man also realisieren, aber -
Wo kein Schmierstoff ist, bleibt auch kein Schmutz haften und ich muss nicht nachschmieren etc.

Bezüglich der Auslegung des Lagersystems: Kunststoffgleitlager sind so ausgelegt, dass sie in den Lagersitz
eingepresst werden. Daher nur Reibung zwischen Gleitlager und Welle.
Entscheidend ist dann der Wellenwerkstoff und die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit und da muss im Detail das
richtige Gleitlager ausgelegt werden. - Wir haben alleine 45 verschiedene im Katalog.
Es gibt Werkstoffe die funktionieren auf hartanodisierten Aluwellen ausgezeichnet, andere wiederum gar nicht, dafür aber sehr
gut auf Stahlwellen.
Wir werden aber, sollte es zu Funktionsmustern mit Gleitlagern kommen, den passenden Werkstoff finden.

Der Presssitz des Lagers ist bei uns im Standard mit H7 angegeben. Ich denke, dass sollte auch für einen Rahmenbauer
zu schaffen sein. Darüber hinaus hätten wir die Chance - Stefan hatte es schon angesprochen - hier im ICB eigene Lager
zu designen hinsichtlich der Geometrie, Abmessungen, aber auch der Toleranzen.
Da könnte man sehr viel genauer arbeiten als z.B. bei Katalogartikeln. - Die sind nämlich bei uns so ausgelegt, dass sie
über den kompletten Temperaturbereich funktionieren / nicht klemmen etc.
Bei iglidur® J ist das z.B. -50°C bis +120°C.
Im Bike haben wir aber nur geschätzt max. -10°C bis +45°C, sprich wir müssen uns um Sachen wie Wärmeausdehnung etc.
keine Gedanken machen.

Was die Reibwerte angeht haben wir Werkstoffe (z.B. iglidur® J / Gleitreibwert dynamisch: 0,06 - 0,18) bei denen der Übergang von Haft-
zu Gleitreibung besonders klein ausfällt. Wir sprechen vom geringen Stick-Slip Effekt.
Aktuell haben wir einen neuen Werkstoff entwickelt, welcher z.B. bei zwei Herstellern in Kürze in den Test in Federgabeln geht.
Dieser Werkstoff hat einen nochmals reduzierten Übergang von Haft- zu Gleitreibung und könnte auch fürs ICB interessant sein.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (5. Juni 2014)

By the way: Dauertest Spezial in der Mountainbike 03/2014

Giant Trance X



Radon Slide


Haibike Sleek Team


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. Juni 2014)

Wenn das zweite Bild (Radon Slide) nicht aufgelistet worden wäre, wäre es fachmännischer rübergekommen. Denn diese Dichtscheibe ist nicht ideal für Bedingungen, wie man sie bei Fahrrädern erlebt. In den meisten Fälle ist auch zu wenig oder der falsche Schmierstoffe schuld an einem vorzeitigem Verschleiß. Gleitlager sind aber natürlich besser, soweit alles korrekt konstruiert wird.


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja auch fies. was ist das für ein Test?
Natürlich kann man kugellager falsch dimensionieren, billig lager nehmen, oder wie der Stein sagt, falsche Dichtungen verwenden.


und dann ist noch die Frage, was Defekt bei der Zeitschrift heißt. Im normalfall kann man "defekte" Lager, also welche mit merklichem Widerstand in der Hand noch absolut problemlos weiter einsetzen, ohne dass man auch nur irgendwas am Federgefühl merkt.

Ich bin mal so offen und lehne mich aus dem Fenster:

Solang es keine vollintegrierte Gleitlagerlösung mit Abdichtung, steifer integrierter Welle, Axialfixierung UND Abdichtung in einem gibt - glaube ich nicht, dass Igus Gleitlager an einem Fahrradhinterbau unter Berücksichtigung aller praktisch relevanten EInflüsse, die gleiche gute Funktion bieten im Vergleich zum Kugellager, möglich sind.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (5. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass Kugellager (ganz im allgemeinen) eben auch nicht das Allheilmittel sind.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es bei Wälzlagern, wie auch bei Gleitlagern auch eine Frage der richtigen Auslegung
der gesamten Lagerstelle.
Wenn wir es richtig angehen und ein innovatives Konzept erarbeiten, denke ich schon, dass wir eine Chance haben
einen gut ansprechenden, wartungsarmen und vor allem leichten Hinterbau mit Gleitlagern zu gestallten.


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2014)

und sehr leicht mit Harteloxierten Bolzen. Bitte nicht schmieren da sich der Kusstoff je nach Lösungsmitteln imSchmierstoff aufweichen kann und das Lager dann möglicherweise schnell verschleisst. ich habe das ganz früher selbst mal falsch gemacht und leoder erstmal Lehrgeld gezahlt. Ichhabe alle Lagerpunkte am Bike gedichtet mir einfachen Oringen und selbst gemachten Dicht manschetten aus Fahhradschlauch.
Ohne Dreckbeschuss halten die Lager sehr, sehr lange.......

Ein sehr lieber EX-Studienkollege arbeitet sehr erfolgreich im Vertrieb von IGUS in Bielefeld. Vor über 15 Jahren bestellte ich bereits die Igus W300 Gleitlager als Ersatzteil für unsere Rocky Mountain Element T.O. Bikes ,aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Und die sind jetzt bei vilen Firmen drin weil man die Vorteile solcher Gleitlagertypen, wenn gut gerdichtet sehr hoch schätzt.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie komme ich immer wieder zu den Gelenklagern zurück - es ist zumindest das einfachste. Bei diesen kann kaum oder gar kein Schmutz eindringen (Dichtung entfällt) und sie gleichen Toleranzen oder Verwindungen aus. Beim Hauptlager könnte man jeweils links und rechts ein großes verbauen, und bei den Gelenken beim Ausfallende jeweils zwei pro Seite. Der große Vorteil: es gibt keine Wellen die verschleißen können. Die Oberflächengüte der Welle ist somit auch egal.



crossboss schrieb:


> und sehr leicht mit Harteloxierten Bolzen. Bitte nicht schmieren da sich der Kusstoff *je nach Lösungsmitteln* im Schmierstoff aufweichen kann und das Lager dann möglicherweise schnell verschleisst.


Du meinst bestimmt einfach nur Inhaltsstoffe, die mit den Bestandteilen des Polymer-Gleitlagers reagieren können.


----------



## Pintie (5. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch fies. was ist das für ein Test?
> Natürlich kann man kugellager falsch dimensionieren, billig lager nehmen, oder wie der Stein sagt, falsche Dichtungen verwenden.



ein Bikebravo test 
und du hast noch ein Kriterium vergessen - Montage...

Gibt leider viel zu oft Kugellager in MTB Rahmen die man direkt beim einbau töten kann indem man sie zu fest vorspannt. Gibt dann dieses schöne gefühl wie wenn man einen elektromotor dreht. 
Hatte das sogar im neurad. da hat man die Abdrücke der Kugeln im Außenring gesehen. 





Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich immer wieder zu den Gelenklagern zurück -


jein. nicht an allen Stellen. die werden nämlich richtig dimensioniert auch schnell groß und schwer.
Im Dämpfer finde ich die schon immer besser. da man da ja auch alle querkräfte aus dem Dämpfer nimmt und der besser anspricht und die Dichtungen länger leben.
Problem beim Dämpfer ist, das die ganz schön klein werden und auch gern mal ausschlagen. + breite Schrauben am Dämpfer machen die Banane.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> jein. nicht an allen Stellen. die werden nämlich richtig dimensioniert auch schnell groß und schwer.


Gelenklager als Hauptlager einzusetzen, erschien mir vorhin auch etwas zu übertrieben. Aber bei Problemstellen wären diese bestimmt von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Juni 2014)

kenne deine Problemstellen nicht.... ich sehe die eigentlich nur direkt am Dämpfer. 
Leider sind die Bohrungen in Dämpfern immer so klein. Gäbe ja sogar igus gelenklager... denen traue ich die belastung aber nicht zu.
verwende fluro metall Dinger und die halten nur 1 Jahr.


----------



## DocB (5. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass Kugellager (ganz im allgemeinen) eben auch nicht das Allheilmittel sind.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist es bei Wälzlagern, wie auch bei Gleitlagern auch eine Frage der richtigen Auslegung
> der gesamten Lagerstelle.
> Wenn wir es richtig angehen und ein innovatives Konzept erarbeiten, denke ich schon, dass wir eine Chance haben
> einen gut ansprechenden, wartungsarmen und vor allem leichten Hinterbau mit Gleitlagern zu gestallten.


Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Lagerstelle als System aus Mechanik und Tribologie ganzheitlich angehen, dann finden wir eine Lösung.
Wenn es konkret wird, geb' ich wenn gewünscht auch meinen Senf hinzu. Ist übrigens ein schlechtes Schmiermittel


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe die klassichen RKL eher als Fehler an. Nicht Kugellager an sich.
Ich würde am Hauptlager Pendelrollenlager verwenden und an den übrigen Lagerpunkten Vierpunkt bzw Gleitlager. Warum nur auf eine Lagerart festlegen? Axiale Kräfte mit entsprechenden Lagern auffangen und die anderen Lagerpunkte langlebig mit Gleitlagern gestallten.


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

Ich würde gerne noch vakuumgetränkte Sinterbronzelager mit Bund und gehärteter Stahlachse (>55HRC) in den Ring werfen. Diese mit Fettnippelschmiermöglichkeit wie unten noch beim Iguslager beschrieben.

IGUS Lager kann ich mir bei richtiger Dimensionierung auch vorstellen.

Wunsch währen hohle gehärtete Stahlachsen um Gewicht zu sparen.

IGUS Lager etwas dickwandiger mit Bund (Axialkräfte). In der Mitte der Lagerstelle eine aussenliegende umlaufende Nut mit zwei Bohrungen wo man das Fett durchpressen kann. Am Rahmen Gewinde für die Aufnahme eines Schmiernippels, mit dem man das Lager von innen nach aussen befetten kann. Aluminium als Achse hat leider nicht so hohe Tragkräfte wie gehärteter Stahl. Man kann sich noch behelfen mit Hartanodisierung, oder wenn es noch edler sein soll eine Ematalierung (präziser, niedrigere Reibwerte, kein nachschleifen notwendig). Nachteil ist der Eierschaleneffekt. Hier muss man auf viel Fläche gehen.

Gegen eine Dichtung spricht, dass man mit Strahlwasser oftmals die Dichtung überwindet. Wasser was drin ist, geht nicht wieder raus. Lieber alles wieder raus drücken. Gelegentliches abschmieren vorausgesetzt. Ist aber Geschmacksache und hängt vom Nutzer ab (Dampfstrahlwäscher oder Lappenputzer).

Letztendlich kann man mehrere Lagerarten haltbar zum laufen bekommen. Daher kommen auch die unterschiedlichen Vorlieben. Erstellt doch mal eine Matrix, macht mit ein paar Annahmen für die einzelnen Lagerstellen ein paar Überschlagsrechnungen mit ausreichend Sicherheit und wir nähern uns mit Varianten dem Ziel. Nach und nach wird sich eine Lösung herauskristallisieren. Wenn man innovativ sein möchte, dann muss man Varianten und Mischformen so lange betrachten, bis dass man genügend Fakten zum bewerten hat.


----------



## DocB (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, deswegen brauchen wir erst mal ungefähr die Lasten -> Kinematik muss stehen. Die Diskussion wird sonst 100% akademisch.
Mit Lasten und ungefähr zur Verfügung stehendem Bauraum wird der Schwarm hier sich schon mehrere gute Lösungen erarbeiten, da habe ich keine Angst.
@Reibekuchen
p.s. Stahl hat noch den Vorteil des höheren E-Moduls. D.h. die Achse biegt sich weniger - was man allerdings durch oversizing locker wettmachen kann.
p.p.s. Ich bin ja auch ein "(Schmier)Nippel-Fan", aber halte mich damit in der Öffentlichkeit aus naheliegenden Gründen zurück


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen brauchen wir erst mal ungefähr die Lasten -> Kinematik muss stehen. Die Diskussion wird sonst 100% akademisch.
> Mit Lasten und ungefähr zur Verfügung stehendem Bauraum wird der Schwarm hier sich schon mehrere gute Lösungen erarbeiten, da habe ich keine Angst.
> @Reibekuchen
> p.s. Stahl hat noch den Vorteil des höheren E-Moduls. D.h. die Achse biegt sich weniger - was man allerdings durch oversizing locker wettmachen kann.
> p.p.s. Ich bin ja auch ein "(Schmier)Nippel-Fan", aber halte mich damit in der Öffentlichkeit aus naheliegenden Gründen zurück



Stahl vs. Alu: Geht beides. Am besten auch beides durchrechnen und dann bewerten nach Haltbarkeit, Gewicht, Bauraum, Preis. 
Schmiernippel muss ich zugeben sieht ein wenig nach Landmaschinenbau aus und nicht so ganz zeitgemäß. Die Bohrung greift natürlich auch in die Statik ein. Wenn es aber nicht weh tut, dann währe es die Renaissance eines Maschinenelements. Zentralschmierung würde ich aber ausschließen 
Wird schon werden, wenn man sich nicht zu voreilig festlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2014)

Das Schmiernippel nicht nicht zeitgemäß sind beweisen sicherlich die aktuellen Santa Cruz Räder


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das Schmiernippel nicht nicht zeitgemäß sind beweisen sicherlich die aktuellen Santa Cruz Räder


War mir wirklich neu. Danke. Cool. Schrägkugellager sind in dem Modell.
Ich denke die bewährten Lösungen sollte man sich im Detail anschauen, besonders, wenn das bei einem Hersteller funktioniert und bei dem Nächsten nicht. Wettbewerbsproduktanalyse ist bei sowas hilfreich. Hier ist ja anscheinend geballte Maschinenbauerpower am Start.
Jetzt müssen aber erst mal die Fakten über die Kinematik auf den Tisch. Dann geht`s ins Detail.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ja auch kein überzeugter Schmiernippel-Fan... aber ich denke es wäre recht einfach ein entsprechendes Gewinde zumindest beim Hauptlager zu integrieren. Dann kann auch jeder an den Nippeln spielen, wie es ihm oder ihr Freude bereitet 

Ich könnte mit allerding vorstellen, dass man mit einer Fettpresse die Lager aus ihrem Sitz drückt. Eventuell bräuchte es noch Fettkanäle, dann wirds aber schon wieder kompliziert...

@Michael: Mir ist klar, dass die Lager eigentlich trocken laufen sollen... aber gibt es ein spezielles Schmiermittel als "Abdichtung" und/oder Vorbeugung gegen Geräusche? Lässt sich mit so etwas eventuell noch der Slipstick-Effekt verringern?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein überzeugter Schmiernippel-Fan...



Warum? 

Ich bin kein Maschinenbauer sondern n Holzwurm. Aber alle Maschinen bei uns haben trotzdem Abschmiernippel was sich doch als recht praktisch erweist


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Mein alter Ami-Van hat auch noch so Dinger... da passt das auch irgendwie, aber bei einem modernen Bike kommts schon n bissl archaisch rüber


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber wird durch die Schmiernippel nicht die ganze Gleitlagergeschichte ad absurdum geführt?


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2014)

Es ist ja bislang weder noch fest gelegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> Stahl vs. Alu: Geht beides. Am besten auch beides durchrechnen und dann bewerten nach Haltbarkeit, Gewicht, Bauraum, Preis.
> Schmiernippel muss ich zugeben sieht ein wenig nach Landmaschinenbau aus und nicht so ganz zeitgemäß. Die Bohrung greift natürlich auch in die Statik ein. Wenn es aber nicht weh tut, dann währe es die Renaissance eines Maschinenelements. Zentralschmierung würde ich aber ausschließen
> Wird schon werden, wenn man sich nicht zu voreilig festlegt.



Schmiernippel sind nicht zeitgemäß!!! Stimmt, weil alles was man warten kann und nicht nach 1Jahr wegschmeißt und durch etwas komplett Neues ersetzt, ist heutzutage nicht zeitgemäß. Ist aber nur nicht mehr Gesellschaftszeitgemäß, aber technisch auf jedenfall schon noch

Mein Switch hat am Hauptager popelige Nadellager auf einer Stahlwelle, mit einem Schmiernippel in der Mitte unten dran. Nie gewechselt und laufen heute noch wie am ersten Tag....nach 11 Jahren

Beim Hauptlager wäre ich auch für Wälzlager und wenn die Schwinge stabil genug ist, dann kann der Rest auch gleitgelagert werden.

G.


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber wird durch die Schmiernippel nicht die ganze Gleitlagergeschichte ad absurdum geführt?


Das Ziel der Gleitlager aus den Spezial Kunststoffcompounds ist ja Wartungsfrei zu sein. Das können die auch recht gut. Wenn die Lager trocken laufen, haftet nicht so sehr Dreck an. Nachteil ist, dass die Materialabtragsraten höher sind als bei Metallen bei ähnlicher Lagerlast. Wenn man das Gleitlager korrekt schmiert und kein Dreck einträgt, dann hält es noch länger und dämpft die Lagerstelle ein wenig. Das könnte dadurch leiser sein. Unschön ist bei allen Lagern, egal welcher Bauart, wenn Dreck (und Feuchtigkeit) eingetragen wird, der den Verschleiß erhöht (Stichwort Schleifemulsion). Daher währe für das Kunststofflager das Fett vor allen Dingen die Reinigung und der Leiselauf gefolgt von der Lebensdauererhöhung.

Gleitlager weisen höhere Tragflächen auf als Wälzlager bei gleichem Lagerdurchmesser (Bsp.:Kugellager- Kugel liegt nur partiell am Innen- und Aussenring auf). Das ist der Vorteil für die Kunststofflager, wieso sie trotz niedriger zulässiger Flächenpressung recht klein bauen.
Wälzlager haben in der Regel kleinere Spiele im Lagerspalt als IGUS Lager . Die Frage ist, ob man damit leben kann.

Hier noch was zum Thema Sinterbronzelager mit Dauerschmierung:
http://www.gleitlager.ch/upload/GGT_Sinterlager oder Sintergleitlager.pdf
http://www.glt-gleitlagertechnik.de/unsere-gleitlager/detail/mode/detailView/product/SIB-MET/
http://www.amtag.net/fileadmin/user_upload/Produkte/Gleitlager/PDF-ohne-Preis/AMS_oP.pdf

Die haben wiederum die Trockenschmierung nicht so gerne. Dafür sind sie aber im Vakuum getränkt, weil porös. Auch hier würde eine Reinigung über Schmiernippel helfen.
Gibt halt noch viel zum Bewerten.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> .....(Stichwort Schleifemulsion)....



Nur weils Wort jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal auftaucht, beim Ersten mal konnt ich mich noch zurückhalten 

Auch wenn jeder weiß was gemeint ist muß es wohl Schleifsuspension heißen. Aber man will ja auch was lernen im Forum..ich zmindest 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur weils Wort jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal auftaucht, beim Ersten mal konnt ich mich noch zurückhalten
> 
> Auch wenn jeder weiß was gemeint ist muß es wohl Schleifsuspension heißen. Aber man will ja auch was lernen im Forum..ich zmindest
> 
> G.


Ich hatte dabei an Wasser, Öl und Dreck gedacht. Dann müsste es ja Schleifuspensionemulsion heissen.
Ne, Quastch. Du hast völlig Recht. 
Hab ich mir aber noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

hier mal meine Idee zur Lagergeometrie:





Der konische Anteil erlaubt ein spielfreies Einstellen für den beliebten "Wackeltest" der zylindrische Anteil kann erhöhte radiale Lasten tragen und eine übermäßige Verschiebung der konischen Flächen bei hoher Belastung verhindern.
Die beiden Nasen verhindern eine Verdrehung des Lagers im Sitz, dann brauchen wir uns auch keine Sorgen um Verschleiß am Rahmen machen.

Das ist jetzt nur mal der erste Entwurf, bei Gelegenheit werde ich den kompletten Aufbau zeichnen, damit man die Idee besser erkennen kann (es fehlt ja noch der ganze Vorspann-Mechanismus).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> ...
> Hier noch was zum Thema Sinterbronzelager mit Dauerschmierung:
> http://www.gleitlager.ch/upload/GGT_Sinterlager oder Sintergleitlager.pdf
> http://www.glt-gleitlagertechnik.de/unsere-gleitlager/detail/mode/detailView/product/SIB-MET/
> ...



Danke! Interessante Lektüre


----------



## DocB (5. Juni 2014)

Achte drauf, dass die Nasen nicht in der Lastzone sitzen, der Steifigkeitssprung bzw. die Elastizität in der Aufnahme gibt undefinierte SchmieGungsverhältnisse. Warum denn 2 Nasen?


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal meine Idee zur Lagergeometrie:
> 
> ...


Schon mal schick gerändert.
Der konische Anteil erscheint mir recht groß. Da wir aber noch nichts über Axialkräfte und Radialkräfte wissen, macht meine eigene Meinung aus dem Bauchgefühl wenig Sinn. 
Zur Verdrehsicherung würde ich aber empfehlen eine Nase am Ende des konischen Anteils flach nach aussen weg gehen zu lassen.
Vorteil: die Wandstärkenerhöhung im zylindrischen Lagerbereich entfällt und es müssen keine Fräsarbeiten im Konussitz durchgeführt werden. Die würde sich auf den äusseren Planbereich verschieben. Eine Nase reicht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Deswegen habe ich die Nasen auch nicht über die gesamte Länge des zylindrischen und konischen Teils laufen lassen... und weil dadurch die Nasen kleiner geworden sind, habe ich zwei dran gesetzt. Außerdem is Symmetrie doch was feines 
Das Ganze ist wie gesagt nur eine Idee... da muss im Detail sicher noch dran gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> Schon mal schick gerändert.
> Der konische Anteil erscheint mir recht groß. Da wir aber noch nichts über Axialkräfte und Radialkräfte wissen, macht meine eigene Meinung aus dem Bauchgefühl wenig Sinn.
> Zur Verdrehsicherung würde ich aber empfehlen eine Nase am Ende des konischen Anteils flach nach aussen weg gehen zu lassen.
> Vorteil: die Wandstärkenerhöhung im zylindrischen Lagerbereich entfällt und es müssen keine Fräsarbeiten im Konussitz durchgeführt werden. Die würde sich auf den äusseren Planbereich verschieben. Eine Nase reicht.



Okay, das klingt gut... aber wie meinst Du das: "...und es müssen keine Fräsarbeiten im Konussitz durchgeführt werden."

Im oberen Bereich muss ich doch trotzdem in den Konus-Sitz hinein fräsen? Oder meinst Du, dass man die Fräsung einfach aus dem Übergangsbereich raus zieht?
Wo genau siehst Du den Vorteil?

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Über die Axialkräfte werden wir so gut wie nichts erfahren. Zu den Radialkräften können wir nur die Linkage-Werte heran ziehen. Wenn sich nicht einer der "Großen" erweichen lässt, dann werden wir nicht an verlässliche Betriebslasten heran kommen. Es gibt nur wenige, die dazu Messungen durchgeführt haben und die teilen ihr Wissen nicht so gerne...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Achte drauf, dass die Nasen nicht in der Lastzone sitzen, der Steifigkeitssprung bzw. die Elastizität in der Aufnahme gibt undefinierte SchmieGungsverhältnisse. Warum denn 2 Nasen?





Rievekooche schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Verdrehsicherung würde ich aber empfehlen eine Nase am Ende des konischen Anteils flach nach aussen weg gehen zu lassen.
> Vorteil: die Wandstärkenerhöhung im zylindrischen Lagerbereich entfällt und es müssen keine Fräsarbeiten im Konussitz durchgeführt werden. Die würde sich auf den äusseren Planbereich verschieben. Eine Nase reicht.



Damit wollt ihr beide auf das gleiche hinaus, oder? Schon mal THX an die Spezialisten


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2014)

Das Gegenprofil zur Nase soll dann im Alu eingefräst sein? So ganz hab ich´s noch nicht verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Genau, einfach eine kleine Einfräsung als Verdrehsicherung... that's it!


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

Verzeiht mir mein Gemahle, aber bin zu Hause und nicht auf der Arbeit. Schnittschrafur ging mit dem Programm auch nicht. Rechts die Nase. Links das soll ein Schnitt sein. wo man die Schräge sieht. Die Nase sieht man da natürlich nicht, die liegt ja im Schnitt. Wandstärke muss natürlich an Kunststoff angepasst werden.
Wenn man jetzt das Lager links und rechts hat, dann kann man im Gehäuse dazwischen das heißbeliebte Schmiernippelchen anbringen ;-)


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das Gegenprofil zur Nase soll dann im Alu eingefräst sein? So ganz hab ich´s noch nicht verstanden...


Die Nase beim Kunststoff ist sicherlich maximal 2mm dick. Da man eh die Bohrung zerspant, kann man auch mit einem 5mm Fräser stumpf eine Flachstelle neben die Bohrung setzen. Große Verdrehkräfte treten da nicht auf.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

@Rievekooche:

Das Dokument von ggt ist wirklich sehr interessant. Was mir aber auch hier auffällt ist das "große" Spiel nach dem Einbau (F7 auf H7). Das ist genau die Problematik, die mir schon öfter zu schaffen gemacht hat. Hast Du oder @DocB eine Ahnung, ob eine Spielreduzierung Probleme für unsere Anwendung bedeuten könnte? Ich denke eher nicht, da wir hier ohnehin keine "Schmierstoffwelle" zwischen Achse und Lager aufbauen (wg. der Schwenkbewegung mit relativ geringer Drehzahl)...

Hier mal das angepasste Lager:




Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir mein Gemahle, aber bin zu Hause und nicht auf der Arbeit. Schnittschrafur ging mit dem Programm auch nicht. Rechts die Nase. Links das soll ein Schnitt sein. wo man die Schräge sieht. Die Nase sieht man da natürlich nicht, die liegt ja im Schnitt. Wandstärke muss natürlich an Kunststoff angepasst werden.
> Wenn man jetzt das Lager links und rechts hat, dann kann man im Gehäuse dazwischen das heißbeliebte Schmiernippelchen anbringen ;-)



ahhh, okay... jetzt habe ich verstanden, worauf Du hinaus willst!

Mal schaun was IGUS dazu sagt... besser mit konischer Fläche im Sitz oder ohne... @Michael-IGUS: Kannst Du Deine Gurus mal dazu befragen?

Guats Nächtle miteinand'
Stefan


----------



## Rievekooche (5. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Rievekooche:
> 
> Das Dokument von ggt ist wirklich sehr interessant. Was mir aber auch hier auffällt ist das "große" Spiel nach dem Einbau (F7 auf H7). Das ist genau die Problematik, die mir schon öfter zu schaffen gemacht hat. Hast Du oder @DocB eine Ahnung, ob eine Spielreduzierung Probleme für unsere Anwendung bedeuten könnte? Ich denke eher nicht, da wir hier ohnehin keine "Schmierstoffwelle" zwischen Achse und Lager aufbauen (wg. der Schwenkbewegung mit relativ geringer Drehzahl)...
> 
> ...


Ob das Spiel stark zu reduzieren Sinn macht, bezweifle ich. Die Hersteller der Lager haben eben gewisse Fertigungstoleranzen und dann kommt da noch die Statistik. Ich hatte diese Woche noch ein Gespräch mit Igus und da kamen die Toleranz auch wieder auf den Tisch bei einer 5mm Motorwelle. Waren glaube ich so 0,03-0,04mm Spiel.
Mann kann da noch so >30% an der Toleranz holen, vorausgesetzt man hat eine gute Bohrung wo das Lager rein kommt. Da kann man immer noch was einschränken, aber in Maßen. Das radiale Spiel wird sich eventuell über die Anzahl an Gelenkpunkten spürbar sein. Helfen wird da der verspannte schräge Anteil. 

Ich frage mich aber noch, wie man sicher stellt, dass man über die Schräge das Lager nicht fest setzt und wie das ganze auf Temperaturveränderung reagiert. Da würde ich mal auf Lösungsansätze von IGUS warten (mein Korrekturprogramm will immer "Iglus" daraus machen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> ...
> Ich frage mich aber noch, wie man sicher stellt, dass man über die Schräge das Lager nicht fest setzt und wie das ganze auf Temperaturveränderung reagiert. Da würde ich mal auf Lösungsansätze von IGUS warten (mein Korrekturprogramm will immer "Iglus" daraus machen).



Das kann man sicher über den Winkel der Schräge in den Griff bekommen. Ich habe jetzt mal ganz konservativ den Mittelweg von 45° gewählt (=> "Senkwinkel" 90°). Wenn wir den Senkwinkel minimal erhöhen sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mit Klemmung geben... naja, mal abwarten, was dazu für ein Feedback kommt.

So... Zeit zum Pennen, ich träume bestimmt vom perfekten Lageraufbau im Schlaraffenland ohne Toleranzen


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur weils Wort jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal auftaucht, beim Ersten mal konnt ich mich noch zurückhalten
> 
> Auch wenn jeder weiß was gemeint ist muß es wohl Schleifsuspension heißen. Aber man will ja auch was lernen im Forum..ich zmindest
> 
> G.


Du hast ja recht.

Die Idee hier mit dem Gleitlager mit konischen Anteil gefällt mir sehr gut. Mich wundert auch noch etwas das Verhältnis von Konisch zu nicht konischem Anteil. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll den konischen Anteil möglichst gering zu halten, weil sonst nur relativ viel Axialkräfte erzeugt werden und die Lager sich so "gegenseitig stark belasten"? Weiß nicht wie sich so etwas auf Kunststoff-Gleitlager auswirkt.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (6. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Michael: Mir ist klar, dass die Lager eigentlich trocken laufen sollen... aber gibt es ein spezielles Schmiermittel als "Abdichtung" und/oder Vorbeugung gegen Geräusche? Lässt sich mit so etwas eventuell noch der Slipstick-Effekt verringern?



Wie schon gesagt, forschen und entwickeln wir grundsätzlich in die Richtung, ein schmiermittelfreies Gleitlager realisieren
zu können. Das funktioniert in den meisten Anwendungen auch super.
Es gibt jedoch Bereiche wo wir viel Erfahrung mit Schmierung und Abdichtung gemacht haben.

Eine Schmierung der Lager - sein es einen Einmalschmierung bei Montage, oder eine regelmäßige Schmierung - senkt auf jeden Fall
den Reibwert und verbessert das Einlaufverhalten.
Dadurch lässt sich die max. Belastung oder die max. Gleitgeschwindigkeit steigern.
Auch der Stick-Slip Effekt wird nochmals reduziert. Das Ansprechverhalten sollte also davon profitieren.

Wichtig beim Fett ist unter Anderem, dass es keine Feststoffe / EP-Zusätze enthält, da diese abrasiv auf das Lager oder die
Welle wirken können.
z.B. das Rivolta SKD 3602 und vergleichbare Fette funktionieren gut.

*Vorteile von S.K.D. 3602


hohes Druckaufnahmevermögen
feststofffrei
sehr gute Witterungsbeständigkeit
gutes Haftvermögen
stoßartige Belastungen und Schwingungen werden gedämpft
als Dichtfett verwendbar
*
http://www.bremer-leguil.de/produkt...page_default.tpl&product_id=65&category_id=19

Bezüglich der Konstruktionsvorschläge melde ich mich später separat.
Hab auch ein paar Vorschläge zum Thema Dichtung vorbereitet.

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2014)

Mal nur so am Rande eine Idee inspiriert von Rock Shox Maxle: Um Spielfreiheit und guten Sitz zu erreichen könnte man doch ein "Sektionsweises Lager" (Mehrteilig) haben, das fest auf einer Welle sitzt und, was dann durch eine Spreitzung der Welle über einen Konus (Ähnlich Maxle) vorgespannt wird.
Vielleicht eine dumme Idee, ist aber nur mal reines Brainstorming.
Ganz stark vereinfacht:


----------



## Dr_Stone (6. Juni 2014)

Iglidur® B (gegebenenfalls etwas weicher) + J wäre einfacher.
Oder ein Lager auf Basis des iglidur® JVFM/JVFI.
…


----------



## Michael-IGUS (6. Juni 2014)

Von einem iglidur® B würde ich absehen, da die max. Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme (Stichwort Quellen) bei diesem
Material zu hoch ist.
Aus meiner Sicht ist ein iglidur® J3 (Geringe Reibwerte, sehr geringe Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme und lange Lebensdauer) 
ein Material, was wir im Auge behalten sollten, aber dazu kommen wir
später wenn wir über die Belastungen und die Abmessungen der Lager sprechen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (6. Juni 2014)

Das Iglidur® B oder ähnliche elastische Materialien, war nicht als Reibpartner angedacht.


----------



## toyoraner (6. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Sorry, da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. Gerade wenn Schmutzpartikel eingebettet sind, und diese härter als die Welle (oder Achse ) sind, verschleißt die Welle!.



So geschehen beim oberen Lager (Hubers) meines Dämpfers. Schmutz der auf der Gleitlageroberfläche wie aufgetragen aussah, hat dazu geführt, das die gehärtete Achse verschlissen ist und Spiel entstand, was zu noch mehr Verschleiß führte - keine 2000Km!
Abhilfe hat nun bis jetzt das zusätzliche Aufbringen des Fettes von Huber gebracht. Eine Abdichtung - soweit ich weiß ist das bei den neuen FOX-Kunststoffgleitlagern so - sollte irgendwie möglich sein.


----------



## DocB (6. Juni 2014)

Schmiernippel gibt es auch in klein und versenkt, Einfach mal nach DIN 3405 suchen
http://www.mafa-shop.de/Schmiertech...D1-M3x0,5-M3-Schmiernippel-DIN-3405::1726.htm
Ich hab' mal ein Fahhrad mit solchen Dingeren an Steuersatz und Pedalen und noch anderen Lagerstellen gesehen - TIOGA? 
Jetzt weiß ich wieder : "grease guard" von WTB - gibt es das noch?


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2014)

Mich amüsiert das immer ein bischen, wenn ich von Problemen an Dämpferlagern lese. Da wird mit allen möglichen Gleitlagern herum gedoktert und am Ende gibt´s nur Probleme. Ich fahre seit Jahren die viel gescholtenen Nadellager, Wartung war einmal im Jahr bischen neues Fett hin schmieren, wenn der Dämpfer eh draußen war und das geht selbst im Downhillbetrieb seit 2009 ohne, dass das Lager bisher auch nur kleinste Anzeichen von verschleiß oder Spiel zeigt. Hab auch ein Nadellager in meinem Bos Stoy an der Rahmenbefestigungs-seite, die nur eine sehr geringe Winklbewegung hat. Ich könnte mich immer köstlich amüsieren über die Leute, die mir dann erzählen, dass das Nadellager ja gar nicht halten kann, selbst aber ihre Bushings (sei es Huber oder sonst was) in der gleichen Zeit in der meins einfach nur seidig läuft 3mal getauscht haben und auch noch öfter warten.
Uneingeschränkt überzeugt bin ich von Gleitlagern daher auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (6. Juni 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Eine Abdichtung - soweit ich weiß ist das bei den neuen FOX-Kunststoffgleitlagern so - sollte irgendwie möglich sein.


Es gibt sogar Elastomere (Dichtungen), bei denen ein Schmierstoff eingebettet ist.
Dann müsste man vollständig auf Schmierstoffe verzichten können.


----------



## Rievekooche (6. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Elastomere (Dichtungen), bei denen ein Schmierstoff eingebettet ist.
> Dann müsste man vollständig auf Schmierstoffe verzichten können.


Vorausgesetzt, die Dichtung bleibt immer dicht. Gegen Dampfstrahler gibt es nur wenig Kraut.
Dass manche Lager zu früh aufgeben kann so viele verschiedene Gründe haben. Auch eine fehlerhafte Montage bei Wälzlagern zum Beispiel.
Immer wieder beliebt: Einpressen mit Kraft Einleitung über die Wälzkörper. Auf den Innenring Kraft geben, dieser drückt auf die Kugeln und die auf den Aussenring und das Lager wird so eingepresst. Dann hat man sich unter Umständen mit den Kugeln in den Schalen Vertiefungen eingepresst.
Kann man auch beim ersten Aufbau des ICB Bikes sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03/07/carver-icb-die-aufbaustory/





Da wurden im Schraubstock die Lager über Innen und Aussenring eingepresst.

Ich habe mir aber auch gerade mal die Beschreibung vom Liteville 301 MK11 (bei Haibike!) durchgelesen und da wurde der Wechsel von Gleitlagern zu Nadellagern angepriesen. Das muss man auch ernsthaftig mit betrachten.
Hier der Auszug:
_Das Hinterbausystem Seit der Evolutionsstufe Mk10 wird ein besonderes Augenmerk auf ein möglichst sensibles Ansprechen in Kombination mit optimaler Federwegausnutzung gelegt. 
Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, weiterhin das von allen Bikern gefürchtete ”Wippen“ zu verhindern und dabei die extreme Antriebsneutralität beizubehalten.
Um das umzusetzen, wurde im ersten Schritt die Kinematik nochmals verfeinert.
Als Zweites haben wir alle Gleitlager im Federbein und im Umlenkhebes durch Nadellager ersetzt. 
Und zu guter Letzt haben wir unserem Liteville 301 Mk11 Fahrwerk ein FOX Float CTD Federbein mit Kashima Beschichtung und spezieller Liteville Abstimmung spendiert._
Quelle: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...0666d/Liteville-301-MK11-Rahmen-Mod-2013.html

In der gleichen Quelle wurde aber auch noch auf doppelt gedichtete Kugellager verwiesen:
_Die Lagerung Für alle Lagerstellen kommen nur die für die jeweilige Belastung optimalen Lager mit speziellem Lageraufbau zum Einsatz. 
8-fache Kugellagerung (Edelstahl, doppelt gedichtet) kombiniert mit 2 gedichteten Nadellagern im Oberrohr und je zwei gedichteten Nadelhülsen mit seitlichen Anlaufscheiben im Federbein._

Doppelt zu dichten ist eine feine Sache. Da wird der Dampfstrahler an der ersten Dichtung eingebremst und kommt bei der zweiten Lippe (hoffentlich) zum Stillstand. Es sei denn man schneidet die Dichtung mit diesem brutalen Gerät kaputt 

Fährt jemand ein 301 MK11 und hat ne Menge Kilometererfahrung? Pflegeveralten mit beschreiben. Denn nicht jede Referenz ist eine gute Referenz. Nur weil Liteville das macht, muss es nicht bewährt sein.
Da gibt es noch viel, was man in die Wagschale werfen kann. Bewertungsmatrix muss her.


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> Da wurden im Schraubstock die Lager über Innen und Aussenring eingepresst.



Ich hoffe stark das die lager ein wenig spiel (axial) haben.. Von daher wurde über den Außenring eingepresst. Der innenring steht ja nicht über.
Ist keine schöne Methode, aber wenn man vorsichtig ist geht das.



Rievekooche schrieb:


> _Als Zweites haben wir alle Gleitlager im Federbein und im Umlenkhebes durch Nadellager ersetzt.… mit Kashima Beschichtung _



Liteville hat sicher schlaue Leute, aber unterdessen ist da 95% Marketing nach US Vorbild drin.
Warum Nadellager da Schwachsinn sind wurde hier schon gesagt.
Aber wenn Fukushima beschihctung drin ist muss das ja super gehen (weniger Bikebravo lesen).



Rievekooche schrieb:


> …auf doppelt gedichtete Kugellager …_(Edelstahl, doppelt gedichtet) kombiniert mit 2 gedichteten Nadellagern im Oberrohr und je zwei gedichteten Nadelhülsen mit seitlichen Anlaufscheiben im Federbein._



Wow… sag mir einen der nur einfach gedichtete Lager nimmt!
Und Edelstahl – boah… kein Alu?

P.s. doppelt gedichtet meint von Beiden Seiten… gegen Dampfstrahler hilft das nix. Aber auch gar nix.

nicht persönlich nehmen. Aber da bist du glaub ich ein wenig dem Marketing auf den Leim gegangen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (6. Juni 2014)

Also … das Foto ist peinlich.  Wenn man Pech hat, ist das Lager danach wirklich beschädigt - je nach Lagerluft und so weiter.
Vorbildlich bleibt es jedenfalls so oder so nicht.


----------



## Rievekooche (6. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe stark das die lager ein wenig spiel (axial) haben.. Von daher wurde über den Außenring eingepresst. Der innenring steht ja nicht über.
> Ist keine schöne Methode, aber wenn man vorsichtig ist geht das.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja auch nicht die Lösung und die Beschreibung angepriesen, sondern nur aufgezeigt was es bei auf dem Markt befindlichen Produkte für Lösungen gibt. Es handelte sich um ein Zitat und nicht um meine persönliche Einschätzung.
Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber: Ich habe zwar nicht den ganzen Überblick, aber Liteville gehört sicher nicht zum letzten Dreck, der ständig auseinanderbröselt. Daher währe es auch bei dieser Lösung interessant zu hören wie es sich bewährt.

Bei dem beschriebenen Kugellager war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Dichtung doppelte Lippen je Seite hat. Das währe natürlich Beschiss ein normal zweiseitig gedichtetes Lager so anzupreisen.

Man sollte in der Entwicklung immer schauen, was es für Lösungen auf dem Markt gibt und wie sich diese bewähren. Völlig emotionslos.
Gute Lösungen gibt es auch bei unliebsamen Konstrukteuren und Firmen.

Ist zwar auf geistliche Dinge bezogen, passt aber immer:
*Prüft aber alles und das Gute behaltet.* (1. Thessalonicher 5 Vers 21)


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2014)

Eure Diskussionen in allen Ehren, aber:
Wenn man im IBC so mitliest lecken ca. 60% der Biker ihr frisch zerlegtes Rad einmal im Monat komplett ab. Wenn da mal ein lager Rau läuft wird es getauscht. So ein Lager kostet nen Appel und Ei bei Ebay. Ich finde man sollte den Augenmerk nicht auf die Lagerart an sich legen, sondern auf den einfachen und schnellen wechsel der Lager. Mir wär es sogar am liebsten die wenn man die Lager gar nicht pressen müsste. Rein, Raus, fertig.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2014)

Wie willst du das machen? Geschlitzte Lager Sitze mit Klemmung? Bringt extra Gewicht und ungleiche Belastungen am Aussendung, was ich für wenig erstrebenswert halte. Und die Lager im Hinterbau zu tauschen, nur weil sie rau laufen halte ich auch für übertrieben.


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Juni 2014)

weiss nich ob es schon irgendwo steht, aber was sindn das für pedale die er da in der hand hält? sehehen gut aus! 

p.s.: wenn ich die lichtkuppeln sehe hätte ich den architekten damals erschlagen!


----------



## roofrockrider (6. Juni 2014)

Die Axialgleitlager im Nicolai Trombone waren das übelste, was für viel Geld verkauft wurde,
was ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

kurzes Update:
Die Wahl des Hinterbaukonzepts startet, wenn der Stefanus nächste Woche wieder im Lande ist. Sorry, dass es so lange dauert, aber wir habe intern noch einiges zu klären und es scheint zusätzlich noch Probleme mit einem Gebrauchsmusterschutz zu geben.

Ich verabschiede mich bis Montag, Samstag gehts nach Spicak in den Bikepark und Sonntag zum Geißkopf. Wenn einer von euch in der Gegend ist: Bin mit einem Fusion Proto in Raw unterwegs, erkennbar am Floatlink und am Holzhammer-Fahrstil  Lass(t) uns einfach mal ne Runde drehen, wenn wer aus der Community am Start ist.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2014)

Rievekooche schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ein 301 MK11 und hat ne Menge Kilometererfahrung? Pflegeveralten mit beschreiben. Denn nicht jede Referenz ist eine gute Referenz. Nur weil Liteville das macht, muss es nicht bewährt sein.
> Da gibt es noch viel, was man in die Wagschale werfen kann. Bewertungsmatrix muss her.


 
Die ersten LV mit Nadellager hatten einen Thread a la "Nadellager Rostsuppe" zur Folge. Mittlerweile gibt es die aktuelle Lösung mit Schmiernippel für die Lager wohl zum nachrüsten...


----------



## Rievekooche (6. Juni 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die ersten LV mit Nadellager hatten einen Thread a la "Nadellager Rostsuppe" zur Folge. Mittlerweile gibt es die aktuelle Lösung mit Schmiernippel für die Lager wohl zum nachrüsten...


Na da haben wir doch schon mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt. Jetzt müssten wir noch wissen, ob es an der Dichtung lag oder an Misshandlung mit dem Dampfstrahler. 
Lager aus Stahl (auch aus Edelstahl) können rosten. Entweder besser dichten und wenn das nicht sicher möglich, die Schmiernippellösung. Oder eben auf Kunststoffgleitlager wechseln.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, dass die Lager erstmal nicht richtig abgeschmiert waren und anschließend mißbraucht wurden.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (10. Juni 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> weiss nich ob es schon irgendwo steht, aber was sindn das für pedale die er da in der hand hält?



Das Platform Pedal ist ein wellgo B252 in gold und das Klickpedal ist ein xpedo M-FORCE 4.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

back from Bikepark  Kurzes Update zu später Stunde: Morgen Abend, spätestens übermorgen Mittag sollte ein erster Entwurf für einen Lageraufbau fertig sein.

Im Moment tendiere ich noch zum Einsatz von VA- oder Gamma-Ringen um den Dreck fern zu halten, alternativ bieten sich X-Ringe an... hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen im Vergleich sammeln können?
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen Kontakt mit diesen Bauteilen... da ist die Frage mit welcher Variante lässt sich eine bessere und/oder leichtgängigere Dichtung aufbauen? Welches Dichtmaterial bietet sich als sinnvollste Variante an (NBR, FPM, ...)?

Bei den VA/Gamma-Ringen finde ich interessant, dass der Aufbau ein Abschmieren mit der Fettpresse (falls das wirklich gewünscht sein sollte...) erleichtern sollte, da die Dichtgeometrie wie ein "Ventil" wirkt...

Hier noch ein interesanter Link zum einlesen für alle die noch nicht ganz dicht sind  Interessant auf was für einer Seite der sich gefunden hat, so schön gebündelt habe ich das auf keiner Firmenwebsite gefunden (dafür geht es natürlich nicht so sehr ins Detail):
http://schule.birmes.de/6_Dynamische_Dichtungen.pdf


Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (11. Juni 2014)

VA kenne ich nicht, nur V-Ringe (die wären allerdings Preis/Leistungs-Sieger). Gamma-Ringe sind ja so ähnlich mit Gehäuse. Edit: VA ist die Bauform "A" des V-Rings..
Material auf jeden Fall NBR. Das Viton=FKM nimmt man nur für hohe Temperaturen, bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen verliert es seine Elastizität. Allerdings sind heutige Mischungen da insgesamt für einen breiteren Bereich aufgestellt.
Interessant wären Dichtungen mit hohem PTFE-Anteil wg. "Parkplatztest", aber da ist die Elastizität nicht so toll --> Toleranzen=teuer.


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juni 2014)

@nuts - kannst du den auch rüber schieben, der Übersicht halber?

Eben am Lapierre entdeckt, eine Art Schmutzfänger für die Lager (so im "Werbetext"). Interessant wäre wie es unten drunter aussieht und was diese Schaumstoffmatte tatsächlich abhält. Spontan sehe ich als negativ Punkte die Reinigung und die Optik (kann man sicherlich auch in Farbe machen). Über die positiven Aspekte würde noch zu reden sein


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2014)

Schön... ob man das gleich als Schwamm zum Bike putzen verwenden kann?


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juni 2014)

Man müsste es drauf ankommen lassen. Die Trinkflasche kann man damit aber sicherlich abwischen  (Falls! ein Halter vorhanden ist)


----------



## Rievekooche (11. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> back from Bikepark  Kurzes Update zu später Stunde: Morgen Abend, spätestens übermorgen Mittag sollte ein erster Entwurf für einen Lageraufbau fertig sein.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Link.
Viele Dichtungen haben eine Dichtlippe, die immer in die Richtung weist, aus der Druck ansteht. Somit hat man einen verstärkenden Effekt. X-Ringe haben eine Lippe nach innen und eine nach aussen. Schmutz von aussen abhalten- Öl drin behalten.

Ich habe letztes Wochenende meine Crankbrothers Candy geöffnet, weil die schon mal quietschen. Aussen an der Pedale ein kleines Kugellager und innen Richtung Kurbel ein Gleitlager aus Kunststoff und ganz aussen eine Elastomerdichtung mit zwei Lippen. Das besondere war, dass beide Lippen nach aussen standen. Also Gürtel und Hosenträger. Innen war die Pedale sauber und kein Wasser drin. Ich nehme aber auch keinen Dampfstrahler. Die Dichtung hat also schon mal funktioniert.

Das Quietschen kam entweder von der trockenen Dichtung, oder vom Gleitlager.
Die Dichtung gefällt mir aber für die MTB Anwendung.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Juni 2014)

ein X-ring hat leider fast die gleiche wirkung wie ein oring. die dichtlippenform im komprimierten zustand gleicht sich hier sehr stark. eine wirklich definierte dichtkante gibt es bei beiden nicht.

ich versteh halt nicht, wieso bei einem rahmenbauprojekt, das wirklich sofort sitzen muss(langjährige loops in der prototypentwicklung wird es hier nicht geben können) das thema lager von neu aufgerollt werden muss. Es gibt Lagerherstellung, die sich seit jahren ausschließlich um das thema Lagerlast, Lagerschmiermenge, Dichtungen, lagerspiel etc etc beschäftigen.

dass man hier eine lagerung auf anhieb entwickelt, die genauso reibungsfrei, genauso haltbar, genausogut gedichtet und toleranzausgleichend wie kugellager ist, ohne probleme wie festlaufen, quietschen, spiel, klemmen schmutzeintrag etc - halte ich(nichts gegen eure fähigkeiten), für etwas idealistisch.


----------



## Rievekooche (11. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ein X-ring hat leider fast die gleiche wirkung wie ein oring. die dichtlippenform im komprimierten zustand gleicht sich hier sehr stark. eine wirklich definierte dichtkante gibt es bei beiden nicht.
> 
> ich versteh halt nicht, wieso bei einem rahmenbauprojekt, das wirklich sofort sitzen muss(langjährige loops in der prototypentwicklung wird es hier nicht geben können) das thema lager von neu aufgerollt werden muss. Es gibt Lagerherstellung, die sich seit jahren ausschließlich um das thema Lagerlast, Lagerschmiermenge, Dichtungen, lagerspiel etc etc beschäftigen.
> 
> dass man hier eine lagerung auf anhieb entwickelt, die genauso reibungsfrei, genauso haltbar, genausogut gedichtet und toleranzausgleichend wie kugellager ist, ohne probleme wie festlaufen, quietschen, spiel, klemmen schmutzeintrag etc - halte ich(nichts gegen eure fähigkeiten), für etwas idealistisch.


Da gebe ich Dir auch recht. Eine Neuentwicklung darf es nicht werden. Da ist Entwicklungszeit und Risiko zu groß. Es sollte identisch wie etwas bewährtes sein. Anscheinend gibt es aber auf dem Markt mehrere Ansätze für funktionierende Systeme. Jetzt muss man sich noch für das richtige entscheiden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2014)

Naja... was vollkommen neues wird es ja auch nicht. Es geht darum bestehende Problempunkte zu erkennen und entsprechende Verbesserungen durchzuführen. V-, X- und O-Ringe sind ja beleibe nichts neues, auch Gleitlager hat es schon öfter gegeben. Es geht um eine sinnvolle Kombination der gegebenen Elemente, wir entwickeln ja nicht die Bausteine neu.

Das Thema Lager am Fully ist auch immer wieder eine heiß diskutierte Sache... ich sehe hier viel mehr Chancen dem ICB 2.0 ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und einen technologischen Vorsprung zu verschaffen als z.B. bei der Kinematik (da haben sich die besten Systeme etabliert und (fast) alles Neue will einfach nur anders sein).

Wie gesagt, heute oder morgen kommt ein Entwurf zum Lageraufbau... nichts sensationell neues, sondern einfach eine Lösung mit Blick auf bisherige Problemstellen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Kharne (11. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> da haben sich die besten Systeme etabliert und (fast) alles Neue will einfach nur anders sein



Hust Riot Hust Link Hust


----------



## DocB (11. Juni 2014)

@Rievekooche  : Dichtungen mit 2 Lippen sind normalerweise Staublippe (außen, grober Schmutz, nicht besonders stramm anliegend) und Dichtlippe (innen, Dichtwirkung gegen Fluid, scharfe Dichtkantengeometrie, Öl soll drinnen gehalten werden). Sehr viele RWDR sind so gebaut, damit der grobe Schmutz über die Dichtlippe nicht nach innen gezogen wird und dabei die scharfe Kante beschädigt. Radialwellendichtringe brauchen aber Drehzahl, um gut zu funktionieren -> haben wir hier nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (11. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Naja... was vollkommen neues wird es ja auch nicht. Es geht darum bestehende Problempunkte zu erkennen und entsprechende Verbesserungen durchzuführen. V-, X- und O-Ringe sind ja beleibe nichts neues, auch Gleitlager hat es schon öfter gegeben. Es geht um eine sinnvolle Kombination der gegebenen Elemente, wir entwickeln ja nicht die Bausteine neu.
> 
> Das Thema Lager am Fully ist auch immer wieder eine heiß diskutierte Sache... ich sehe hier viel mehr Chancen dem ICB 2.0 ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und einen technologischen Vorsprung zu verschaffen als z.B. bei der Kinematik (da haben sich die besten Systeme etabliert und (fast) alles Neue will einfach nur anders sein).
> 
> ...





Rievekooche schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir auch recht. Eine Neuentwicklung darf es nicht werden. Da ist Entwicklungszeit und Risiko zu groß. Es sollte identisch wie etwas bewährtes sein. Anscheinend gibt es aber auf dem Markt mehrere Ansätze für funktionierende Systeme. Jetzt muss man sich noch für das richtige entscheiden.




das Problem sind ja nicht die einzelnen Bausteine, sondern eben genau die Kombination von allem.

Ein Dichtring braucht Schmierung, ebenso braucht eine Dichtung einen Anpressdruck, und eine dazu passende Dichtlippengeometrie.

Es ist sicher kein Problem, eine wunderbar funktionierende Gleitlagereinheit zu bauen, die sehr wenig Nachteile hat im Gegensatz zu den Kugellagern.
Aber die Frage ist wie verhält sich das im Laufe der Zeit, wenn die ersten Oringe durch mangelnde Schmierung punktuell anfangen fest zu laufen. Wenn erstmal Dreck im Lager ist, usw. Dann muss teuer Lager, Dichtung und Bolzen ausgetauscht werden.

Den technologischen Fortschritt sehe ich nicht. Ein Kugellager ist reibungsfrei, auch unter Verzug, hat alles integriert(ALLLLES, Dichtung, Schmierung, Toleranzausgleich, Kugellaufbauhnen) und ist im Schadensfall für wenig Geld komplett getauscht.

ich persönlich hatte noch NIE Probleme mit Kugellagern....
ich weiß nicht woher jetzt alle meinen, dass sie mit ihren Kugellagern unzufrieden sind. Irgendwie gehts hier mmN viel mehr darum, "gezwungen etwas anders zu machen"


Schmiernippel:
Sind keine gute Sache. Die Idee, von außen alles nachschmieren zu können ist ein scöner gedanke, aber dabei scheitert es meistens an einem ganz banalen grund: die fettpresse. Die muss man auch erstmal passend haben.

Dazu kommt noch, dass man sich beim Nachschmieren nie sicher sein kann, ob auch kein Dreck im Lager ist, teilweise wird ja beimPressen Dreck mit reingedrückt(eben jener, der auf der Kugel sitzt, den man NICHT vorher reinigen kann.

Da zerleg ich lieber schnell das lage,r mach es gut sauber, und packe fett mit rein, dann kann ich zu 100% sicher sein, dass es auch sauber ist. und ich hab keine unschönen, teuren, schweren schnittstellen nach außen, wo auch noch dreck reinkommen kann


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Schmiernippel:
> Sind keine gute Sache. Die Idee, von außen alles nachschmieren zu können ist ein scöner gedanke, aber dabei scheitert es meistens an einem ganz banalen grund: die fettpresse. Die muss man auch erstmal passend haben.


Japp, das dürfte das größte Problem werden. Mein Kona Stab hatte an der Momentenabstützung 2mm-Schmiernippel. Ich hab um's Verrecken keine passende Fettpresse gefunden. Und bei den Dingern ist Fett das einzige Mittel das effektiv Klappern verhindert.
Und dann die Frage, wann muss geschmiert werden? Alle 10 Betriebsstunden? 100km? Bei Matsch öfter? Wie prüft das der Hersteller bei Reklamation?


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Juni 2014)

Schmiernippel:
Sind keine gute Sache. Die Idee, von außen alles nachschmieren zu können ist ein scöner gedanke, aber dabei scheitert es meistens an einem ganz banalen grund: die fettpresse. Die muss man auch erstmal passend haben.

Dazu kommt noch, dass man sich beim Nachschmieren nie sicher sein kann, ob auch kein Dreck im Lager ist, teilweise wird ja beimPressen Dreck mit reingedrückt(eben jener, der auf der Kugel sitzt, den man NICHT vorher reinigen kann.

dann macht mann halt eine Schutzkappe drauf wie beim Bremssattel: https://www.google.de/images?q=schu..._group&ei=b0eYU_2sD-fG7Aa9nIGoBw&ved=0CC8QsAQ


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Das Platform Pedal ist ein wellgo B252 in gold und das Klickpedal ist ein xpedo M-FORCE 4.


danke dir, hast du ne ahnung wo ich das Wellgo in D kaufen kann? finde immer nur ausländische angebote.


----------



## Rievekooche (11. Juni 2014)

Ne Kartusche (400g) einfaches Fett kostet 4 Euro. Wer seinen Lagern mehr spenden möchte kann auch 40€ ausgeben. Ne Fettpresse für Standardnippel mit Schlauch ca. 15-50 €. Wer mit dem Dampfstrahler reinigt sollte jedes mal nachher abdrücken. Wer normal fährt und wäscht kommt sicher mit alle 1-2 Monate gut klar. Der Anspruch an das fett ist nicht so hoch, wenn man des Öfteren schmiert. Dreck, Wasser und altes nicht mehr vorhandenes Fett ist schlimmer als einfaches Fett.
Ich würde auch keine Sondernippel aus einer Ostchinesischen Provinz verwenden sondern irgend was standardisiertes. Über den Dreck auf der Kugel, den man vorher entfernen sollte würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.

Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, weil ich lieber fahre als mein Fahrrad zu zerlegen. Pflege gering und effizient halten fände ich schon gut. Ich verstehe aber auch, wenn jemand gerne alles mal zerlegt und wienert.





So ist eben jeder anders. Da müsste sich halt ein Konsens finden, wie das ICB 2.0 sein soll.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (11. Juni 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht wäre ein Gleitlager ohne Schmierung mit Dichtung um den Schmutz draußen zu halten durchaus denkbar.
Zum einen ist es wartungsfrei und ich spare zusätzlich noch Bohrung und Schmiernippel.
Bei der möglichen Dichtung könnte das z.B. so aussehen:

Kunststoffgleitlager mit Dichtring:


Kunststoffgleitlager mit O-Ring und Kunststoffsicherung (Klips):


Kunststoffgleitlager mit O-Ring am Lagersitz:


----------



## Pintie (11. Juni 2014)

mir gefällt da die erste Variante am besten.
da hat man eine definierte kante und guten Anpressdruck ohne viel Reibung.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (11. Juni 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> danke dir, hast du ne ahnung wo ich das Wellgo in D kaufen kann?



Sorry, da muss ich passen!
Ich hab mir die Pedale direkt aus Taiwan mitgebracht.
Wo man und ob man das Modell in Deutschland kaufen kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Juni 2014)

mist. solltest ma wieder rüberfliegen, bring ma bitte en satz in schwarz mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

bin vor lauter Gedönse noch immer nicht fertig mit dem Lageraufbau. Ich habe heute relativ viel Zeit mit der V-Ring Variante vertrödelt. Leider bauen die V-Ringe recht dick auf. Hier mal ein Bild, wie die Dimensionen bei einem 25er Wellendurchmesser an einem Tretlager aussehen würden:





Unten ist ein ganz normales 73er BSA Tretlager, nur damit ihr eine Relation habt. Die Welle ist nicht mit drin, weil ich bis jetzt einfach keinen gescheiten Aufbau gefunden habe, der die breiten V-Ringe vernünftig aufnimmt (will die Lager nicht zu weit nach innen setzen und damit die Breite der Abstützung beschneiden).
Ich werde man versuchen die Lager ins Außenbauteil zu setzen oder gehe auf X-Ringe... auf jeden Fall braucht das Thema noch ein bissl mehr Gehirnschmalz...

P.S.: Das schöne bei den V-Ringen ist, dass sie eine recht große Entfernung bzw. Entfernungsdifferenz überbrücken können (über 1,5mm). Das kommt der Einstellbarkeit des Sytems natürlich zugute.


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2014)

wenn man so große Wellendurchmesser macht....
schon mal über eine 2 geteilte Welle nachgedacht?
binn mir nicht 100% sicher aber meine http://www.antidotebikes.com/ haben das auch schon so gemacht. (ti welle geschraubt)

(übrigens auch eine Rahmen konstruktion die geil gewesen wäre)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

naja... is ja nur für nen 25er Wellendurchmesser... in meinen Träumen phantasiere ich schon von 40er mega-oversize Wellen


----------



## Pintie (12. Juni 2014)

um so besser ... wird wohl je nach konstruktion nur schwierig mit  tretlagerabstand oder?
Maschbau Regel 1: wo ein bauteil ist soll kein anderes sein....


p.s. in der Konstruktionsauswahl fällt das antidote für mich irgendwie auch unter das patent das angeblich nur an intense erteilt wird.


----------



## veraono (12. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> p.s. in der Konstruktionsauswahl fällt das antidote für mich irgendwie auch unter das patent das angeblich nur an intense erteilt wird.


Daran Dachte ich auch gleich bei dieser Diskussion


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

Ich frage dazu noch mal den Stefanus... der hatte grad in Amiland Kontakt mit jemanden, der da mehr weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (12. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> schon mal über eine 2 geteilte Welle nachgedacht?


Wo sollte denn der Rahmen eine solche Welle haben?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich werde mal versuchen die Lager ins Außenbauteil zu setzen oder gehe auf X-Ringe … auf jeden Fall braucht das Thema noch ein bissl mehr Gehirnschmalz …


Sei ein Gleitlager. Denke wie ein Gleitlager. Dann wirst auch du es schaffen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sei ein Gleitlager. Denke wie ein Gleitlager. Dann wirst auch du es schaffen.



Ich spüre schon, wie mich die Macht der Gleitlagerung durchströmt


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2014)

Eine Portion Igus Fruit Loops zum Frühstück sollte helfen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juni 2014)

wieso legt man den drehpunkt und somit das gleitlager nicht genau durch/über das tretlager?? lagergrösse dürfte dann ja ordentlich werden.


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

ja sowas hatte ich mal... eingelenker mit lager überm Tretlager... 
War sogar ein gleitlager überm Tretlager... 

das war mal ein Schaukelpferd..... macht seekrank bei treten.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> naja... is ja nur für nen 25er Wellendurchmesser... in meinen Träumen phantasiere ich schon von 40er mega-oversize Wellen



aber dir ist bewusst, dass mit steigendem Durchmesser auch die wirksame Hebellänge der Gleitlagerreibung zum Drehmomentzentrum zunimmt?

bei einem Reibkoeffizienten von 0,1-0,2 dreht sich dann dann halt langsam nix mehr, bei insg 10 eingesetzten Gleitlagern, Verzug, Druck durch Toleranzen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

Hmmm... das habe ich garnicht bedacht. Mein Gedanke war einerseits eine möglicht steife Welle zu verbauen und andererseits die Flächenpressung zu minimieren...

Bei Thema Flächenpressung... @Michael-IGUS:
Kannst Du uns sagen, in welchen Bereich der Flächenpressung ein besonders niedriger Reibungskoeffizient erreicht wird? Sind Reibwert und Flächenpressung recht unabhängig voneinander oder spielt soagr der Gleitpartner eine Rolle für den optimalen Bereich der Flächenpressung?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Michael-IGUS (13. Juni 2014)

Der Reibungskoeffizient nimmt bei steigender Belastung ab.
Die Werkstoffpaarung und die Oberflächengüte ist aber auch relevant. Ist die Oberfläche des Gegenlaufpartners zu rau, wirkt
das auf das System abrasiv. Ist die Oberfläche zu glatt, kommt es zwischen den Oberflächen zur Adhäsion. Sprich die beiden
sehr glatten Oberflächen kleben förmlich aneinander.
Was den Gegenlaufpartner angeht finden wir aber auf jeden Fall einen passenden Lagerwerkstoff, da wir hier Werkstoffe
passend zu vielen Wellenmaterialen entwickelt haben.

In Zahlen ausgedrückt sieht das am Beispiel vom Lagerwerkstoff iglidur® J dann so aus:
Reibungskoeffizient bei geringer Belastung (0,75 Mpa) ca. 0,18
bei hoher Belastung (2,5 Mpa) ca. 0,07

iglidur® J liefert z.B. die besten Werke (Verschleiß, Reibungskoeffizient, etc.) mit hartanodisierten Aluminium Wellen.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Juni 2014)

ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen, nehmt doch mal die rosarote brille ab.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht gegen die Gleitlager von Igus hetzen. sie sind eine tolle Sache, im jeweiligen Einsatzbereich, sofern die Nachteile zu verschmerzen sind, überwiegen die Vorteile(um mal aufzuzählen: geringes Gewicht, kein Einarbeiten des Lagerwerkstoffes auch unter Verschleiß, preisgünstig, spielfreiheit da leichte Presspassungen möglich, wenig Bauraum)

Aber wir reden hier von einem hoch belasteten, dreckigen und toleranzempfindlichen Einsatz, der nahezu keinerlei Reibung und noch weniger eine Differenz zwischen Haft und Gleitreibung erlaubt.

Vergleicht man eine Federgabel: die größte Schwachstelle bei den Gabeln sind nach wievor die Gleitlager buchsen. Hier hat man selbst mit Teflonbeschichtungen(reibwert 0,04(geschmiert) bis 0,1-wenn nicht geschmiert) oft starke Probleme unter hohen Belastungen, was die Gabel unsensibel macht.

Vergleicht man eine Lefty mit Wälzlagern sind die jetzigen Gabeln eigentlich technologische Steinzeit, und hier sprechen wir ja nicht von 0,1-0,2 Reibkoeffizient von Igus, sondern von 0,04-0,1 - und auch hier gibt es schon oft Probleme.

Und nun kommt die "Community" und will einfach mal von Hightech auf Steinzeit wechseln, und hat dabei auch noch das Gefühl, Pioneerarbeit zu leisten.

Es gibt doch schon dutzende Hersteller, die sich das mit dem geringen Schwenkwinkel vor 15 Jahren gedacht haben, und, ein paar Jahre später haben ALLE diese Hersteller Kugellager verbaut.
Das ist sicher nicht, weil alle zu blöd waren, eine gute Lagerkonstruktion zu machen.

Wenn Gleitlager funktionieren sollen, dann muss Igus herstellen:

Buchse mit hohem Emodul
Reibkoeffizient ~0,05
KEINERLEI slipstick effekt
Abgedichtet
Wellen inclusive
...

ich wiederhole mich gerade.

Es ist doch bei euch vielmehr der Gedanke "die anderen sind alle Blöd, aber ich bin schlauer wie die" und man ist froh, einen Punkt gefunden zu haben, wo man denkt, man kann den anderen Zeigen was für ein toller Ingenieur man ist.

Vielleicht, ja vielleicht irre ich mich! kann jedem passieren - aber 'vielleicht' auch nicht


----------



## Michael-IGUS (13. Juni 2014)

Gerade weil die Anwendung hochbelastet und dreckig ist, denke ich spricht einiges für die Verwendung von Gleitlagern.
Hohe Lasten im Schwenk mit viel Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit sind ja nicht wirklich Argumente für die Verwendung eines
Kugellagers.

Die Anwendung in der Federgabel passt aus meiner Sicht nicht als Referenz, da im Gegensatz zum Hinterbau (Schwenk) eine
lineare Bewegung vorliegt.

Von deiner Forderung sind wir ja gar nicht weit weg.

Buchse mit hohem Emodul -> Wir haben Werkstoffe im Programm mit einem E-Modul von 16.000 Mpa.
Reibkoeffizient ~0,05 -> iglidur® J hat einen Reibwert von ca. 0,06.
Abgedichtet -> An den Konzepten sind wir gerade dran.
Wellen inclusive -> Können wir liefern.
KEINERLEI slipstick Effekt -> Das geht nicht, aber wir können den Übergang von Haft- zu Gleitreibung
so klein wie möglich halten um ein gutes Ansprechverhalten zu realisieren.

Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber vielleicht auch nicht! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Gerade weil die Anwendung hochbelastet und dreckig ist, denke ich spricht einiges für die Verwendung von Gleitlagern.
> Hohe Lasten im Schwenk mit viel Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit sind ja nicht wirklich Argumente für die Verwendung eines
> Kugellagers.
> 
> ...



also bitte die Kritik nicht generell an eurem Produkt zu sehen, sondern in dem Einsatzgebiet. Finde eure Produkte auf jeden Fall sehr interessant, aber halt nicht für überall tauglich.

Die Federgabelanwendung ist auf jeden Fall als Referenz zu sehen. Es geht nämlich um die gleichen Anforderungen. Steifigkeit, niedrige Reibung, wenig Anfahrkraft. Gleiches was am Hinterbau benötigt wird.
Ob wir hier nun schwenken, oder linear bewegen, ist doch den Gleitpartnern unter gleichen Voraussetzung erstmal egal, es tritt Relativbewegung auf, in welcher Form, dürfte ja ziemlich egal sein.



Das Problem ist doch:

wenig Losbrechkraft braucht kleine Lager(geringer Hebel)
kleine Lager benötigt extrem hohen Emodul(da die Flächenpressung größer wird, und dann halt das Teil auch mehr nachgibt)
Das mit den Wellen ist gut!
kein Slipstick effekt - ein Wälzlager kann das eben (zumindest so, dass man es vernachlässigen kann)

Reibkoeffizient von 0,06 ist aber dann unter hoher Belastung, wie du auf der Vorseite bemerkt hast oder?
Leider bedingt halt das "Anfahren" des Lagers eine niedrige Last(die Last wird selten eine Sprungfunktion sein, sondern sich immer erst aufbauen), da ist der Reibkoeffizient dann ja nicht mehr bei 0,06, sondern bei 0,17, wenn das von der Vorseite auf den J-Werkstoff zutrifft.
Bei leichten Belastungen hat man also immer noch das Problem des hohen Reibkoeffizienten gepaart mir Slipstik Neigung. Im groben Geläuf sicher kein Problem, aber bei feinen leicht belasteten Fällen(flowige Wellen aufm Trail), sicher nicht ideal.


Andere Frage noch: @Michael-IGUS
Also jetzt nicht als Fangfrage, mich würds wirklich interessieren:
Soweit ich weiß, hat bisher nur Magura eure Gleitbuchsen aus dem Werkstoff J (der Gelbe) verbaut, die haben sich eine Form machen lassen mit den Nuten, dass das Öl besser rauf kann. Das gewicht ist natürlich super, man hat auch kein Einlaufen des lagerwerkstoffes in die Standrohre(Lagerwerkstoff auch bei verschleiß weicher als die Welle) usw...

aber wieso haben andere Hersteller wie Rock Shox und Fox etc noch nicht Lager von euch verbaut. Habt ihr schon Kontakt? Gibts hier Bestrebungen? Wenn ja, was sind die Gründe warum es bisher noch nicht verbaut wurde?


----------



## Dr_Stone (13. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> aber wieso haben andere Hersteller wie Rock Shox und Fox etc noch nicht Lager von euch verbaut. Habt ihr schon Kontakt? Gibts hier Bestrebungen?


Es gibt weitere Hersteller die diese Lager bereits im Testeinsatz haben. Mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit werden in den kommenden Jahren dann auch Produkte mit den Gleitlagern von Igus herauskommen. Bei einer Firma bin ich womöglich dafür verantwortlich gewesen.  Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ansonsten: Magura setzt nicht mehr auf Öl und die Nuten gibt es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Michael-IGUS (13. Juni 2014)

Jap, wie Doc Stone es bereits angedeutet hat, sind wir aktuell bei div. Firmen mit unseren Materialien im Test.
In der Vergangenheit ist es in der Anwendung Federgabel meist an genau dem angesprochenen Punkt - Loßbrechmoment - gescheitert.
Basierend darauf haben wir jedoch neue Materialien entwickelt und wie gesagt
derzeit in diversen Tests.
Einer der neuen Werkstoffe könnte auch fürs ICB super interessant sein, da der
Übergang von Haft- zu Gleitreibung nochmals deutlich reduziert wurde.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

Dazu fällt mir noch eine interessante Frage ein:

Da wir ja eine Schwenkbewegung haben: Tritt der Slipstick Effekt bei jeder Richtungsänderung ein, oder nur wenn das System vollständig zur Ruhe kommt?

Der Gedanke hinter der Frage:
In dem Moment, wo sich die Richtung ändert haben wir zwar v=0, aber die Beschleunigung a ist >0. Macht das etwas aus? Oder tritt der Klebeeffekt unter Umständen erst nach längerem Stillstand ein (mit "länger" meine ich hier Zeiten über 0,5sek)?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2014)

Upps, Edit sagt, zu lange mit schreiben gebraucht...

Hallo, einige Anmerkungen dazu:
1. Ich habe selbst Prüfstandsmessungen vorliegen, die bestätigen, dass der Reibkoeffizient von Kunststofflagern mit der Flächenpressung sinkt, allerdings nicht mit IGUS-Material und (daher?) auch nicht so stark. Meine Werte sind bei deutlich höheren Flächenlasten bis 50 MPa ermittelt (PEEK bzw. PAI -Kunststoffe): 0.12 -0.06 (also auch Faktor 2)
2. Allerdings sollte das nicht zwanghaft dazu führen, die Flächenpressung konstruktiv hoch zu treiben. Die mechanisch ertragbare Last des Lagerwerkstoffes darf nicht überschritten werden. Ebenfalls sollte die Verformung klein gehalten werden.
BEISPIEL:
Baue ich also schmale Lagerringe ein, habe ich bei gleicher Kraft (z.B. (Fahrer-+Radmasse)*Beschleunigung) eine höhere Pressung als bei breiten Lagerringen. Damit bekomme ich geringere Reibung. Allerdings überschreite ich irgendwann die ertragbare Last und der Werkstoff versagt (brechen oder "wegschmieren").
Bei der Auslegung sollte man sogar gehörig von dieser Grenze wegbleiben, weil vorher schon das Lager verformt wird und sich eine "Delle" unter Last eindrückt und sich die Bauteile nicht zulässig relativ zueinander verschieben (beim Rad "weich" unter Querlast).
Also es gilt, da einen guten Kompromiss zu finden. Dieser liegt meiner Meinung nach eher bei kleinen Pressungen.
@Michael-IGUS: Neben der Härte der anodisierten Welle spielt die Rauheit wie von Dir beschrieben ja auch eine Rolle. Vielleicht sollte IGUS das genauer spezifizieren, es kommt doch eher auf die "Art" der Rauheit an (Stichwort für Pro's: Traganteil), also eher wie ein Plateau mit kleinen Einkerbungen (gut) oder eher wie ein Nagelbrett eines Fakirs (schlecht). Ich bin sicher, ihr habt da was.
p.s.
gerade das Thema Adhäsion ("Angkleben", "Festgehen",..) lässt sich durch Zugabe eines Schmierstoffes, der sich in die Rauheiten setzt, hervorragend vermeiden. Ich weiß, IGUS propagiert Trockengleitlager, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr zumindes für die Freaks wie mich, die ihre Lager ZUSÄTZLICH schmieren wollen, den passenden Schmierstoff (Fett o. Trockenschmierstoff) spezifizieren, der sich mit den im Lagerwerkstoffen enthaltenen Festschmierstoffen hervorragend verträgt (oder ideal aus den gleichen Bestandteilen besteht).


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir noch eine interessante Frage ein:
> 
> Da wir ja eine Schwenkbewegung haben: Tritt der Slipstick Effekt bei jeder Richtungsänderung ein, oder nur wenn das System vollständig zur Ruhe kommt?
> 
> ...


Mit Schmiermittel dauert das Minutenlang (Schmierstoff muss verdrängt werden), ohne geht das sehr schnell. Das ist nun mal der riesige Nachteil von Gleitlagern: sie sollten nicht zu lange still stehen.
Noch schlimmer sind übrigens Kleinstbewegungen = "Fretting" -> "knarzen" (Kleine Hin- und Herbewegungen - jeder trennende Film (auch Luftfeuchte gilt!) wird herausbefördert)


----------



## Michael-IGUS (13. Juni 2014)

Genau zu dem Thema haben wir hier mal einen kleinen Versuch durchgeführt.
Die Haftreibung und damit auch das Loßbrechmoment wird größer, je länger das System statisch ist.
Bei schnellem Schwenk, also wenn z.B. über ruppiges Gelände in schneller Folge ein- und ausgefedert wird,
sinkt das Loßbrechmoment auf ein Minimum.

Wenn ich das Rad also eine Woche in der Garage stehen hab, sollte es beim ersten Einfedern erstmal ein größeres
Loßbrechmoment erfordern. Im Downhill wenn das System dynamisch aktiv ist sinkt dann das Moment erheblich.

Hintergrund ist der, dass bei längerem Still stand, sich die Oberflächen "verzahnen" und ggf. unter Temperatureinfluss
geringfügig ineinander diffundieren.


----------



## Dr_Stone (13. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Die Haftreibung und damit auch das Loßbrechmoment wird größer, je länger das System statisch ist.





Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Rad also eine Woche in der Garage stehen hab, sollte es beim ersten Einfedern erstmal ein größeres Loßbrechmoment erfordern.





Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> *Hintergrund ist der,* dass bei längerem Still stand, sich die Oberflächen "verzahnen" und ggf. unter Temperatureinfluss
> geringfügig ineinander diffundieren.



Wie bei einem Elastomer … kennt man auch von Federgabeln, hydraulischen Bremsen und so weiter.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

Das ist mal eine spannende Information! Ich war nämlich schon länger der Meinung, dass sich das Losbrechmoment (diesmal ist es tatsächlich ein MOMENT ) vor allem beim "Parkplatztest" bemerkbar macht. Als ich zu Votec gekommen bin gab es noch das alte V.FR (mit dem externen Ausgleichsbehälter). Bei diesem Rahmen kamen an jeder Stelle Gleitlager zum Einsatz (Horst-Link und Sitzstrebe/Wippe Nadellager mit IGUS Anlaufscheiben, ansonsten die bekannten Lager mit Bund), dadurch hat sich das Bike tatsächlich etwas bockig beim Parkplatztest verhalten. Auf dem Trail habe ich davon aber nicht viel gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-IGUS (13. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> lässt sich durch Zugabe eines Schmierstoffes, der sich in die Rauheiten setzt, hervorragend vermeiden. Ich weiß, IGUS propagiert Trockengleitlager...



Ein ganz ähnlicher Effekt stellt sich auch im Trockenlauf bei einem Gleitlager ein.
Dabei ist es an der Stelle egal, ob es eine metallische DU Buchse mit PTFE Schicht, oder ein Polymere Gleitlager ist.
Wenn Welle und Gleitlager zu Beginn einlaufen, setzt sich der Festschmierstoff des Gleitlagers in die Zwischenräume
der "rauen" Oberfläche der Welle.

Das hat positive Auswirkungen auf den Verschleiß, der nach dem Einlaufen rapide abnimmt, aber auch auf das Loßbrechmoment.


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2014)

Hm, das "Verzahnungsmodell" ist bei Adhäsion=Kleben nicht ganz valide, finde ich. Vielleicht meinen wir aber das Gleiche, Verzahnen hört sich nach "Angelhäkchen" an, die ineinander greifen. Es sind aber vielmehr die Moleküle, die Bindungen aufbauen.
Sorry an alle für Abdriften in "Expertendiskussionssprech", man kann auch nicht immer aus seiner Haut.
@BommelMaster: Die inhaltliche (nur die) Kritik halte ich für berechtigt. Für das Hauptgelenk bei einem Eingelenker bin ich ebenfalls eher auf der Schrägkugellager-Seite... Beim Horst-Link oder am Dämpfer sehe ich das anders (andere Pressungen, Bewegungen usw.)


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Ein ganz ähnlicher Effekt stellt sich auch im Trockenlauf bei einem Gleitlager ein.
> Dabei ist es an der Stelle egal, ob es eine metallische DU Buchse mit PTFE Schicht, oder ein Polymere Gleitlager ist.
> Wenn Welle und Gleitlager zu Beginn einlaufen, setzt sich der Festschmierstoff des Gleitlagers in die Zwischenräume
> der "rauen" Oberfläche der Welle.
> ...



Schon. Allerdings fülle ich über einen Schmierstoff die trennenden Mittel nach. Bei Schmierstoff aus dem Lagerwerkstoff gilt: Nachschmieren=Verschleiß.
Aber klar, wenn klein genug, dann in Ordnung. Meine Gleitfüße an der Computermaus halten auch ein Mausleben lang...


----------



## Michael-IGUS (13. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Hm, das "Verzahnungsmodell" ist bei Adhäsion=Kleben nicht ganz valide, finde ich. Vielleicht meinen wir aber das Gleiche



Ja, das meinen wir, aber ich wollte jetzt hier nicht zu sehr ins Detail und fach-chinesisch abdriften.
Daher der Ausdruck "verzahnen" und keine Angelhaken.


----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2014)

Wichtig ist, das wir konstruktiv Meinungen (schlecht) oder Wissen (gut) austauschen. Ist in so einem Forum manchmal schwierig. 
Außerdem sollten wir die Aufgabe nicht aus dem Auge verlieren (Lagerstelle) und uns nicht beweisen, wie ach so tolle Ingenieure wir sind.
Auch das ist manchmal schwierig (z.B. für mich).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2014)

Im Grunde besteht dann das Stickslip-"Problem" aber nur beim losfahren bzw. Beim Parkplatztest, oder? Denn sobald ich mich mit dem Rad in Bewegung gesetzt habe ist doch im Grunde immer ein wenig Bewegung im Hinterbau, solange ich keinen komplett sperrbaren Dämpfer habe. Da sollten dann die Lager ja doch nahe dem Optimum arbeiten. Nur wonach legt man am Bike, die Flächenpressung aus wenn man keine validen Daten zu den Lastkollektiven hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

Da hast Du recht Doc... fällt mir auch immer schwer 

Falls es wirklich ein Eingelenker werden sollte, dann würde ich die Funktionsmusster auch gerne so auslegen, dass wir mit einem Adapter verschiedene Lagerlösungen testen können... da kommt es eh noch nicht aufs letzte Gramm an und ein direkter Vergleich wäre seeehr spannend!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Im Grunde besteht dann das Stickslip-"Problem" aber nur beim losfahren bzw. Beim Parkplatztest, oder? Denn sobald ich mich mit dem Rad in Bewegung gesetzt habe ist doch im Grunde immer ein wenig Bewegung im Hinterbau, solange ich keinen komplett sperrbaren Dämpfer habe. Da sollten dann die Lager ja doch nahe dem Optimum arbeiten. Nur wonach legt man am Bike, die Flächenpressung aus wenn man keine validen Daten zu den Lastkollektiven hat?



Hier würde ich die Linkage-Daten heran ziehen (die Professional-Version zeigt die Kräfte an den Lagerstellen an) und mit einer sehr großen Sicherheit beaufschlagen, um die Stöße und Querbelastungen in irgendeiner Form zu berücksichtigen.
Ist nicht schön, aber immer noch das beste was wir haben...

Greez,
Stefab


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2014)

Kurz OT:
seid ihr eigentlich morgen und übermorgen in Willingen? Überlege noch ob ich runter fahre oder nicht.


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

ich kenn das Phänomen der Oberfläche von Versuchen mit Hyraulischen schiebern.

hatten da aufm Prüfstand mal eine breite Auswahl an Oberflächen getestet. 
Ergebnis war das gleiche das Michael beschreibt.

zu rauh: viel Reibung und Abrieb (statisch und Dynamisch)
zu glatt: Es bilden sich Kontaktpunkte und das Öl haftet nicht am Schieber. -> im Ergebnis sehr viel Reibung

bei sehr glatten Oberflächen konnte man das ganze etwas verbessern wenn man zähes Öl und hohe Geschwindigkeiten hat. 

Fazit: wenn ich das auf Gleitlager übertrage, denke ich auch das ein Schmiermittel und eine gewisse Oberflächen rauhigkeit gut sind. Die Rauhigkeit hält das Schmiermittel auf der Welle.
bei einer sehr glatten Welle wird man im Stillstand eine Verdrängung haben und ein direktes aufliegen.
*
-> nicht zu glatt bauen und schnell und wild fahren !*


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

@Lt.:
Fahre heute Abend hin... werde die meiste Zeit am Fusion Stand zu finden sein... gegen Abend dann eher im Brauhaus  und morgens evtl. im Lift


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich kenn das Phänomen der Oberfläche von Versuchen mit Hyraulischen schiebern.
> 
> hatten da aufm Prüfstand mal eine breite Auswahl an Oberflächen getestet.
> Ergebnis war das gleiche das Michael beschreibt.
> ...



Wenn man jetzt eine Golfballartige Fläche mit tendenziell höherem Traganteil (nicht zu viele "Löcher") auf die Welle oder das Lager aufbringen würde... das müsste doch interessant sein? Ich denke da an ein Schmierstofflager und reduzierte Reibung. Der Golfball fliegt ja auch nur wegen der Oberfläche so gut... und Fett ist nicht sooo viel anders als Luft. Klar unterscheidet sich die Viskosität, aber Fluide sind beide trotzdem.

P.S.: Ich glaube nicht, dass das realistisch umsetzbar ist (zumindest nicht bei der Welle, schon eher beim Spritzgussteil), aber der Gedanke ist spannend.


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> und Fett ist nicht sooo viel anders als Luft. .


stell dich mal vor einen Ventilator und dann lass dir ein stück butter ins gesicht werfen....

bei dem was ich am Prüfstand gelernt hab ging es halt um Öl. da sind die Oberflächen wohl nicht vergleichbar.
noch dazu bei ordentlichen drücken.

Problem war das sich bei axialer bewegung der Schmierfilm abgezogen hat. bei rauheren Teilen nicht.
auch die Zeit bis sich ein kontakt durch absetzten eingestellt hat war viel viel länger.

Der unterschied ist halt das die Teile sich bei bewegung gar nicht berühren sollten.also komplette Lagerung in fluid.
beim gleitlager im bike ist das schon nochmal anders.

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke würde ich keine trockenlager nehmen sondern Fett rein machen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (13. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist halt das die Teile sich bei bewegung gar nicht berühren sollten. also komplette Lagerung in fluid. beim gleitlager im bike ist das schon nochmal anders.


Bei der Geschwindigkeit wird es wohl unmöglich. Wahrscheinlicher ist eine Mischreibung.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Jap, wie Doc Stone es bereits angedeutet hat, sind wir aktuell bei div. Firmen mit unseren Materialien im Test.
> In der Vergangenheit ist es in der Anwendung Federgabel meist an genau dem angesprochenen Punkt - Loßbrechmoment - gescheitert.
> Basierend darauf haben wir jedoch neue Materialien entwickelt und wie gesagt
> derzeit in diversen Tests.
> ...



interessant, bin ich gespannt! ( sprechen wir hier von German:A, Brunn und konsorten, oder RS, Fox und konsorten?)
Welcher Werkstoff ist das, wenn ich fragen darf?

kurz nochmal zu Reibkoeffizienten zwischen niedrig belastet (0,18) und hoch belastet (0,06):

ich nehme mal stark an, dass der Reibkoeffizient unterproportional zur steigenden Belastung sinkt.
Heißt im Klartext,  Die Resultierende aus Normalkraft und Reibkraft wird bei steigender Belastung immer größer sein als die Resultierende bei bei geringerer Belastung.
Die Reibkraft nimmt also logischerweise auch bei sinkendem Reibkoeffizienten zu - oder?

Heißt auch: Hoch belastet, Dämpfer voll komprimiert, hab ich höhere Reibkräfte als unter geringer Belastung( auch wenn der Reibkoeffizient sinkt).

Dann wird das Heck halt unter Last leider unsensibler, als mit weniger last.

Aber egal...


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2014)

denk ich auch. zumindest mit vertretbaren Aufwand und wenn man versucht das ganze leicht zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (13. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich nehme mal stark an, dass der Reibkoeffizient unterproportional zur steigenden Belastung sinkt.
> Heißt im Klartext,  Die Resultierende aus Normalkraft und Reibkraft wird bei steigender Belastung immer größer sein als die Resultierende bei bei geringerer Belastung.
> Die Reibkraft nimmt also logischerweise auch bei sinkendem Reibkoeffizienten zu - oder?


 Ja! Hervorragend geschlussfolgert!
Daher macht es keinen Sinn, "künstlich" durch kleine Flächen auf hohe Pressungen zu gehen.
Einen Aspekt habe ich eben noch argumentativ geschlabbert: Wenn man die Pressung ordentlich senkt, kann man auf "empfindliches" Material mit aber niedrigem Reibkoeffizient gehen. Gemeint ist Material mit viel PTFE (Teflon) drin, dass den niedrigst bekannten Reibkoeffizient gegen sich selbst oder z.B. Stahl aller Festkörper hat (Wenn wir mal Graphen oder anderes Zeug aus dem CERN weglassen).
Leider ist Teflon halt pressungsempfindlich, muss also "geschont" werden, damit es sich nicht rausdrückt. Das "Verpacken" von PTFE ist das Knoffhoff der Gleitlagerhersteller.
Problematisch für den Konstrukteur ist es, die max. zulässige Pressung an keiner Stelle des Gleitlagers zu überschreiten, also die Konstruktion auf die Pessungsverteilung abzustimmen.
... Dazu sollte man die äußeren Lasten kennen.... 
Andere Herangehensweise ist, ein "Educated Guess" zu machen und nach einem representativen Test anhand des Verschleißes rückwärts auf die zugrundeliegende Belastung zu schließen. Dann Konstruktion verbessern, wieder testen, verbessern, testen,... Nach 3 Runden hat man es hoffentlich. Schwierigkeit dabei ist es, nicht zu hart zu testen (aus einem Klumpen Plastik lernt man nur wenig), aber auch keinen Schlafwagenbetrieb zu installieren, dann dauern die Iterationsschleifen zu lange.
Bei der "qualifizierten Schätzung" kann ja die Crowd hier helfen, aber natürlich ist IGUS näher dran (und hat bestimmt mehr konkrete Erfahrung in dieser Anwendung)


----------



## Dr_Stone (14. Juni 2014)

Ein Konzept von sehr vielen.


----------



## Hoeze (14. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß, dass wird zwar den ganzen Konstrukteuren nicht gefallen aber ich werfe mal Festkörperlager in den Ring. Wo nichts gleitet kann nichts reiben  .
http://www.monolitix.com/42-0-Festkoerpergelenke.html

Ich habe zwar auch noch keine Erfahrung mit dem System aber man kann die Jungs ja mal fragen was das so möglich ist.


----------



## grungebass (14. Juni 2014)

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal ganz naiv:

Warum hat das noch keiner gemacht?

Könnt ich mir (genügend Stabilität vorausgesetzt) an hauptlager und (eventuellem) horst-link direkt gut vorstellen...


----------



## Dr_Stone (14. Juni 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass wird zwar den ganzen Konstrukteuren nicht gefallen aber ich werfe mal Festkörperlager in den Ring.
> *Wo nichts gleitet kann nichts reiben.*


Nicht ganz. 



grungebass schrieb:


> Warum hat das noch keiner gemacht?


Doch schon. Aber nur im dezenten Stil: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/lux-cf-29.html


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2014)

@Dr_Stone 
irgendwie verstehe ich die Funktion des Elastomers nicht ganz. Nimmt das nicht die gewünschte Steifigkeit aus dem Hinterbau? Weil NVH-Probleme dürften wir eher keine haben


----------



## Hoeze (14. Juni 2014)

Ja ok im Material entsteht Wärme, sprich es wird Energie dissipiert. 
Mich würde halt eher interessieren wie groß das Lager bei einem MTB sein müsste und wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit ist. 
Schwenkwinkel müsste ja reichen. Losbrechmoment dürfte es auch keines geben.


----------



## Dr_Stone (14. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich die Funktion des Elastomers nicht ganz. Nimmt das nicht die gewünschte Steifigkeit aus dem Hinterbau? Weil NVH-Probleme dürften wir eher keine haben


Das Elastomer ist recht hart und verformt sich nur geringfügig.
Es dient dafür um Toleranzen und den Verschleiß auszugleichen.
Ein guter Konstrukteur hätte das eigentlich schon an der Zeichnung erkannt. 



Hoeze schrieb:


> Mich würde halt eher interessieren wie groß das Lager bei einem MTB sein müsste und wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit ist.


Die wahren Probleme sind lediglich die Kosten und die Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## Hoeze (15. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, man müsste den Hersteller, denn ich verlinkt habe evtl mal fragen. Vielleicht gibt es ja was passendes. Und so ein Gelenk am Rahmen zu befestigen dürfte jetzt auch nicht ein unlösbares Problem darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn das Material sich nicht lateral verformt, sollte die Steifigkeit ja kein Thema sein.
Stellt euch doch mal den Eingelenker (Variante 3) mit einem solchen Hauptlager (bzw. links und rechts eins) und entsprechenden Dämpferlagern vor (die hintere Dämpferlagerung muss ja eh sowas ähnliches werden).
Der Hinterbau hätte durch die Materialeigenschaften dieser Gelenke eine natürliche "Progression", der Dämpfer wird dadurch bei starken Einschlägen entlastet. 
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die Inkarnation eines wartungsarmen, schnellen und leichten Trailbikes und die Hinterbaupflege entfällt vollkommen!

@Dr.Stone: nunja, Canyon hat in Nerve und Lux CF diese flexenden Carbon-Sitzstreben. Vom Prinzip her etwa das gleiche, OK


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Das Elastomer ist recht hart und verformt sich nur geringfügig.
> Es dient dafür um Toleranzen und den Verschleiß auszugleichen.
> Ein guter Konstrukteur hätte das eigentlich schon an der Zeichnung erkannt.


Bin Mechatroniker und hab seit dem Studium nix mehr konstruiert  Und aus der Zeichnung geht nicht hervor welche Härte das Elastomer haben soll. Ich erkenne in der Zeichnung zumindest kein Bauteil das eine Radiale Bewegung bei Verformung des Elastomers unterbindet


----------



## DocB (15. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> .
> Ein guter Konstrukteur hätte das eigentlich schon an der Zeichnung erkannt.


Muss das sein?


----------



## DocB (15. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Ein Konzept von sehr vielen.


Konzept gefällt!
Hinweis: Es konkurrieren die seitlichen Anlaufscheiben und die (elastischen) Radiallager um die Biegung der Lagerwelle. Das hat aber das Kegelkonzept auch als Nachteil.
Grundsätzlich ist es allerdings eine gute Idee, das Lager elastisch aufzuhängen. Und die Schmutzrillen mal richtig interessant


----------



## DHK (15. Juni 2014)

Bzgl. den Festkörpergelenken. Da gab es doch auch mal ein Bike bei welchem die Kettenstreben flexibel ausgelegt wurden um die Bewegung des Hinterbaus zu realisieren. (Ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr wie das gute Stück hieß)

Edit: das Connondale Scalp z.B. http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb6173182/p4pb6173182.jpg

Edit 2: Hier gibts auch noch sowas http://www.castellanodesigns.com/fango.html
Wobei die zu erreichenden Federwege bisher immer sehr gering waren, da müsste man sich noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juni 2014)

Fällt euch das nicht auf, was hier gerade passiert?

Vergleicht doch mal das Gleitlagerkonpzept von DrStone mit dem Querschnitt einer Kugel"lagerung".

Ich mein man kann sachen auch verschlimmbesserern.
Das Konzept wirkt etwas wie ein moderner Schuh, mit Luftposter, Zehenentlüfter, Fersenstrecker usw. Für jedes Problemchen eine Lösung. Und überholt wird man dann doch vom Adidas Superstar II.

- Taschen für Dreck: 1. du hast damit eine Kerbe auf der Welle! - ok - kann man mit entsprechernder dimensionierung trotzdem haltbar machen ( würde ein guter konstrukteur von vornherein nicht machen). 2. kannst du damit ja nicht garantieren, dass kein Dreck an die Laufflächen kommt. was soll das dann? Und Wenn der Dreck mal dort ist, ist es auch zu spät, weil dann die (laut zeichnung vorgespannten) axialscheiben voller Dreck sind. übrigens: mit der geschlitzten Buchse(laut zeichnung) kommt der dreck dann auch schön von den "Depots" auf die Welle, und kann sich bei rotation schöööön zwischen WElle und Lager ziehen.

- Elastomer zum Toleranzausgleich: auf einer Lagerung wirken sehr sehr hohe Kräfte. Vorallem wenn sie seitlich ausgelenkt werden, hart gefahrene Kurven, etc etc. Es ist die Aufgabe jeder Lagerung am Fahrradhinterbau, seitlich steif zu sein. Jetzt baust du genau hier ein verformbares Material ein. DAs müsste SEEEEEEHR steif sein, um unter biegung nicht signifikant nachzugeben, dann ist es aber mit dem Toleranzausgleich dahin. Ein "guter" Konstrukteur baut keine elastischen Elemente dahin, wo keine Elastizizät sein soll.

- Eine wirkliche Abdichtung ist immer noch nicht drin. Eine Fettfüllung ist vllt Zeitweise gut, um Dreck abzuhalten, aber... murphys law!(einem "guten" konstrukteur sagt das was, also dir auch!)

schau dir mal das hier an: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und vergleich das mit dem Aufbau von dir hinsichtlich Konstruktionsaufwand/Kosten/Montageaufwand - UUND - hinsichtlich Reibungsfreiheit/Defektanfälligkeit/Aufwand im Schadensfall/Steifigkeit und und und . Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (15. Juni 2014)

Bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer, aber warum nicht auf eine bewährte Dichtung für rotieren Achsen zurückgreifen --> RWDR mit Abstreifer
Was das Gabelinnere sauber hält sollte auch hier passen. Reibung und Austaschbarkeit sind dann kein Thema mehr, dauerhafte Schmierung auch kein Problem.
Somit liese sich ohne komplizierte Konstruktion eine Hochlachse mit großen Gleitlager realisieren welche lange funktioniert.


----------



## Hoeze (15. Juni 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Bzgl. den Festkörpergelenken. Da gab es doch auch mal ein Bike bei welchem die Kettenstreben flexibel ausgelegt wurden um die Bewegung des Hinterbaus zu realisieren. (Ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr wie das gute Stück hieß)
> 
> Edit: das Connondale Scalp z.B. http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb6173182/p4pb6173182.jpg
> 
> ...



Deshalb ja auch so ein kurzes Gelenk mit "definiertem" Drehpunkt. 

Das Scalpel kenn ich auch. Und dazu muss ich sagen, wenn man CFK zur Federung hernimmt und nicht GFK, dann wohl nur weil es sich besser verkaufen lässt und nicht weil es sinn macht.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juni 2014)

warum nicht gleich Keramik wellendichtring und überdruckpumpe in hohlwelle und....

mal im Ernst... Entweder man findet eine simple Konstruktion mit wenig Teilen oder nimmt gleich Wälzlager.

sowas in klein sollte doch vollkommen reichen 





http://www.ludwigmeister.de/produkte/dichtungstechnik/rotation/wellendichtring


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich Keramik wellendichtring und überdruckpumpe in hohlwelle und....
> 
> mal im Ernst... Entweder man findet eine simple Konstruktion mit wenig Teilen oder nimmt gleich Wälzlager.



Genau so isses 

Wenn ich alleine an die haarstreubenden Kommentare, bzw. Fragen hier im Forum denke wenn es nur um die Dämpferlagerung geht. Dann halte ich so eine Lagerung, was Einstellung und Wartung angeht, für zu kompliziert was die Masse der heutigen Benutzer angeht.

G.


----------



## Symion (15. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich Keramik wellendichtring und überdruckpumpe in hohlwelle und....
> 
> mal im Ernst... Entweder man findet eine simple Konstruktion mit wenig Teilen oder nimmt gleich Wälzlager.
> 
> ...




Sag ich doch, RadialWellenDichtRing mit Abstreifer.


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Muss das sein?


Als Spaß - immer.


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. Juni 2014)

@BommelMaster: Man merkt, dass du nicht die selben Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Besonders wenn es um die Abdichtung geht. Und man merkt, dass das System nicht bis ins letzte Detail betrachtet wurde.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juni 2014)

"Und man merkt, dass das System nicht bis ins letzte Detail betrachtet wurde."

ja, so sehe ich das auch, da hast du wirklich nicht bis ins letzte Detail betrachtet! Schön dass du das das einsiehst!


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Es konkurrieren die seitlichen Anlaufscheiben und die (elastischen) Radiallager um die Biegung der Lagerwelle. Das hat aber das Kegelkonzept auch als Nachteil.


Gegebenenfalls ist die Dicke des Elastomers etwas zu viel. Es muss lediglich 1/10 Millimeter (+/-) im Durchmesser ausgleichen.



DocB schrieb:


> Und die Schmutzrillen mal richtig interessant.


Es hat sich über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Monaten (insgesamt 5 Jahren) immer wieder gezeigt, dass eine Abdichtung mit Fett das eindringen von Schmutz in Richtung der hochbelasteten Gleitflächen vollständig verhindert. Die Lager hatten hierbei einen direkten (!) starken Schmutzbefall (feiner Sand, Schlamm, …) vom hinteren Laufrad ausgehend. Die Rille soll die Schutzfunktion nun nochmals verbessern. Soweit sie als Fett-Depot dienen sollte, wird zusätzlich und ständig Öl abgegeben, was die Reibung über einen längeren Zeitraum vermindert, und somit auch den Verschleiß.


PS: Für eine reine Schmutzrille wäre diese zu groß.

Die freien Kammern unter den axialen Gleitlagern kann man zusätzlich als Fett-Depot nutzten (somit entfällt auch die Kerbe in der Welle). Dies schmiert dann auch die hochbelasteten Gleitlager über einen längeren Zeitraum. Wenn man möchte kann man es auch als weitere Schmutzbarriere ansehen.




Bezüglich des erwähnten Montageaufwands: Der ist sehr niedrig und sehr einfach.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juni 2014)

@Dr_Stone

ich komme jetzt gerade nicht umhin, die Konstruktion zu zerlegen. Ich möchte dir zugute halten, dass einige von mir aufgeführten Kritikpunkte alle konstruktiv irgendwie lösbar sind. Dennoch, und da ist deine Art dran schuld, führe ich das jetzt alles auf, weil du dich über andere stellst, und sie als "schlechte" konstrukteure hinstellst, und somit selber von dir behauptest, ein guter zu sein.

ich weiß jetzt auch natürlich nicht, welche praktischen Erfahrungen du mit der von dir konstruierten Lösung hast, du meintest ja gerade, dass du mehrjährige Erfahrung mit der Umsetzung von Gleitlagerungen hast. Gut, wenn du sagst das funktioniert alles so wie du es konstruiert hast, und kannst es mit praktischen Beweisen untermauern, will ich nichts gesagt haben.

Sollte es aber nicht so sein, und es würde sich herausstellen, dass zumindest einer meiner angeführten Kritikpunkte richtig ist, find ichs lächerlich, dass du dich als "guter" Ingenieur hinstellst.

grad angehängt die von dir unter Copyright gestellte Konstruktion.

Zusätzlich zu den auf der Vorseite aufgeührten Punkte:

Punkt 1:
Der Elastomereinsatz ist axial nicht fixiert
Punkt 2:
die innere Igus buchse ist axial nicht fixiert

Da eine möglichst reibungsreduzierte Gleitlagerung ohne radiale Pressung auskommen muss, um sensibel zu funktionieren, heißt das auch, dass die innere Buchse(da sie auch geschlitzt ist), sehr locker einzuführen sein muss, um in kombination mit der später eingeführten Welle das geforderte leichte Untermaß zu haben, um durch das Elastomer einen Toleranzausgleich zu schaffen. Das Bedeutet wiederum, dass man beim Einsetzen der Welle/Achse zwangsweise die innere geschlitzt Buchse ein stück verschieben wird, da nicht immer 100% sichergestellt werden kann, dass die Buchse innen nach Montage richtig sitzt.

Gleiches gilt für den Elastomer an sich unter Belastung. Dieser kann sich leicht axial verschieben, auch wenn er eingepresst ist. im schlimmsten Fall, wenn die inneren buchsen und der Elastomer sich entgegengesetzt verschieben, wars das mit der Lagerung.

Punkt 3: die axialscheiben sind bei dir ja laut Skizze vorgespannt. Das wäre auch notwendig um eine Dichtwirkung zu erzeugen. Was ist hier mit den axialen Toleranzen (immerhin immer noch schwieriger einzuhalten als die radialen Toleranzen) ?
Wenn wir hier dann also eine pressung haben, heißt das, wir haben wieder mehr Reibung als notwendig, was nicht gewünscht ist

ich kann mir gern noch bissl was einfallen lassen...
Ich möchte nochmal erwähnen dass mir bewusst ist, dass alle angeführten Punkte sicher irgendwie lösbar sind, aber so wie in der Skizze dargestellt, sind sie zweifelsfrei vorhanden. Wer anderen vorwirft, kein guter Konstrukteur zu sein, sollte sich mal selber an die Nase fassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (15. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin Mechatroniker und hab seit dem Studium nix mehr konstruiert


Dann können wir endlich die Revolution einleiten: Mit Hilfe von einem 480V-Akku und Elektromagneten könnte man ein schwebendes und somit reibungsloses Lager konstruieren. Zusätzlich kann man für den Fall einer Überlastung noch Gleitlager mit einplanen.  


*@BommelMaster: *Herrje, es ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung. Und könnte auf einem Schlag fast alle deiner Argumente, widerlegen.* Abgesehen davon, interpretierst du viel falsches in die Konstruktion und meiner Person, anstatt mal zu fragen.*

*Haben wohl einige Recht: „Internet Bash Community“, anstatt „zusammen“ an einer Sache zu arbeiten.*
Neue Sachen oder Ansätze werden einfach zerschmettert.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @Dr_Stone Wer anderen vorwirft, kein guter Konstrukteur zu sein, sollte sich mal selber an die Nase fassen!



bei mir ist der schon lange auf der ignor liste.... nicht erst wegen dem Thema hier.
Wenn zeug auf pro7 gallileo niveau kommt und man naturgesetzte in Frage gestellt werden... dann hilft auch 100 Jahre erfahrung in x hightech Unternehmen nix


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Dann können wir endlich die Revolution einleiten: Mit Hilfe von einem 480V-Akku und Elektromagneten könnte man ein schwebendes und somit reibungsloses Lager konstruieren. Zusätzlich kann man für den Fall einer Überlastung noch Gleitlager mit einplanen.
> 
> 
> *@BommelMaster: *Herrje, es ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung. Und ich könnte auf einem Schlag fast alle deiner Argumente, widerlegen.* Abgesehen davon interpretierst du viel falsches in die Konstruktion und meiner Person anstatt mal zu fragen.*
> ...




wie oft änderst du deinen Post jetzt noch? soll ich in einer stunde nochmal schauen, dass das endgültige Resultat dann hier steht?

Schau, lieber DrStone. Wie ich geschrieben habe, lässt sich sicher ein großteil(aber nicht alles, wie du selbst schreibst) meiner Kritikpunkte konstruktiv lösen. Aber, es ist halt schon hart, dass einer, der vorgibt, alles zu wissen, alles zu können, unendliche kreativität vorgibt, andere blöd anmacht, wenn sie irgendeinen punkt der konstruktion nicht auf anhieb so verstehen, wie du es gedacht hast, und dann selber aber eine absolut unzureichende mangelhafte konstruktion als die superlösung präsentiert - dann find ich das komisch.

du kannst ja gerne, wenn du "zusammen" arbeitest, die konstruktion so anpassen, dass alle meine kritikpunkte vom tisch sind, dann hat der commuity gedanke doch voll gewirkt.
alternativ kannst du aber auch ein kugellager einbauen!


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. Juni 2014)

Es war ein Scherz verdammt noch mal! Und wegen einem einzige Satz kennt man mich?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch für diese Fähigkeit.

Jemand mit Anstand hätte dies jedenfalls nicht nötig gehabt und die Sache (beziehungsweise das Missverständnis) eher geklärt anstatt auszuteilen und jemanden in einem viel größeren Maß anzugreifen.


Wieso ich oft editiere? Schreibschwäche.
Schön zu wissen, dass dies ein Problem für manche ist - Dinge zu korrigieren, damit die Sachlage richtig verstanden wird oder der Satz einfach nur korrekt geschrieben ist.



Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn es wieder um das Thema „ICB 2.0 - Hausbesuch bei Gleitlager-Spezialist igus“ ginge. Besonders wegen denen, die sich für die Firmen, Gleitlager und deren Einsatzmöglichkeiten interessieren.

*Wer sich für die Einsatzmöglichkeiten interessiert: http://www.igus.de/wpck/4817/econovate_iglidur*
Die Lager der Firma werden unter anderem in Rennwagen von Universitäten eingesetzt und in schweren Geräten der Landwirtschaft und in Baumaschinen. Aber auch in einigen mechanischen Produkten aus der Fahrrad-Branche. Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind aber noch um einiges vielseitiger. Datenblätter findet man auch zu den jeweiligen Produkten.

Ich bin jedenfalls raus.
Einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## DocB (15. Juni 2014)

Och, schade, jetzt hatte ich die Hoffnung, das ausnahmsweise dieses Thema mal nicht eskaliert und wir hier vielleicht über Diskussion zum Ziel finden... Ich bin schwer enttäuscht.
@nuts ,@Stefan.Stark: Anscheinend ist ist der Ansatz, hier im Netz was zu entwickeln, dank der mangelnden Diskussionskultur zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal. Dafür möchte ich keine Zeit opfern.
p.s. Das ist keine Solidaritätserklärung mit irgendwem.


----------



## veraono (15. Juni 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Herrje, es ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung. Und könnte auf einem Schlag fast alle deiner Argumente, widerlegen.* Abgesehen davon, interpretierst du viel falsches in die Konstruktion und meiner Person, anstatt mal zu fragen.
> Haben wohl einige Recht: „Internet Bash Community“, anstatt „zusammen“ an einer Sache zu arbeiten.*
> Neue Sachen oder Ansätze werden einfach zerschmettert.


Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort, aber statt es in kurzen Worten zu tun, oder wenigstens zu ignorieren kündigst du deinen Abschied an und verlierst nebenbei noch ein paar herablassende Worte über die Community, letztlich aufgrund missverstandener Ironie und eines hartnäckigen Skeptikers der sicher nicht den passenden Unterton hat? Damit bist du in meinen Augen keinen Deut reifer als er.
Schade wenn das Projekt durch so Kinderfasching leidet, esst mal ein Snickers.

Edit: Zitierfunktion überfordert mich.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Juni 2014)

entschuldigt meinen wohl etwas nicht sehr geglückten Unterton. Wenn so das Image eines Users und dann noch bestimmte Aussagen zusammenkommen, werd auch ich immer etwas pissig. Muss vielleicht nicht sein.

Naja, was ich nicht versteh, ihr wollt doch über Gleitlager diskutieren, ich habe einige Punkte angebracht, die für die Weiterentwicklung vom Konzept von DrStone vielleicht nicht ganz so schlecht sind. Das ist dann doch dieser Community Gedanke, den ihr wollt ? Ihr könnt ja jetzt das Konzept mit diesem "communityfeedback", und auch dem von anderen Usern weiterentwickeln, wenn ihr daran Interesse habt?

Alles liebe


----------



## grungebass (15. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark: ich weiß, das mit den IGUS Gleitlagern rollt jetzt grad wunderbar an und ich war ja zuerst auch begeistert, aber es würde mich doch schon interessieren, was du (ihr) von diesen Festkörpergelenken haltet.
Ich kriege nämlich die Idee nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, dass das die optimale Lösung zumindest mal für die Anbindung Kettenstreben-Tretlagerbereich wäre.
Bitte entkräftige diese Idee! Ich will wieder schlafen können!


----------



## grungebass (15. Juni 2014)

@Dr_Stone, @BommelMaster: trefft euch, schlagt euch, trinkt 'n Bier, habt euch wieder lieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeze (16. Juni 2014)

grungebass schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark: ich weiß, das mit den IGUS Gleitlagern rollt jetzt grad wunderbar an und ich war ja zuerst auch begeistert, aber es würde mich doch schon interessieren, was du (ihr) von diesen Festkörpergelenken haltet.
> Ich kriege nämlich die Idee nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, dass das die optimale Lösung zumindest mal für die Anbindung Kettenstreben-Tretlagerbereich wäre.
> Bitte entkräftige diese Idee! Ich will wieder schlafen können!



Seit ich die Seite gefunden habe lässt mich das ganze auch nicht mehr so richtig los.


----------



## martinjenni (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich lese hier schon länger mit und ein Gedanke kommt mir immer wieder in den Sinn. Kann man nicht über dem Tretlager nochmals ein BSA Gewinde schneiden und dort ein zweiteiliges Tretlager mit Hohlwelle einbauen? Tretlager sind doch hohen Belastungen in allen Belangen ausgesetzt und ein "fast" Standardprodukt. Problem sehe ich nur beim Platzbedarf. Dann könnte man auch mehrere Varianten wie Wälzlager als auch Gleitlager verwenden. IGUS kann ein fertiges Produkt mit Außenkörper, Gleitwerkstoff und Hohlwelle anbieten. Solche fertigen Sachen hat IGUS mit ihrer PRT Serie im Programm.


----------



## duc-mo (16. Juni 2014)

martinjenni schrieb:


> Hallo, ich lese hier schon länger mit und ein Gedanke kommt mir immer wieder in den Sinn. Kann man nicht über dem Tretlager nochmals ein BSA Gewinde schneiden und dort ein zweiteiliges Tretlager mit Hohlwelle einbauen? Tretlager sind doch hohen Belastungen in allen Belangen ausgesetzt und ein "fast" Standardprodukt. Problem sehe ich nur beim Platzbedarf. Dann könnte man auch mehrere Varianten wie Wälzlager als auch Gleitlager verwenden. IGUS kann ein fertiges Produkt mit Außenkörper, Gleitwerkstoff und Hohlwelle anbieten. Solche fertigen Sachen hat IGUS mit ihrer PRT Serie im Programm.



Ein Tretlager ist genau wie ein "Kugellager" ein standardisiertes Lager. Wenn man keine außergewöhnlichen Dimensionen wählt, dann ist die Beschaffung eigentlich kein Thema...


----------



## Michael-IGUS (16. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> interessant, bin ich gespannt! ( sprechen wir hier von German:A, Brunn und konsorten, oder RS, Fox und konsorten?)
> Welcher Werkstoff ist das, wenn ich fragen darf?



Es sind große, internationale Hersteller aus der zweiten Kategorie! 
Der Werkstoff hat noch keinen Produktnamen. Er läuft derzeit noch
unter einer werksinternen Materialnummer.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2014)

martinjenni schrieb:


> Kann man nicht über dem Tretlager nochmals ein BSA Gewinde schneiden und dort ein zweiteiliges Tretlager mit Hohlwelle einbauen? Tretlager sind doch hohen Belastungen in allen Belangen ausgesetzt und ein "fast" Standardprodukt.



Das hatte Santa Cruz schonmal bei einem Eingelenker gebaut, in's Unterrohr nochmal Gewinde rein, X-Type Lager eingebaut und dann mit einer eigenen Achse den Hinterbau dran.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2014)

Die GT's hatten (haben?) auch die Lager aus Tretlagern drin, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob inkl. Gewindeschale oder nicht. Aber beim Eingelenker wäre das tatsächlich irgendwie geil. Ersatz gibt es für ca. 15€ überall, im Notfall auch irgendwo im Urlaub, und wenns ganz dringend ist schraubt man eins aus dem Zweitrad raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2014)

das 2007er Bullit war's:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Santa-cruz-Bullit-2007.html


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Juni 2014)

Bleibt nur wieder die Problematik das sich die Schwinge nicht so weit dreht wie die Kurbel und deshalb nur einige Kugeln belastet werden. Ob die Idee, mit dem Eingelenker welcher zur Abstimmung steht, zusammen geht glaub ich noch nicht ganz.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2014)

oder man sucht sich einen passenden Steuersatz, zweimal Chris King jeweils die untere Hälfte in 1 1/8, das sollte auch ne Weile halten  Pressfit  für die Schalen ist nix neues, die Lager lassen sich einfach tauschen/fetten/dichten, bleibt nur die Frage der axialen Vorspannung.


----------



## Pintie (16. Juni 2014)

und wo genau soll der Vorteil sein nochmal extra schalen zu verbauen ?
-schwerer?
- mehr knarzen?
- teil mehr das kaputt geht?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das 2007er Bullit war's:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Santa-cruz-Bullit-2007.html



Die Idee liebe ich! Haben will


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und wo genau soll der Vorteil sein nochmal extra schalen zu verbauen ?
> -schwerer?
> - mehr knarzen?
> - teil mehr das kaputt geht?



schwerer ist klar, alleine von den Abmessungen her. Mehr knarzen, ich weiss nicht, meine Steuersätze hatten immer nur dann geknarzt wenn sie locker waren, sonst war's immer stressfrei. Und ein Teil mehr das kaputt geht? Wenn ich $Endverbraucher damit ermögliche, ohne Presse/Hammer die Lager zu wechseln ist's imho eher ein Teil weniger, das kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Pintie (16. Juni 2014)

ach du machst deinen steuersatz ohne presse raus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2014)

@Merlin7 Die Lagerschalen natürlich nicht, aber die Lager (ja, hängt wiederum vom Steuersatz ab, ob das geht...)


----------



## Kharne (16. Juni 2014)

Raus ja, dafür gibbet nen Austreiber


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

Dr. Stone darf ich fragen was ud beruflich machst? Diese Lagerung ist wirklich richtiger Stuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. Juni 2014)

Sehe nicht ganz den Vorteil von Steuersätzen/Tretlagern. 
Die Lager sollen lieber so ausgelegt sein, dass man sie nicht halbjährlich (ist natürlich übertrieben) wechseln muss.
Und ob die Tretlager wirklich so gut dafür geeignet sind? Die Kräfte , die da von der (hoffentlich steifen) Schwinge mit Hinterrad dran kommend einwirken, die Unterscheiden sich doch etwas von denen, die vom weichen Fahrerfuß mit muskulaturgefedertem Fahrergerüst oben dran kommen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2014)

Ob das technisch wirklich eine gute, haltbare Lösung ist, keine Ahnung, die Lösung von Santa Cruz hat halt den Charme der einfachen Wartung und Ersatzteilbeschaffung. Da ist man nicht drauf angewiesen, das man irgendwelche exotischen Lager vom dritten Importeur in vier Jahren bekommt


----------



## veraono (16. Juni 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ob das technisch wirklich eine gute, haltbare Lösung ist, keine Ahnung, die Lösung von Santa Cruz hat halt den Charme der einfachen Wartung und Ersatzteilbeschaffung. Da ist man nicht drauf angewiesen, das man irgendwelche exotischen Lager vom dritten Importeur in vier Jahren bekommt


Sollte nicht der Fall sein wenn Standard-Dimensionen verwendet werden? und wer fährt schon so Ami-Zeugs was erstmal irgendwoher importiert werden muss 

Edit: krass, mir fällt gerade erst auf dass unter dem Avatar die ganzen Infos von früher fehlen.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

Naja der Vorteil von Santa ist auch, dass dir jede Werkstatt am Garadasee schnell dein Radl reparieren kann im Urlaub!
Bestell mal ein Igus nach Italien. Da ist der Urlaub rum.


----------



## Pintie (16. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Naja der Vorteil von Santa ist auch, dass dir jede Werkstatt am Garadasee schnell dein Radl reparieren kann im Urlaub!
> Bestell mal ein Igus nach Italien. Da ist der Urlaub rum.


aber eine Tüte mit 20g Igus Lagern kann ich in werkzeugkoffer einpacken.
Ersatztretlager nehm ich nicht mit. und bekomm ich in Riva am Sonntag oder feiertag auch nicht..


----------



## veraono (16. Juni 2014)

Also mir ist ja quasi auch schon alles kaputt gegangen was nicht kaputt gehen kann, aber einen "plötzlichen Lager-Totalausfall" hatte ich bislang noch weder im Urlaub noch zuhause.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juni 2014)

grungebass schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark: ich weiß, das mit den IGUS Gleitlagern rollt jetzt grad wunderbar an und ich war ja zuerst auch begeistert, aber es würde mich doch schon interessieren, was du (ihr) von diesen Festkörpergelenken haltet.
> Ich kriege nämlich die Idee nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, dass das die optimale Lösung zumindest mal für die Anbindung Kettenstreben-Tretlagerbereich wäre.
> Bitte entkräftige diese Idee! Ich will wieder schlafen können!



Servus!
Sorry für die späte Antwort. Am WE war Bike Festival in Willingen...

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von den Festkörpergelenken, die Lösungen die ich bisher gesehen habe erlauben keinen definierten Drehpunkt. Darüber hinaus mache ich mir sorgen, dass die Steifigkeit bzw. die Flexibilität nicht ausreichend zu definieren ist. Seitliche Kräfte lassen sich sicher noch gut abfangen, aber alles was als Verdrehung auf das Lager wirkt wird sich kaum in den Griff bekommen lassen... die resultierende Verformung ist einfach zu nahe an der gewollten Verformung und damit schlecht abzuufangen.

Aber vielleicht gibts ja neue Lösungen in dieser Richtung... muss mich noch mal in den geposteten Link einlesen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juni 2014)

Zur Diskussionskultur:

Mir ist schon klar, dass es in einem Forum immer mal wieder Streitereien gibt... aber versucht doch einfach mal daran zu denken, wie ihr mit einem Menschen, der euch gegenüber sitzt, reden würdet. Da würde man sicher nicht so aggressiv in die Diskussion gehen. Und hier kommt noch dazu, dass man ohne ein Gesicht und Körpersprache miteinander redet, also sollte man seinem Gegenüber eher ein mögliches Missverständnis zu Gute halten, als sofort etwas bösartiges zu unterstellen.

@DocB: Ich finde es sehr schade, das Du aufgrund der Fetzereien zwischen @BommelMaster und @Dr_Stone Dein Interesse verloren hast... würde mich freuen, wenn Du wieder mit einsteigst. Ich fand Deine Äußerungen sehr interessant, hilfreich und vor allem neutral vorgetragen. Du kannst immer noch als gutes Beispiel voran gehen 

@BommelMaster & @Dr_Stone:
Auch ihr beide habt euch schon rege an diversen Diskussionen beteiligt und im Sinne des Projekts gewirkt. Dafür meinen Dank! Ich finde es auch gut mit einer gewissen Vehemenz für seine Meinung einzustehen... aber ihr beide seid da etwas heftig abgedriftet. Versucht euch n bissl 'zamm zu reißen (ist reichlich schwierig... ich weiß das... habe schon ein ICB-Projekt mit moderiert )... ich glaube jeder der sich hier beteiligt, hat positives im Sinn! Es gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber keine Feinde!!!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Dr_Stone (16. Juni 2014)

Bitte nehmt mich endlich grundsätzlich aus der Sache raus. Ich habe schließlich nicht so ein abgetriftetes Verhalten vorgewiesen und habe auch niemanden in den Boden gestampft. Diesbezüglich wäre ich also dankbar, wenn man die Sache realistischer betrachtet und auch so wiedergibt.

Bezüglich „Internet Bash Communiy“: So wirkt das auf einige, wenn bereits Laien wegen ihren Fragen nieder gemacht werden und man sich über sie lustig macht, anstatt, dass man ihnen hilft.

PS: Man sollte niemals für den Betroffenen entscheidet, ob etwas respektlos war oder als Angriff empfunden wurde. Hier liegt schon der erste Fehler, der zu diesem Problem geführt hat. Ich weiß wie der Betroffene es empfunden hat. Ihr nicht, die nur austeilen können.

Ich bin für mehr Respekt und Anstand. Ob dies hier möglich ist? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Hi Dr_Stone,

das war auch garnicht so speziell auf Dich und Bommelmaster gemünzt, ich habe euch beide rausgepickt, weil euer Konflikt grad aktuell war. Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für alle, die sich an unserer Diskussion beteiligen und mal aneinander geraten... meistens geht es ja auch nicht von einer "bösen" Person aus, sondern da wird mal ein Satz falsch verstanden und das Ganze schaukelt sich dann unnötig auf.

Meine Ansage war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, ich bin mir der speziellen Kommunikationskultur im Internet durchaus bewusst. Von daher fasse meinen Post bitte nicht als Anprangerung, Schimpfe oder oberlehrerhafte Ermahnung auf... ich wollte nur das Gespräch wieder in konstruktive Bahnen lenken. Das Projekt lebt auch zu großen Teilen von Leuten, die sich regelmäßig zu Wort melden und wirklich im Thema sind... so wie Du, Bommelmaster und auch DocB!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Juni 2014)

Jetzt übertreibt mal nicht.

Wir haben ganz normal miteinander hier gesprochen. ich habe keinen beleidigt, und dr stone hat das anscheinend auch nicht getan. ich habe lediglich in ausführlicher art und weise meinen standpunkt über die konstruktion dargestellt. habe das technisch fundiert erläutert, was mit bashing aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun hat. jeder punkt hat seine berechtigung. ich weiß nicht, wo ich mich zusammenreißen soll.

wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, an der neuen forumsliebe Gleitlager zu kriteln - ja - dann muss ich mich raushalten!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

Naja, Bommel, einige Formulierungen deinerseits waren zumindest auch unglücklich, siehe:


BommelMaster schrieb:


> @Dr_Stone
> 
> ich komme jetzt gerade nicht umhin, die Konstruktion zu zerlegen. Ich möchte dir zugute halten, dass einige von mir aufgeführten Kritikpunkte alle konstruktiv irgendwie lösbar sind. Dennoch, und da ist deine Art dran schuld, führe ich das jetzt alles auf, weil du dich über andere stellst, und sie als "schlechte" konstrukteure hinstellst, und somit selber von dir behauptest, ein guter zu sein.



Das kann man genauso als persönlichen Angriff verstehen wie den (scherzhaft gemeinten, aber schlecht als solchen markierten) Post mit dem "guten Konstrukteur" von Dr_Stone. Den ich (auf den er bezogen war) nicht als Angriff verstanden, geschweige denn ernst genommen habe. Ist halt wieder der Punkt des Tons der die Musik macht.
Da du Gleitlager im Hinterbau ja offensichtlich als falsche Lösung ansiehst würde es mich interessieren wie Du dir das optimale Hauptlager vorstellst. Heute Abend steht das Konzept ja fest, da kannman ja etwas spezifischer werden. Wäre mal ein schöner konstruktiver Ansatz.

@nuts
ist es gewollt dass der Thread noch bei dne News steht? Sollte der nicht zum ICB verschoben werden.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2014)

Ist zwar ganz vom Anfang, aber ich muss es trotzdem kommentieren ...



grungebass schrieb:


> ...
> Endlich ein Entwickler, der es auch für recht sinnfrei hält eine 30° Drehung mit einem Kugellager zu lagern. ...



Es geht meines Erachtens nicht um den Drehwinkel, sondern um Ansprechverhalten. Das ist bei Kugel-/Nadellagern einfach besser. Der Winkel ist schnuppe.

Und ja, ich habe das ausprobiert, den Unterschied spürt man.



matze600 schrieb:


> Nicolai mach das doch auch schon länger. Und wenn Nicolai das macht muss es doch was taugen.



Das darf ich doch sicher für meine Signatur verwenden, oder?



Gianty schrieb:


> Hey @grungebass: Wenn wir Entwickler immer dürften/könnten wie wir wollten, dann wäre vieles einfacher und besser ( Mann was für ein Satz ). ...?



Wenn ihr Entwickler dürftet, wie ihr wolltet, dann würde nie etwas schwimmen, fahren, fliegen.

Der Ingenieur ist NICHT die Krone der Schöpfung, und der Marketing-Mann nicht der Paria. Was nutzt das beste Produkt, wenn keiner davon weiß. Der eine kann nicht ohne den anderen, und der andere nicht ohne den einen.

Herr je!


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Juni 2014)

ach komm  das ist jetzt aber jammern auf hohem niveau oder? 
hier ist niemand abgetriftet, es gibt keine schlammschlacht, es ist kein streit und von einer beleidigung oder einem schlimmen Angriff kann man auch einfach nicht sprechen. es ist einfach eine kritik gewesen von mir an der Art von DrStone, die dann anscheinend nicht hier, aber in vielen anderen Bereichen des Forums halt zum Ausdruck kommt.
Ich habe weder gebasht, einen shitstorm herbeigeführt, geschweige denn jemanden beleidigt oder argumentlos nieder gemacht.

es wäre schön wenn ihr jetzt nicht das als "du hast aber blödmann zu mir gesagt, das sag ich MEINER MAMA" behandeln würdet - sondern ihr könntet doch einfach die konstruktiven hinweise von mir weiterverarbeiten, und die von euch geforderte inhaltliche Diskussion weiterführen.

Kugellagerlösungen sind ausreichend bekannt, da braucht man kein neues Fass aufmachen!


----------



## Felger (17. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> immer wieder cool zu sehen, wie viel Fachkenntnis hier im Forum unterwegs ist. Top!
> Eine Abdichtung würde ich auch gerne vor sehen... gerade auf den typischen Brechsandpisten in vielen Bikeparks entwickelt sich bei Regen eine bösartige Schleifpaste. Damit lassen sich Lager und Ketten verdammt schnell klein bekommen.
> ...



was labyrinthförmiges und/oder stufiges würde gut helfen.


wie ist das eigentlich mit feuchtigkeit? kunststoffe haben doch hier eine relativ große Volumenänderung? hat das keine auswirkungen auf unsere lagerstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-IGUS (17. Juni 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit feuchtigkeit? kunststoffe haben doch hier eine relativ große Volumenänderung? hat das keine auswirkungen auf unsere lagerstellen?



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt Kunststoffe die mehr, andere die Kaum Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen.
POM basierende Kunststoffe haben z.B. eine max. Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme von 0,2 - 0,4 %.
Solche Werkstoffe eignen sich bestens für Anwendungen mit hoher Feuchtigkeit und teilweise sogar für den Einsatz unter Wasser.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Michael-IGUS schrieb:


> Solche Werkstoffe eignen sich bestens für Anwendungen mit hoher Feuchtigkeit und teilweise sogar für den Einsatz unter Wasser.



Sag sowas nicht zu laut. Wenn das in der Bikebranche der richtige Marketingmanager hört, dann steht iin der Werbebeschreibung gleich, "Das erste Moutainbike, mit so speziell enwickelter Lagerung, das man sogar unter Wasser fahren könnte".   

G.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2014)

Wer sich schon mal bei Lake-Jumping jegliche Schmierung aus dem Bike entfernt hat, der weiß das zu schätzen.


----------



## Pintie (17. Juni 2014)

ich schon... wobei ist es ein Lagerschaden wenn der Lagersitz n


Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wer sich schon mal bei Lake-Jumping jegliche Schmierung aus dem Bike entfernt hat, der weiß das zu schätzen.


da muss dann halt wasserfeste sonnencreme auf lager und kette


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2014)

... und in die Shifter.


----------



## Loewe79 (17. Juni 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> was labyrinthförmiges und/oder stufiges würde gut helfen.



Wir haben bei uns Kugelgelagerte Wellen an Schleifmaschinen. Die sind vom Wasser und Metallpartikel 10 Stunden am Tag ausgesetz und mit einen Labyrinth (mit Fett voll gepackt) geschütz. Manche sind mindestens schon 15 Jahren alt und laufen immer noch.

Wenn man es in Kleinformat und aus Kunstoff hinbekommt sollte es eine gute lösung sein.


----------



## matze600 (17. Juni 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Das darf ich doch sicher für meine Signatur verwenden, oder?


Klar


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Jetzt steht der Eingelenker ja fest. Ich finde, dass man jetzt hier auch erst richtig schlüssig Diskutieren kann. Eigentlich haben wir nur das Hauptlager und rechts und links die Lager der Dämpferverlängerung, das war´s schon. Also, man muss nicht superleichte Lager verbauen, um einen leichten Rahmen zu bekommen, denn es gibt nicht viele. 
Also ich bin immer noch der Meinung 2 fette, große Rillenkugellager am Hauptdrehpunkt. Das ist bewährt, hält Jahrzehnte (aus eigener Erfahrung) ohne Wartung und spricht super an, was ja eh ein Vorteil des Eingelenkers ist. Standard-lager, die man von SKF, FAG, INA, ... bekommt, wenn sie wirklich mal raus müssen.
An der Dämpferverlängerung kann man eigentlich vielleicht sogar Nadellager nehmen, eventuell mit Gleitscheibe für Axiale Kraft. (Gibt es hier überhaupt eine axiale Kraft ? Eigentlich nicht, oder?) Der Dämpfer selbst sollte ja auf Kugelgelenken - ähnlich Öhnlins am Demo - eingebaut werden, dann gibts auch keine Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer.

Gleitlager fand ich in der Vergangenheit am Bike nie richtig überzeugend. Probiert haben´s viele, die Ergebnisse waren nicht gut bis akzeptabel. Aber super eigentlich nie. Warum zwanghaft etwas probieren, was mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit scheitert und nicht auf das gehen, was schon lange sehr gut funktioniert? Bei reinen Eingelenkern mit großen Rillenkugellagern gab´s nie Probleme.


----------



## SofusCorn (17. Juni 2014)

Laienfrage: Kann man denn im Nachhinein noch zwischen den Lagertypen wechseln? Oder sind die Lageraufnahmen (?) so unterschiedlich konstruiert bzw. sind die Lagergrößenstandards zu unterschiedlich? Man hat ja eigentlich nur einen holen Zylinder am Rahmen und eine Achse mit geringerem Durchmesser, die dadurch geht, oder?


----------



## pfiff (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn man eh einige Prototypen über längeren Zeitraum testen möchte, könnte man doch Gleitlager ruhig mal bezüglich Ansprechverhalten testen. Wenn sie sich nicht bewähren sollten, wäre es doch relativ wenig Aufwand, dass System noch auf Kugellager umzustellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (17. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder als Nichttechniker: Wenn Gleitlager so schmutzempfindlich sind, kann man dann nicht die Lager etwas schmaler bauen und links und rechts außen nen Deckel in ein exta geschnittenes Gewinde schrauben, um so das ganze abzudichten und vor eindringenden Schmutz zu schützen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Servus,

nachdem der Eingelenker fest steht könne wir hier auch etwas konkreter werden. Meine Idee (sofern umsetzbar, denke aber schon):

Bei den Funktionsmustern gestalten wir den Hauptlagerpunkt austauschbar, d.h. über Adapter können wir entweder Gleitlager oder Kegelrollenlager verwenden. Das kostet zwar einiges an Gewicht extra, aber wir haben einen fairen Vergleich... und so wichtig ist das Gewicht bei den Funktionsmustern ja noch nicht.

By the way:
Habe zwischendurch mal nach passenden Kegelrollenlagern gesucht... die liegen bei ca. 75gr pro Stück (ohne Abdichtung). Alternativ könnten wir auch mal schauen, was es an passenden Lagern aus Steuersätzen gibt (evtl. mal bei Acros nachfragen), die dürften leichter sein. Auf jeden Fall will ich die Funktionsmusterrunde nutzen, um den Gleitlagern eine Chance zu geben, bin einfach zu neugierig, was sich über eine geänderte Geometrie raus holen lässt. Für die Serie ist damit aber noch keine Entscheidung gesetzt!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr gute Sache. Denn nur Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Mal wieder als Nichttechniker: Wenn Gleitlager so schmutzempfindlich sind, kann man dann nicht die Lager etwas schmaler bauen und links und rechts außen nen Deckel in ein exta geschnittenes Gewinde schrauben, um so das ganze abzudichten und vor eindringenden Schmutz zu schützen.



Eine zusätzliche Abdichtung ist definitv geplant... ein paar Seiten vorher kannst Du aber sehen wie dick z.B. V-Ringe zur Abdichtung aufbauen. Das ist nicht unproblematisch.

Im Moment gefällt mir die Labyrinth-Abdichtung immer besser. Wenn wir dabei über mehrere Ecken gehen und evtl. eine Fettpackung verwenden, dann haben wir eine widerstandsarme und kompakte Abdichtung...


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2014)

Vergesst nicht, dass wir oben auch noch zwei Lager haben. Da auch mal Gleit- und Wälzlager gegeneinander testen ?!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juni 2014)

Da wirds schon wieder schwieriger mit Adaptern... mal schaun, ob wir das sinnvoll in der Konstruktion umgesetzt bekommen


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Nicht vergessen, oben sind auch noch zwei Lager. Auch hier Test Wälzlager gegen Gleitlager !?


----------



## esmirald_h (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

anhand dieser Lagerauswahl läst sich leicht das richtige Lager finden: http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/la/dimension.do?back


alternativ: http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/GE..-DO-2RS*GE17-DO-2RS

abschmierbar - gedichtet - aufeinander abgestimmt

und hier die Schmiernippel:http://www.lelebeck.de/schmierung.htm
 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fettpresse-vorbefullt-mit-Spezialfett-fur-Schmiernippel-/140618857510?pt=DE_Heim_und_Garten_Garten_Rasenm%C3%A4her&hash=item20bd897c26

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fettpresse-v..._Garten_Garten_Rasenmäher&hash=item20bd897c26



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nachdem der Eingelenker fest steht könne wir hier auch etwas konkreter werden. Meine Idee (sofern umsetzbar, denke aber schon):
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich bin immer noch der Meinung 2 fette, große Rillenkugellager am Hauptdrehpunkt. ...
> An der Dämpferverlängerung kann man eigentlich vielleicht sogar Nadellager nehmen,...) Der Dämpfer selbst sollte ja auf Kugelgelenken - ähnlich Öhnlins am Demo - eingebaut werden, dann gibts auch keine Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer.
> 
> Gleitlager fand ich in der Vergangenheit am Bike nie richtig überzeugend. Probiert haben´s viele, die Ergebnisse waren nicht gut bis akzeptabel. Aber super eigentlich nie. ....



D'accord. Und die Dämpferaufnahme noch so gestalten, dass ein Standarddämpfer passt. Nicht so ein Specialized-Spezialding machen, bitte.

Kugellager vs. Gleitlager: Das höhere Gewicht ist doch an einem Trailbike egal. Das ist mittlerweile die einzige Bikekategorie, in der es noch keine Wettkämpfe gibt. Ob das Komplettrad 12,6 oder 12,8 Kilo wiegt ist doch vollkommen schnuppe.

Den meisten hier geht es doch eher um ein haltbares, günstiges Spaßbike. Also schei$$ auf das letzte Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> D'accord. Und die Dämpferaufnahme noch so gestalten, dass ein Standarddämpfer passt. Nicht so ein Specialized-Spezialding machen, bitte.
> 
> Kugellager vs. Gleitlager: Das höhere Gewicht ist doch an einem Trailbike egal. Das ist mittlerweile die einzige Bikekategorie, in der es noch keine Wettkämpfe gibt. Ob das Komplettrad 12,6 oder 12,8 Kilo wiegt ist doch vollkommen schnuppe.
> 
> Den meisten hier geht es doch eher um ein haltbares, günstiges Spaßbike. Also schei$$ auf das letzte Gramm.



Zur Dämpferaufnahme - der Kuchen ist schon lang gegessen. Sollen "alle" kompatibel sein. 

Und was, wenn ich mit dem Trailbike dann am Endurorennen teilnehme und alle versägen will?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Juni 2014)

Ah, okay, gut mit dem Dämpfer. Die Diskussion ist manchmal etwas kleinteilig, da kann ich einfach nicht alles verfolgen. Das macht mein Blutdruck nicht mit.

Wegen Trailbike: Tja, Pech, wird kein Enduro, da biste raus!


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juni 2014)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es richtig abgestimmt wurde oder ob es im Nebenzimmer oder Diskussion thread Konsens war. EDIT: Projektübersicht - Runde2. Da ist das Abstimmungsergebnis einzusehen.

Mist!

@foreigner - wo haben wir denn da noch Lager? Ist das nicht die Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Was hat es denn mit diesen Lagern aufsich, wenn sie im neuen Pivotthread schon extra erwähnt werden.



> Für beste Haltbarkeit am Hinterbau sollen Enduro Max Lager sorgen.



Gibt es ja auch in allen Größen. 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit diesen Lagern aufsich, wenn sie im neuen Pivotthread schon extra erwähnt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die enthalten mehr Kugeln, die zusätzlich sehr präzise toleriert sein sollen, da sie ohne Käfige aufgebaut werden. Das soll die Tragfähigkeit erhöhen. Die Dichtungen sind mehr auf Dichtigkeit als auf Reibungsreduzierung ausgelegt. Zur Fettfüllung steht da nix, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn da mehr eingefüllt wurde.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn sie mehr aushalten dann sollten wir sie doch nehmen. Andererseits hab ich weder die Lager von meinem 2008er Izimu noch meinem Shova jemals wechsleln müssen und beide fahren noch heute.
Und der Hebel der beim Izimu wirkt, ist ja nochmal um über zirka 15cm länger als er beim ICB wird. Also ist doch die Bauweise der Konstruktion das wirklich wichtige.
Werd dann mal wiegen was eines dieser Lager auf die Waage bringt. Da der Stefan sein Vorschlaglager ja mit 75g beaufschlagt hat.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @foreigner - wo haben wir denn da noch Lager? Ist das nicht die Dämpferaufnahme?



Die Dämpferverlängerung ist am Hinterbau natürlich mit 2 Lagern befestigt.


----------



## Symion (18. Juni 2014)

Dann brauchts aber eine sehr genaue und starre Klemmung des Dämpferkolbens. Da diese nicht genormt ist dürfte das mit der freien Dämpferwahl dann hinfällig sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Symion schrieb:


> Dann brauchts aber eine sehr genaue und starre Klemmung des Dämpferkolbens. Da diese nicht genormt ist dürfte das mit der freien Dämpferwahl dann hinfällig sein.



Das kannst du dir bei Pivot oder Bergamont genauer anschauen. Auf sowas wird es rauslaufen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

wenn man das so macht passt jeder dämpfer:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Japp, dann hinten ein IGUS-Lager und vorne ein Kugelgelenk in den Dämpfer und die Querbelastung ist auch erledigt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Juni 2014)

Wichtig bei so einer Variante ist ein steifer Hinterbau... sonst bekommt der Dämpfer nicht unerhebliche Querkräfte ab... außer wir verwenden ein Kugelgelenk in der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme

EDIT: Da war der Lt. schneller


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wichtig bei so einer Variante ist ein steifer Hinterbau...


schadet eigentlich nie den steif zu machen...
Kugelgelenk am unterrohr wäre aber trotzdem gut.

halten recht langer:
http://www.fluro.de/index.php/de/produkte/gelenklager/1015-dgxow-ms
(gibts auf nachfrage auch in passenden durchmesser)

allerdings muss man das Dämpferauge ausreiben damit die passen.


----------



## Sun_dancer (18. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wichtig bei so einer Variante ist ein steifer Hinterbau... sonst bekommt der Dämpfer nicht unerhebliche Querkräfte ab... außer wir verwenden ein Kugelgelenk in der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme
> 
> EDIT: Da war der Lt. schneller



Wird bei Kugelgelenk nicht die Achse vom Dämpfer zur Dämpferverlängerung "flexibel"?
Das wäre wohl dumm, da sonst bei jedem Einfedern die Verlängerung zum Dämpfer "abknickt" 

Wir müssen doch die axiale Kraft übertragen... Mit Kugelgelenk??? 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

deshalb ja auch nur am ende richtung unterrohr...


----------



## Symion (18. Juni 2014)

Denke auch das hier das Problem nicht ganz trivial ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (18. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> deshalb ja auch nur am ende richtung unterrohr...



Ok, beim Kugelgelenk an der Unterrohr-Dämpferaufnahme schauts wieder besser aus.

Wobei dir dort ein Kugelgelenk herzlich wenig bringt.
Steht die Verlängerung nicht 100% zur Aufnahme, wird der Dämpfer auch mit Kugelgelenk verspannt.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

na eben nicht wenn das so wie oben gemacht wird. der dämpfer kann sich ja an der befetigung zum hinterbau aus der rahmenebene heraus bewegen


----------



## SofusCorn (18. Juni 2014)

Aber nicht beliebig, oder? Wenn der Hinterbau um die Kettenstrebe "kippt"/gedreht wird? Beim Pivot wird das Problem ja reduziert durch die obere Verbindung zum Rahmen vom DW-Link. Das hat der Eingelenker ja nicht.

edit: Wo sich für mich jetzt die Frage stellt, was für Kräfte wirken da überhaupt in welche Richtung?   Bei einem ganz langem Hauptdrehpunkt Lager, dürfte das mit dem "verdrehen" ja auch schwieriger werden für den Hinterbau.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

So lange das Dämpferauge vorne nicht an der Aufnahme angeht ist da reichlich freiheitsgrad drin. Wenn der Hinterbau nur seitlich ausweicht bewegt sich der Dämpfer seitlich auf dem Gleitlager in der Gabel und dem Kugelgelenk. Die (minimale) Verkürzung der Strecke zwischen den Aufnahmen gleicht der Hinterbau dann ja aus.
Wenn der Hinterbau sich verdreht wird die Bewegung auch durch die Kugel auf aufgefangen weil das am Dämpfer auch nur eine Drehung um die Achse und ggf. ein Bewegeung wie bei seitlicher Last wird. Ein weiteres Szenario kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen.

€dit:
Wobei ich mir gerade die Frage stelle was der Dämpfer bei normalen Federbewegungen macht wenn er die Chance hat seitlich auszuweichen. Wird er das dann nciht tun bis der Freiheitsgrad der Kugel aufgebraucht ist


----------



## Symion (18. Juni 2014)

Davon ist auszugehen. Deshalb hat Specialized bei seinen "Armen" auch eine fest verschraubte Aufnahme des Dämpfers ohne Freiheitsgrad.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Juni 2014)

Es geht um die Freiheitsgrade und an welchen Stellen wir sie erlauben bzw. einschränken:

Die hintere Lagerung an der Dämpferverlängerung (also die am Hinterbau) muss eine Rotation um die Querachse erlauben, also die Winkeländerung beim Einfedern zulassen. Das ist auch die primäre Aufgabe der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme.

Jetzt kommt aber noch die Flexibilität von Rahmen und Hinterbau und eventuelle Fertigungstoleranzen zum tragen... in der Praxis müssen wir also auch einen seitlichen Versatz ausgleichen, ohne das der Dämpfer weg knicken kann. Gegeben wäre dies über ein Kugelgelenk vorne (das beide geforderten Freiheitsgrade an diesem Punkt frei gibt) und eine um 90° verdrehte Dämpferaufnahme hinten... die gedrehte Dämpferaufnahme würde den Übergang zur Dämpferverlängerung in der Querachse versteifen (der Freiheitsgrad ist ja am hinteren Ende der Dämpferverlängerung gegeben) und bei entsprechender Auslegung eine seitliche Ausweichbewegung zulassen (die in Verbindung mit dem Kugelgelenk vorne potentielle Querkräfte am Dämpfer eliminiert).

Das dumme ist, dass sobald ein gewisser Versatz vorhanden ist, die Dämpferkraft noch verstärkend auf den Versatz wirkt. Je mehr Versatz, desto mehr unerwünschte Kräfte am Hauptlager... Steifigkeit und Präzision sind also ein MUSS!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> €dit:
> Wobei ich mir gerade die Frage stelle was der Dämpfer bei normalen Federbewegungen macht wenn er die Chance hat seitlich auszuweichen. Wird er das dann nciht tun bis der Freiheitsgrad der Kugel aufgebraucht ist



Solange die Dämpferverlängerung bzw. der Hinterbau nicht seitlich ausweicht passiert da nix... aber die im vorherigen Post beschriebene "Selbstverstärkung" macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Eben. Das ganze funktioniert nur im Idealfall dass die Dämpferaufnahmen exakt fluchtend zueinander stehen. Aber spätestenst wenn man in eine Kurve fährt wird das nicht mehr der Fall sein und man erhält in jedem Fall einen (sehr leichten) Versatz. Spätestens in dem Moment wird eine Einfederbewegung den Dämpfer seitlich auslenken fürchte ich. Evtl. nicht bis Anschlag der Kugel, weil dann die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus ggf. irgendwann dagegen hält, aber für ein undefiniertes Gefühl wird es reichen.
Denn wie wir ja mal gelernt haben, man kann zwar alles als Starr annehmen, aber dummerweise ist es das in Wirklichkeit nie.


----------



## Hoeze (18. Juni 2014)

Also entweder ich steh jetzt aufn Schlauch oder... 
Aber wie soll ein Kugelgelenk am Unterrohr Querkräfte auf den Dämpfer verhindern. 
Sobald die resultierende Karaft nichmehr mittig von der Kugel angreift hat man ein Drehmoment im Dämpfer. Also muss die Schwinge und das Hauptlager steif werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eben. Das ganz funktioniert nur im Idealfall dass die Dämpferaufnahmen exakt fluchtend zueinander stehen. Aber spätestenst wenn man in eine Kurve fährt wird das nicht mehr der Fall sein und man erhält in jedem Fall einen (sehr leichten) Versatz. Spätestens in dem Moment wird eine Einfederbewegung den Dämpfer seitlich auslenken fürchte ich.
> Denn wie wir ja mal gelernt haben, man kann zwar alles als Starr annehmen, aber dummerweise ist es das in Wirklichkeit nie.



Im Idealfall bräuchten wir auch kein Kugelgelenk


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

teilen wir die überlegungen doch mal auf:

Dämpferende Unterrohr:
Fall Igus:
- einzige mögliche Bewegung ist drehung um Achse im Dämpferauge.

Fall Kugelgelenk:
- drehung um alle 3 Achsen


Ende umlenkhebel: (Modell wie Pivot siehe bild oben) (igus Lager)
- drehung um Achse im Dämpferauge
- drehung um Achse des umlenkhebels im Hinterbau

zusammen vereinfacht um 2 Achsen drehbar


nicht zu vergessen: Dämpfer in sich drehbar. also die beiden Enden zueinander

Gehen wir mal davon aus das auch der dickste steifste Rahmen etwas verwindung haben wird wenn man mit ihm fährt.
Dann wir im Fall das man in beiden Enden ein igus Lager hat, der Dämpfer am umlenkhebelende immer etwas aus der Rahmenebene heraus kommen.
da das andere Ende im Rahmen fest ist hat man ordentliche Biegebelastung im Dämpfer. 
Ist schlecht für das Ansprechverhalten und die Dichtungen leben auch nicht so lange. Und mir kommen so bilder vom Canecreek mit gebrochenen kolbenstangen in den Kopf....

Macht man ein Kugelgelenk rein werden die Biegebelastungen 0 da der Dämpfer im Kugelgelenk keine Übertragen kann.
Wegklappen wird da nix weil der hinterbau ja nicht 20cm raus geht. wir reden da über minimale kleine bewegungen.


Warum Speiseeis da das ganze verschraubt weis ich bis heute noch nicht. ist vielleicht 5g leichter und man bekommt keine alternativen Dämpfer rein.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Also entweder ich steh jetzt aufn Schlauch oder...
> Aber wie soll ein Kugelgelenk am Unterrohr Querkräfte auf den Dämpfer verhindern.
> Sobald die resultierende Karaft nichmehr mittig von der Kugel angreift hat man ein Drehmoment im Dämpfer. Also muss die Schwinge und das Hauptlager steif werden.


hast du schon mal über ein Kugelgelenk ein drehmoment übertragen ? wird schwierig 
Das ding verhindert Verschiebungen aber keine verdrehungen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Juni 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Also entweder ich steh jetzt aufn Schlauch oder...
> Aber wie soll ein Kugelgelenk am Unterrohr Querkräfte auf den Dämpfer verhindern.
> Sobald die resultierende Karaft nichmehr mittig von der Kugel angreift hat man ein Drehmoment im Dämpfer. Also muss die Schwinge und das Hauptlager steif werden.



Ist zwar n bissl kompliziert beschrieben, aber weiter oben steht die Beschreibung zu Deiner Frage. Durch die Freiheitsgrade können keine Drehmomente in der Dämpferaufnahme übetragen werden, sprich keine Querkräfte aufgefangen werden => Dadurch richtet sich der Dämpfer entsprechend dem Flex im Hinterbau aus.
So ganz unkritisch ist die Sache halt nicht... ein weicher Hinterbau wird durch dieses Ausrichten und der damit einher gehenden Verstärkung der Auslenkung Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Im Idealfall bräuchten wir auch kein Kugelgelenk


Dann nehmen wir doch unsere kleine Welt, definieren sie als Ideal und haben kein Problem. Die Komunikation darf dann der PM übernehmen. Oder so 

@Merlin7 
Ja, so denke ich mir das auch, in der Theorie. Aber was hindert den Hinterbau daran erstmal den Dämpfer auszulenken bis es nicht mehr geht bevor der Dämpfer einfedert? Doch nur die Steifigkeit des HInterbaus selbst, oder? Das lässt sich ja aber in den Prots relativ einfach testen, einmal klemt man den Dämpfer in der Wippe ein und nimmt ihm so den freiheitsgrad, einmal lässt man ihn um sein Lager drehen.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber was hindert den Hinterbau daran erstmal den Dämpfer auszulenken bis es nicht mehr geht bevor der Dämpfer einfedert?



richtig... der Rahmen hindert ihn daran.
bau mal den Dämpfer aus deinem aktuellen Rahmen raus und bieg den Hinterbau mal so weit wie möglich hin und her... (vielleicht wird das Sitzrohr dann mittig  ...)
und dann überlege mal um welchen Winkel es im Kugelgelenk da geht.... das ist minimal.

Nach deiner Überlegung müsste ein Dämpfer mit Kugelgelenken an beiden Ende dann ja auch erst mal seitlich ausbrechen.... (bei einem beliebigen Rahmenkonzept)

richtig nice sind da die parallelführungen bei Yeti  aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.

Dämpfer sind mal nicht dafür gedacht den Rahmen steif zu machen. Bei meinem alten bike hab ich Kugelgelenke rein gemacht und das ist noch mal ein anderer Gewinn an Ansprechverhalten als der wechsel zu huber buchsen. die haben zwar viel weniger reibung am Dämpferende - aber halt wieder mal ein parkplatztest.
unter belastung beim Treten ist die Reibung im Dämpfer der gerade eine Banane macht auch nicht gering.


Es gibt genau 2 Dinge die bei Kugelgelenken im MTB Probleme machen:
- Dämpferaufnahmen mit Langen Schrauben. z.b. icb MK1 mit 45mm buchsen. wenn du da eine Kugelgelenk mit Kegelscheiben rein machst musst du erst mal eine (Pass)schraube finden die nicht nach der ersten Ausfahrt eine Banane ist.
- Durchmesser Dämpferaugen. Die norm mit 1/2" ist leider recht klein und man landet bei eher grenzwertig dimensionierten Kugelgelenken und 6mm Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeze (18. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hast du schon mal über ein Kugelgelenk ein drehmoment übertragen ? wird schwierig
> Das ding verhindert Verschiebungen aber keine verdrehungen.



. Ja ein Kugelgelenk überträgt kein Drehmoment aber der "Balken davor kann das sehr wohl (solange es keine Pendelstütze ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2014)

Nö. Solange der Balken kein Gegenlager hat an dem er sich abstützen kann, kann sich an seinem Ende auch keine Kraft aufbauen. Und wenn F->0 geht bleibt M auch sehr klein 

@Merlin7 
Ja, könntest du Recht haben. Hmm, auch hier würde ich sagen Versuch macht kluch. Ist ne Berufkrankheit dass ich erstmal versuche mir alle Fehlerfälle auszudenken wenn ich länger auf sowas rumgrübel.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> solange es keine Pendelstütze ist.


was hier ja gegeben ist....

nimmst du die verdrehung im Dämpfer (beide enden zueinander) mit rein hast du an beiden Enden eine Drehfreiheit um alle 3 Achsen.

wobei die Axiale drehbarkeit wohl keine rolle spielt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Juni 2014)

Wobei Hoeze auch nicht ganz unrecht hat... zumindest wenn man die Problematik einer Knickung mit in die Überlegung einbezieht. Ein minimales Offset (z.B. leicht versetzter Einbau des Kugelgelenks oder kein perfekt "gerader" Übergang an der Dämpferverlängerung) würde ein leichtes Biegemoment zulassen und damit auch eine Knickung begünstigen.
Hier sehe ich den Übergang Dämpfer zu Dämpferverlängerung etwas kritisch, da das Dämpferauge nicht sehr breit ist und somit schlecht geeignet, um die gewünschte Steifigkeit aufzubauen. Wir sollten also auf jeden Fall eine Lösung finden, bei der wir die zusätzlichen Anlageflächen an den Stirnseiten des Dämpferauges nutzen.


----------



## Loewe79 (18. Juni 2014)

Nur so als Denkanstoß, wäre es nicht möglich eine Abstützung des Hinterbau im Hohe des Dämpfer zu realisieren?
Z.b Gleitlager/Kolbenstange parallel zur Dämpfer montieren (ohne seitliche Freiheit dann).


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

sowas gibts schon...
ist halt kein Leichtbau mehr...

so lin. Führungen gibts sogar bei igus


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Wie Merlin schreibt gibt es 3 Freiheitsgerade in der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr und zwei in der Dämpferaufnahme zum Hinterbau (einen Quer am Dämpfer selbst und einen bei Drehung der Dämpferverlängerung).
Irgendwie hat Specialized es am aktuellen Demo mit Öhlins geschafft, auch der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme einen 3 Freiheitsgrade zu verpassen. Den dritten Freiheitsgrad (um die Dämpferachse) sieht man hier:





Weiß jemand wie das gemacht ist? Meines Wissens nach ist hinten nämlich kein Kugelgelenk verbaut (Würde auch gar nicht gehen). Wahrscheinlich dreht sich der Dämpfer so leicht um seinen eigenen Kolben ? Aber ein Problem wäre das ja auch nicht. Bei Luftdämpfer sogar noch weniger als bei Stahlfeder, weil ja hier nicht noch auf eine Verstellung der Vorspannung geachtet werden muss.

Aber ein bei einem seitlichen Versatz würde der Dämpfer tatsächlich noch zusätzliche Seitenkräfte auf den Hinterbau bringen wie @Stefan.Stark ja auch schreibt. Daran hatte ich bislang nicht gedacht. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das gerade auch überhaupt gar nicht gut. Mir fällt auch keine vernünftige Lösung des Problems ein. Das macht mir auch gerade ein bischen Bauchschmerzen.
Wenn uns da nichts gutes einfällt, würde ich sogar nochmal in Frage stellen, ob die Wahl des Systems dir richtige war.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sowas gibts schon...
> ist halt kein Leichtbau mehr...
> 
> so lin. Führungen gibts sogar bei igus



Da können wir aber genauso gut einen Eingelenker mit Umelnkung bauen, der wird auch leichter und weniger wartungsanfällig. Ich würde da spontan sowas vorschlagen:


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Nur so als Denkanstoß, wäre es nicht möglich eine Abstützung des Hinterbau im Hohe des Dämpfer zu realisieren?
> Z.b Gleitlager/Kolbenstange parallel zur Dämpfer montieren (ohne seitliche Freiheit dann).


Du willst also eine Neuaflage des Nicolai Trombone 2000 ?


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

na bitte nicht.... lieber gleich das original trombone... das das immer das öl aufm Trail verteilt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

genau das hab ich 4 posts vorher ja gesagt


----------



## nuts (18. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> genau das hab ich 4 posts vorher ja gesagt


ah, scusi. Zu viele Seiten hier


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

ich will auch mal die funktion haben eigene post zu löschen


----------



## Dr_Stone (18. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das gemacht ist? Meines Wissens nach ist hinten nämlich kein Kugelgelenk verbaut (Würde auch gar nicht gehen). Wahrscheinlich dreht sich der Dämpfer so leicht um seinen eigenen Kolben ? Aber ein Problem wäre das ja auch nicht. Bei Luftdämpfer sogar noch weniger als bei Stahlfeder, weil ja hier nicht noch auf eine Verstellung der Vorspannung geachtet werden muss.


Es ist eine Möglichkeit. Der Kolben lässt schließlich eine Drehbewegung zu.
Durch dieses Kugelgelenk und die damit ideale Ausrichtung hat man zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass die Reibflächen des Dämpfers weniger überbelastet werden.


----------



## Loewe79 (18. Juni 2014)

Hui, shame on me .

Ich verfolge hier gern die Diskussion, bin aber totaler MTB Anfänger...
Ok, leichter als das Yeti geht aber bestimmt auch.

Ein grosse Faktor spielt auch die entfernung des Dämpferaufnahme von Hauptlager.
Umso Weit umso Groß die Stabilität/Precision von Hinterbau wichtig ist, oder nicht?


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Ich würde gerne mal eine Einschätzung von dir zum Thema Knickeffekt und Vergrößerung der Seitenkräft durch den Abknickenden Dämpfer hören!
Kannst du da mal bischen was schreiben, wie problematisch du das ganze siehst ?!


----------



## veraono (18. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das dumme ist, dass sobald ein gewisser Versatz vorhanden ist, die Dämpferkraft noch verstärkend auf den Versatz wirkt. Je mehr Versatz, desto mehr unerwünschte Kräfte am Hauptlager... Steifigkeit und Präzision sind also ein MUSS!



Denke auch das ist DIE Crux bei dem System. Die bestehenden Konzepte mit Dämpferverlängerung und Standart-Dämpfern sind halt allesammt abgestützte Eingelenker oder 4-Gelenker, jedenfalls Bikes mit kurzen Umlenkhebeln die die Dämpferverlängerung ansteuern, bei unserer Hinterradschwinge mit langem Hebel wird das eine richtige Herausforderung für den Herrn Inschenör .


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2014)

Genau. Bin nicht mehr so ganz überzeugt von dem Konzept. War noch nicht fertig gedacht.


----------



## nuts (18. Juni 2014)

Jetzt mal schräg gedacht: Was, wenn die Dämpferverlängerung nicht nur drehbar, sondern auch axial verschiebbar am Hinterbau gelagert wäre? Würde vermutlich unter Last verkanten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jetzt mal schräg gedacht:


dämpfer raus und aktivelement rein. 

Wer hat den Erfahrungen wie das bei dem Yeti Rahmen funktioniert? wäre mal interessant.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jetzt mal schräg gedacht: Was, wenn die Dämpferverlängerung nicht nur drehbar, sondern auch axial verschiebbar am Hinterbau gelagert wäre? Würde vermutlich unter Last verkanten, oder?


Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du mit "axial _am Hinterbau _gelagert" meinst (am Hauptrahmen alá Yeti könnt ich mir zumindest einen Reim drauf machen), aber so oder so, dass Konzept lebt von der erwarteten Simplizität (und wurde ja auch deshalb gewählt), weiß nicht ob es im Sinne der "Wähler" wäre komplexe und anfällige Lagerungskonzepte mit Gleitschienen zu entwickeln (aber vielleicht habe ich dich ja auch missverstanden).


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jetzt mal schräg gedacht: Was, wenn die Dämpferverlängerung nicht nur drehbar, sondern auch axial verschiebbar am Hinterbau gelagert wäre? Würde vermutlich unter Last verkanten, oder?


Denke auch, dass das verkantet. Außerdem gebe ich den Lagern nicht lange.


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

Bitte auf keinen Fall den Dämpfer irgendwie als Führung gegen die seitliche Ausweichbewegung des Hinterbaus benutzen. Die so abgestützten Querkräfte müssen dann an der Linearführung=Dämpferkolben in Form eines Querkraftpaares (man könnte auch Drehmoment sagen)übertragen werden. Das nenne ich immer "Schubladeneffekt": man drücke eine Schublade beim Rausziehen nach unten und erlebe, wie sich das ganze festklemmt und dabei ordentlich knirscht. Am Dämpfer entstehen so ordentlich Verschleiß und Reibung (=schlechtes Ansprechverhalten). Der reinen Lehre nach müsste jeder Dämpfer an beiden Enden Kugelgelenke haben, damit wirklich nur Axialkräfte wirken (falls die Kugelgelenke reibungsfrei sind). DTSwiss-Dämpfer hatten das, und dieser Teil der Konstruktion war gut!
Nun wird sich gerade an Kunststofflagern eine gewisse Verformung einstellen, die ja auch etwas wie ein Festkörpergelenk (s.o.) wirkt - die dazu nötigen Kräfte gehen aber wie beschrieben in die Führung des Dämpferkolbens.
Hier hilft wirklich nur ein brutal steifer Hinterbau - schwächstes Glied ist die Lagerung (Verformung durch hohe lokale Pressungen, Hebelarm der Querkräfte vom Hinterrad her sehr lang). Die vorgeschlagenen Kegelrollenlager sind ein wirksames Mittel dagegen, weil man sie entsprechend vorspannen kann (und das sollte man auch tun, eher noch mehr als am Steuersatz). Alternative sind Schrägkugellager, weil viel leichter. 
Hinweis: Ich glaube, es gehen grundsätzlich auch normale Buchsen an den um 90° versetzten Dämpferaugen, weil ja über die Drehung des Dämpferkolbens alle rotatorischen Freiheitsgrade freigegeben sind! Kugelgelenke braucht man dann nicht (das hintere Dämpferauge darf dann aber nicht fest mit der "Dämpfer-um-Sitzrohr-Gabel" verbunden sein)


----------



## Loewe79 (19. Juni 2014)

Sollte man nicht den Kugelgelenk lieber zwischen Hinterbau und Verlängerung anbringen? Den unerwünschte erzeugte Winkel fällt dann kleiner aus am Dämpfer.


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht den Kugelgelenk lieber zwischen Hinterbau und Verlängerung anbringen? Den unerwünschte erzeugte Winkel fällt dann kleiner aus am Dämpfer.


Oh ja, wäre grundsätzlich besser - Problem: an der Stelle sind zwei Lager, weit voneinander entfernt an den Schenkeln der Verlängerungs-Gabel - da bringen einzelne Kugelgelenke nix, weil man ja einen Drehpunkt der Kugel baraucht - zwei Kugeln haben aber zwei Drehpunkte...
Ich hab noch mal über mein obiges Statement nachgedacht: ich glaube, da ist noch der Wurm drin. Wenn die Verlängerungslager und das Lager zum Unterrohr hin nicht genau parallel sind (und das hat man bei Verformung immer), gibt das ein böses Ausknicken in dem dazwischenliegenden, verdrehten Dämpferlager - ich denke, daher auch die Führung bei Nicolai und Marin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juni 2014)

vielleicht sollten wir die vordere Dämpferaufnahme recht weich ausführen... das spart Gewicht und schont den Dämpfer... 

Spaß beiseite:
Das Konzept ist offensichtlich nicht so einfach wie gedacht, vor allem wenn wir eine (nahezu) uneingeschränkte Dämpferauswahl ermöglichen wollen. Ich will jetzt den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber es kann durchaus passieren, dass wir die Umsetzbarkeit dieses Konzepts noch mal sehr kritisch beäugen müssen...


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Nicolai war eigentlich ein Witz. Im Ernst: auf keinen Fall eine Linearführung! Bevor wir so ein Mist anfangen sollten wir das Konzept über Bord werfen und nochmal einen Step zurück gehen und uns ein besseres System suchen !


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir die vordere Dämpferaufnahme recht weich ausführen... das spart Gewicht und schont den Dämpfer...
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Das Konzept ist offensichtlich nicht so einfach wie gedacht, vor allem wenn wir eine (nahezu) uneingeschränkte Dämpferauswahl ermöglichen wollen. Ich will jetzt den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber es kann durchaus passieren, dass wir die Umsetzbarkeit dieses Konzepts noch mal sehr kritisch beäugen müssen...



Warst schneller. Sehe ich aber genauso.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juni 2014)

Ohne eine komplett modifizierte Dämpferaufnahme wird es wirklich schwierig... mir raucht schon der Kopf und es fällt mir einfach keine 100%ig narrensichere Lösung ein, die sich mit Standard-Dämpfern realisieren lässt.
Aber noch ist es zu früh, um das Konzept zu verwerfen... dafür hat es einfach zu viel Reiz.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch länger darüber nachgedacht, komme aber auch auf nichts sinnvolles. Und allgemeine Dämpferkompatibilität halte ich für wichtiger als festhalten an dem System. Aber selbst mit spezialisierter Dämpferaufnahme wird´s nicht richtig schön.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn dir was einfällt ohne Zusatzwippe oder Abstützung mit voller Dämpferkompatibilität, dann ziehe ich den Hut.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ohne eine komplett modifizierte Dämpferaufnahme wird es wirklich schwierig... mir raucht schon der Kopf und es fällt mir einfach keine 100%ig narrensichere Lösung ein, die sich mit Standard-Dämpfern realisieren lässt.
> Aber noch ist es zu früh, um das Konzept zu verwerfen... dafür hat es einfach zu viel Reiz.



Das Problem wird so oder so nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen sein, da es Systemimmanent für ALLE Eingelenker ist!
Wenn man den Dämpfer im Eingelenker nur streng axial Belasten will, dann entstehen durch die entsprechenden Freiheitsgrade an den Dämpferaugen Seitkräfte auf die Schwinge/Hauptlagerung
Aber warum sollte man das durch entsprechende Präzision, Oversize-Hauptlager , Steifigkeit durch Materialeinsatz und kluge geometrische Konstruktion des Hinterbaus nicht in den Griff bekommen?

Es ist ja nun nicht so , dass bestehende und gut funktionierende Eingelenkerkonzepte OHNE Dämpferverlängerung genau das Problem nicht auch hätten, bei gleicher Dämpfereinbaulänge/Federweg müssen ja die Übersetzungsverhältnisse und damit die wirkenden Hebel weitgehend identisch sein.
Die Dämpferverlängerung hat aber auf genau dieses Problem (solange ausreichend steif ausgeführt und gelagert) keinen Einfluss, da letztlich die Kombination der Freiheitsgrade aus der Lagerung zwischen Dämpferverlängerung / Schwinge und dem seitlichen Freiheitsgrad am hinteren Dämpferauge genausoviel Freiheitsgrade wie EIN Kugelgelenk am hinteren Dämpferauge haben (und da der SEITLICHE Freiheitsgrad an der gleichen Stelle wie bei einem "Dämpferaugen-Kugelgelenk" sitzt, sind die Seitkräfte/Knickwirkung bei beiden Systemen auch die Gleichen) .

Hört sich kompliziert an aber mein Fazit ist:
Ein klasischer Eingelenker mit zwei Kugelgelenken an den Dämpferaugen hat genau die gleichen Probleme und funktioniert tadellos wie an vielen Beispielen zu sehen!


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

Also Moment mal, es gibt und gab jede Menge 1-Gelenker, die gut funktioniert haben.
Ich hatte am Votec F7 nie Probleme mit den Dämpfern! Sorry, hab' das nicht alles mitbekommen, muss denn diese Dämpferverlängerung sein?
Edit: veraono war schneller
Noch Edit: Am F7 hatte ich schon Igus-Lager selbst eingebaut - war Anno '95...


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Das Problem wird so oder so nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen sein, da es Systemimmanent für ALLE Eingelenker ist!
> Wenn man den Dämpfer im Eingelenker nur streng axial Belasten will, dann entstehen durch die entsprechenden Freiheitsgrade an den Dämpferaugen Seitkräfte auf die Schwinge/Hauptlagerung
> Aber warum sollte man das durch entsprechende Präzision, Oversize-Hauptlager , Steifigkeit durch Materialeinsatz und kluge geometrische Konstruktion des Hinterbaus nicht in den Griff bekommen?


Sorry, ich hab's nicht 100% verstanden: dann mit fester Verbindung Verlängerung-Dämpfer?


----------



## Loewe79 (19. Juni 2014)

Oder man lässt die Sitzstreben weg und endkoppeln am Hauplager ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Das Problem wird so oder so nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen sein, da es Systemimmanent für ALLE Eingelenker ist!
> Wenn man den Dämpfer im Eingelenker nur streng axial Belasten will, dann entstehen durch die entsprechenden Freiheitsgrade an den Dämpferaugen Seitkräfte auf die Schwinge/Hauptlagerung
> Aber warum sollte man das durch entsprechende Präzision, Oversize-Hauptlager , Steifigkeit durch Materialeinsatz und kluge geometrische Konstruktion des Hinterbaus nicht in den Griff bekommen?
> 
> ...



Ja aber hier haben wir noch zusätzlich die Knickung zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Dämpfer. Das macht das ganze noch unschöner. Auch könnte man mit etwas größerem Übersetzungsverhältnis (200/50er Dämpfer) den Hebel verkürzen, wodurch das Problem auch abgemildert wird.
Wir könnten auch einen simplen Eingelenker mit durchbrochenem Sitzrohr bauen. Das Hebeldiagramm ist hier nicht schlechter als mit Verlängerung und man bekommt das sicher noch steifer hin. Ist oldschool, aber in Zeiten von versenkbaren Sattelstützen ist die Konstrunktion außer bei ganz kleinen Größen völlig ok:






:


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab's nicht 100% verstanden: dann mit fester Verbindung Verlängerung-Dämpfer?


Nein, ein klassischer Eingelenker braucht, wenn ich den Dämpfer NUR axial belasten will Gelenke an beiden Dämpferaugen, die seitliche Freiheitsgrade zulassen. Nichts anderes haben wir bei der Verbindung -Dämpferverlängerung/Dämpfer- auch (einen seitlichen Freiheitsgrad).


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja aber hier haben wir noch zusätzlich die Knickung zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Dämpfer.


Stimmt, aber die hat wiederum jede Dämpferverlängerung, ob sie nun direkt von der Schwinge angelenkt wird oder von einem kurzen Umlenkhebel macht dahingehend keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Hört sich kompliziert an aber mein Fazit ist:
> Ein klasischer Eingelenker mit zwei Kugelgelenken an den Dämpferaugen hat genau die gleichen Probleme und funktioniert tadellos wie an vielen Beispielen zu sehen!



Ich mache mir Sorgen um die Anbindung Dämpfer zu Dämpferverlängerung... wenn das Teil dort irgendwie weg knickt, dann macht das keinen Spaß. Diese Problematik gibts beim "normalen" Eingelenker nicht...


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die hat wiederum jede Dämpferverlängerung, ob sie nun direkt von der Schwinge angelenkt wird oder von einem kurzen Umlenkhebel macht dahingehend keinen Unterschied.


Theoretisch ja, aber in der Praxis ist das windige Verlängerungsding mit zusätzlichen Lagern noch dazwischen lange nicht so steif, wie eine kurz gehaltene direkte Schwinge. Es stimmt auch nicht, dass ein Eingelenker gewöhnlicher Bauart die zusätzlichen Freiheitsgrade "braucht". Ich habe noch ein Eingelenkfully herumstehen, das wurde 14 Jahre gefahren, war ursprünglich ein Tourenfully hat Bikeparks, Freeride, Dirtjump und Toureneinsatz mitgemacht (mit kleinen unterschieden beim Aufbau), hat einen alten, originalen Marzocchi C30 Dämpfer mit normalen Buchsen, der (muss ich gestehen) nie geserviced wurde. Der ist immer noch dicht und hat nie gesifft. Sensibel ist das ganze auch. Auch Orange verbaut keine Kugelgelenke und da gibt´s auch nicht mehr undichte Dämpfer als bei anderen Bikes.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die hat wiederum jede Dämpferverlängerung, ob sie nun direkt von der Schwinge angelenkt wird oder von einem kurzen Umlenkhebel macht dahingehend keinen Unterschied.



Die meisten Dämpferverlängerungen (alle?) sind aber ohne Freiheitsgrad ausgeführt, teilweise nur mit speziellen Dämpfern kompatibel... das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, aber in der Praxis ist das windige Verlängerungsding mit zusätzlichen Lagern noch dazwischen lange nicht so steif, wie eine kurz gehaltene direkte Schwinge. Es stimmt auch nicht, dass ein Eingelenker gewöhnlicher Bauart die zusätzlichen Freiheitsgrade "braucht". Ich habe noch ein Eingelenkfully herumstehen, das wurde 14 Jahre gefahren, war ursprünglich ein Tourenfully hat Bikeparks, Freeride, Dirtjump und Toureneinsatz mitgemacht (mit kleinen unterschieden beim Aufbau), hat einen alten, originalen Marzocchi C30 Dämpfer mit normalen Buchsen, der (muss ich gestehen) nie geserviced wurde. Der ist immer noch dicht und hat nie gesifft. Sensibel ist das ganze auch. Auch Orange verbaut keine Kugelgelenke und da gibt´s auch nicht mehr undichte Dämpfer als bei anderen Bikes.


War übrigens der Problem-freiste Rahmen, den ich je hatte. Lager sind auch noch original


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich mache mir Sorgen um die Anbindung Dämpfer zu Dämpferverlängerung... wenn das Teil dort irgendwie weg knickt, dann macht das keinen Spaß. Diese Problematik gibts beim "normalen" Eingelenker nicht...


Ich teile eure Bedenken aber die tatsächlich auftretenden Knickkräfte aufs hintere Dämpferauge (worin sich dieses Konzept zugegebenermaßen vom klassischen Eingelenker unterscheidet) sind auch stark von der Länge und Verwindungsteife der Dämpferverlängerung, von der Dämpfereinbaulänge und dem Übersetzungsverhältniss abhängig.
Das es grundsätzlich dahingehend unproblematischere Konzepte gibt ist unstrittig (z.B umgelenkter Eingelenker, Horstlink...) und wenn sich am Ende herausstellt dass die Idee nicht umsetzbar ist habe ich nichts dagegen sie über Bord zu werfen (war nicht mein Favorit).
Aber ich bin auch der Meinung man sollte die "Nicht-Machbarkeit" vorher nochmal gründlich überdenken.  Bei jedem -nicht langjährig erprobten- Konzept sind unerwartete Probleme drin (Edit: unter Garantie z.B. auch bei der Horstlink-Alternative Nr.4) .


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Eingelenkfully herumstehen, das wurde 14 Jahre gefahren, war ursprünglich ein Tourenfully hat Bikeparks, Freeride, Dirtjump und Toureneinsatz mitgemacht (mit kleinen unterschieden beim Aufbau), hat einen alten, originalen Marzocchi C30 Dämpfer mit normalen Buchsen, der (muss ich gestehen) nie geserviced wurde. Der ist immer noch dicht und hat nie gesifft. Sensibel ist das ganze auch. Auch Orange verbaut keine Kugelgelenke und da gibt´s auch nicht mehr undichte Dämpfer als bei anderen Bikes.


Das deckt sich auch mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen aber gefühlt waren bei der Mehrheit hier die  Bedenken groß, dass ein Eingelenker durch seitliche Krafteinwirkung auf den Dämpfer unsensibel ist und zum frühzeitigen Ableben desselben führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Shredder (19. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich denke, dass die Sache mit dem seitlich wegknicken nicht so das Problem sein wird.
Die Lager, die sich zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung befinden, erlauben z.B. in meiner Skizze keine Auslenkung der Dämpferverlängerung. Dadurch ist der Dämpfer zwischen zwei Bauteilen eingespannt, die sich nicht zur Seite ablenken lassen und wird dadurch nur in axialer Richtung belastet. Wenn sich nun der Hinterbau aber verbiegt oder versetzt wird, gleicht das Gelenk zwischen Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung den Versatz aus, welcher grundsätzlich nur sehr gering ausfallen dürfte. Dieses Gelenk lässt sich nur um die eingezeichnete Achse drehen und nicht nach oben/unten drehen. Falls dann noch eine Drehung des Hinterbaus mit ins Spiel kommt, dreht sich das ganze Dämpfersystem mit und kann durch das Kugelgelenk zwischen Hauptrahmen und Dämpfer aufgefangen werden. Im Extremfall kann sich der Kolben im Dämpfer auch noch drehen.
Das einzige, was mir ein wenig Sorgen bereitet ist, dass man das Gelenk zwischen Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung nicht so stabil hinbekommt, dass es z.B. Knickkräfte nach oben/unten (welche eigentlich durch Kugelgelenk und Lager im Hinterbau rein rechnerisch nicht existieren dürften) nicht genügend Stabilität aufweisen kann.
Ich hoffe, meine Annahmen sind korrekt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist und mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, bitte korrigiert mich, damit mir dieser nicht noch einmal passiert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Trail-Shredder


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

Trail-Shredder schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, dass die Sache mit dem seitlich wegknicken nicht so das Problem sein wird.
> Die Lager, die sich zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung befinden, erlauben z.B. in meiner Skizze keine Auslenkung der Dämpferverlängerung....
> Das einzige, was mir ein wenig Sorgen bereitet ist, dass man das Gelenk zwischen Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung nicht so stabil hinbekommt, dass es z.B. Knickkräfte nach oben/unten (welche eigentlich durch Kugelgelenk und Lager im Hinterbau rein rechnerisch nicht existieren dürften) nicht genügend Stabilität aufweisen kann.Anhang anzeigen 300309


Danke für die Zeichung, das ist das was ich ja auch schon in Worten versuchte auszudrücken aber die Bedenken die du hast sind genau die schon vom foreigner und Stefan angesprochenen, dahingehend sollten wir m.E. möglichst unemotional versuchen den tatsächlichen Effekt abzuschätzen.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Das deckt sich auch mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen aber gefühlt waren bei der Mehrheit hier die  Bedenken groß, dass ein Eingelenker durch seitliche Krafteinwirkung auf den Dämpfer unsensibel ist und zum frühzeitigen Ableben desselben führt.



Diese Bedenken bei normalen Eingelenkern sind aber blödsinnig. Angenommen man würde einen 200/50mm Dämpfer nehmen, dann wäre der Abstand von hinterem Dämpferlager zu Drehpunkt bei rund 165mm. So lang ist beim IBC 1 die Wippe, die den Dämpfer ansteuert. Dann müssten ja da auch unglaubliche Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer kommen und er sofort sein Öl ausspucken, gerade weil noch zusätzlich Lagerstellen dazwischen sind, die auch nicht zur Steifigkeit beitragen. 
Aber das ist ja ein Viergelenker, da kam keiner auf solche Ideen. 

Mir würde der reine Eingelenker ohne Dämpferverlängerung sogar besser gefallen. Wieder 2 Lager weniger und die Progression (Unterschied zwischen Hebelverhältnissen bei 0mm und bei 130mm) beträgt auch -0,25. Bei den Varianten mit Dämpferverlängerung habe ich auch nicht mehr als -0,3 hinbekommen. Also, ist der oben kaum schlechter und das Verlängerungsproblem fällt weg. Probleme gar nicht erst aufkommen zu lassen, ist immer die beste Methode sie zu lösen, vor allem wenn sich daraus keine Nachteile ergeben.
Der einzige Nachteil der entstehen würde ist die Sattelverstellbarkeit bei kleinen Rahmengrößen. Aber es gab hier gar nicht so viel kleine.
*Duck und weg*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Diese Bedenken bei normalen Eingelenkern sind aber blödsinnig. Angenommen man würde einen 200/50mm Dämpfer nehmen, dann wäre der Abstand von hinterem Dämpferlager zu Drehpunkt bei rund 165mm. So lang ist beim IBC 1 die Wippe, die den Dämpfer ansteuert. Dann müssten ja da auch unglaubliche Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer kommen und er sofort sein Öl ausspucken, gerade weil noch zusätzlich Lagerstellen dazwischen sind, die auch nicht zur Steifigkeit beitragen.
> Aber das ist ja ein Viergelenker, da kam keiner auf solche Ideen.


Ähm, du weißt ja, nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Beim ICB 1 kan die Umlenkung aber noch einen Teil der Seitenkräfte die der HInterbau einleitet am Unterrohr abstützen. Und dass die Abstützung fehlt ist doch genau der Punkt der uns Bauchschmerzen macht.

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich frage mich gerade ob wir uns da evtl. tatsächlich zu viel Gedanken machen. Das dumme ist halt, wenn man Protos baut und dann fest stellt dass es wirklich Mist ist, geht ein Haufen Zeit und Geld drauf um eine neue Runde mit anderem Hinterbau zu drehen. 
Gibt es eine Möglich Quick&Dirty eine Dämpferverlängerung + hinterbauähnlicher Anlenkung zu fräsen und auf nen Prüfstand zu schnallen? Dann könnte man evtl. grob abschätzen ob das funzt oder nicht...


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

@Trail-Shredder : Super Zeichnung, so haben wir das alle irgendwie mit Worten auch versucht, aber : "Die Sprache des Konstrukteurs ist das Bild" 
Eigentlich braucht's nicht mal das vordere Kugelgelenk, wenn ich keinen Knoten im Hirn hab. Ist aber sicherlich besser.
Irgendwie ist mir noch nicht klar, warum Speiseeis und die anderen alle das mittlere Gelenk festsetzen. Allerdings sollte das mit normalen Dämpfern auch problemlos funktionieren, muss halt seitlich ordentlich geklemmt sein -so viele Maße für die "Augen" (Durchmesser der Bohrung und Breite) wird's wohl nicht geben.
Was sprach eigentlich noch mal dagegen, diese Verlängerung fest am Hinterbau zu haben und eine herkömmlichen (kurzen) Dämpfer zu nehmen? Also "Orange ohne Bananenschwinge"?
Edit: Ihr seid so schnell.. Also "gelenkige" Verlängerung und "fest mit Hinterbau-Verlängerung" könnte man wirklich leicht mit der gleichen Grundkonstruktion überprüfen.
Ich als Zwerg hätte übrigens gerne ein durchgehendes oder zumindest für Verstellstützen ausreichend langes Sitzrohr.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juni 2014)

Die Dämpferverlängerung eröffnet mehr Möglichkeiten die Progressionskurve zu beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ähm, du weißt ja, nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Beim ICB 1 kan die Umlenkung aber noch einen Teil der Seitenkräfte die der HInterbau einleitet am Unterrohr abstützen. Und dass die Abstützung fehlt ist doch genau der Punkt der uns Bauchschmerzen macht.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich frage mich gerade ob wir uns da evtl. tatsächlich zu viel Gedanken machen. Das dumme ist halt, wenn man Protos baut und dann fest stellt dass es wirklich Mist ist, geht ein Haufen Zeit und Geld drauf um eine neue Runde mit anderem Hinterbau zu drehen.
> Gibt es eine Möglich Quick&Dirty eine Dämpferverlängerung + hinterbauähnlicher Anlenkung zu fräsen und auf nen Prüfstand zu schnallen? Dann könnte man evtl. grob abschätzen ob das funzt oder nicht...



Naja, so weit hinkt der auch nicht. Beide Rahmenabstützungen sind weit unten, recht dicht nebeneinander, relativ weit vom Dämpfer weg. Was über die Sitzstreben an Querkräften rein kommt geht genauso Richtung Dämpfer.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Dämpferverlängerung eröffnet mehr Möglichkeiten die Progressionskurve zu beeinflussen.



... bei durchgehendem Sitzrohr. Sonst geht´s auch fast genauso ohne.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Hätte eine Idee gegen die Knickung an der Stelle Dämpferverlängerung/Dämpferaufnahme. Ich mach mal eine Zeichnung.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

klappt nicht, war Blödsinn. Hatte einen Denkfehler.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich frage mich gerade ob wir uns da evtl. tatsächlich zu viel Gedanken machen. Das dumme ist halt, wenn man Protos baut und dann fest stellt dass es wirklich Mist ist, geht ein Haufen Zeit und Geld drauf um eine neue Runde mit anderem Hinterbau zu drehen.


Die Frage ist berechtigt, aber ist schon richtig so, lieber vorher zweimal gedacht als hinterher dreimal gebaut. Nur verrückt machen sollte man sich nicht, im Notfall gibts halt einen kleinen Umlenkhebel .

@foreigner, die "Loch im Sitzrohrvariante" finde ich an sich nicht schlecht da noch simpler aber um "freie Dämpferwahl" zu haben müsste das dann schon ziemlich groß sein siehe: http://www.corsairbikes.com/konig46g.jpg
Fertigungstechnisch sicher auch ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Aufwand obs Gewichtstechnisch einen Unterschied macht, k.a.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (19. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich würde mich interessieren, wie die Dämpferverlängerung z.B. beim Ibis Ripley oder dem neuen Pivot Phoenix funktioniert und welche Unterschiede es zum geplanten System beim ICB 2.0 gibt, da die Dämpferanlenkung bei diesen Bikes ähnlich ist.


----------



## nuts (19. Juni 2014)

Trail-Shredder schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde mich interessieren, wie die Dämpferverlängerung z.B. beim Ibis Ripley oder dem neuen Pivot Phoenix funktioniert und welche Unterschiede es zum geplanten System beim ICB 2.0 gibt, da die Dämpferanlenkung bei diesen Bikes ähnlich ist.


Der Unterschied ist, dass bei diesen Shortlink-Hinterbauten (Der Hinterbau wird über zwei kurze Umlenkhebel geführt) das hintere Rahmendreieck potentiell die Aufnahme der Dämpferverlängerung weniger seitlich belastet wird, da das hintere Rahmendreieck ja doppelt und nicht nur einfach abgestützt ist.

Wenn wir tatsächlich eine höhere seitliche Belastung hätten, wäre das schlecht für Ansprechverhalten und Dämpferlebensdauer.


----------



## nuts (19. Juni 2014)

Ich erinnere mich glaube ich an einen Votec?-Prototypen mit einseitigem Hinterbau. Wenn unsere Dämpferverlängerung asymmetrisch einseitig oder symmetrisch mittig (kleinerer Druchbruch im Sitzrohr) ausgeführt würde, könnten wir uns die Überlegungen hier auch mit einem Kugelgelenk vom Hals schaffen.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Der Abstand bis zur Abstützung ist beim Ripley aber auch ganz schön lang.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich glaube ich an einen Votec?-Prototypen mit einseitigem Hinterbau. Wenn unsere Dämpferverlängerung asymmetrisch einseitig oder symmetrisch mittig (kleinerer Druchbruch im Sitzrohr) ausgeführt würde, könnten wir uns die Überlegungen hier auch mit einem Kugelgelenk vom Hals schaffen.



Dann kannst du aber auch gleich den Dämpfer rein schrauben, wenn man schon ein Loch macht.


----------



## nuts (19. Juni 2014)

Die Ripley-Gabel erweckt auch nicht den Eindruck, als ob der Freiheitsgrad des hinteren Dämpferauges blockiert würde?! Ich frag mal jemanden, der eines hat.

Wegen kleinem Loch im Sitzrohr: Ja... ich brainstorme ja nur  (Außerdem will ich nicht, dass unser Bike wie ein altes Rotwild aussieht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Hatte aber eine ähnliche Idee schon wie nuts. Das hatte ich hier auch schon hoch geladen, aber wieder gelöscht, weil das aus Platzgründen nichts wird. Bei mir war die Verlängerung 2 teilig und ging um das Sitzrohr herum. Allerdings kann man die Dämpferaufnahme dann hinten nicht "neben den Reifen" setzen, weil man ja das Kugelgelnk braucht.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich glaube ich an einen Votec?-Prototypen mit einseitigem Hinterbau. Wenn unsere Dämpferverlängerung asymmetrisch einseitig oder symmetrisch mittig (kleinerer Druchbruch im Sitzrohr) ausgeführt würde, könnten wir uns die Überlegungen hier auch mit einem Kugelgelenk vom Hals schaffen.


Sorry aber das ist für mich etwas unverständlich, wir lösen doch keines unserer Probleme mit einer einseitigen Verlängerung. Und Kugelgelenk am hinteren Dämpferauge? --> funktioniert nicht.
Kugelgelenk an der hinteren Anlenkung zur Schwinge? --> bräuchten wir auch wieder eine starre Verbindung zum Dämpfer hin (und damit keine Standartdämpfer mehr drin).
Edit: soll jetzt nicht provokant klingen aber so ganz kann ich deinen Gedanken einfach nicht folgen.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Abstand bis zur Abstützung ist beim Ripley aber auch ganz schön lang.




Wenn ich mir das Ibis so ansehen ( danke fürs Bild!) DIE Steifigkeit die durch DIESE "zusätzliche Abstützung" entstehen soll (das sind zwei Lager im Abstand von geschätzt 5cm!?) die bekommen wir doch dreimal besser mit EINEM großdimensionierten Hauptlager hin!
Da sehe ich unsere Befürchtungen nicht gar mehr so tragisch


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Abstand bis zur Abstützung ist beim Ripley aber auch ganz schön lang.



Und wenn man nun die Schwinge dreieckiger macht anstatt diesen Knick reinzuarbeiten wird die Verlängerung schon kürzer. Sehe gerade - unten ist noch ein Platz für einen Flaschenhalter


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Laut Ami-foren soll aber die Stelle auch gerne anfangen zu knarzen.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Mir gefällt die Geschichte mir der Dämpferverlängerung immer weniger. Wenn man sowas mal in echt sieht - wie am Ripley - ich würd´s mir definitiv nicht kaufen!


----------



## User85319 (19. Juni 2014)

Jep, Pivot hat einen ähnlichen Yoke. Auch da soll es manchmal knarzen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Juni 2014)

Und wenn man das so breit gestaltet das noch ein paar Buchsen dazwischen passen. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das es knarzt weil die Aufhängung mit dem Dämpfer "kollidiert".


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, machen die Leute Folie rein, damit es ruhig ist. Da die Folie nachgiebig ist, ist die Klemmung auch nicht mehr richtig fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und wenn man das so breit gestaltet das noch ein paar Buchsen dazwischen passen. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das es knarzt weil die Aufhängung mit dem Dämpfer "kollidiert".


Da sind keine Buchsen. Ist direkt verschraubt und soll anliegen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Juni 2014)

In dem Fall ja. Wir haben aber doch die Möglichkeit aus solchen Problematiken was zu lernen und es besser zu gestalten. Deshalb die Frage, ob es helfen würde die Aufnahme so weit zu konstruieren das man Buchsen oben und unten einbauen kann. Somit würde eben eine Berührung von Dämpfer mit Rahmen verhindert werden.


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> In dem Fall ja. Wir haben aber doch die Möglichkeit aus solchen Problematiken was zu lernen und es besser zu gestalten. Deshalb die Frage, ob es helfen würde die Aufnahme so weit zu konstruieren das man Buchsen oben und unten einbauen kann. Somit würde eben eine Berührung von Dämpfer mit Rahmen verhindert werden.


Sowas mit sehr festem Gleitlagermaterial könnte gut&knarzfrei funktionieren.


----------



## foreigner (19. Juni 2014)

Es hätte so schön einfach sein können, aber nein ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2014)

Und wäre Umwerfer- und Flaschenhaltertauglich 

G.


----------



## bsg (19. Juni 2014)

@foreigner: Ist doch auch ein Eingelenker mit Verlängerung. Wo ist das Problem ;-)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knogi (19. Juni 2014)

ich lese hier jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit mit und hab jetzt als absoluter Laie auch einmal eine Frage:
Derzeit ist ja die Idee, dass die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Verlängerung steif ist und zwischen Hinterbau und Verlängerung flexibel. Wenn man das jetzt tauschen würde, ändert sich dann das Verhalten des Hinterbaus sehr? Bzw. welche Nachteile hätte man dadurch?


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> ich lese hier jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit mit und hab jetzt als absoluter Laie auch einmal eine Frage:
> Derzeit ist ja die Idee, dass die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Verlängerung steif ist und zwischen Hinterbau und Verlängerung flexibel. Wenn man das jetzt tauschen würde, ändert sich dann das Verhalten des Hinterbaus sehr? Bzw. welche Nachteile hätte man dadurch?


Gar nicht Laienhaft, habe ich weiter oben mal vorgeschlagen. Ist aber wieder untergegangen...
Die Anlenkpunkte müssten dann doch wie bei Orange (Die Räder mit Bananenschwinge) liegen, müsste doch gehen?


----------



## knogi (19. Juni 2014)

Quasi ein Banshee Rune als Eingelenker...


----------



## veraono (19. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Es hätte so schön einfach sein können.


Tja , hätte wäre könnte (mir hätts aber auch am Besten gefallen, Präzise arbeiten hätte man da allerdings erst recht müssen).


DocB schrieb:


> Die Anlenkpunkte müssten dann doch wie bei Orange (Die Räder mit Bananenschwinge) liegen, müsste doch gehen?


 Klar aber da wären wir wieder beim Thema Progression.


----------



## DocB (19. Juni 2014)

Na gut, hab' mich nicht mit dem Linkage beschäftigt und verlasse mich auf Euch Kinematik-Experten...


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> ich lese hier jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit mit und hab jetzt als absoluter Laie auch einmal eine Frage:
> Derzeit ist ja die Idee, dass die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Verlängerung steif ist und zwischen Hinterbau und Verlängerung flexibel. Wenn man das jetzt tauschen würde, ändert sich dann das Verhalten des Hinterbaus sehr? Bzw. welche Nachteile hätte man dadurch?





DocB schrieb:


> Gar nicht Laienhaft, habe ich weiter oben mal vorgeschlagen. Ist aber wieder untergegangen...
> Die Anlenkpunkte müssten dann doch wie bei Orange (Die Räder mit Bananenschwinge) liegen, müsste doch gehen?



Ok , nehmen wir mal wieder ein paar Leute mit.
Beim einfachen Eingelenker (mit oder ohne Dämpferverlängerung ist egal) ist es sehr einfach: Der Winkel zwischen den drei Lagern, also Haupdrehpunkt und die beiden beweglichen (!) Dämpferlager muss kleiner 90° sein damit der Hinterbau progressiv arbeitet. Je kleiner der Winkel desto progressiver. Wenn beim vollen Einfedern des Dämpfers der Winkel um die 90° ist (davor kleiner), dann wird der Hinterbau bereits linear. Ist der Winkel schon uneingefedert bei 90° oder gar mehr, dann ist der Hinterbau degressiv.
Das ist der Vorteil der Dämpferverlängerung. Man setzt das bewegliche Lager weit nach hinten, wodurch der Winkel klein wird und der Hinterbau progressiv arbeitet und das ohne dabei das Sizrohr zu unterbrechen. Baut man den Dämpfer direkt in den Hauptrahmen ohne Verlängerung (beispielsweise die Santa Cruz Eingelenker), dann ergibt das eine sehr degressive Kennlinie. Ergebnis: Durchsackende Federung mit wenig Durchschlagschutz und hohem Losbrechmoment. Da kann man nur mit sehr progressiven Luftdämpfern entgegenarbeiten. Es bleibt aber im Vergleich etwas unharmonisch mit deutlicher Tendenz zum durchsacken in der Mitte des Hubs, wo man in Kurven, Absprüngen, etc. eigentlich eine Federung braucht, die schön hoch im Hub bleibt.


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> @foreigner: Ist doch auch ein Eingelenker mit Verlängerung. Wo ist das Problem ;-)?



Genau, machen wir doch sowas. Das ist gestalterische Freiheit ...


----------



## knogi (20. Juni 2014)

@foreigner 
Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## kashamaruch (20. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass bei diesen Shortlink-Hinterbauten (Der Hinterbau wird über zwei kurze Umlenkhebel geführt) das hintere Rahmendreieck potentiell die Aufnahme der Dämpferverlängerung weniger seitlich belastet wird, da das hintere Rahmendreieck ja doppelt und nicht nur einfach abgestützt ist.
> 
> Wenn wir tatsächlich eine höhere seitliche Belastung hätten, wäre das schlecht für Ansprechverhalten und Dämpferlebensdauer.





veraono schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Ibis so ansehen ( danke fürs Bild!) DIE Steifigkeit die durch DIESE "zusätzliche Abstützung" entstehen soll (das sind zwei Lager im Abstand von geschätzt 5cm!?) die bekommen wir doch dreimal besser mit EINEM großdimensionierten Hauptlager hin!
> Da sehe ich unsere Befürchtungen nicht gar mehr so tragisch



Das sehe ich genauso. außerdem handelt es sich beim Ibis um zwei Exzenter-Lager, die doch eigentlich weniger steif sein müssten als einfache Lager. Und wir wollten doch sowieso einen steifen Eingelenker mit sehr großem Hauptlager bauen, oder? 



foreigner schrieb:


> Laut Ami-foren soll aber die Stelle auch gerne anfangen zu knarzen.



Der vom Forum gewählte Eingelenker ist also deshalb nicht realisierbar, oder wie? Wenn alle Firmen so denken würden, dann gäbe es wohl nur sehr selten Neuerungen an Bikes! Steht in den Foren zum Ibis auch etwas über andere Defekte, wie z.B. einem Bruch an der Stelle? wenn nicht, dann sehe ich das Knarzen als kleineres Problem an, sozusagen als Herausforderung an die Konstrukteure, dies zu beheben. Wenn eine Folie an der Kontaktstelle funktioniert, um das Knarzen zu unterbinden, dann könnte man doch schon von vornherein ein geeignetes Material an die Stelle setzen, das den gleichen Effekt hat. Die Verlängerung könnte man so kurz wie möglich ausführen (kurzer als beim Ibis), damit die Verwindungen geringer werden. 

Es gibt doch schon einige Rahmen, die mit Dämpferverlängerung gut funktionieren. Weshalb sollte es denn nun bei unserem Entwurf Probleme geben? Vielleicht machen wir uns nur Probleme, wo es eigentlich gar keine gibt?!



foreigner schrieb:


> Es hätte so schön einfach sein können, aber nein ...



Diesen Entwurf gibt es also doch schon :-( Dies macht ihn für mich wieder uninteressant, da es dann doch nur eine Art Kopie würde. Außerdem sieht der Rahmen ziemlich schwer aus.


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Der vom Forum gewählte Eingelenker ist also deshalb nicht realisierbar, oder wie? Wenn alle Firmen so denken würden, dann gäbe es wohl nur sehr selten Neuerungen an Bikes! Steht in den Foren zum Ibis auch etwas über andere Defekte, wie z.B. einem Bruch an der Stelle? wenn nicht, dann sehe ich das Knarzen als kleineres Problem an, sozusagen als Herausforderung an die Konstrukteure, dies zu beheben. Wenn eine Folie an der Kontaktstelle funktioniert, um das Knarzen zu unterbinden, dann könnte man doch schon von vornherein ein geeignetes Material an die Stelle setzen, das den gleichen Effekt hat. Die Verlängerung könnte man so kurz wie möglich ausführen (kurzer als beim Ibis), damit die Verwindungen geringer werden.
> 
> Es gibt doch schon einige Rahmen, die mit Dämpferverlängerung gut funktionieren. Weshalb sollte es denn nun bei unserem Entwurf Probleme geben? Vielleicht machen wir uns nur Probleme, wo es eigentlich gar keine gibt?!



Die Anderen Rahmen mit Dämpferverlängerung haben alle eine sehr nahe, kurze Abstüzung am Hauprahmen, die Seitenkräfte aufnimmt. Einzig bei dem Ripley ist der Abstand zur Rahmenabstützung relativ lang, aber immer noch kürzer als bei uns. Das Ripley besteht dazu aus Carbon. Damit lassen sich auch enorme Steifigkeiten erzielen bei niedrigem Gewicht. Wir haben Carbon nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber einen Zwang für Carbon finde ich auch nicht toll, nur damit der Rahmen steif wird.
Zur Fehlersammlung am Ripley: Wie lange gibt´s denn schon das Ripley wirklich zu kaufen und wie viele fahren schon eins?  Die, die herumfahren knarzen da anscheinend vom Neukauf weg. Nicht das beste Zeichen für Dauerhaltbarkeit.
Und damit unbedingt etwas Neues bauen zu müssen und sich einfach über offensichtiliche Schwachstellen hinwegzusetzen, wurde schon sehr, sehr viel großer Schrott gebaut.
Ihr könnt´s ja machen, ich muss es ja zum Glück nicht kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Juni 2014)

Wir haben uns ja hier für einen Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung ausgesprochen. Dieser Vorschlag ist ja noch nicht die finale Fassung des ganzen. Und wie du schon richtig sagst - Carbon für die Schwinge steht immer noch zur Möglichkeit, sofern es natürlich Sinn ergibt.


----------



## nuts (20. Juni 2014)

Müssen die Diskussion mal auf ein Fundament stellen. Erster Einfall: An sich spielt sich unsere Frage in 2 Ebenen ab: Seiten-Sicht und Draufsicht. 


In der Seiten-Ansicht erkenne ich denke ich Euler-Knickstab Fall 2, richtig? Daraus ergibt sich ein Moment, für dessen Aufnahme das Dämpferauge eigentlich nicht gemacht ist. Deshalb stützen einige Hersteller ihre Verlängerung zusätzlich oben und unten am Dämpferauge ab, klemmen es ein.

In der Draufsicht ist das Problem einerseits kleiner, weil die Gabel links und rechts abgestützt werden kann, andererseits größer, weil das Dämpferauge jetzt ja hier gelenkig ausgeführt ist und wir gerne zum Selbstschutz des Dämpfers ein Kugelgelenk spendieren würden. 

Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob das Problem praktischer oder theoretischer Natur ist. Wir spendieren der Kiste einfach ein 40 mm Hauptlager und führen den Hinterbau im GT-Sanction oder Fury Stil aus und da passiert rein gar nix?!


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Müssen die Diskussion mal auf ein Fundament stellen. Erster Einfall: An sich spielt sich unsere Frage in 2 Ebenen ab: Seiten-Sicht und Draufsicht.
> 
> 
> In der Seiten-Ansicht erkenne ich denke ich Euler-Knickstab Fall 2, richtig? Daraus ergibt sich ein Moment, für dessen Aufnahme das Dämpferauge eigentlich nicht gemacht ist. Deshalb stützen einige Hersteller ihre Verlängerung zusätzlich oben und unten am Dämpferauge ab, klemmen es ein.
> ...



Du meinst dann ohne Dämpferverlängerung oder mit?
Wenn man den Hinterbau so ausführt wie am Sanction hat das den Vorteil, dass man eine breite, einteilige Verbindung zwischen Hauptdrehpunkt und Dämpferaufnahme schafft. Das bringt viel Steifigkeit. Eine  Dämpferverlängerung macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man sie an den Sitzstreben befestigt, was schon wieder leichte Nachteile hat. Allerdings muss man für so eine einteilige "Verbindungsbox" eh das Sattelrohr unterbrechen. Dann kann man auch gleich den Dämpfer direkt durchlegen wie auf dem Bild beim GT. Ich finde die Lösung viel besser. Das abgebildete GT Sanction hat sicherlich auch eine einwandfreie Progression. Mir würde so ein bike auch besser gefallen und man hätte nochmal 2 Lager weniger, was dem einfach aufgebauten, "wartungsfreien" bike doch sehr gut stehen würde. Bei so einer Konstruktion kann man auch getrost Kugelgelenke weg lassen. Die Dämpfer halten auch so ewig, da gibt´s genug Beispiele für.

Zum Lastfall: So weit ich das sehe, liegst du da richtig.
Das was in der Praxis passieren wird ist eine Verdrehung des Hinterbaus in Querrichtung. (Also von hinten auf das Bike geschaut) Dadurch ergibt sich ein seitlicher Versatz und gleichzeitig ein Verdrehen um die Dämpferachse.


----------



## kashamaruch (20. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Anderen Rahmen mit Dämpferverlängerung haben alle eine sehr nahe, kurze Abstüzung am Hauprahmen, die Seitenkräfte aufnimmt. Einzig bei dem Ripley ist der Abstand zur Rahmenabstützung relativ lang, aber immer noch kürzer als bei uns. Das Ripley besteht dazu aus Carbon. Damit lassen sich auch enorme Steifigkeiten erzielen bei niedrigem Gewicht. Wir haben Carbon nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber einen Zwang für Carbon finde ich auch nicht toll, nur damit der Rahmen steif wird.



Bei gleicher Steifigkeit ist ein Hinterbau aus Carbon sicherlich steifer. Die minimalen, nicht gewünschten Bewegungen, die dennoch an der Dämpververlängerung (DV) entstehen, können jedoch durch bewegliche Verbindungen aufgefangen werden. An der Verbindung Dämpfer/Rahmen wurde ja schon oft das Kugelgelenk angesprochen. Und die Verbindung DV/Dämpfer lässt sich in horizontaler Ebene bewegen. Daher gelangen keinerlei Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer.



nuts schrieb:


> Müssen die Diskussion mal auf ein Fundament stellen. Erster Einfall: An sich spielt sich unsere Frage in 2 Ebenen ab: Seiten-Sicht und Draufsicht.
> 
> 
> In der Seiten-Ansicht erkenne ich denke ich Euler-Knickstab Fall 2, richtig? Daraus ergibt sich ein Moment, für dessen Aufnahme das Dämpferauge eigentlich nicht gemacht ist. Deshalb stützen einige Hersteller ihre Verlängerung zusätzlich oben und unten am Dämpferauge ab, klemmen es ein.



Diese Klemmung, die ein vertikales Knicken verhindert, könnte man so ausführen, dass sie dennoch eine leichte seitliche Bewegung der Dämpferbuchse erlaubt. Z.B. durch ein etwas weicheres Material wie Elastomer oder anderer Kunststoff etc. 



nuts schrieb:


> In der Draufsicht ist das Problem einerseits kleiner, weil die Gabel links und rechts abgestützt werden kann, andererseits größer, weil das Dämpferauge jetzt ja hier gelenkig ausgeführt ist und wir gerne zum Selbstschutz des Dämpfers ein Kugelgelenk spendieren würden.



Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht. Ein Kugelgelenk wird doch nur an der Verbindung Rahmen/Dämpfer benötigt und die Gabel der DV lässt den Dämpfer nicht seitlich abknicken.



nuts schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob das Problem praktischer oder theoretischer Natur ist. Wir spendieren der Kiste einfach ein 40 mm Hauptlager und führen den Hinterbau im GT-Sanction oder Fury Stil aus und da passiert rein gar nix?!



Mit einem so großen Hauptlager haben sich dann vielleicht sowieso die befürchteten seitlichen Kräfte auf den Dämpfer erledigt, auch mit DV. 

Bei den Konzepten mit direkter Anlenkung wird der Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und Unterrohr steiler, weshalb dieses stärker belastet wird und vielleicht deshalb wieder massiver/schwerer ausgeführt werden muss?!
Bei direkter Anlenkung ist der Dämpfer dem Hinterrad ausgeliefert und es würde ein Schutz vor Dreck benötigt werden.


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

Im übrigen halte ich den Vergleich mit dem Ripey auch nicht für gut. Es hat immerhin zwei Punkte (die auch nicht klein Dimensioniert sind, die den Hinterbau aufnehmen. Diese liegen zwar nahe nebeneinander, aber auch mit einer Oversize-Lagerung wir man mit einem Gelenk da was Steifigkeit angeht nicht dran kommen (zumindest nicht wenn man wenigstens noch mit einem Auge auf das Gewicht schaut).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Bei direkter Anlenkung ist der Dämpfer dem Hinterrad ausgeliefert und es würde ein Schutz vor Dreck benötigt werden.


Nicht unbedingt. Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Mir ist bisher zumindest in keinem Stereo, Tyee und wie sie alle heißen ein Dämpfer untergekommen der wegen Dreckbeschuss verschlissen wäre. Groben Dreck schiebt die Dichtung weg, und das feine Zeug, was im zweifel drunter kommt und abrasiv wirkt hast du bei nahezu jedem Dämpfer. Wenn ich überlege was sich immer an Modder zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohr sammelt...


----------



## nuts (20. Juni 2014)

Nur fürs Protokoll: Ich habe gerade bestätigt bekommen, dass Ibis beim Ripley die Verbindung Dämpferverlängerung-Dämpferauge nicht gegen Verdrehung festlegt. Ein Ausknicken wird dort also durch die doppelt geführte Gabel und die vordere Dämpferaufnahme verhindert.

Heißt jetzt nur: Man kann das so machen. Ob das gut ist, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

@kashamaruch : Alles nett was du schreibst (außer die Geschichte mit dem weichen Material oder Elastomer. Das fahr ich dir in einer Stunde kaputt), aber ich glaube, du hast das Problem noch nicht ganz verstanden. Es geht nicht um Belastung auf den Dämpfer selbst. Lies nochmal hier im Thread ab Seite 14 beginnend beim Beitrag vom Stefan. Thema "Selbstverstärkung"


----------



## foreigner (20. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ...
> Heißt jetzt nur: Man kann das so machen. Ob das gut ist, sei dahin gestellt.



Beim Ripley, was meiner Ansicht nach Steifigkeitsvorteile hat (zwei Aufnahmepunkte, immer noch kürzerer Abstand zur Verlängerung, Carbon). Und wie du schon schreibst: Ob, das gut ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Shredder (20. Juni 2014)

Hätte da mal eine Frage: Was wäre, wenn man des Gelenk zwischen Dämpferauge und Dämpferverlängerung fest ausführen würde, indem man ein anderes Bauteil auf das Dämpferauge klemmt und die Drehbewegung nicht direkt im Dämpferauge, sondern zwischen Klemmelement und Dämpferverlängerung erlaubt? Dieses Klemmelement könnte man dann größer dimensionieren, sodass es die Knickkräfte aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (20. Juni 2014)

Habe einmal versucht meine Idee in eine Skizze zu verwandeln, bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher, ob es so funktionieren könnte:


 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Trail-Shredder


----------



## xtccc (20. Juni 2014)

die Gewindeenden laufen in den Gleitlagern ?


----------



## Trail-Shredder (20. Juni 2014)

Auf einer Seite könnte man grundsätzlich auf Gewinde und Mutter verzichten und auf der anderen Seite eine etwas höhere Scheibe und einen kleinen Gewindefreistich auf Höhe der Scheibe realisieren. Diesen Punkt hatte ich in der Skizze leider noch nicht überdacht. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## kashamaruch (20. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @kashamaruch : Lies nochmal hier im Thread ab Seite 14 beginnend beim Beitrag vom Stefan. Thema "Selbstverstärkung"



Stimmt, ich hatte erst ab Seite 15 gelesen. Dennoch sind auch die auf Seite 14 angesprochenen Probleme erstmal nur theoretischer Natur. Vielleicht sollte man wirklich mal verschiedene Varianten der Anlenkung (mit und ohne Kugelgelenk, Starre oder Bewegliche Verbindung DV/Dämpfer) irgendwie auf einem Prüfstand oder an Prototypen testen?


----------



## DocB (20. Juni 2014)

@foreigner : ja, danke Für den Erklärungsthread auf Seite 17.
Und Dämpferanlenkung hinten weit oben Richtung Oberrohr und vorne aufs Unterrohr mit Winkel <90° geht sich platzmäßig nicht aus. So in etwa: 


(Nur Anlenkpunkte) -> hier muss deswegen das Unterrohr durchbrochen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. Juni 2014)

Ah, endlich.

Für mehr Steifigkeit könnte man noch den Hinterbau zwischen Sitzrohr und HR schließen.

Dann käme man auf einen Hybriden zwischen diesem Orange und dem Ripley. Allerdings ohne die Möglichkeit, die Kennlinie per Hebel zu manipulieren.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juni 2014)

würde aber die schwinge unnötig verlängern


----------



## DocB (20. Juni 2014)

Bitte bedenken: mir ist schon klar, dass sowohl die Lage des Hauptdrehpunktes (zu weit vorn) als auch die "Bananenschwinge" hier diskutiert und abgewählt wurden. Mir geht es nur um die Frage bzw. die Hoffnung, dass mit Dämpferanlenkungen innerhalb des Hauptrahmendreiecks  vielleicht auch eine vernünftige Kennlinie hinzubekommen ist. Dann erübrigt sich die leidige Suche nach Befestigung der Dämpferverlängerung und der Dämpfer (oder die Aufnahme) bekommen Kugelgelenke, von mir aus auch angepasste klassische Lager, fertig.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juni 2014)

Trail-Shredder schrieb:


> Habe einmal versucht meine Idee in eine Skizze zu verwanndeln, bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher, ob es so funktionieren könnte:
> Anhang anzeigen 300578
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Trail-Shredder



Sehr schön dargestellt
Diese idee kam mir beim durcharbeiten dieses fadens auch. Die knickung zw. Dämpfer und DV ist ja  momentan das grösste problem, bzw das was man am schwersten einschätzen kann. Ein solches zwischteil kann durch grösseren lagerabstand und ordentlicher klemmung (angepasst auf jeden dämpfer) genau dieses problem lösen.
die ideemit dem durchbrochenen sitzrohr find ich jetzt auch ok, aber wenn wir an einer idealen kennlinie festhalten wollen...

evtl. Könnte/sollte man auch einfach mal nen paar vorversuche mit ďämpfer+DV unter axiallast machen. Beide enden sind ja gelenkig gelagert, da ist die knicklast vielleicht garnicht so kritisch.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die ideemit dem durchbrochenen sitzrohr find ich jetzt auch ok, aber wenn wir an einer idealen kennlinie festhalten wollen...



Also da das jetzt schon öfters erwähnt wurde, eindeutiges nein.

G.


----------



## foreigner (21. Juni 2014)

Also, mal kurz zusammengefasst:
Eine Vernünftige Anlenkung für passende Progression lässt sich nur auf 3 Varianten bekommen:

- weit vorne liegender Hauptdrehpunkt (wie auf Bild von DocB) --> Nachteile was Antriebsneutralität auf versch. Kettenblättern und vor allem Bremsneutralität angeht. --> nicht gut

- Dämpferverlängerung --> Abknickproblem / Schwachstelle an Verbindung Dämpfer/Verlängerung, Zusätzliche Verstärkung von Seitenkräften --> evtl. Probleme an der Dämpferaufnahme, schlechtere Haltbarkeit der Lager, schwerere Konstruktion, grundsätzlich Zusatzlager an der Verlängerung notwendig, Kugelgelenke notwendig (?) --> eigentlich alles auch nicht gut

- Durchbrochenes Sitzrohr --> (Kugelgelenke gar nicht notwendig, seit langem erfolgreich ohne erprobt), leichter, steifer Hinterbau am besten realisierbar, einziger Nachteil: durchbrochenes Sitzrohr bei kleinen Rahmengrößen ungünstig --> für mich die beste Variante ; käme in etwa wie das oben von nut gepostete GT Sanktion ohne I-Drive und mit etwas tieferem Hauptdrehpunkt hin.

Von der Progression her kann man bei allen drei Varianten auf etwas das gleiche Ergebnis kommen, da gibt´s keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

Alternative: System verwerfen.


----------



## pfiff (21. Juni 2014)

Ich finde ja den Prototyp von Orange ganz nett. Ist halt die Frage, ob man eine gute Progression ohne aufgeschnittenes Unterrohr hin bekommt. Unser Rahmen ist ja größer und der Dämpfer kürzer.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mit einer derartigen Schwinge der Rahmen noch leicht wird.


----------



## kashamaruch (21. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, mal kurz zusammengefasst:
> Eine Vernünftige Anlenkung für passende Progression lässt sich nur auf 3 Varianten bekommen:
> 
> - weit vorne liegender Hauptdrehpunkt (wie auf Bild von DocB) --> Nachteile was Antriebsneutralität auf versch. Kettenblättern und vor allem Bremsneutralität angeht. --> nicht gut
> ...



Ich denke, dass das Problem mit der Dämpferverlängerung umso größer wird, je länger diese ausgeführt ist (länger = weniger steif). Fazit: die DV so kurz wie möglich halten. Dies lässt sich einerseits durch ein so konstruiertes Sitzrohr erreichen, das auf Höhe der DV so weit hinten wie möglich liegt, z.B. durch einen Knick oder Bogen. Oder durch einen weiter vorne sitzenden Hauptdrehpunkt. Hierzu eine Frage: wie weit vorne darf der Drehpunkt sitzen, damit die Performance noch gut ist? Bzw. wie erkenne ich bei Linkage, dass die Position noch gut ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2014)

Arrg, dann machmer halt noch einen zusätzlichen Hebel an die Verlängerung, der von oben oder unten kommend, dieses Verlängerungsteil  vorne führt 

G.


----------



## nuts (21. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, mal kurz zusammengefasst:
> Eine Vernünftige Anlenkung für passende Progression lässt sich nur auf 3 Varianten bekommen:
> 
> - weit vorne liegender Hauptdrehpunkt (wie auf Bild von DocB) --> Nachteile was Antriebsneutralität auf versch. Kettenblättern und vor allem Bremsneutralität angeht. --> nicht gut
> ...



Ist jetzt schon spät, aber gerade leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum bei Variante 2 Kugelgelenke nötig sein sollen, und bei Variante 3 nicht? Wenn wir nämlich postulieren, dass auch bei 2 keine nötig sind, weil Hinterbau und Hauptlager steif genug, dann sehe ich die ganze Ausknick-Thematik nicht so wild, weil wir dann das Dämpferauge sauber fixieren können (Und nicht wie Ibis) und der Drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (21. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Problem mit der Dämpferverlängerung umso größer wird, je länger diese ausgeführt ist (länger = weniger steif). Fazit: die DV so kurz wie möglich halten. Dies lässt sich einerseits durch ein so konstruiertes Sitzrohr erreichen, das auf Höhe der DV so weit hinten wie möglich liegt, z.B. durch einen Knick oder Bogen.



Sitzrohr so weit hinten wie möglich ist halt ein Zielkonflikt mit Sitzrohr weit nach vorne, damit das Hinterrad nicht kollidiert. 



kashamaruch schrieb:


> Oder durch einen weiter vorne sitzenden Hauptdrehpunkt. Hierzu eine Frage: wie weit vorne darf der Drehpunkt sitzen, damit die Performance noch gut ist? Bzw. wie erkenne ich bei Linkage, dass die Position noch gut ist?



Der weit vorne liegende Drehpunkt macht den Bauraum ums Yoke schlechter und den Hinterbau weicher. Dann wandert der Drehpunkt ins Unterrohr, was dann ziemlich schwer werden dürfte. Zusätzlich gilt: Je weiter vorne, desto schlechter fürs Bremsen. Bei Linkage siehst Du bspw. den Pedalrückschlag größer und den Antisquat geringer werden, wobei das - Eingelenker - eigentlich immer stark von der gewählten Kettenblattgröße abhängt.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (22. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon spät, aber gerade leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum bei Variante 2 Kugelgelenke nötig sein sollen, und bei Variante 3 nicht? Wenn wir nämlich postulieren, dass auch bei 2 keine nötig sind, weil Hinterbau und Hauptlager steif genug, dann sehe ich die ganze Ausknick-Thematik nicht so wild, weil wir dann das Dämpferauge sauber fixieren können (Und nicht wie Ibis) und der Drops ist gelutscht.



Bei Variante 3 muss man unterscheiden, dass sich dabei lediglich der Dämpfer zwischen zwei Buchsen befindet, welche ein gewisses Spiel aufweisen und minimale Ungleichmäßigkeiten ausgleichen können. Bei Variante 2 haben wir hingegen das Problem, dass die Gabel bzw. Dämpferverlängerung an zwei Orten mit den Ausfallenden verbunden werden und dadurch keine Bewegung zulassen. Wenn man nun z.B. kein Gelenk zwischen Dämpferverlängerung und Dämpfer hineingibt, sondern dieses fest spannt, kann der Dämpfer bei einer minimalen Verbiegung oder Versetzung des Hinterbaus nicht ausweichen, was zu unerwünschten Kräften auf den Dämpfer zur Folge haben kann. Ich hoffe meine Annahmen sind korrekt. Bitte korrigiert mich, falls dies nicht so ist.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. Juni 2014)

Wäre es nicht einfacher, wenn ihr Skizzen macht, um zu verdeutlichen was ihr meint? Ich lese hier zwar gerne mit, aber nachvollziehen kann ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Mein Physiklehrer hat immer gemeint: Alles aufzeichnen!


----------



## Trail-Shredder (22. Juni 2014)

Das in Worten ausgedrückte in einer stark vereinfachten Skizze dargestellt:


----------



## veraono (22. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wenn wir nämlich postulieren, dass auch bei 2 keine nötig sind, weil Hinterbau und Hauptlager steif genug, dann sehe ich die ganze Ausknick-Thematik nicht so wild, weil wir dann das Dämpferauge sauber fixieren können (Und nicht wie Ibis) und der Drops ist gelutscht.



Sehe das nach wie vor auch so wie du, wenn man die Bauteile ausreichend steif auslegt (Das Mehrgewicht kann man auch gerne wenns beliebt mit irgendwelchen zus. Umlenkhebel, Lagern oder statisch ungünstigen Rohrunterbrechungen gegenrechnen), dann kann man den Dämpfer auch mit einer Verlängerung spannungsfrei und axial belasten wie bei einem Eingelenker ohne Verlängerung (und von mir aus auch mit einem Kugelgelenk).

Dass es Knick-Kräfte gibt die Kontrolliert werden müssen ist völlig klar,  aber dass dieses befürchtete "seitliche Ausknicken" je Realität wird ?
@Stefan.Stark, ist es dir evtl. möglich das Ganze mal einer groben Simulation zu unterziehen, dass wir zu fundierteren Annahmen kommen, bevor man hier alles über den Haufen wirft und sich ein anderes Konzept mit anderen Problemstellen sucht (die uns dann auch wieder beschäftigen?).[/QUOTE]


----------



## foreigner (22. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon spät, aber gerade leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum bei Variante 2 Kugelgelenke nötig sein sollen, und bei Variante 3 nicht? Wenn wir nämlich postulieren, dass auch bei 2 keine nötig sind, weil Hinterbau und Hauptlager steif genug, dann sehe ich die ganze Ausknick-Thematik nicht so wild, weil wir dann das Dämpferauge sauber fixieren können (Und nicht wie Ibis) und der Drops ist gelutscht.



Der Unterschied ist sehr einfach. Der Hinterbau von Variante 3 ist erheblich steifer. Dadurch, dass Drehpunkt und Dämpferaufnahme quasi direkt mit einer recht breiten Box verbunden werden kann (kein Sitzrohr im Weg). Bei der Dämpferverlängerungsvariante geht das schon nicht, Dazu kommt die Gabel und zusätzliche Lagerstellen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass das ansatzweise so steif ist, es sei denn man steckt da wesentlich mehr Material rein. Aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass Bike soll leicht werden ...
Das Bike mit dem keine Probleme hatte, hat einen recht kurzen (nach oben) Hinterbau und eine direkte Verbindung durch ein recht dickes Rohr. Das ist steif. Orange Bikes haben supersteife Schwingen, usw.. Man muss das schon richtig bauen.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte, es ginge die ganze Zeit darum, dass man zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung auch noch ein Gelenk hat und dadurch irgendwelche Effekte. So sieht es jedenfalls in der Skizze aus dem Newsthread aus. Da ist ein weißer Kreis. Hat man das überhaupt? ist das zwingend notwendig für die gewünschte Progressionskurve? Oder ist der HInterbau starr mit der Dämpferverlängerung verbunden?


----------



## ONE78 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das das seitliche wegknicken kritisch sein kann. Wenn der hinterbau vernünftig steif ausgeführt wird, wieviel wird sich dann die dämpferanlenkung aus der mitte rausdrehen? Nen paar mm. Selbst wenn das 5mm wären, wäre die selbstverstärkung durch den dämpfer unkritisch.


----------



## nuts (23. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist sehr einfach. Der Hinterbau von Variante 3 ist erheblich steifer. Dadurch, dass Drehpunkt und Dämpferaufnahme quasi direkt mit einer recht breiten Box verbunden werden kann (kein Sitzrohr im Weg). Bei der Dämpferverlängerungsvariante geht das schon nicht, Dazu kommt die Gabel und zusätzliche Lagerstellen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass das ansatzweise so steif ist, es sei denn man steckt da wesentlich mehr Material rein. Aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass Bike soll leicht werden ...
> Das Bike mit dem keine Probleme hatte, hat einen recht kurzen (nach oben) Hinterbau und eine direkte Verbindung durch ein recht dickes Rohr. Das ist steif. Orange Bikes haben supersteife Schwingen, usw.. Man muss das schon richtig bauen.



Das sehe ich anders. Die von Dir angeführten Steifigkeitsunterschiede entstehen nicht dadurch, ob der Dämpfer verlängert wird, oder nicht - denn die Drehpunkte liegen ja bei beiden Varianten nahezu identisch. Wie Du richtig schreibst, entstehen Steifigkeits / Gewichts-unterschiede dadurch, dass linke und rechte Sitz- und Kettenstreben entweder mittig verbunden sind, oder nicht. Das hängt aber nicht davon ab, ob der Dämpfer durchs oder ums Sitzrohr herum geht. Sondern davon, ob das Sitzrohr bis zum Hauptlager durchgeht, oder ob es Platz für den Hinterbau macht. Auf diese Art und Weise können wir den Hinterbau Steif und leicht machen - geht aber dann auf Kosten des Hauptrahmen-Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es ginge die ganze Zeit darum, dass man zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung auch noch ein Gelenk hat und dadurch irgendwelche Effekte. So sieht es jedenfalls in der Skizze aus dem Newsthread aus. Da ist ein weißer Kreis. Hat man das überhaupt? ist das zwingend notwendig für die gewünschte Progressionskurve? Oder ist der HInterbau starr mit der Dämpferverlängerung verbunden?



Zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung ist das Lager, richtig. Das sorgt für die gewünschte Progression. Alternativen sind wie gesagt das unterbrochene Sitzrohr oder der Bananen-Hinterbau


----------



## foreigner (23. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Die von Dir angeführten Steifigkeitsunterschiede entstehen nicht dadurch, ob der Dämpfer verlängert wird, oder nicht - denn die Drehpunkte liegen ja bei beiden Varianten nahezu identisch. Wie Du richtig schreibst, entstehen Steifigkeits / Gewichts-unterschiede dadurch, dass linke und rechte Sitz- und Kettenstreben entweder mittig verbunden sind, oder nicht. Das hängt aber nicht davon ab, ob der Dämpfer durchs oder ums Sitzrohr herum geht. Sondern davon, ob das Sitzrohr bis zum Hauptlager durchgeht, oder ob es Platz für den Hinterbau macht. Auf diese Art und Weise können wir den Hinterbau Steif und leicht machen - geht aber dann auf Kosten des Hauptrahmen-Gewicht.



Wenn ich aber - wie du schreibst - das Sitzrohr für einen steifen Hinterbau im unteren Bereich nicht durchgehend mache, sondern es Platz für den Hinterbau macht, dann Unterbrechen wir den Hauptrahmen und das Sitzrohr ja eh. Ich verstehe nicht, warum wir dann nicht gleich den Dämpfer durchlegen. Das macht keinen Unterschied mehr. In diesem Fall ist die Verlängerung schlichtweg für die Katz, weil sie ihren Sinn (Durchgehendes Sitzrohr und klassischer Hauptrahmen) nicht mehr erfüllt.
Man wird das so aber kaum klären können. Simulieren oder Proto bauen hilft. Allerdings kann es dauern, bis man etwas kaputt gefahren hat. Dann nochmal zu ändern wird aus Zeitgründen nicht einfach.


----------



## kashamaruch (23. Juni 2014)

Also ich verstehe euere Probleme nicht. Klar, wenn wir unten das Sitzrohr durchbrechen, dann können wir gleich einen einfachen Eingelenker bauen, was ich dann auch besser fände. Es ist aber glaube ich nicht nötig, das Sitzrohr zu durchbrechen. Die Kettenstreben können doch ganz normal vor dem Tretlager verbunden werden. *Bei genügend Offset des Sitzrohrs können sogar die Sitzstreben über dem Reifen miteinander verbunden werden, ohne dass das Sitzrohr im Weg ist. *Dies habe ich auch schon mit Linkage gezeichnet und sollte wirklich klappen. Man kann also auch mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr einen steifen Hinterbau bauen. 

Was ich noch herausgefunden habe: Die Dämpferverlängerung wird bei guter Progressionskurve ca. 16-17cm lang. 

Bei einem einfachen Eingelenker mit durchbrochenem Sitzrohr und 45cm Rahmenhöhe kann man die Sattelstütze ca. 20cm versenken. Keine Ahnung, wer und ob jemand mehr Tiefe benötigt.


----------



## nuts (23. Juni 2014)

Also mir genügten 80 - 90 mm Dämpferverlängerung,kannst mal nen Screenshot posten?

Ich hätte gerne 250, wenn nicht sogar 280 mm gerades Sitzrohr. Warum? Weil ich in einem Bike, das so einen großen Kompromiss schaffen will, nicht auf viel Verstellbereich verzichten will. Eine Vecnum Moveloc mit 200 mm würde ich dann voll ausreizen, sprich ganz versenken, und die hat 283 mm Einstecktiefe.

So wie ich das sehe, haben wir 4 ? Möglichkeiten Hinterbau und Sitzrohr nicht kollidieren zu lassen:

V1: Bisher skizziert und gerade von Kashmaruch beschrieben: Der Hinterbau wird im Yoke, im lager und durch die Gabel versteift. Bei Sitzrohrversatz evtl. oben zusätzliche Verbindung möglich.





V2: Der Hinterbau wird über und unter dem Hauptdrehpunkt mittig ausgeführt, dafür weicht das Sitzrohr nach vorne aus. Weniger Einstecktiefe, Hinterbau-Konstruktion leichter/steifer




V3: Wir lassen die Verlängerung weg, unterbrechen das Sitzrohr. Die skizzierte Kinematik würde funktionieren, die Einstecktiefe wird allerdings sehr gering. Der Hinterbau wird leicht und steif.




V4: Wir versuchen alles in den Hauptrahmen zu ziehen, ohne Verlängerung. Der Hinterbau wird weicher, das Unterrohr muss minimal nach vorne ausweichen, dafür geht das Sitzrohr gerade durch und der Dämpfer kann mit Kugelgelenken ausgeführt werden. Auch diese Kinematik würde funktionieren, mit 190mm Dämpfer


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2014)

Bei 1+2 haben wir immernoch das knickproblem


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Dass es Knick-Kräfte gibt die Kontrolliert werden müssen ist völlig klar,  aber dass dieses befürchtete "seitliche Ausknicken" je Realität wird ?
> @Stefan.Stark, ist es dir evtl. möglich das Ganze mal einer groben Simulation zu unterziehen, dass wir zu fundierteren Annahmen kommen, bevor man hier alles über den Haufen wirft und sich ein anderes Konzept mit anderen Problemstellen sucht (die uns dann auch wieder beschäftigen?).



So easy wirds leider nicht, schließlich kommt es hier auf die konstruktive Umsetzung der Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung an. Dann müssten wir noch wissen, wie groß eventuelle Ungenauigkeiten und Steifigkeiten in der Praxis sind, um einen potentiell vorhandenen "Knick" (Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung) zu simulieren.

Aber mal gaaaaanz grob:
Wenn wir von einer maximalen Dämpferkraft von 5000N und einem Winkel von 3° (zwischen Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung, erstmal egal in welcher Ebene) ausgehen, dann erzeugen wir ca. 261N unerwünschte Querkraft.

Zur Seite hin sehe ich das nicht allzu problematisch, die Kraft wird über die breite Abstützung gefangen und geht in den Hinterbau (261N Querkraft sehe ich da nicht als großes Problem an, v.a. wenn wir fette Lager verwenden)... aber als Auslenkung nach oben oder unten würde das genau den Bereich der Anbindung wie einen "vorgeknickten" Stab belasten... und das immer wieder.

Die Frage ist jetzt... sind 3° Abweichung realistisch? Zur Seite würde ich das schon denken (Flex Hinterbau), nach oben oder unten halte ich es für übertrieben, da hängt die Genauigkeit von unserer Anbindung ab... hier würde ich eher mal 0,5° Abweichung als realistisch einschätzen (=> ~43N => "4,4kg die auf die "Knickstelle" drücken").

Wie gesagt... das ist jetzt mal grob geschätzt... so schlimm finde ich die Sache jetzt aber nicht. Das sollte uns nicht von diesem Konzept abhalten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juni 2014)

Achso... zum letzten Post:

Bei dem Winkel nach oben/unten ist die "Selbstverstärkung" noch nicht berücksichtigt... wenn dadurch aus 0,5° auf einmal 4° oder 5° werden, haben wir ein Problem. Wir müssen also schon eine (in diesem Freiheitsgrad) steife Verbindung realisieren!


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2014)

Da dann sollte zw. Dämpfer und DV doch lieber nen nadellager. Damit werden schon 0,5grad recht schwierig.

achja, muss der hauptdrehpunkt so weit nach hinten, ich hatte den jetzt eher übers tretlager, evtl sogar noch nen tick weiter nach vorn gesetzt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe den Hauptdrehpunkt auch ein kleines Stück weiter vorne... damit können wir den Pedalrückschlag noch etwas reduzieren. Aber es wird immer ein Kompromiss zwischen vielen Faktoren bleiben (Antriebsneutralität, Bremsverhalten, Pedalrückschlag, Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Bauraum, ...).


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Juni 2014)

V1 und V4 sagen mir mehr zu aufgrund des durchgehenden Sitzrohrs. Bei V4 wäre die Frage was "der Hinterbau wird weicher" konkret bedeutet. Ist es spürbar wenn man auf dem Rad fährt, kann man es nur von Hand drücken und sehen wenn man neben dem Rad steht oder ist es gar nur messbar und schlussendlich relativ wurscht da man es nicht wirklich spürt?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2014)

ich glaube die steifigkeit in diesem frühen stadium abzuschätzen, ist recht schwierig. klar kann man sich die längen usw ansehen, aber muss der hinterbau so klassisch dreieckig sein oder geht auch ne schwinge ala orange oder elevated chainstays oder plaste oder...

und die umwerferbefestigung sehe ich bei o.g. design auch nur recht schwierig...aber wer will das schon


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> aber muss der hinterbau so klassisch dreieckig sein oder geht auch ne schwinge ala orange oder elevated chainstays oder plaste oder...



Ich glaube, das ist nicht vorgesehen: "Außerdem ist keine "elevated Chainstay", sondern grob eine Hinterbau-Linienführung wie in der Skizze angedacht." 
Diese Orange Bananen sehen, finde ich persönlich, furchtbar aus.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2014)

ich find ja sowas garnicht so schlecht


----------



## foreigner (23. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist nicht vorgesehen: "Außerdem ist keine "elevated Chainstay", sondern grob eine Hinterbau-Linienführung wie in der Skizze angedacht."
> Diese Orange Bananen sehen, finde ich persönlich, furchtbar aus.


Geschmacksache. Mir gefallen sie. Und höchstpraktisch sind sie dazu:
- Keine Konflikte beim Platz mit Umwerfer
- Leicht viel Reifenfreiheit realisierbar
- keine Kettenklemmer (Chainsuck)
- sehr gut sauber zu machen
- Kaum Kettenschlagen
- Kette beim ausgebauten Rad einfach komplett abnehmbar, ohne diese zu öffnen. Bei Wartung und Putzen am Antrieb sehr praktisch
Ich würde hoch gezogene Kettenstreben daher klar bevorzugen. Eigentlich ist es aus meiner Sicht ziemlich dämlich was anderes zu bauen bei den Vorteilen.


----------



## bsg (23. Juni 2014)

Dafür dürfte die Steifigkeit und das Gewicht (zur Kompensation Steifigkeit) nicht so der Brüller sein. Und optisch ... Na ja ... Vermutlich kann man einige der Vorteile auch über eine Asymmetrie der Schwinge erreichen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geschmacksache. Mir gefallen sie. Und höchstpraktisch sind sie dazu:
> - Keine Konflikte beim Platz mit Umwerfer
> - Leicht viel Reifenfreiheit realisierbar
> - keine Kettenklemmer (Chainsuck)
> ...



Da ich 3 Räder mit abnehmbarer Kette und 2 davon mit oben rum hab, kann ich jeden der Punkte voll bestätigen 
Aber 1 und 4 schauen garnetmal so schlecht aus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub Jürgen killt uns wenn wir ihm mit der Banane kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2014)

Hat doch selber mal Bananen gemacht 







G.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2014)

was auch mit das schönste rad war, was er gebaut hat.


----------



## foreigner (23. Juni 2014)

Wer so etwas verbrochen hat darf über hoch gezogene Kettenstreben nicht jammern:


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2014)

G.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Juni 2014)

Wieso kann man da die Kette einfach komplett abnehmen ohne öffnen? Die steckt doch im Schaltwerk. Was übersehe ich?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2014)

Bei ihm wohl schoh, bei mir net....da gings nur durch den Rohloffspanner 

G.


----------



## foreigner (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, die zwei Schräubchen vom Schaltwerkskäfig muss man aufmachen. Aber wenn man den Antrieb reinigt, macht man das ja für gewöhnlich mit. (Ich zumindest. Wenn man´s nicht macht kann man sich den Rest auch sparen, so viel Siff wie da immer hängt.)


----------



## kashamaruch (23. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also mir genügten 80 - 90 mm Dämpferverlängerung,kannst mal nen Screenshot posten?



Ich denke, dass bei Deinen Zeichnungen der Reifen mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert, da es keinen Versatz hat. Desweiteren wird das mit dem Dämpfer sicher ziemlich knapp, den so in den Rahmen zu setzen. Bei meinen Entwürfen mit Linkage sieht das alles etwas anders aus. Je länger die Dämpferverlängerung bzw. je weiter vorne das Hauptlager, desto mehr Progression bekommt das Hebelverhältnis. Bei einer kurzen DV hätte man kaum Progression mehr. Hier ist jetzt die DV ca. 160mm lang, der Dämpfer 200mm mit 51mm Hub. Das Sitzrohr hat ein Offset von 50mm. Bei 2,5" Reifen bleiben im eingefederten Zustand noch ca. 32mm Freiraum zw. Reifen und Sitzrohr. Mit so einem Offset kann man die Schwinge auch um den Reifen herum komplett schließen, was sicher eine hohe Steifigkeit bringt. Meine Schwinge soll übrigens eine "Banane" darstellen ;-) Auf der linken Seite könnte man sie ja normal als Dreieck auslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (23. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme V4 oder die Banane - wenn diese eine Carbon-Monocoque ist. Das kompensiert die möglichen Steifigkeitsnachteile. Bitte aber ausschäumen, sonst prima Geigenkasten. Leicht wird's außerdem!


----------



## veraono (23. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... das ist jetzt mal grob geschätzt... so schlimm finde ich die Sache jetzt aber nicht. Das sollte uns nicht von diesem Konzept abhalten.


Danke für deine Einschätzung!
Ich bin auch deiner Meinung, dass die wirkliche Herausforderung ist,  die Verbindung Dämpfer/Verlängerung in vertikaler Ausrichtung 100% steif zu bekommen (und nicht das "seitliche Ausknicken", der Hinterbau lässt sich doch steif und leicht lagern/bauen, die Verlängerung ist seitlich durch die Gabel gut abgestützt), hierin unterscheidet sich das Konzept aber wie schon gesagt auch nicht von anderen bestehenden Konzepten mit Dämpferverlängerungen für Universaldämpfer.
Die übrigen Konzepte V2-4 sind auch nicht ohne Mehrgewicht oder konstruktive Herausforderung zu lösen.


----------



## veraono (23. Juni 2014)

Nochmal zu den Verstrebungen bei V1: 
Warum machen wir nicht einfach sowas an den Hinterbau von V1, dann muss man auch kein Sitzrohrversatz einbauen?


----------



## esmirald_h (23. Juni 2014)

ich mache mein Kettenschloss auf http://static.bike-components.de/images/product_images/popup_images/13502_1_kmc_kettenschloss.jpg




foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, die zwei Schräubchen vom Schaltwerkskäfig muss man aufmachen. Aber wenn man den Antrieb reinigt, macht man das ja für gewöhnlich mit. (Ich zumindest. Wenn man´s nicht macht kann man sich den Rest auch sparen, so viel Siff wie da immer hängt.)


----------



## pezolived (23. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also mir genügten 80 - 90 mm Dämpferverlängerung,kannst mal nen Screenshot posten?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne 250, wenn nicht sogar 280 mm gerades Sitzrohr. Warum? Weil ich in einem Bike, das so einen großen Kompromiss schaffen will, nicht auf viel Verstellbereich verzichten will. Eine Vecnum Moveloc mit 200 mm würde ich dann voll ausreizen, sprich ganz versenken, und die hat 283 mm Einstecktiefe.
> 
> ...



Bei all diesen Entwürfen boxt das Federbein viel zu stumpf gegen das Unterrohr, das deshalb entweder enorm massig ausgeführt oder irgendwie gestützt werden müßte (z.B. mit einer Zugstrebe in die Ecke Oberrohr/Sitzrohr). Konstruktiver Leichtbau geht aber m.E. anders. Bei einem durchbrochenen Sitzrohr sitzt das Federbein übrigens wieder voll im Dreck des Hinterreifens, was grundsätzlich den Sinn einer Montage im Hauptrahmen in Frage stellt. M.E. wäre es weitaus sinnvoller, die Lagerpunkte des Federbeins um 30° oder mehr um das Schwingenlager nach hinten zu drehen und das Federbein am Oberrohr abzustützen, mit dem es dann in einer Flucht liegen könnte (Knick an der Lagerstelle). Mit Verlängerung ausgeführt könnten die Lagerpunkte an der Schwinge dann auf Höhe des Felgenhorns oder noch weiter hinten liegen, wobei mir allerdings die gezeigte Ausführung der Verlängerung an einem um 90° gedrehten unteren Auge den Magen umdreht. Damit bringt man unkontrollierte Knickkräfte auf das untere Federbeinauge, die dessen Konstrukteur nie und nimmer auf dem Zettel hatte, als er das Ganze dimensioniert hat. Absolutes NoGo, völlig wurscht, was andere Frohnaturen da so alles unter die Leute lassen! Wenn man das Federbein verlängern muß, dann führt m.E. kein Weg an einem Gelenkparallelogramm, einem Schwinghebel o.ä. vorbei, bei dem das Federbein beiderseits gelenkig aufgehängt bleibt und das bleiben darf, als das es konstruiert ist (nämlich eine Pendelstütze).

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## nuts (24. Juni 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Bei all diesen Entwürfen boxt das Federbein viel zu stumpf gegen das Unterrohr, das deshalb entweder enorm massig ausgeführt oder irgendwie gestützt werden müßte (z.B. mit einer Zugstrebe in die Ecke Oberrohr/Sitzrohr). Konstruktiver Leichtbau geht aber m.E. anders. Bei einem durchbrochenen Sitzrohr sitzt das Federbein übrigens wieder voll im Dreck des Hinterreifens, was grundsätzlich den Sinn einer Montage im Hauptrahmen in Frage stellt. M.E. wäre es weitaus sinnvoller, die Lagerpunkte des Federbeins um 30° oder mehr um das Schwingenlager nach hinten zu drehen und das Federbein am Oberrohr abzustützen, mit dem es dann in einer Flucht liegen könnte (Knick an der Lagerstelle). Mit Verlängerung ausgeführt könnten die Lagerpunkte an der Schwinge dann auf Höhe des Felgenhorns oder noch weiter hinten liegen, wobei mir allerdings die gezeigte Ausführung der Verlängerung an einem um 90° gedrehten unteren Auge den Magen umdreht. Damit bringt man unkontrollierte Knickkräfte auf das untere Federbeinauge, die dessen Konstrukteur nie und nimmer auf dem Zettel hatte, als er das Ganze dimensioniert hat. Absolutes NoGo, völlig wurscht, was andere Frohnaturen da so alles unter die Leute lassen! Wenn man das Federbein verlängern muß, dann führt m.E. kein Weg an einem Gelenkparallelogramm, einem Schwinghebel o.ä. vorbei, bei dem das Federbein beiderseits gelenkig aufgehängt bleibt und das bleiben darf, als das es konstruiert ist (nämlich eine Pendelstütze).
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Hi Clemens,

mit der von Dir gewünschten Lage des Dämpfers unter dem Oberrohr lässt sich mit einem Einfachen Eingelenker (mit und ohne Dämpferverlängerung) leider kaum das richtige Übersetzungsverhältnis und die richtige Progression einstellen. Diese zwei Eigenschaften sind uns aber noch wichtiger als absoluter Leichtbau. 
Wegen der Knickkräfte: Warum bezeichnest Du diese als "unkontrolliert"? In der X-Y-Ebene werden diese durch die beidseitige Abstützung der Gabel aufgefangen, in der X-Z-Ebene einerseits durch einen Bolzen im Dämpferauge (immerhin 1/2") und die Pressung von oben und unten aufs Dämpferauge. Du scheinst Dich etwas auszukennen, hast Du einen Ansatz parat, um die Kräfte an der Verbindung abzuschätzen?

Grüße,

Stefanus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (24. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Ideen zum ICB 2.0 sehr interessant. Allerdings bin ich an verschiedenen Stellen von der Vorgehensweise doch etwas überrascht. Enthusiasmus und Offenheit für neue Ideen in Ehren, aber zur Sicherstellung der Produktqualität ist doch an der einen oder anderen Stelle eine gewisse Strukturierung notwendig. Ganz ohne Industrie-Prozesse geht es dann doch nicht. Vorallem bei der ambitionierten Terminschiene. Ich will niemanden anzählen, aber das Sitzstreben-Dilemma bei der Fanes und die diversen Probleme beim ICB 1.0 (Versatz Hinterbau, Lagerspiel, weicher Hinterbau etc.) sind nicht ganz ohne Ansage aufgetreten.

....und jetzt geht es gerade so weiter. Igus-Gleitlager als Option. Schön und gut. Aber dann erwarte ich auch, dass das Konzept steht und nicht erst hier im Forum die ersten Konstruktionsentwürfe zur Diskussion gestellt werden. Habe auch schon mit den hochgelobten Huber-Bushings experimentiert. Hat aber leider nicht funktioniert, da die Toleranzen an den Dämpferaugen stark schwanken. Rock Shox hat eher kleine Durchmesser. Stephan hat da mittlerweile gegengesteuert. Bei mir saß der Bolzen viel zu straff in der Buchse. Ansprechverhalten ade. Da fahre ich doch einfach weiter Nadellager in den Dämpferaugen. Die Schwingenlagerung mit riesigen verspannten konischen Anlaufflächen für die Axiallagerung will ich auch nicht fahren....wo ist das durchgängige Lagerungskonzept? Wenn schon Gleitlager dann bitte auch zu Ende denken. Los-/Festlager mit axialen Anlaufscheiben? Axialspiel einstellbar? 

Ein Oversized-Konzept an der Schwingenlagerung ist für den Eingelenker sicher der richtige Weg. Aber bitte stellt doch unbedingt ein Alternativkonzept mit Wälzlagern zusammen. Z.B. analog der Hebellagerung im Unterrohr beim LV 601. Wälz- vs. Gleitlagerung. Jeweils mit einem zu Ende gedachten Konzept. Das wäre für mich die dringend notwendige Abstimmung. Am besten sofort.

Der Anspruch ans ICB 2.0 bzw. die Erwartungshaltungen der User sind hoch. Die Lernkurven aus dem ersten ICB verhalten sich eher degressiv. Ich erinnere mich noch zu gut an die FEM-Diskussionen zum Carver. Und beim ICB 2.0 ist nicht mal eine überschlägige Aussage zu den erwartenden Querkräften am Dämpfer möglich. Sorry, aber das verstehe ich einfach nicht...."Trial an error" in Ehren. Übertreiben muss man(n) es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. Juni 2014)

Moin HellDriver,

ganz unrecht hast Du mit Deiner Kritik nicht, aber Du hast Dir den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen, oder?

Zwei alternative Lagerungen, zumindest für die Funktionsmuster, sind geplant. Genauso wie eine überschlägige Aussage zur den Querkräften gemacht wurde... allerdings ist eine überschlägige Aussage etwas anderes als verifizierte Daten, da krankt es nicht nur beim ICB 2.0 sondern auch bei sicherlich 95% der Bikes die Du am Markt finden wirst (ich habe bis jetzt nur von ein paar ganz großen gehört, die sich wirklich mit dem Thema Betriebslasten auseinander gesetzt haben).

Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann würde die Entwicklung in der Bike-Branche sicherlich auf einem höheren Niveau statt finden. Aber oft setzt das Budget, der Zeitrahmen und das Personal die Grenzen. Wenn ich alleine an den Output denke, den ich bringen muss, um ein halbwegs komfortables Leben zu führen... um Deine Wunschvorstellung um zu setzen müsste man sicher ein bis zwei Konstrukteure über ein Jahr Vollzeit mit so einem Projekt beschäftigen, das ist einfach nicht drin (nur zur Orientierung: ich mache so in etwa ein bis zwei komplett neue Full Suspension Bikes pro Jahr, dazu noch ein paar Hardtails und bestimmt fünf Projekte mit Ablegern von existierenden Rahmen oder Updates fürs neue Modelljahr EDIT: Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch die technische Betreuung der Fertigung, nicht nur die Konstruktion).
In der Zukunft, wenn viele kleine Bikeschmieden gestorben sind (die, die mit den steigenden Anforderungen nicht mehr mit kommen), wird es auch sicher professioneller werden. Ob das schön sein wird ist die andere Frage...

Es ist immer leichter zu sagen, was alles besser gemacht werden müsste, als es selbst zu machen. Das geht mir selbst auch immer so... 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe schon verstanden, dass Eure Ressourcen endlich sind. Aber genau dann muss ich eben durch intensiven Benchmark auf bewährte Lösungen zugreifen. Der Erfolg des Produktes ergibt sich dann mehr über die Auswahl bzw. Zusammenstellung bestehender Detaillösungen als über die eine große Innovation. Funktioniert in diversen Vorzeige-Branchen. Oder glaubst Du, dass Ferrari für eine 458 oder McLaren für einen MP4-12C riesige Budgets zur Verfügung hatte? Das schließt sich alleine schon bei Betrachtung der abgesetzten Stückzahlen aus. Dafür ist ein Ferrari-Motor in vielen Bereichen auch eher konventionell aufgebaut. Funktioniert trotzdem erstklassig, weil mit viel Enthusiasmus und persönlichem Einsatz die richtige Komponentenauswahl getroffen wurde. Gewürzt mit USPs an einigen wenigen dafür aber entscheidenden Stellen. Diese wiederum dann oft in Kooperationen entwickelt. Von daher seid ihr mit Igus grundsätzlich auf dem richtigen Weg. Bloß etwas mehr Vorbereitung wäre schon hilfreich. Und ein einfacher Dauerlauf-Prüfstand für die Schwingenlagerung muss auch bei Euch drin sein. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob die Lagerung ein USP ist. Sie muss aus Kundensicht dauerhaltbar sein. Dafür gibt´s genug bewährte Konzepte am Markt....


----------



## foreigner (24. Juni 2014)

Die Diskussion hier zum Thema Seitenkräfte führt meiner Meinung nach zu gar nichts. Das beruht alles auf persönlichen Einschätzungen. Manche haben mehr technischen Hintergrund als andere, aber wirklich so ein Bike gebaut haben, dürfte außer Stefan wohl kaum einer. Daher ist das alles auch nichts-sagend.
Es gibt doch nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Leute, die schon genug bikes gebaut haben (Stefan, Jürgen) sagen auf Grund ihrer Erfahrung, dass sie da gar kein Problem sehen. (Was sich nicht so angehört hat) Dann würden wir einfach weiter machen.
2. Ihr baut schnellstmöglich mal eine Funktionsmuster (das kann ja auch seine Dämpferverlängerung aus einem anderen bike haben, man muss ja nicht schon alles auskonstruiert haben) und testet mal auf einem einfachen Prüfstand, wie sich das ganze verhält im Vergleich zu einem einfachen (direkten) Eingelenker, der bewährt und Anstandslos funktioniert.

Anders kommt man doch nicht weiter. Diese Konstruktion ist nun mal etwa problematischer als viele andere. Wirklich so gemacht hat es auch noch keiner. (Was mich auch schwer wundert, weil es ein Kuh-einfaches System ist. Da kommt dann schon der Gedanke auf:"Es wird schon seine Gründe haben...")
Wenn man jetzt früh genug sagt: Das wird so nichts, dann ist das keine Schande, sondern ein normaler konstruktiver Vorgang. Manchmal muss man auch Dinge verwerfen. Je früher man das macht, je einfacher wird es, weiter zu machen. Natürlich kann man auch zu früh aufgeben, aber um das heraus zu finden  muss man mehr tun als hier wenig bis gar nicht stichhaltig herum zu reden.  Vielleicht läuft ja auch was im Hintergrund, das weiß ich nicht. Aber teilhaben am Konstruktionsprozess ist das dann in dem Fall auch nicht.
Was hier gerade jedenfalls läuft empfinde ich fürs Projekt als Zeitverschwendung.

Für mich persönlich hat diese Konstruktion jedenfalls einen sehr faden Beigeschmack. Wenn ich das mit den heutigen Überlegungen sehe, fände ich jede andere Konstruktion aus der vorangegangenen Entscheidung besser, obwohl es da auch noch andere gab die mir so gar nicht gefielen. Den Eingelenker mit der Dämpferverlängerung würde ich persönlich mir mit Sicherheit nicht kaufen. Jedenfalls bestimmt nicht im ersten Modeljahr. Und zwar schlichtweg aus Zweifeln an der Haltbarkeit bestimmter Bauteile. Da können andere Leute jetzt hier auch ganz anderer Meinung sein, aber zum Kauf kann mich ja keiner zwingen.


----------



## pezolived (24. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Du scheinst Dich etwas auszukennen, hast Du einen Ansatz parat, um die Kräfte an der Verbindung abzuschätzen?




Hallo Stefanus,

ich werde und kann dir jetzt nicht aus der hohlen Hand "den Euler" machen , aber Knickung begegnet man am besten mit Querschnitt. Diese Art der Federbeinverlängerung kenne ich aus der Dax/Monkey-Szene, aber da geht's erstens nur um 20 - 30mm und zweitens ist dort einiges an Tuning-Foppel im Umlauf, was nicht gerade als Sternstunde des seriösen Fahrzeugbaus durchgehen kann. Was ihr da vorhabt, rückt die Wespentaille ziemlich weit in die Mitte des Zweigelenkstabes, also just an die Stelle, wo die Knickgefahr am größten ist. Und ihr macht das, um mit möglichst allen Federbeinen am Markt kompatibel zu sein, die die richtige Länge aufweisen - also auch mit Federbeinen, die erst in Zukunft am Markt erscheinen werden und die es heute noch garnicht gibt. Du hast folglich keine Ahnung, wie deren Auge aussehen wird und du hast dort, vom Bohrungsdurchmesser mal abgesehen, kein einziges eng toleriertes Maß, auf das du dich verlassen könntest. Alles in allem halte ich das für mehr als verwegen und ein "Betteln um Probleme". Eine Eigenschaft der Knickung ist nun mal, daß sie selbstverstärkend ist, daß sich also die Situation verschlimmert, sobald sie einmal eingeleitet ist. Ich gehe davon aus, daß jedes Federbeinauge bricht, sobald die Federung nach einem Sprung o.ä. zum ersten mal auf Block geht.







nuts schrieb:


> mit der von Dir gewünschten Lage des Dämpfers unter dem Oberrohr lässt sich mit einem Einfachen Eingelenker (mit und ohne Dämpferverlängerung) leider kaum das richtige Übersetzungsverhältnis und die richtige Progression einstellen. Diese zwei Eigenschaften sind uns aber noch wichtiger als absoluter Leichtbau.



Das mag wohl sein, allerdings kannst du darauf noch Einfluß nehmen, wenn du ein geeignetes Getriebe davor schaltest:





Könnte so oder so ähnlich aussehen. Ein kleines Hebelchen, zwei Gleitlager und du bist gesund! Im Prinzip sind wir damit beim abgestützten Eingelenker, aber mit eigenstabiler Schwinge und ein paar Gelenkhebeln, die nur auf Zug und Druck beansprucht sind.

to be discussed!

Gruß,

Clemens


Nachtrach: Ob sich das Federbein am Oberrohr oder sonstwo abstützt, ist mir persönlich völlig wurscht. Am besten boxt es jedoch in irgendeine Ecke des Rahmendreiecks oder - zweite Wahl - in Flucht eines dort vorhanden Rohres.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (24. Juni 2014)

Mein persönliches Favorit: klassisches Rahmendesign, durchgängige Sitzrohr und man kann, wie viele wünschen, Kugelgelenklager verwenden!

Dämpfer mit 190mm finde ich bei 130 mm Federweg vollkommen ausreichend.
Theoretisch ist so ein Konstruktion etwas weicher, aber Verlängerung, zweiter Lagerpunkt, Verschraubung für Verlängerung entfallen, so das Gewicht wider eingespart wird und bei gleicher Steifigkeit hat diese Variante vernachlässigbares Mehrgewicht.


----------



## foreigner (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn man eine gute Progression haben will, kommt V4 schlichtweg nicht in Frage. Die erreichen wir damit nie. Das Rad aus der Zeichnung würde schon sehr deutlich degressiv arbeiten. Um einigermaßen Progression (noch lange keine gute) zu erreichen müsste man dann auch noch den Drehpunkt vorverlegen, wodurch wir uns auch noch Nachteile bei Antriebsneutralität in verschiedenen Gängen, Pedalrückschlag und Bremsneutralität holen. Also, das verhauen wir dann auch noch. Das Ergebnis wird ziemlich durchschnittlich. Aus meiner Sicht eine schlechte Variante. Wer sowas will kann ja ein Orange kaufen. 




Wenn direkt angelenkt (ohne Verlängerung), dann Dämpfer durch´s Sitzrohr, oder bleiben lassen!

@pezolived : Ich bin bei deinen Ausführungen genau deiner Meinung.
Mit abgestütztem Eingelenker wäre das so schön geworden ... . Wer hat nur wieder diesen Quatsch gewählt


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem ordentlich dimensionierten Kugelgelenk am Lagerpunkt der Verlängerung im Hinterbau. Wiegt zwar ca. 100g. Hat aber dafür sehr hohe Traglasten.





Die Verlängerung müsste dann eben zweiteilig für die Montage ausgeführt werden. Den Dämpfer könnte man in der Verlängerung einfach robust verklemmen. Mit einer Zentrierung über das Dämpferauge.

Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme und die Schwingenlagerung dann noch erst nach dem Richten des Rahmens mit eng tolerierter Parallelität bearbeiten.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Die Verlängerung müsste dann eben zweiteilig für die Montage ausgeführt werden. Den Dämpfer könnte man in der Verlängerung einfach robust verklemmen. Mit einer Zentrierung über das Dämpferauge..


verstehe ich jetzt leider nicht so ganz ?


----------



## kashamaruch (24. Juni 2014)

Um bei einem Eingelenker mit DV genügend Progression zu erzeugen, muss die DV relativ lang werden, wie schon oben in meinem letzten Beitrag dargestellt. Dadurch wandert die Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer tatsächlich ziemlich in die Mitte des "Stabes". Falls eine solche Konstruktion tatsächlich zu riskant ist, habe ich hier mal mit Linkage zwei der schon angesprochenen Alternativen umgesetzt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dies soll kein abgestützter Eingelenker sein, sondern ein Eingelenker mit abgestützter Dämpferverlängerung. Die DV und den Umlenkhebel könnte man so leicht wie möglich und mit Gleitlagern konstruieren und soll wirklich nur den Dämpfer anlenken. Die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus wird durch große Kugellager im Drehpunkt und eine steife Konstruktion des Hinterbaus generiert. Interessant finde ich hier übrigens die Progressionskurve, die bis zum SAG ziemlich linear ist und danach immer progressiver wird. Also feines Ansprechverhalten und dann kein Durchrauschen (ich weiß, hierzu gibt es verschiedene Theorien ;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und hier ist ein einfacher Eingelenker mit durchbrochenem Sitzrohr. Die Schwinge kann den Reifen umschließen und könnte daher schön steif werden. Einziger Nachteil: Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kashamaruch (24. Juni 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem ordentlich dimensionierten Kugelgelenk am Lagerpunkt der Verlängerung im Hinterbau. Wiegt zwar ca. 100g. Hat aber dafür sehr hohe Traglasten.



So wie ich das verstanden habe besteht die immer wieder angesprochene Problematik nicht in der Verbindung Hinterbau/DV, sondern in der Verbindung DV/Dämpfer. Denn an dieser Stelle könnten die einwirkenden Kräfte zu einer Knickung führen.


----------



## flufo (24. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das Projekt sehr interessant, habe bisher aber nichts dazu beigetragen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Recherche ein wenig zu kurz gekommen, man kann sich ja bei anderen (großen) Herstellern umschauen, was die so treiben. Jedenfalls bevor man vielversprechende Konzepte wegen Bauchgefühlentscheidungen über Bord wirft.

Wie siehts denn beim Kona Process aus?
Hier besteht das Knickproblem in der senkrechten Ebene eins zu eins, oder ist das Dämpferauge modifiziert?





Ob der Dämpfer bei einem Durchschlag sofort wegknickt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ich bin noch keins gefahren


----------



## pezolived (24. Juni 2014)




----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2014)

Beim kona wird der hinterbau quasi doppelt abgestützt und nur noch ein bruchteil der querkräfte gelangt zur DV. Von daher wirds da besser funtionieren.
auch ist die DV kürzer...


----------



## pezolived (24. Juni 2014)

noch'n Kona:


----------



## blubblub (24. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Beim kona wird der hinterbau quasi doppelt abgestützt und nur noch ein bruchteil der querkräfte gelangt zur DV. Von daher wirds da besser funtionieren.
> auch ist die DV kürzer...


Bei dem von pezolived angesprochenen Problem geht´s aber nicht um Querkräfte (die man wohl über die um 90° Grad verdrehten Dämpferaugen vermeiden können sollte) sondern um Knicken. Versteht mich nicht falsch, pezoliveds Bedenken sind durchaus berechtigt aber flufos Entgegnung auch. Wenn es bei Kona geht (?), wieso nicht auch an einem anderen Rad? Die DV beim Kona ist so lang, dass bei durchschlagendem Hinterbau das Dämpferauge ziemlich genau in der Mitte unseres "Knickstabs" ist.


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder.
klemmen die konas den dämpfer oder ist der gelenkig gelagert?


----------



## blubblub (24. Juni 2014)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habe bedauerlicherweise keines  Ich denke es ist gelenkig. Sollte bei deren massiver Abstützung aber fast egal sein. http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/0t/d4/0td47yxb0rf1/large_Kona17von21.jpg?0


----------



## veraono (24. Juni 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> noch'n Kona:


Kona baut bei den "150mm Enduro/Freeride" Bikes also lieber Dämpferverlängerungen ein, die unter entsprechender Last ja fast schon am Dämpferauge ausbrechen_ müssen..._
dafür setzen sie beim "120mm Allmountain-Trailbike" lieber auf die "solidere" Technik??
Diese Bildargumentation gegen eine Verlängerung macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.

Ich bin ja ganz der Meinung, dass man vor allem die Verbindung d. hinteren Dämpferauges gut und kritisch überprüfen muss, aber bitte ohne entsprechende Dramatik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (24. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ihr baut schnellstmöglich mal eine Funktionsmuster (das kann ja auch seine Dämpferverlängerung aus einem anderen bike haben, man muss ja nicht schon alles auskonstruiert haben) und testet mal auf einem einfachen Prüfstand, wie sich das ganze verhält im Vergleich zu einem einfachen (direkten) Eingelenker, der bewährt und Anstandslos funktioniert.


Das wäre in Theorie super aber ich befürchte dass ist zum einen ein großer Aufwand und zum Anderen ist es m.E. problematisch, die tatsächlichen Effekte mit einer Behelfskonstruktion abzuschätzen, da hier viel von der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus/Lagerung/Verlängerungsgabel abhängen dürfte.


Aber nachdem das Verlängerungs-System (jedenfalls bezügl. des Knick-stab-Effektes) kein komplettes Neuland ist und es sowohl von Kona als auch von Ibis  hier ein Herstellerforum gibt könnte man ja mal nach Problemen mit der Konstruktion fragen (neben dem bekannten Knarzen beim Ibis, dass wohl lösbar wäre).


----------



## flufo (24. Juni 2014)

Dass die Verlängerung kürzer ist stimmt eventuell. Wobei nuts von 80-90mm gesprochen hat, was etwa in der Größenordnung des Process liegt.

In welcher Art Kona oder auch Specialized mit seiner Demo-Dämpferverlängerung mit den Federelementherstellern gesprochen hat wäre interessant. Beim Demo ist die Geschichte bei manchen Dämpfern mit dünnem Schaft bekanntlich schiefgegangen.

Ob es eine schöne Lösung ist kann man definitiv bezweifeln, aber dass es andere machen ist vllt. ein Zeichen, dass es funktioniern kann.

Nochmal hierzu:



ONE78 schrieb:


> Beim kona wird der hinterbau quasi doppelt abgestützt und nur noch ein bruchteil der querkräfte gelangt zur DV. Von daher wirds da besser funtionieren.
> auch ist die DV kürzer...



Querkräfte werden ja eh nicht übertragen, wie blubblub schon sagte.

Meiner Meinung nach haben das Problem der Auslenkung bei Querkräften viele Eingelenker.
Weswegen auch manchmal Kugelgelenke verbaut werden, manchmal funktioniert es ohne sehr gut (foreigner hatte scheinbar so ein Beispiel)

In der waagrechten Ebene macht die Dämpferverlängerung jedenfalls keinen Unterschied, das schlimmste das passieren kann (aber nich sollte), wäre eine seitliche Kollision der DV/Schwinge mit dem Sitzrohr.


nochmal zur Veranschaulichung:

die für den Knick kritische Länge ändert sich nicht
links mit Verlängerung, rechts ohne (z.B. Orange-Banane)




Also bleibt eigentlich nur  das Problem in der senkrechten Ebene

edit:
sorry, bild kleiner gemacht & rote pfeilchein reingemalt


----------



## Slow (25. Juni 2014)

flufo schrieb:


> das schlimmste das passieren kann (aber nich sollte), wäre eine seitliche Kollision der DV/Schwinge mit dem Sitzrohr.



Und wenns wie bei dem Kona oben gemacht ist kann es nicht passieren, da der Hinterbau unterhalb der Dämpferverlängerung eh am Hauptrahmen seitlich abgestütz ist.

Das grüne Kona ist doch kein Eingelenker. Da bewegt sich der Hinterbau etwas optimaler in Dämpferrichtung beim Einfedern als bei einem Eingelenker. Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum es da mit der Konstruktion bei der Dämpferverlängerung klappt. Aber der Dämpfer mit Dämpferverlängerung ist ja nichts anderes wie ein Pendelstab an beiden Punkten gelenkig gelagert und mit einer Normalkraft belastet was immer ein Ausknicken zur Folge hat. Und wie bereits gesagt wurde ist die Knickgefahr in der Mitte am größten und dort sitzt beim Kona die Verbindung. Ich würds nicht kaufen. (-;
Gleiche beim Ibis Ripley nur das die Anordnung/Dimensionierung dort "wohler" ist.

Edit: Glaube mit einem konventionellen Dämpfer und Verlängerung wird das mit dem Eingelenker nichts. Da muss ein abgestützter her. Oder ist das eh klar?


----------



## ONE78 (25. Juni 2014)

Das grüne ist ein abgestützer Eingelenker!
Beim knicken sollte man den dämpfer nicht vergessen, bei zunehmender kraft wird die freie knicklänge kleiner. Und ob die bei max. Last die kritische last erreicht ist fraglich!


----------



## veraono (25. Juni 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Das grüne Kona ist doch kein Eingelenker. Da bewegt sich der Hinterbau etwas optimaler in Dämpferrichtung beim Einfedern als bei einem Eingelenker. Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum es da mit der Konstruktion bei der Dämpferverlängerung klappt... wie bereits gesagt wurde ist die Knickgefahr in der Mitte am größten und dort sitzt beim Kona die Verbindung.


Ob die Bewegung des Hinterbaus "in Dämpferrichtung"  ist hat aber genau =0 Einfluss auf den Knickeffekt, der hängt von der Länge der Dämpferverlängerung ab (die resultierende Kraft die den Knickstabeffekt auf das System Dämpfer/Verlängerung bewirkt ist durch die Lagerung immer axial).
Aber wie du schon richtig sagst, der einzig wirklich problematisch Punkt des Systems liegt beim Kona ziemlich an der gleichen Stelle (dass die zusätzliche Abstützung beim Kona insgesamt keinen Nachteil darstellt lässt sich natürlich nicht verneinen  hat aber auch  keinen direkten Einfluss auf den Knickstabeffekt).


----------



## Slow (25. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Ob die Bewegung des Hinterbaus "in Dämpferrichtung"  ist hat aber genau =0 Einfluss auf den Knickeffekt



Jo, war schon so spät am Abend - hast Recht. Wobei ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin, ob es nicht eher eine "Modellvorstellung" ist. (-;

Aber kann mir schon vorstellen das durch die "problematische Stelle" des Systems im Endeffekt der Dämpfer vielleicht doch nicht exakt in Dämpferrichtung belastet wird und somit leicht verkantet. Ob das wirklich eintritt und ob es merkbar ist, keine Ahnung. Wenn man es rechnen kann, dann ist ja ok...

Beim Cotic Rocket find ichs schön gelöst. Aber halt mit Abstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (25. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Diese Bildargumentation gegen eine Verlängerung macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.



Das war keine Argumentation für meinen Standpunkt, sondern eine Bestandsaufnahme, was es an ausgeführten Konstruktionen bereits gibt. Ich kannte das Kona nicht und habe mich extra bemüht, ein hochaufgelöstes Foto zu finden, das die Konstruktion zeigt. Als "Beifang" habe ich dann dort noch das andere Rad gefunden, das ziemlich genau dem entspricht, was ich vorgeschlagen habe. Dort sind freilich die Stütz-/Sitzstreben etwas arg lang und schlank. Stell dir die Konstruktion nun mal mit einem stabilen Dreiecksverband als Schwinge und kurzen Druckstreben zur unteren Federbeinanlenkung vor und frage dich, womit du zuversichtlicher einen Drop landen würdest.
Es wäre auch mal interessant zu erfahren, ob Kona bei dem Enduro irgendwelche Vorschriften zum verwendeten Federbein macht, oder ob der User da wirklich alles reinschrauben darf, was ihm in passender Länge an die Scheibe klatscht. Mir wäre das schon allein aus Produkthaftungsgründen viel zu heiß - und die sind in den USA ja noch wesentlich strenger als bei uns.
Zum Knicken steht in Wikipedia eigentlich alles drin, was man wissen muß ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knicklast ) - außer der Last, mit der wir rechnen müssen. Auf Block geht die Federung bei dreifacher statischer Radlast (30% Sag) und die Federkraft beträgt dann diese dreifache Radlast x Übersetzungsverhältnis der Hebelei. Das beschreibt aber nur den Punkt, wo's losgeht, nicht jedoch, wo es endet. Den werden wir wohl auch nicht finden, es steht jedoch außer Frage, daß irgendwann die zul. Knicklast überschritten werden wird. Möglicherweise ist dieser Punkt unerreichbar, weil zuvor irgend was anderes zusammenbricht, Kettenstrebe reißt oder sonst was, aber das sehe ich eigentlich nicht.
Mit der Knickung kann man sich nach Belieben den Arsch wund rechnen, man kann aber genauso gut die Verlängerung als Prototyp herstellen und zusammen mit dem Federbein unter der Presse mal belasten bis zum Knicken. Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man statt 'ner Eisenbahnbrücke nur ein Fahrrad bauen will. 

Gruß,

Clemens

PS: Grenzschlankheitsgrad (Knicklänge / Trägheitsradius) bei Alu (Al-Cu-Mg) für Euler und Tetmajer = 66 sagen meine schlauen Bücher.


----------



## foreigner (25. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> ...
> Dies soll kein abgestützter Eingelenker sein, sondern ein Eingelenker mit abgestützter Dämpferverlängerung.
> ...



So etwas nennt man aber abgestützter Eingelenker. 
Das ist genauso einer, wie die ganzen anderen Mehrgelenker auf dieser Seite. Ich weiß nicht, warum wir jetzt wieder mit allen erdenklichen abgestützten Eingelenkern anfangen. Wir hatten einen sehr guten in der ursprünglichen Abstimmung. Hieß Variante 5:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alut...s-konzept-entscheiden-ergebnis-online.707714/
Entweder wir machen jetzt weiter und versuchen den Eingelenker ohne Abstützung (ohne viele Zusatzlager, einfach aufgebaut, wie gewollt) umzusetzen, oder wenn wir schon abstützen, dann mit einem System, das die Vorteile von zusätzlichen Hebeln auch wirklich nutzt und da war aus meiner Sicht (und scheinbar nicht nur aus meiner, es war ja von den vielen Vorschlägen, die es gab der einzige abgestützte Eingelenker in der Endauswahl) "Variante 5" sehr weit vorne. Man sollte beim Einbau von zusätzlichen Hebeln ehrlich sein: Es ist eine Abkehr vom gewählten System und bedarf damit einer erneuten Abstimmung, genauso wie die Verlängerung weg zu lassen und das Sitzrohr zu durchbrechen.

Aber, wie schon mal geschrieben, die Diskussion an der Verlängerung fest zu halten, bringt nichts und dreht sich derzeit auch nur im Kreis, ohne Erkenntnisse über die Realisierbarkeit. Und da können wir hier gar nichts machen. Da sind endlich mal andere gefordert. Aber man beschäftigt sich ja derzeit eher mit Erkenntnissen über Rahmengeometrien für die 5 Käufer unter 1,50m und über 2,00m. 
*Duck und weg*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hast du schonmal für Kona ein Bike konstruiert. Kannst du nicht mal ein paar Kontakte spielen lassen und nachhaken ob die beim Process irgendwelche Bedenken/Probleme bezüglich Knickung beim BottomOut hatten?


----------



## foreigner (25. Juni 2014)

Nochmal zu den ganzen Beispielen anderer Hersteller mit Verlängerung: Die haben alle eine zweite Abstützung des Hinterbaus am Hauptrahmen. Die meisten sogar sehr nahe an der Dämpferverlängerung. Das vermindert das Problem enorm. Das Bike mit dem längsten Abstand von Rahmenabstützung zur Dämpferverlängerung ist das Ibis Ripley. Aber auch hier ist der Abstand immer noch geringer als bei uns und außerdem hat es immer noch 2 Abstützungen des Hinterbaus am Hauptrahmen. Diese sind zwar nahe beieinander, aber durch die Exzenter sehr fett und sicherlich sehr steif ausgeführt (Einsatz von Carbon kommt noch hinzu, der vom Steifigkeits/Gewichtsverhältnis nochmal enorm hilft). An diese Steifigkeitswerte der Hinterbauaufnahme kommen wir beim einfachen Eingelenker nie ran. Wie Knickeffekte auch immer aussehen, sie sind bei uns definitiv größer als bei allen auf dem Markt befindlichen Bikes. Daher hinkt der Vergleich.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. Juni 2014)

Lasst uns doch zuerst folgende Masse festlegen:

- Trettlager Offset (-22 mm)
- Kettenstrebelänge (430 mm)
- Sitzwinkel (73°)
- Drehpunktposition (???)

zusammen mit max. Reifenbreite (2.5), max. Federweg (130mm) bestimmen die Werte tatsächlich nötige Sattelrohr-Versatz/Knick.
Erst danach können wir schauen, im Bezug auf angestrebte Progression, wo man den Dämpfer positionieren kann,  wie lang die Verlängerung ausfällt, eventuell über verschiedene Dämpferlången nachdenken. 

Sonst ist die ganze Diskussion reiner spekulativer Natur.

Ich hätte gern die Massen um zu prüfen,  ob die Variante 4, auch mit ausreichender Progression, funktionieren kann.
Habe aber selber bedenken,  vor allem in kleinen Größen,  da die Unterrohr schon relativ weit nach vorne versetzt werden muss.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. Juni 2014)

[/QUOTE]="foreigner, post: 12090888, member: 145458]
... genauso wie die Verlängerung weg zu lassen und das Sitzrohr zu durchbrechen.
[/QUOTE]

So weit würde ich nicht gehen! Ich habe für einfachen Eingelenker mit ordentliche Kennlinie und gute Kinimatik gestimmt. Dazu ist auch Verlängerung da. Wenn man das Ziel ohne die Teil, die viele suspekt finden, erreichen kann, warum denn nicht?


----------



## foreigner (25. Juni 2014)

Ganz einfach, weil es wahrscheinlich genug Leute gibt, die bei einem durchbrochenen Sitzrohr etwas anderes gewählt hätten.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil es wahrscheinlich genug Leute gibt, die bei einem durchbrochenen Sitzrohr etwas anderes gewählt hätten.


 
Ich zum Beispiel ....abgesehen davon hab ich eh für den abgestützen EL gestimmt 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (25. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den ganzen Beispielen anderer Hersteller mit Verlängerung: Die haben alle eine zweite Abstützung des Hinterbaus am Hauptrahmen. Die meisten sogar sehr nahe an der Dämpferverlängerung. Das vermindert das Problem enorm. Das Bike mit dem längsten Abstand von Rahmenabstützung zur Dämpferverlängerung ist das Ibis Ripley. Aber auch hier ist der Abstand immer noch geringer als bei uns und außerdem hat es immer noch 2 Abstützungen des Hinterbaus am Hauptrahmen. Diese sind zwar nahe beieinander, aber durch die Exzenter sehr fett und sicherlich sehr steif ausgeführt (Einsatz von Carbon kommt noch hinzu, der vom Steifigkeits/Gewichtsverhältnis nochmal enorm hilft). An diese Steifigkeitswerte der Hinterbauaufnahme kommen wir beim einfachen Eingelenker nie ran. Wie Knickeffekte auch immer aussehen, sie sind bei uns definitiv größer als bei allen auf dem Markt befindlichen Bikes. Daher hinkt der Vergleich.



siehe #508


----------



## nuts (25. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch zuerst folgende Masse festlegen:
> 
> - Trettlager Offset (-22 mm)
> - Kettenstrebelänge (430 mm)
> ...



Ca. 55 mm über Innenlagermitte und 10-20 mm davor. Dämpferlänge entw. 190 oder 200. Übersetzungsverhältnis insgesamt entweder 2,3 oder 2,54 (57 oder 51 mm Hub).

In diesem Entwurf ist der Freiraum des Hinterrades sicher etwas zu klein, hier hat die DV aber auch gerade einmal 71 mm Länge.






Sind wir uns eigentlich inzwischen einig, dass das Ausknicken nach links und rechts überhaupt kein Thema ist? Wäre schön, wenn wir die Diskussion beenden können. Grund: Wenn der Hinterbau auch nur halb so steif wie geplant ist, dann bewegt sich der Drehpunkt um maximal 5 mm aus der Mitte raus (viel mehr Freiraum wird zum Sitzrohr auch nicht sein). Der Dämpfer hat voll eingefedert noch eine Länge von minimal 140 mm. Dann nehmen wir mal granatenmäßige 5000 N Dämpferkraft an (200 kg Radlast sind schon schwer zu erreichen) und landen bei arctan(5/140) = 2.04° und damit bei 5000*sin(2.04°) = 175 N Querkraft. Ich glaube, das kann unsere Gabel ganz gut verkraften.



An dieser Stelle können wir uns dann das Bike von der Seite anschauen, und hier dürfen wir unser Bike ohne Einschränkung mit anderen, kompliziert abgestützten Bikes vergleichen, da die zusätzlichen Abstützungen nichts an der "zweiteiligen Pendelstütze" ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ca. 55 mm über Innenlagermitte und 10-20 mm davor. Dämpferlänge entw. 190 oder 200. Übersetzungsverhältnis insgesamt entweder 2,3 oder 2,54 (57 oder 51 mm Hub).



 Danke Nuts!

Jetzt noch mal zu Problematik mit Verlängerung.

Ich habe gerade letzte 8 Seiten fertiggelesen und glaube endlich verstanden zu haben, wo das Problem liegt!

Also: Die Verlängerung und der Dämpfer müssen starr verschraubt werden und dabei exakt zu einander ausgerichtet sein, dass man quasi den Knick nicht bereits mit einbaut.
Lässt man die Drehung nach links und rechts zu, braucht man wider ein Lager, der aber der in einfacher Ausführung, nie steif genug sein wird, um Ausknicken nach oben und unten zu unterbinden.
Klar in der Fertigung kann man eine Vorrichtung bauen, um Dämpfer und die Verlängerung zu fixieren und festzuschrauben. Und wie macht man es Zuhause?

Liege ich da vielleicht wo falsch?


----------



## Pintie (25. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Sind wir uns eigentlich inzwischen einig, dass das Ausknicken nach links und rechts überhaupt kein Thema ist? Wäre schön, wenn wir die Diskussion beenden können. Grund: Wenn der Hinterbau auch nur halb so steif wie geplant ist, dann bewegt sich der Drehpunkt um maximal 5 mm aus der Mitte raus (viel mehr Freiraum wird zum Sitzrohr auch nicht sein). Der Dämpfer hat voll eingefedert noch eine Länge von minimal 140 mm. Dann nehmen wir mal granatenmäßige 5000 N Dämpferkraft an (200 kg Radlast sind schon schwer zu erreichen) und landen bei arctan(5/140) = 2.04° und damit bei 5000*sin(2.04°) = 175 N Querkraft. Ich glaube, das kann unsere Gabel ganz gut verkraften.



Muss ich leider mal zerpflücken:
- 5mm aus der Mitte. Gehts noch? das ist für mich mal wirklich nicht zu vernachlässigen.
- 200kg sind beileibe nicht schwer zu erreichen. 
gehe ich mal vom icb I bei mir aus. (100kg Fahrer, 16kg bike, 6 kg klamotten und Rucksack).
hab 550 lb/in Feder und nutzte 70mm Hub => das sind ca *7000N*
sind wir nach deiner Rechnung schon bei *245N*
- Das ist aber nur der Statische Wert. Da kommt dann noch die Kraft von der Druckstufe drauf. (jaja wird im Anschlag 0). Kann ich nicht sagen wie groß die ist, aber sicher relevant.
- Jetzt kommt aber noch dazu das das nur die Radlast ist. Es gibt ja noch so lustige Dinge wie Wiegetritt und Kurven in denen man das Bike rein legt und die Kraft nicht senkrecht wirkt. 

Ich sehe auch nicht das knicken als Problem. Sonder das der Dämpfer schlechter anspricht und die Dichtungen schneller kaputt sind.


----------



## blubblub (25. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Lässt man die Drehung nach links und rechts zu, braucht man wider ein Lager, der aber der in einfacher Ausführung, nie steif genug sein wird, um Ausknicken nach oben und unten zu unterbinden.



Ist das so? Wie kommst du auf diese Aussage? Kann mal einer raus finden wie das beim Kona gelöst ist?


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. Juni 2014)

Was meinst du? Dass man ein Lager braucht? Klar! Sonst reibt Metall auf Metall.
Oder dass es so ein Lager nie steif genug sein kann? Hänge doch mal an deinem Bike Dämpfer auf einer Seite raus und bewege es hin und her! Bei mir sind es locker 2-3mm ohne Kraftaufwand.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> V3: Wir lassen die Verlängerung weg, unterbrechen das Sitzrohr. Die skizzierte Kinematik würde funktionieren, die Einstecktiefe wird allerdings sehr gering. Der Hinterbau wird leicht und steif.



Ist V3 in etwa in die Richtung gedacht? Würde rein optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht aussehen, es bleibt weiterhin die Frage nach dem versenken der Sattelstütze bzw. der maximalen Versenktiefe.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. Juni 2014)

So kann mal V4 ausschauen:





auf die Schnelle gezeichnet im Maßstab 1:5


----------



## ONE78 (25. Juni 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Das war keine Argumentation für meinen Standpunkt, sondern eine Bestandsaufnahme, was es an ausgeführten Konstruktionen bereits gibt. Ich kannte das Kona nicht und habe mich extra bemüht, ein hochaufgelöstes Foto zu finden, das die Konstruktion zeigt. Als "Beifang" habe ich dann dort noch das andere Rad gefunden, das ziemlich genau dem entspricht, was ich vorgeschlagen habe. Dort sind freilich die Stütz-/Sitzstreben etwas arg lang und schlank. Stell dir die Konstruktion nun mal mit einem stabilen Dreiecksverband als Schwinge und kurzen Druckstreben zur unteren Federbeinanlenkung vor und frage dich, womit du zuversichtlicher einen Drop landen würdest.
> Es wäre auch mal interessant zu erfahren, ob Kona bei dem Enduro irgendwelche Vorschriften zum verwendeten Federbein macht, oder ob der User da wirklich alles reinschrauben darf, was ihm in passender Länge an die Scheibe klatscht. Mir wäre das schon allein aus Produkthaftungsgründen viel zu heiß - und die sind in den USA ja noch wesentlich strenger als bei uns.
> Zum Knicken steht in Wikipedia eigentlich alles drin, was man wissen muß ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knicklast ) - außer der Last, mit der wir rechnen müssen. Auf Block geht die Federung bei dreifacher statischer Radlast (30% Sag) und die Federkraft beträgt dann diese dreifache Radlast x Übersetzungsverhältnis der Hebelei. Das beschreibt aber nur den Punkt, wo's losgeht, nicht jedoch, wo es endet. Den werden wir wohl auch nicht finden, es steht jedoch außer Frage, daß irgendwann die zul. Knicklast überschritten werden wird. Möglicherweise ist dieser Punkt unerreichbar, weil zuvor irgend was anderes zusammenbricht, Kettenstrebe reißt oder sonst was, aber das sehe ich eigentlich nicht.
> Mit der Knickung kann man sich nach Belieben den Arsch wund rechnen, man kann aber genauso gut die Verlängerung als Prototyp herstellen und zusammen mit dem Federbein unter der Presse mal belasten bis zum Knicken. Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man statt 'ner Eisenbahnbrücke nur ein Fahrrad bauen will.
> ...



Man kann aber auch einfach irgendwo einen anschlag oder ne begrenzung einbauen. Z.b. sitzstrebenverbindung gegen sattelrohr oder reifen gegen sattelrohr oder...

Dann bekommt der dämpfer nur seine max. Federkraft und das "auf block gehen" übernimmt ein anderes teil.


----------



## veraono (25. Juni 2014)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> So kann mal V4 ausschauen:


Sorry, das gefällt mir gar nicht. Das Specialized BigHit ´09 hatte eine ähnliche Dämpferposition im Hauptrahmen (ist für mich optisch das unstimmigste Bike von Specialized aller Zeiten).



ONE78 schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch einfach irgendwo einen anschlag oder ne begrenzung einbauen. Z.b. sitzstrebenverbindung gegen sattelrohr oder reifen gegen sattelrohr oder...
> Dann bekommt der dämpfer nur seine max. Federkraft und das "auf block gehen" übernimmt ein anderes teil.


Das halte ich für nicht umsetzbar, der Anschlag _muss_ im Dämpfungselement sein und die entsprechende Anlenkung auf die entstehenden Lasten ausgelegt werden können.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Ich schließe mich Merlin7 an. Die Kräfte die Merlin da annimmt klingen sehr viel plausibler, sind aber in der Praxis wahrscheinlich noch viel höher. Ich erinnere mich an einen Bericht bei dem es um die Messung der Kräfte und Belastungen in der Praxis ging. Ich finde den leider nicht mehr. Da hatten da weit höhere Werte als 200 kg bei erreicht. Ich denke auch, dass die Drukstufe nochmal ganz schön Energie auffängt. Aber selbst wenn wir mal von den 24 Kg seitliche Belastung ausgehen, finde ich die doch etwas bedenklich.
Aber wieso sollen wir das jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr als Problem ansehen? Finde das schon lustig. Wenn jetzt keine "Problem !" gerufen hätte, dann wär´s keins, oder wie? 

Und ganz am Rande: @nuts : Ich finde die Drehpunktslage von dir gar nicht prickelnd. Es war gesagt, dass der Hinterbau auf ein 30er Kettenblatt abgestimmt werden soll. Zum einen weil das für 1 x 11 ideal wäre, zum anderen, weil das ein guter Kompromiss für mehrfachkurbel (und dann die unterschiedlichen Kettenblätter) ist.
Aber mit dem anvisierten 30er Blatt funktioniert deine Drehpunktslage ziemlich schlecht. Und auch die Spritzung auf größere oder kleinere Kettenblätter kann´s nicht sonderlich gut.
Eine vernünftige Drehpunktslage wäre aus meiner Sicht ca. 64-65mm über Innenlager und 0-5mm dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch einfach irgendwo einen anschlag oder ne begrenzung einbauen. Z.b. sitzstrebenverbindung gegen sattelrohr oder reifen gegen sattelrohr oder...
> 
> Dann bekommt der dämpfer nur seine max. Federkraft und das "auf block gehen" übernimmt ein anderes teil.



Den Blödsinn hat Pivot bei seinem neuen 650b DH-Bike gemacht. Scheinbar auch, um ihre Dämpferverlängerung zu schonen (Und das bei sehr kurzer Anbindung zum nächsten Abstützpunkt am Hauptrahmen und einer relativ kurzen Dämpferverlängerung). Anscheinend sehen nicht nur wir ein Problem mit dem Bauteil. Bei denen schlägt die Wippe mit einem Gummi gegen das Sitzrohr. Wäre für mich alleine schon Grund genug das bike nicht zu kaufen.
Reifen als Anschlag ist noch beschissener. Ist beim Bike meiner Freundin so. Ist ganz schön nervig.


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde den leider nicht mehr. Da hatten da weit höhere Werte als 200 kg bei erreicht.


hab gestern auch gesucht und nicht gefunden. Hatte aber im Kopf das bei einem Schlag und schnellem Einfedern nochmal mehr als 50% drauf kommen. (nur durch druckstufe).



foreigner schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn wir mal von den 24 Kg seitliche Belastung ausgehen, finde ich die doch etwas bedenklich.



und selbst bei 30kg bricht da nix. Ich kann aber aus erfahrung sagen das das ansprechverhalten ohne querkräfte schon sehr deutlich spürbar ist. Muss man sich ja nur mal bildlich vorstellen das der dämpfer an einem Ende fest eingepsannt ist, dann hängt man 30 kg ans andere im 90° Winkel und federt das dann ein. Dezente Reibung die da an den Dichtungen anliegt...



foreigner schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollen wir das jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr als Problem ansehen? Finde das schon lustig. Wenn jetzt keine "Problem !" gerufen hätte, dann wär´s keins, oder wie?


wie die alte oma die nicht aus Tschernobyl weg wollte: "Ich seh nix, ich riech nix - da ist nix...."


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab gestern auch gesucht und nicht gefunden. Hatte aber im Kopf das bei einem Schlag und schnellem Einfedern nochmal mehr als 50% drauf kommen. (nur durch druckstufe).


Richtig, da ging´s um 500 kg im DH Bereich.
Alleine rechnerisch: 80kg Fahrer würde bei 130mm und 50mm Dämpferhub eine 450er Feder benötigen. Das entspricht 79 N/mm. Das sind bei 50mm Hubausnutzung schon fast 4000N. Und da sind wir noch nicht bei zusätzlicher Kraft für Durchschlag, haben die Druckstufe (der sehr viel ausmacht) nicht beachtet und keine sonderlich schweren Fahrer.

Ich finde auch 5mm Versatz ist in der Praxis auch bei einem richtig steifen Hinterbau nicht viel, das ist mindestens mal realistisch. Gerade bei einem Eingelenker. Auf 3mm kommt man ja locker, wenn man nur mal das Bike schrägt hält und seitlich die untere Kurbel belastet. Schaut euch doch mal ein paar DH-Videos mit Super-Slowmos an, oder es reicht auch Replay vom Worldcup in Fort Williams. In den Slomos aus dem oberen Streckenstück sieht man wie gewaltig sich teilweise bocksteife und gut abgestützte Bikes verdrehen und verziehen. Und das soll 5mm viel sein? Glaube ich keineswegs. Ja, wir bauen kein Bike für solche Strecken, aber wir haben auch kein Materialeinsatz wie beim DH Bike und auch nur ein Eingelenker.


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

mehr als 5mm werden es trotzdem nicht... dann kann die Verlängerung sich am sitzrohr abstützen 
die sitzstrebe sollte im Gegensatz zum ICB 1 also mittig sein :-(

Also ich kenne genug bikes mit reibstellen zwischen Hebel und Rahmen. Da braucht man dann keine slomo um zu sehen wie viel manche Rahmen arbeiten.

Fazit: Ich würde das Thema nicht einfach nichtig erklären. Sondern eher als wichtig einordnen. Wäre ja mal was das man besser als andere machen könnte. Und ich dachte darum geht es hier doch oder?


----------



## DocB (26. Juni 2014)

Schwingenlagerung als vorgespanntes Kegelrollen-/ Schrägkugellager, am Besten noch einstellbar, z.B. über Excenter-Verdrehung (so wie bei X-12 Achse zur Einstellung des Fluchtens des Hinterrades) wäre steif und perfekt positionierbar. Damit lösen sich die anderen Probleme hoffentlich größtenteils auf.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Nur weil wir eine steife Lagerung haben, ohne Spiel, bleibt das Problem genauso. Der Rahmen verwindet sich ja trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass sich der Dämpfer in der Verlängerung dreht. Dann kommen auf ihn in der Theorie 0 Querkräfte, in der Praxis geringe. Die Querkräfte kommen auf die Dämpferverlängerung und den vorderen Dämpfermontagepunkt. Auf diese Weise sorgen sie aber nicht für eine Verschlechterung des Ansprechverhaltens oder der Langlebigkeit.

Und auch wenn wir eine ordentliche Sicherheit draufschlagen: So eine Dämpferverlängerung hat doch kein Problem mit Querkraft? Ich nehme mal an, dass die min. 70 mm breit abgestützt wird?


----------



## DocB (26. Juni 2014)

Das ist allerdings richtig. Üblicherweise sind die Lager von der Steifigkeit der schwächste Punkt (na klar, da drücken ja kleine Kugeln in die Laufbahnen), auch weil der Hebelarm Hinterrad-Aufstandspunkt-Schwingenlager grade max. ist. Wenn die Lager dann im Griff sind, kommt die nächste Baustelle: Schwinge - Hauptrahmen. Da ist die Ausführung der Lageraufnahme wichtig, und die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaudreiecks in Querrichtung. (Hier hat meine geliebte "Bananenschwinge" ihr größtes Manko, muss ich zugeben.) Nur irgendwann ist halt einfach Schluss, Fahrräder sind Leichtbau und damit ein Kompromiss aus steif und schwer.


----------



## DocB (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass sich der Dämpfer in der Verlängerung dreht. Dann kommen auf ihn in der Theorie 0 Querkräfte, in der Praxis geringe. Die Querkräfte kommen auf die Dämpferverlängerung und den vorderen Dämpfermontagepunkt. Auf diese Weise sorgen sie aber nicht für eine Verschlechterung des Ansprechverhaltens oder der Langlebigkeit.
> 
> Und auch wenn wir eine ordentliche Sicherheit draufschlagen: So eine Dämpferverlängerung hat doch kein Problem mit Querkraft? Ich nehme mal an, dass die min. 70 mm breit abgestützt wird?


Nee, dieses "Hufeisen" ist brutal steif und stabil.
Problematisch sind die Kräfte quer zur Lagerung, mit Worten nicht so einfach, also das, was zur Lochleibung in dem hinteren Dämpferauge führt. Und das ist halt empfindlich auf Knickung. Deswegen geht da ein Kugelgelenk nicht, denke ich, das knickt sofort aus!
Dort muss axial gut geführt werden (Anlaufscheibe, Bundgleitlager, Kegelgleitlager auch dort?)


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Dämpferaufnahme drehbar ist und die vordere Aufnahme ein Kugelgelenk, dann haben wir wieder Knickung an der Lagerstelle Dämpferverlängerung/Dämpfer und damit die Selbstverstärkung der Seitenkräfte. Damit erhöhen wir seitliche Kräfte deutlich und damit auch die seitliche Auslenkung des Hinterbaus. Das ist ungesund für sämtliche Bauteile (Schwinge, Verlängerung, alle Lager, Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen) des Hinterbaus. Schön ist anders. Das ist ja die ganze Zeit das Problem und der Grund, weshalb ich das System inzwischen nicht mehr gut finde. Dazu kommt, dass du auch in der anderen Achse keine stabile Aufnahme des Dämpfers an der Verlängerung hinbekommst, wenn der sich seitlich drehen kann. Dann haben wir auch hier das Knickungsproblem.


----------



## DocB (26. Juni 2014)

Jau. Das 3te Gelenk in der Mitte ist definitiv mehr Problem als Lösung.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Ich sprech´s jetzt mal klar und deutlich aus:
Das System hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile und bringt Probleme mit was Haltbarkeit, Gewicht und kaum ermittelbare Belastungen mit sich, die auch nicht zu lösen sind.
Meine Meinung:

Verwerfen !!!
Das funtkioniert so nicht. Es ist eine zweifelhafte Konstruktion die jetzt schon Fragen was Dauerhaltbarkeit offen lässt. Wollt ihr das wirklich? Ich jedenfalls definitiv nicht.

Neue Abstimmung über anderes System und zusätzlich zu den anderen Varianten den direkten Eingelenker mit steifer Verbindungsbox zwischen Hauptlager und Dämpfer und Dämpfer durch das Sitzrohr aufnehmen. Das ist der einzig bewerte, gut funktionierende Eingelenker mit guter Progression. Nachteil ist klar die Versenkbarkeit bei kleinen Rahmen. Das muss halt einfach abgestimmt werden!


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Den Blödsinn hat Pivot bei seinem neuen 650b DH-Bike gemacht. Scheinbar auch, um ihre Dämpferverlängerung zu schonen (Und das bei sehr kurzer Anbindung zum nächsten Abstützpunkt am Hauptrahmen und einer relativ kurzen Dämpferverlängerung). Anscheinend sehen nicht nur wir ein Problem mit dem Bauteil. Bei denen schlägt die Wippe mit einem Gummi gegen das Sitzrohr. Wäre für mich alleine schon Grund genug das bike nicht zu kaufen.
> Reifen als Anschlag ist noch beschissener. Ist beim Bike meiner Freundin so. Ist ganz schön nervig.



Man kann das sicher auch vernünftig machen!
mir wäre es immernoch lieber der reifen schleift beim durchschlagen kurz am sattelrohr und ich fahr weiter, als das mir die DV wegknickt und ich flieg aufs maul.

Das pitot ist da trozdem nen gutes beispiel, weil das ding ist **** leicht für den federweg. Und wenn sich die blocklast uber mehre fade abstürzt,  kann man ds bike leichter bauen.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Man kann das sicher auch vernünftig machen!
> mir wäre es immernoch lieber der reifen schleift beim durchschlagen kurz am sattelrohr und ich fahr weiter, als das mir die DV wegknickt und ich flieg aufs maul.
> 
> Das pitot ist da trozdem nen gutes beispiel, weil das ding ist **** leicht für den federweg. Und wenn sich die blocklast uber mehre fade abstürzt,  kann man ds bike leichter bauen.



Also, mir ist am liebsten, wenn das Bike durschlägt, dass kein Reifen schleift und auch nichts wegknickt, weil alles so ist, dass da auch nichts wegknicken kann.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

DocB schrieb:


> Jau. Das 3te Gelenk in der Mitte ist definitiv mehr Problem als Lösung.



Warum? Das entkoppelt den dämpfer weitestgehend von querkräften. Und ob das dann bei der knickung nach oben/unten das schwächste glied ist, hängt von der konstruktion ab. Ich sehe da das dämpferauge deutlich schwächer.


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass sich der Dämpfer in der Verlängerung dreht. Dann kommen auf ihn in der Theorie 0 Querkräfte, in der Praxis geringe.



Die Theorie verstehe ich nicht. Der Dämpfer ist am anderen ende fest! und wenn ich den (mit einem drehbaren gelenk) auslenke hab ich Querkräfte... ?



nuts schrieb:


> Die Querkräfte kommen auf die Dämpferverlängerung und den vorderen Dämpfermontagepunkt. Auf diese Weise sorgen sie aber nicht für eine Verschlechterung des Ansprechverhaltens oder der Langlebigkeit.


und dazwischen werden sie per funk weiter geleitet? Der dämpfer ist ja keine Neutrale Faser...
Sehe ich anders.



nuts schrieb:


> Und auch wenn wir eine ordentliche Sicherheit draufschlagen: So eine Dämpferverlängerung hat doch kein Problem mit Querkraft? Ich nehme mal an, dass die min. 70 mm breit abgestützt wird?


Das die Verlängerung ein Problem hat, habe ich nie behauptet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, mir ist am liebsten, wenn das Bike durschlägt, dass kein Reifen schleift und auch nichts wegknickt, weil alles so ist, dass da auch nichts wegknicken kann.



Dann braucht man halt nur einen vernünftigen anschlag zusätzlich zum dämpfer.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Theorie verstehe ich nicht. Der Dämpfer ist am anderen ende fest! und wenn ich den (mit einem drehbaren gelenk) auslenke hab ich Querkräfte... ?
> 
> 
> und dazwischen werden sie per funk weiter geleitet? Der dämpfer ist ja keine Neutrale Faser...
> ...



Der dämpfer soll ja vorn ein kugelgelenk bekommen


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Der dämpfer soll ja vorn ein kugelgelenk bekommen


das hab ich ja von anfang an gefordert... bekam dafür aber nur mimimi und geht nicht usw zurück. 
wenn da eins drin ist - ok.... keine weiteren beschwerden.


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das hab ich ja von anfang an gefordert... bekam dafür aber nur mimimi und geht nicht usw zurück.
> wenn da eins drin ist - ok.... keine weiteren beschwerden.



Jetzt haben wir's, sorry, dass ich das nicht dazu schrieb.

Ich nahm an, dass da ein Kugelgelenk ist, oder (bitte nicht hauen  ) die Dämpferaufnahme die 2° mitgeht. Bei den Kugelgelenken bin ich an sich voll dabei, nur werden die doch recht klein, habe ich zumindest bei meiner letzten Recherche so gesehen.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

Na lieber nen kleines gelenk ds sich bewegt, als nen größeres das seitensteif ist und den dämpfer vorknickt und über kurz oder lang killt


----------



## kashamaruch (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal einen Eingelenker mit möglichst kurzer DV gezeichnet. Als Dämpfer habe ich einen mit 200mm und 57mm Hub vorgesehen, weil dadurch weniger Kraft auf den "Knickstab" kommt. Der Hauptdrehpunkt liegt bei 20mm vor und 60mm über dem Tretlager. Das Sitzrohr hat 40mm Offset, weshalb ich einen Sitzwinkel mit "nur" 73 Grad gewählt habe, um dies etwas auszugleichen. Zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen sollte so genug Platz sein, um einen steifen Hinterbau zu generieren.
Die Anlenkung hat jetzt eine Progression von ca. 0,2. Durch die kurze DV ist auch nicht mehr möglich, außer man legt den Hauptdrehpunkt noch weiter nach vorne, nimmt einen kürzeren Dämpfer oder das Unterrohr macht nach unten noch mehr Platz für eine tiefere Lage des vorderen Dämpferauges.
Den Rahmen könnte man also auf 57mm Hub auslegen mit der Option auf einen strafferen Hinterbau durch 51er Dämpfer. Am Unterrohr könnte eine zweite, tiefere Befestigung vorhanden sein für einen 190er Dämpfer und progressiveren Hinterbau.
Auf dem zweien Bild sieht man, dass im eingefederten Zustand auch bei 40mm Offset des Sitzrohres die Reifenfreiheit nicht übermäßig groß ist.

Edit: Die DV hat hier eine Länge von ca. 90mm!!!


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bei den Kugelgelenken bin ich an sich voll dabei, nur werden die doch recht klein, habe ich zumindest bei meiner letzten Recherche so gesehen.



Grundsätzlich richtig. Die ganzen Dämpfer von der Stange haben ja eine 1/2" Bohrung.
passende Kugelgelenke haben dann eine 6mm Bohrung. verwendet man eine 10.9 oder 12.9 Passschraube klappt das schon.
Hilfreich ist dabei natürlich eine möglichst schmale Dämpferaufnahme. Die Kegelscheiben können ja recht dünn ausfallen da der Dämpfer ja nur kleine seitliche Bewegungen in diesem Punkt macht.

habe seit 2005 Kugelgelenke im Dämpfer. eins hatte nach vielen 10k km etwas radial Spiel. Aber wenn man vernünftige Qualität verbaut halten die mindestens so lange wie original lager die normal verbaut werden.
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich da mit den fluro Motorsport Teilen. Die machen übrigens auch Größen auf Wunsch. (ich hatte den Dämpfer damals etwas aufgerieben und Metrische verbaut.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Wir haben nach wie vor ein Problem:


foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn die Dämpferaufnahme drehbar ist und die vordere Aufnahme ein Kugelgelenk, dann haben wir wieder Knickung an der Lagerstelle Dämpferverlängerung/Dämpfer und damit die Selbstverstärkung der Seitenkräfte. Damit erhöhen wir seitliche Kräfte deutlich und damit auch die seitliche Auslenkung des Hinterbaus. Das ist ungesund für sämtliche Bauteile (Schwinge, Verlängerung, alle Lager, Aufnahme am Hauptrahmen) des Hinterbaus. Schön ist anders. Das ist ja die ganze Zeit das Problem und der Grund, weshalb ich das System inzwischen nicht mehr gut finde. Dazu kommt, dass du auch in der anderen Achse keine stabile Aufnahme des Dämpfers an der Verlängerung hinbekommst, wenn der sich seitlich drehen kann. Dann haben wir auch hier das Knickungsproblem.


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal einen Eingelenker mit möglichst kurzer DV gezeichnet. Als Dämpfer habe ich einen mit 200mm und 57mm Hub vorgesehen, weil dadurch weniger Kraft auf den "Knickstab" kommt. Der Hauptdrehpunkt liegt bei 20mm vor und 60mm über dem Tretlager. Das Sitzrohr hat 40mm Offset, weshalb ich einen Sitzwinkel mit "nur" 73 Grad gewählt habe, um dies etwas auszugleichen. Zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen sollte so genug Platz sein, um einen steifen Hinterbau zu generieren.
> Die Anlenkung hat jetzt eine Progression von ca. 0,2. Durch die kurze DV ist auch nicht mehr möglich, außer man legt den Hauptdrehpunkt noch weiter nach vorne, nimmt einen kürzeren Dämpfer oder das Unterrohr macht nach unten noch mehr Platz für eine tiefere Lage des vorderen Dämpferauges.
> Den Rahmen könnte man also auf 57mm Hub auslegen mit der Option auf einen strafferen Hinterbau durch 51er Dämpfer. Am Unterrohr könnte eine zweite, tiefere Befestigung vorhanden sein für einen 190er Dämpfer und progressiveren Hinterbau.
> Auf dem zweien Bild sieht man, dass im eingefederten Zustand auch bei 40mm Offset des Sitzrohres die Reifenfreiheit nicht übermäßig groß ist.
> ...


Drehpunktslage ist aber nicht so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

mir gefällt ja immer noch eine Lösung a la Yeti am besten:




@Michael-IGUS: Ist das am Ende sogar ein igus Teil?
wenn nicht gibt es da bei Igus eine passende linearführung im Regal ?


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Du hast doch selbst mal geäußert, dass du die "Selbstverstärkung" von Seitenkräften als problematisch siehst. Das ist jetzt schon eine ganze Weile her. Kannst du mal uns mal deine Gedanken, die du in der Zwischenzeit dazu hast, mitteilen?!


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mir gefällt ja immer noch eine Lösung a la Yeti am besten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ernsthaft? So ein Teil als Linearführung im Staub und Matsch und dann noch als Gleitlager? Nicht wirklich. Haltbarkeit 5 Minuten. Das geht doch beim Yeti auch nur , wenn man es regelmäßig schön mit der Fettpresse behandelt und den Dreck aus dem Lager wieder herauspresst (der tatsächlich rein kommt!). Zum glück ist das ein Wälzlager mit viel Fett drin und kann Dreck einigermaßen ab. Von Gewicht reden wir mal gar nicht, davon dass wir hier Zusatzlager einbauen und damit auch gleich einen abgestützten Eingelenker bauen können mit Wippe und so auch nicht.


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2014)

das mit dem dreck ist natürlich ein punkt....
gewicht ok...
die konstruktion als solche gefällt mir trotzdem


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Wir haben nach wie vor ein Problem:



Aber das problem hat doch jeder eingelenker ohne abstützung. Der hinterbau verzieht sich, der dämpfer steht dann schief und erzeugt eine zusätzliche querkraft aufs lager. Warum soll das hier jetzt kritischer sein, wegen der DV?


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

Zur verdrehung des hinterbaus:
Wenn man die verbindung von der lagerstelle zur dämpfer(verlängerungs)aufnahme ausreichend (seiten)steif macht, so als doppel T, bekommt man das thema seiliche auslenkung sicher in den griff. Der biegebalken ist dann ja nicht sooo lang und ausreichend breit bzw. Hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Aber das problem hat doch jeder eingelenker ohne abstützung. Der hinterbau verzieht sich, der dämpfer steht dann schief und erzeugt eine zusätzliche querkraft aufs lager. Warum soll das hier jetzt kritischer sein, wegen der DV?


Weil viele "normale" Eingelenker fette einteilige Verbindungsteile zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Schwingenlager haben. Schau doch mal GT Sanction oder Orange Alpine an! Da kommen wir mit zwei Verbindungsteilen rechts und links vom Sitzrohr, einer zusätzlichen Lagerstelle und einer Dämpferverlängerung doch nie auf die gleiche Seitensteifigkeit bis wir mal beim Dämpfer angekommen sind. Im Übrigen wird so ein Bauteil wohl mehr auf verdrehen belastet als auf reine Biegung und das kann ein Doppel-T-träger bekanntlich sehr schlecht. Ein hohles Bauteil (Rohr) ist da doch ganz nett.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

ob das jetzt torsion oder biegung ist, ist jetzt erstmal egal. ist wahrscheinlich ne mischung aus beiden...

aber das ist ein konstruktives problem (und nicht unbedingt eines, warum gleich das konzept verwerfen muss), das man eben mit einer geeigneten konstruktion lösen kann. ich glaube hier gibts ja einige Ings und auch einige die was vom konstruieren verstehen , da sollte sich doch eine gute lösung finden. und zur not haben wir ja noch unseren joker @Stefan.Stark


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2014)

Als guter Konstrukteur begeht man vermeidbare Fehler nicht erst, statt sie durch Gegenmaßnahmen irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Hoeze (26. Juni 2014)

Das hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt. Man bekommt alles Steif genug. Die Frage ist halt ob man das dann den Berg hoch kommt . 
Schwere Schwinge niedrige Federrate, dann kann man auch gleich mehr Lagerstellen einbauen.


----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2014)

Wie war das mit dem XS Rahmen und dem 200er Dämpfer?


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. Juni 2014)

Da könnte man, wenn das mit der Verlängerung durchgeht, diese kürzer machen, richtig?


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Als guter Konstrukteur begeht man vermeidbare Fehler nicht erst, statt sie durch Gegenmaßnahmen irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen.



Aber was willste denn vermeiden? Eine steife schwinge brauchst du beim einfachen eingelenker auch. Du kannst die natürlich auch weicher machen, aber wer will das?


----------



## veraono (26. Juni 2014)

Auf den letzten Seiten dreht sich die Diskussion irgendwie nur noch im Kreis, bei mir entsteht der Eindruck, dass immer die gleichen potentiellen Problemstellen von den selben Personen gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt werden mit wechselnder Emotionalität und ohne zusätzlichen inhaltlichen Input.

Für mich:
- seitliche Knickung gibts bei jedem Eingelenker und möglicherweise ein Problem (wie bei jedem Eingelenker)
- vertikale Knickung des Dämpferauges ist vorhanden, System wird von anderen Herstellern ( ohne bekannte Rückrufaktionen) verwendet
- die Kombination der beiden Aspekte ist möglicherweise ein neues Problem bei diesem System hier, dem man begegnen müsste wenn man das System umsetzen will

Lösung?
Derjenige mit der meisten Erfahrung im Fahrradrahmenbau (z.B. @Stefan.Stark) sagt was möglich ist und was der Jürgen bereit wäre zu bauen. 
Aber vielleicht geschieht ja genau das im Hintergrund gerade.
Im Optimalfall, sofern sowas mögl. ist, nach Rücksprache mit den Herstellern der anderen Anbieter ähnlicher Systeme hinsichtl. bereits bekannter Probleme,  oder alternativ einer User-Umfrage in entsprechenden Herstellerfbereichen im Forum (das vielbeschworene "Crowd-Sourcing").
Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch hier darüber Abstimmen lassen aber dann sollte m.E. auch vorher nochmal ein definitives Statement erfolgen.

Alles andere hier ist auch weiterhin nur Bauchgefühlspekulation es sei denn jemand liefert doch noch eine FEM-Analyse


----------



## pezolived (26. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Alles andere hier ist auch weiterhin nur Bauchgefühlspekulation es sei denn jemand liefert doch noch eine FEM-Analyse



Zum Verständnis: Knickung ist kein Festigkeits- sondern ein Stabilitätsproblem. Wir erinnern uns: Kugel in der Mulde = stabiles Gleichgewicht; Kugel auf der Kuppe = labiles Gleichgewicht. Wir starren alle gerade auf die Kugel auf der Kuppe und streiten darüber, ob und wann sie wohl runterrollen wird.
Es gibt ein paar Formeln, anhand derer die Knickgefahr abgeschätzt, die "Knickspannung" berechnet und mit der zulässigen verglichen werden kann, aber m.W. gelten die nur für statische Belastungen. Bei uns kommen jedoch auch Massenkräfte hinzu, das ganze Gebilde schwenkt mit unbekannter Frequenz auf und ab, es kommen die Fahrbahnstöße hinzu und der finale Durchschlag könnte z.B. auch am Ende eines Wurzelteppichs erfolgen, wo unsere Stelze bereits aufgrund dieser Massenkräfte durchgebogen ist.
Und da mach mal 'ne Aussage - als Konstruktionsverantwortlicher in einem kleinen Betrieb mit beschränktem Forschungsetat aber großer Produkthaftung und ohne zu wissen, was der Kunde da überhaupt für ein Federbein reinschrauben wird.

(Wieso bloß muß ich dabei immer an Windows denken?)


----------



## ONE78 (27. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Auf den letzten Seiten dreht sich die Diskussion irgendwie nur noch im Kreis, bei mir entsteht der Eindruck, dass immer die gleichen potentiellen Problemstellen von den selben Personen gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt werden mit wechselnder Emotionalität und ohne zusätzlichen inhaltlichen Input.
> 
> Für mich:
> - seitliche Knickung gibts bei jedem Eingelenker und möglicherweise ein Problem (wie bei jedem Eingelenker)
> ...



schöne zusammenfassung! gefäll mir und dem kann ich mich anschliessen.

ok, FEM ohne festgelegte geometrie wird schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

Ihr jagt aber auch die arme Kuh durchs Dorf.

Selbst wenn Querkräfte auf den Dämpfer kommen, wer sagt eucht bitte wie Steif der Dämpfer ist. Meinen Augen verformt sich der Dämpfer viel stärker als die Schwinge. Für mich heißt das die Querkräfte werden hauptsächlich über das "breite" Lager abgeleitet. Der Dämpfer verformt sich nur etwas. In welchem Maße sehe ich persönlich als völlig egal an. Man könnte den Dämpfer über spezielle Kugelgelenke auf von jedlicher Querkraft entkoppeln. Das ist aber teuer und macht absolut keinen Sinn. Außerdem adsorbiert die Elastische schwinge auch eine menge Energie.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mittlerweile über einige Ecken die Info bekommen, dass die Abstützung bei Bergamont bisher keine Probleme in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit macht. Allerdings scheint die Stelle zur Geräuschentwicklung zu neigen, was ja auch nicht unbedingt wünschenswert ist.

In den letzten Tagen habe ich viel über das System nachgedacht und bin keinen Schritt weiter gekommen. Eine solide und seriöse Abschätzung der Problematik ist ohne Versuche einfach nicht möglich. Nun ist es aber so, dass Zeit und sonstige Ressourcen sehr beschränkt sind und ich ohnehin ungerne einen Pfad beschreite, der mit einer absehbaren (wenn auch sehr geringen!) Wahrscheinlichleit in eine Sackgasse führt... deswegen sehe ich das System immer kritischer, auch wenn es viele positive Aspekte für ein Trailbike bietet. Ich bin wirklich total zwiespältig... der Kopf sagt "Vooooorsicht!", das Herz sagt "Sieht geil aus der Entwurf und leicht wirds auch... bauen!" 

Sind sprechen im Team noch mal alle Optionen durch und werden eine Entscheidung fällen. Hoffentlich bekommen wir bis Mo oder Di eine Haken an die Sache. Im Moment sehe ich diese drei Optionen, die ich zur Diskussion in die Runde geworfen habe... vielleicht ergeben sich aber noch andere Möglichkeiten, mal schaun was die Burschen dazu sagen:

A) Wir bleiben beim abgestimmten System und testen die Funktionsmuster auf Herz und Nieren. Dabei besteht die Gefahr, dass wir eventuell die gesamte Konstruktion wieder verwerfen müssen. Was das im Hinblick auf den ohnehin angeschlagenen Zeitplan bedeutet, kann sich ja jeder vorstellen...

B) Wir bauen das System mit ein oder zwei speziellen Dämpfern, die sich besonders solide mit einer Dämpferverlängerung verbinden lassen. Das würde aber bestimmt ein intensives Mimimi zur Folge haben.

C) Wir gehen auf ein anderes System. Dabei ist die Frage, ob wir Platz zwei (Viergelenker Variante) heran ziehen oder noch mal eine Abstimmung machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

Irgendwo hatte @nuts doch auch mal 4 Versionen zu diesem Eingelenker vorgeschlagen. Da gab es ja auch Optionen ohne die kopfzerbrechende Verlängerung, was ist denn mit denen?

Dein Vorschlag B ist glaub raus


----------



## mhubig (27. Juni 2014)

Auch 'n cooler Eingelenker ... 






Quelle: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...inner-the-full-suspension-mountainbike-for-ev


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2014)

65° Lenkwinkel mit Zahnstochergabel. Das hatten wir doch schonmal, oder?


----------



## mhubig (27. Juni 2014)

Die Jungs von BTR empfehlen 'ne Pike mit 150mm ...


----------



## Piefke (27. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> C) Wir gehen auf ein anderes System. Dabei ist die Frage, ob wir Platz zwei (Viergelenker Variante) heran ziehen oder noch mal eine Abstimmung machen.


Wenn man auf das Problem VOR der Abstimmung hingewiesen hätte, wäre sicher ein anderes Ergebnis heraus gekommen. Aber der Eingelenker sollte wohl mit aller Macht gewinnen. Es kommt einem hier wie in der Politik vor, die wirklichen Probleme werden erst nach der Wahl offen genannt.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Juni 2014)

also so ganz verstehe ich das Ganze jetzt nicht.

Im Grunde geht jetzt die Angst herum(sofern ich auch alles mitbekommen habe), dass der Dämpfer ausbeult und dabei seitlich belastet wird.
Bisher ist bei noch keinem einzigen Dämpfer, der so abgestützt wurde, dieses Problem aufgetreten. Dass minimal höherer Verschleiß an der Dämpferlauffläche entsteht, mag ja sein, wird aber, wie man bei anderen Bikes sieht, kein praktisch sofort relevantes Problem sein.

Zur Knickstabthematik:

Es geht bei der Verlängerung ja um eine zusätzliche Länge von rund 10-15cm. möglicherweise sogar noch weniger, das kann man ja in der Konstruktion dann anpassen, Drehpunkt noch um nen cm vorschieben, usw - das lässt sich ja abstimmen und minimieren.

Desweiteren wird bei Vollast der Dämpfer voll komprimiert, die Knickung dann also durch die reduzierte Länge schon weniger.

Ein Knarzen ist auch keine Sache, die nicht zu beheben ist.
Gleitlager raus, einn M15x0,75 Hohlstahlbolzen und damit ordentlich den Dämpfer einspannen, alles etwas Fetten, und dann ist eher unwarscheinlich, dass es zu Knarzen anfängt. Und wenn doch, gibt es auch hier noch viiele Möglichkeiten, dem System das knarzen auszutreiben - Toleranzanpassungen, Oberflächenbehandlung, vllt sogar bestimmte Mittelchen, bestimmte Fette, oder Montagepaste usw.

Das ist doch hier alles eigentlich kein Grund, aufzugeben - jedes Problem, sollte es denn entstehen, lässt sich irgendwie lösen!


----------



## AlutechCycles (27. Juni 2014)

zu Stefan Stark seine Vorschlägen:
ich finde wir bleiben bei den System da es so abgestimmt wurde! wir machen mit unseren 1. Prototypen ja auch gleich die ersten ausgiebigen Test und entscheiden dann nochmal falls hier die Probleme zu groß und nicht Lösbar sein werden...was meint ihr?
derJü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TREK_er (27. Juni 2014)

Alutech schrieb:


> zu Stefan Stark seine Vorschlägen:
> ich finde wir bleiben bei den System da es so abgestimmt wurde! wir machen mit unseren 1. Prototypen ja auch gleich die ersten ausgiebigen Test und entscheiden dann nochmal falls hier die Probleme zu groß und nicht Lösbar sein werden...was meint ihr?
> derJü



Ganz deiner Meinung...
den 1. Prototypen speziell bei den bedenklichen Punkten besonders gut unter die Lupe nehmen und dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bei den Kugelgelenken bin ich an sich voll dabei, *nur werden die doch recht klein,* habe ich zumindest bei meiner letzten Recherche so gesehen.


Nach Außen verlagerte Kugelgelenke:
- Lagerschale + Kugelgelenk
- (oder) etwas fertiges von Igus oder einer anderen Firma.


----------



## veraono (27. Juni 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis: Knickung ist kein Festigkeits- sondern ein Stabilitätsproblem.


Ich respektiere deine Argumentation und offensichtlich vorliegenden technisch versierten Background und deine Betrachtungen sind richtig aber auch nicht Umfassend, so nimmt , wie schon von vielen Anderen gesagt, der Knickstabeffekt mit zunehmender Dämpferkompression ab. Rein empirisch betrachtet hat sich dazu das Dämpferauge in existierenden ähnlichen Systemen bislang nicht als Achillesferse entpuppt, dass hier eine gewisse Restunsicherheit verbleibt ist unstrittig aber andere Systeme haben auch ihre Probleme.


----------



## veraono (27. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ....
> 
> A) Wir bleiben beim abgestimmten System und testen die Funktionsmuster auf Herz und Nieren. Dabei besteht die Gefahr, dass wir eventuell die gesamte Konstruktion wieder verwerfen müssen. Was das im Hinblick auf den ohnehin angeschlagenen Zeitplan bedeutet, kann sich ja jeder vorstellen...
> 
> ...


Ich finde A) keine schlechte Option, es kann letztlich bei JEDEM nicht jahrelang erprobten System (und selbst bei diesen, abhängig vom individuellen Design) in der Prototypenphase Rückschläge geben. Ich persönlich könnte auch mit B) leben aber ich glaube auch das Mimimi-Potential ist da extrem groß 
Im Falle von C) finde ich muss eine neue Abstimmung her, man weiß ja nicht wieviel, als Beispiel, für den umgelenkten Eingelenker oder wofür auch sonst gestimmt hätten wenn die Diskussion schon im Vorfeld so geführt worden wäre



Alutech schrieb:


> zu Stefan Stark seine Vorschlägen:
> ich finde wir bleiben bei den System da es so abgestimmt wurde! wir machen mit unseren 1. Prototypen ja auch gleich die ersten ausgiebigen Test und entscheiden dann nochmal falls hier die Probleme zu groß und nicht Lösbar sein werden...was meint ihr?
> derJü


Na wenn du das sagst


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2014)

Lieber das System ausprobieren und wenn es wirklich untauglich ist verwerfen


----------



## DHVEF (27. Juni 2014)

Bauen und ausprobieren! Ich denke auch nicht, dass Potentielle Käufer abspringen, wenn sich alles um 6 Monate nach hinten verschiebt.

Ein Knarzen kann genauso gut bei anderen System auch ungeahnt aufkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn es sich hier um Gemeinschaftliches Projekt handelt muss an dieser Stellen einfach mal der Geldgeber und Risikoträger eine Entscheidung treffen. Alles andere führt zu nix.


----------



## pfiff (27. Juni 2014)

Ich würde Variante A wählen. Zwar besteht die Gefahr, dass der Dämpfer zickt. Auf der anderen Seite würden wir was neues konzipieren und dabei würde auch noch ein leichter Rahmen rauskommen. Letzteres ist für den Aufbau eines Trailbike ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Chancen überwiegen für mich in diesem Fall ganz deutlich.

Falls die Muster von A nicht halten sollten, könnte man evtl. noch auf B umsatteln

Die in C angesprochene Variante 4 schreit doch nach noch mehr Problemen als der hier diskutierte Ansatz und das, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Viergelenkern zu generieren. Wenn C, dann gleich tabula rasa und vor einer Abstimmung am besten neue Ideen sammeln.


Und bitte mal von irgendeinem Zeitplan lösen. "gut ding will weile haben" und es ist dann völlig gleich, ob die Entwicklung und Umsetzung 1 oder 3 Jahre dauert. Die von der Bikeindustrie im Jahrestakt als das Nonplusultra verkauften Neuerungen floppen doch eh regelmäßig. Also besser länger nachdenken und ausprobieren, um dann echt Freude am Bike und Biken zu haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juni 2014)

Alutech schrieb:


> zu Stefan Stark seine Vorschlägen:
> ich finde wir bleiben bei den System da es so abgestimmt wurde! wir machen mit unseren 1. Prototypen ja auch gleich die ersten ausgiebigen Test und entscheiden dann nochmal falls hier die Probleme zu groß und nicht Lösbar sein werden...was meint ihr?
> derJü


Jau, das wird die beste Variante sein. Dann erstmal Ollo den Parkplatztest machen lassen und anschließend jemanden mit einem "grazilen" Fahrstil wie ihn Lord Helmchen an den Tag legt damit los jagen. Wenn es das überlebt sollte der weiteren Entwicklung nix im Wege stehen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wenn man auf das Problem VOR der Abstimmung hingewiesen hätte, wäre sicher ein anderes Ergebnis heraus gekommen. Aber der Eingelenker sollte wohl mit aller Macht gewinnen. Es kommt einem hier wie in der Politik vor, die wirklichen Probleme werden erst nach der Wahl offen genannt.



Ab und an müssen die Verschwörungstheorien dann doch mal ausgepackt werden... so langsam habe ich mich dran gewöhnt... 

Ich kann Dir aber versichern: Bis auf einen groben Ablaufplan ist hier nichts geskripted oder abgesprochen oder gar im Hinterzimmer festgelegt worden. Wie schon das erste ICB-Projekt kann es eigentlich nicht authentischer werden... dadurch wirkt einiges vielleicht nicht gut geplant oder wenig professionell, aber es ist ECHT! Natürlich versuchen wir unsere Sicht der Dinge besonders zu präsentieren und damit Einfluss zu nehmen, aber das ist ja durchaus legitim... Fahrräder bauen ist schließlich unser täglich Brot 

Wenn das hier nicht echt wäre, dann hätte ich gar keinen Bock auf so eine Geschichte!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Juni 2014)

Alutech schrieb:


> zu Stefan Stark seine Vorschlägen:
> ich finde wir bleiben bei den System da es so abgestimmt wurde! wir machen mit unseren 1. Prototypen ja auch gleich die ersten ausgiebigen Test und entscheiden dann nochmal falls hier die Probleme zu groß und nicht Lösbar sein werden...was meint ihr?
> derJü



Haaaallelujaaaaa der Meister hat gesprochen  So wirds gemacht, nächste Woche fangen wir mit den Zeichungen für die Funktionsmuster an!
Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns da eh in etwas rein gesteigert, was in Wirklichkeit nicht so relevant ist. Aber es hat auf jeden Fall gereicht, um mich nervös zu machen. Die Funktionsmuster werden zeigen was Sachlage ist!

Guats Nächtle 
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (27. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ab und an müssen die Verschwörungstheorien dann doch mal ausgepackt werden... so langsam habe ich mich dran gewöhnt...


Verschwörungstheorien hin oder her...
Der Eingelenker wurde vor der Abstimmung viel besser und unkomplizierter beschrieben als er nun tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juni 2014)

Joa, das mag sein... ich glaube jeder von uns hätte den Text ein bissl anders geschrieben und wäre dabei nicht ganz frei von Tendenzen geblieben. Aber vor allem hatten wir die potentielle(!) Problematik noch nicht auf dem Schirm... ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass mir das erst nach der Abstimmung richtig bewusst geworden ist... und das ging wohl einigen anderen genauso...

Wie so oft im Leben: Später ist man immer schlauer 

Was die potentielle Problematik an sich betrifft:
Auf der einen Seite macht mich die Diskussion zu dem Thema schon ein bissl nervös, auf der anderen Seite ist es gut eventuelle Problemstellen schon vorher im Auge zu haben und außerdem gibt es ja schon ähnliche Lösungen, die ohne signifikante Probleme funktionieren. Also werden wir das wohl auch hin bekommen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## pezolived (28. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Der Eingelenker wurde vor der Abstimmung viel besser und unkomplizierter beschrieben als er nun tatsächlich ist.



Das ist doch ein ganz normaler Prozeß. Stell dir mal vor, wir wären bei den ganzen Entwürfen derart ins Detail gegangen, dann würden wir hier diskutieren bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag. Jetzt, nachdem der Eingelenker rausgeguckt wurde, denkt man natürlich genauer über ihn nach und stößt dabei zwangsläufig auf neue Aspekte. Das wäre mit jedem anderen Entwurf ganz genau so geschehen. Alte Konstrukteursregel: Jedes Ding wird kompliziert, wenn du nur genau genug hinguckst. 
Und derjenige, der die Party hier schmeißt und der eine Entscheidung treffen mußte, der ist bestimmt nicht traurig darüber, vorab auf Risiken und Unwägbarkeiten hingewiesen worden zu sein. Wenn du weißt, daß hinter der nächsten, finsteren Straßenecke einer mit 'nem Messer steht, dann kannst du dich darauf vorbereiten und hast bessere Chancen, heil um diese Ecke rum zu kommen. 
Mir imponiert im Übrigen, wie schnell und wie klar diese Entscheidung getroffen wurde. Meist wird da nämlich ziemlich rumgedruckst in den Meetings, ein "Sowohl-als-auch" beschlossen, wo ein "Entweder-oder" gefordert ist. Nun wissen wir, wo's lang geht, und es wird mir weder peinlich sein, wenn die Sache klappt, noch werde ich irgendwelche Häme empfinden, wenn's schief geht. Es wäre jedoch m.E. nicht angegangen, die Risiken zu sehen und sie dann nicht zu äußern.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juni 2014)

Wie läuft denn ein solcher Funktionsmusterbau im Radbereich ab? Schaut der Jürgen nun ins Regal was eh noch rumliegt und schweißt das dann so zusammen das wir nen Eingelenker mit Verlängerung haben? Oder werden da komplett neue Teile hergestellt und sogar Schablonen gebaut?


----------



## DocB (28. Juni 2014)

Alutech schrieb:


> zu Stefan Stark seine Vorschlägen:
> ich finde wir bleiben bei den System da es so abgestimmt wurde! wir machen mit unseren 1. Prototypen ja auch gleich die ersten ausgiebigen Test und entscheiden dann nochmal falls hier die Probleme zu groß und nicht Lösbar sein werden...was meint ihr?
> derJü


Wort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien hin oder her...
> Der Eingelenker wurde vor der Abstimmung viel besser und unkomplizierter beschrieben als er nun tatsächlich ist.



Das Gefühl kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hat mich sogar gewundert das alles so gekommen ist, da der Stefan Stark ja als absoluter Eingelenkergegner mitmischt   ...was wir ja seit dem ICB 1 wissen 

Schau, mir als Eingelenkerfan gehts immer so wenn über diese angeblichen Nonplusutraviergelenkervorteile geredet wird. Die zwar wohl vorhanden sind, aber beim Fahren dann letzendlich das Hndling vom Rad auch net besser machen.

Drum hat meine neues Rad, das nächste Woche bei mir eintrudelt, auch wieder exakt 1 Gelenk 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2014)

...und super das endlich eine klare Entscheidung getroffen wurde...mit Mut zum Risiko  

G.


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> oder gar im Hinterzimmer festgelegt worden.


beim nächsten hausbesuch würde ich gern mal bilder vom alutech hinterzimmer sehen


----------



## nuts (28. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn ein solcher Funktionsmusterbau im Radbereich ab? Schaut der Jürgen nun ins Regal was eh noch rumliegt und schweißt das dann so zusammen das wir nen Eingelenker mit Verlängerung haben? Oder werden da komplett neue Teile hergestellt und sogar Schablonen gebaut?



Das Funktionsmuster soll ja einerseits schnell und günstig kommen, andererseits eine valide Aussage über unsere Fragen erlauben. Deshalb werden wir beispielsweise einen neuen Hauptlagersitz, ein neues Yoke, die Dämpferverlängerung auf jeden Fall konstruieren und fertigen. Bei vielen anderen Rohren wird aber - für das Funktionsmuster - auf bestehende Rohrsätze zurück gegriffen.


----------



## veraono (28. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das Funktionsmuster soll ja einerseits schnell und günstig kommen, andererseits eine valide Aussage über unsere Fragen erlauben. Deshalb werden wir beispielsweise einen neuen Hauptlagersitz, ein neues Yoke, die Dämpferverlängerung auf jeden Fall konstruieren und fertigen. Bei vielen anderen Rohren wird aber - für das Funktionsmuster - auf bestehende Rohrsätze zurück gegriffen.


Das hört sich sehr vernünftig an !
Da brauchen wir ja nur noch schnell eine Geometrie die der Proto dann annehmen darf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie schnell der Proto steht. Wird der vor allem für interne Tests verwendet oder ist der schon für Events gedacht.
Naja, Probefahrten wird mir mein Doc wahrscheinlich eh erst frühestens in sechs Wochen erlauben.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2014)

Wenn Variante A) in Ordnung ist (eventl. Probleme im Zeitplan) dann wird man bei A natürlich am schlausten. Allerdings sollte dann auch wirklich gründlich getestet werden. Das im Schnelldurchgang zu machen bringt nicht viel, dann könnte man das Testen auch gleich lassen.

Ich persönlich kann mit Variante C auch gut leben, dann sollte aber auch neu abgestimmt werden. B wäre so gar nicht Forums-like.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch für A, weil ich das konzept gut finde und glaube die problemstellen lassen sich konstruktiv lösen.


----------



## foreigner (30. Juni 2014)

Ich weil ich´s schlichtweg gerne wissen würde, ob´s geht. Ich habe erhebliche Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit. Dabei bleibt´s bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (30. Juni 2014)

Wir machen ja auch A. Die Funktionsmuster sollen sowohl im Fahreinsatz als auch Prüfstand getestet werden. 

Falls das Ding nicht hebt, stimmen wir neu ab. Gibt ja Varianten, mit denen dem Konzept geholfen werden könnte, und es gibt noch die 5 Mitbewerber aus Runde 1.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,

hier ein kleines Update:




Das ist jetzt ein Lageraufbau mit X-Ring Dichtung, die Teile sind einfach deutlich kompakter als V-Ringe. Die Ringnut liegt im Außenbauteil, weil da am äußeren Ende keine Kräfte mehr walten. Wäre die Nut in der Achse, dann wäre das eine deutliche Schwächung in diesem Bereich.
So sollten wir eine kompakte, gut gedichtete Lagereinheit zustande bekommen. Was natürlich fehlt sind die Außenbauteile bzw. das Yoke... das will ich auf jeden Fall so gestalten, dass die Achse bzw. die "Mutter" geklemmt werden kann. Eventuell bekommt die Achse noch einen Bund und ein Gewinde, so dass die Achse quasi erstmal von links fest verschraubt wird und dann einfach mit der Mutter das Lagerspiel eingestellt wird und diese dann im Gehäuse vom Yoke geklemmt wird.

Ganz ähnlich wird auch der Lageraufbau für die Schrägkugellager oder Kegelrollenlager aussehen... ob wir die Funktionsmuster mit einer Adapterlösung hin bekommen weiß ich noch nicht, da muss ich erst noch mal die zur Auswahl stehenden Kugel-/Rollenlager durch gehen.
Spannend wir sicherlich ein Blindtest mit den Funktionsmustern, bei den ersten Usertests will ich die Lagereinheit so verdecken, dass man nicht sehen kann welches System sich dahinter verbirgt... so sollten wir zu neutralen Aussagen kommen.

By the way:
Die Konstruktion der Funktionsmuster starten wir Anfang nächster Woche in einem eigenen Thread. Bis dahin werde ich erstmal nix von mir hören lassen, weil es morgen auf das immer lustige Binger Open Air geht 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Juli 2014)

Achso... eins noch:

der zulässige Spalt bei diesen X-Ringen (Typ 4027) zwischen Gehäuse und Achse beträgt lediglich 0,1mm. Ich glaube das könnte unter Last Probleme geben. Im Moment tendiere ich dazu den Spalt unzulässigerweise auf 0,2mm zu vergrößern. Vermutlich wird das bei unserer recht langsamen Schwenkanwendung kein Problem sein.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2014)

- Kannst du vielleicht nochmal kurz erklären wo du den Vorteil von schrägen Lagerflächen siehst? also im vergleich zu sowas:





- eher ein Detail: Wie wird die blaue Mutter gegen verdrehen gesichert? Wäre so ein klassisches Teil das sich lockert.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, die blaue Mutter soll geklemmt werden... dazu würde ich das Yoke mit einem Schlitz versehen und natürlich die beliebten Quergewindebolzen bei der Klemmung verwenden  Die Achse bekäme dann noch einen Bund und ein Gewinde und wird fest mit dem Yoke verschraubt. Den Vorteil dieser Lösung sehe ich in der sehr festen Verbindung zwischen Achse und Yoke, die aber trotzdem eine Lagereinstellung ermöglicht ohne das Gehäuse zu verspannen.

EDIT: Nicht dass Du das falsch verstehst... Achse mit Gewinde und Bund => keine Klemmung im Yoke, wird ja auf Anschlag verschraubt... Mutter außen glatt => wird geklemmt für steife Verbindung und Verdrehsicherung

Wegen der zylindrisch/konischen Lager:
Das hatte ich recht weit vorne im Thread angesprochen... es geht dabei vornehmlich um den "Parkplatztest". Die Lager lassen sich über den konischen Anteil schön spielfrei und leichtgängig einstellen und wenn es zu härteren Belastungen (und damit elastischen Verformungen) kommt kann der zylindrische Anteil sehr hohe Kräfte aufnehmen (bei den sich die konischen Flächen sonst unzulässig stark gegeneinander verschieben würden).


----------



## pezolived (3. Juli 2014)

Stefan, 

wären denn die Gleitlager nicht außen besser aufgehoben, auf den Zapfen, die jetzt aus deinem Gehäuse rausragen. Das würde den Lagerabstand fast verdoppeln - und davon kannst du doch ohnehin nicht genug haben. Lagerschalen dann drehfest in der Schwinge, Achse fest im Gehäuse, Abdichtung außen einfach mit Deckeln, innen axial mit Dichtringen in der Fuge zum Gehäuse hin. Dort müßten dann allerdings auch noch Anlaufscheiben hin, weswegen die ganze Chose im Durchmesser etwas aus dem Leim gerät, aber in der Hinsicht haben wir ja Platz.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2014)

achja Parkplatztest... 

Das gute bei deinem Entwurf ist sicher die einstellbarkeit. und das du Dichtungen unterbekommen hast. Ich traue so verbauten x ringen aber leider (persönliche Meinung) nicht zu das die wirklich viel abhalten.
Könnte mir vorstellen das der Hohlraum vor dem Lager schnell voll steht.
Und das blaue Ding ist direkt per Reibung auf dem Lager. so eine klemmung wie die Madenschraube am ICB 1 kannst da vergessen. 

klar sind V Dichtungen größer, aber die die bringen halt auch bedeutend mehr, und du hast keine Probleme ob 0,1 0,3 mm Spalt. die sind flexibel und haben immer Anpressdruck. bei gut geschliffener Welle haben die auch weniger Reibung. (Parkplatz und so).

Ich bin nach wie vor für Gleitlager, und auch sicher das es da eine gute Lösung gibt.
Und ich will deinen Ansatz auch nicht schlecht reden. Sehe aber halt noch optimierungspotential.
Wie viel bauraum zur verfügung steht kann man von dem Bild schwer abschätzen. das wird wohl erst mal der begrenzende Faktor bei den Dichtungen sein oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juli 2014)

jepp... der Bauraum ist das Problem... habe aber gestern noch einen guten Hinweis von [email protected] bekommen, das werde ich nächste Woche noch mal prüfen. Ab heute Nachmittag ist aber erstmal Festival-Time 

Wegen der Verdrehsicherung: Ich will keine Madenschraube verwenden, sondern die gesamte Mutter klemmen. Dafür soll der Sitz geschlitzt werden und eine Verschraubung mit Quergewindebolzen für die Klemmung verwendet werden. Das ist ein bewährtes System, gibts ja schon bei einigen anderen Bikes... bei uns aber nur auf einer Seite... auf der anderen wird geschraubt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2014)

ah ok. jetzt versteh ichs. ja das sollte gehen.

viel spaß beim festival. net zu viel saufen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> viel spaß beim festival. net zu viel saufen.



Nieeeeeeeemals


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2014)

Du solltest dann aber noch zusehen eine Art Sicherung gegen übermäßiges Zuknallen der Klemmung einzubauen. Nicht das reihenweise Kettenstreben an der Achsklemmung brechen, wie bei einem Federgabelhersteller mit drei Buchstaben...

Viel Spaß auf dem Festival. Und wer würde denn auf nem Festival saufen? Bier ist da Grundnahrungsmittel, das hat nichts mit Alkoholmissbrauch zu tun.  Achja, und lass die Knochen heile, Bänderrisse sind Mist zum biken


----------



## foreigner (3. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt an dem Ansatz auch die geringe Lagerstützbreite nicht so sehr. Ich würde mir die Lager auch weiter außen wünschen. Auf die Schnelle fällt mir da jetzt keine gute Einstellung ein, weil ich das Lager ja nicht auf den losen Zapfen setzen würde. Aber wenn man darüber mal grübelt fällt einem bestimmt noch was ein.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ab heute Nachmittag ist aber erstmal Festival-Time



Vielleicht läuft man sich ja Samstagabend über den Weg


----------



## kasimir2 (3. Juli 2014)

Moin,

wegen der Dichtungen, Platzbedarf, Spaltmaß etc.

Wenn ich mit sowas Probleme habe lasse ich passende Dichtungen drehen.
Incl. Beratung bezgl. Material, Vorspannung und genereller Auslegung sind
die Teile selbst bei Mini Abnahmemengen auch nicht wirklich teurer als
Standard Spritzgußteile.
Wäre ja vielleicht eine Überlegung/einen Anruf wert.
www.rda-world.de

Gruß
Marc


----------



## veraono (3. Juli 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Stefan,
> 
> wären denn die Gleitlager nicht außen besser aufgehoben, auf den Zapfen, die jetzt aus deinem Gehäuse rausragen. Das würde den Lagerabstand fast verdoppeln - und davon kannst du doch ohnehin nicht genug haben. Lagerschalen dann drehfest in der Schwinge, Achse fest im Gehäuse, Abdichtung außen einfach mit Deckeln, innen axial mit Dichtringen in der Fuge zum Gehäuse hin. Dort müßten dann allerdings auch noch Anlaufscheiben hin, weswegen die ganze Chose im Durchmesser etwas aus dem Leim gerät, aber in der Hinsicht haben wir ja Platz.
> 
> ...



Das finde ich auch einen sinnvollen Ansatz, insbesondere wenn man maximal mögliche Steifigkeit des Systems  (aus Sicht der Knickstab-Selbstverstärkungs-Thematik) will.


----------



## pezolived (3. Juli 2014)

Das Problem ist, daß du auch eine torsionssteife Schwinge brauchst und daß bei der sich abzeichnenden, kurzen Kettenstrebenlänge eigentlich kein Platz zwischen Schwingenlager und Reifen mehr vorhanden ist, um die Schwingenarme miteinander zu verbinden. Außerdem wäre diese Querverbindung dann die Torsionsachse, wenn du die Schwingenarme gegeneinander bewegst (einen nach oben, den anderen nach unten biegst). Klartext: Querkräfte am Rad würden mit Bolzenschneider-Übersetzung die Schwingenachse auf Scherung beanspruchen! (Diese Querverbindung entspräche beim Bolzenschneider dem Gelenkbolzen.) Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal entnervt seine Maico MD 250 verkauft, nachdem ihm zum dritten Mal hintereinander die Schwingenachse gebrochen war. Deren Schwinge war genau so konstruiert, ein "H", dessen Querstrich weit ans Ende gesetzt war und die Schwinge war so weich, daß man von Hand den Hinterreifen gegen das Federbein ziehen konnte.

Stefans Konstruktion ist in dieser Hinsicht kerngesund, während bei dem, was ich skizziert habe, zwar sicher nicht diese fette Achse brechen würde, aber ich würde die Lager verkanten, mir also mehr Nachteile als Vorteile einhandeln. (Wenn man an den Schwingenarmen diese Bolzenschneider-Scherbewegung ausübt, bewegt sich ein Lagersitz nach oben, der andere nach unten - und da sie auf eine gemeinsame Achse festgenagelt sind, verdrehen sie sich von vorne gesehen parallelogrammförmig. Absolutes Gift für die Gleitlager!)

Wenn man also Stefans Torsionssteifigkeit und meinen großen Lagerabstand unter einen Hut bringen möchte, dann muß Stefans "Gehäuse" zur Schwinge werden. Die Schwingenarme müssen also aus diesem mittleren Drehteil rauswachsen, während der Rahmen außen die Lagersitze bereitstellt. Jetzt bräuchte man mal ein paar Maße, um zu schauen, ob sich das irgendwie darstellen läßt.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## nuts (4. Juli 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Wenn man also Stefans Torsionssteifigkeit und meinen großen Lagerabstand unter einen Hut bringen möchte, dann muß Stefans "Gehäuse" zur Schwinge werden. Die Schwingenarme müssen also aus diesem mittleren Drehteil rauswachsen, während der Rahmen außen die Lagersitze bereitstellt. Jetzt bräuchte man mal ein paar Maße, um zu schauen, ob sich das irgendwie darstellen läßt.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Sehr interessanter Ansatz, sollten wir auf jeden Fall vergleichend untersuchen. Keine Ahnung wie Stefan jetzt auf ein Festival gehen kann, ist doch hier viel spannender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (4. Juli 2014)

Diese Jugend!


----------



## Eddy93 (5. Juli 2014)

Moin Lager-Freaks,
ich beobachte seit den 90gern den Bike-Markt. Wundere mich über das Hochloben der Gleitlager hier im Forum. Das hatten wir doch schon alles. Als Fully-Käufer der ersten Stunde GT LTS, Leitners AMP (Das ist der Horst vom "Link") bin ich als unfreiwilliger Beta-Tester was Gleitlager am Hinterbau angeht bedient. 1. Schlechtes Ansprechen durch hohe Reibung (darum werden die auch nicht oder nur einseitig gedichtet damit die nicht noch schwerer laufen). Lasst mal bei einem Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer das Hinterrad auf den Boden fallen. Die Dämpfung des Systems ist so hoch das Rad springt nicht wieder hoch. Damals nach dem Umbau meins GT LTS von den Gleitlagern auf Industrielager war die Lagerdämpfung des Systems so gering dass die Zugstufe des Dämpfers nich mehr ausreichte. 2. Ein Kunststoff-Gleitlagerhinterbau ist nie so steif wie ein Kugelgelagerter. 3. Ich kenne keinen Gleitlager-Hinterbau der nach einiger Zeit nicht knackt oder knarrt. Das Lagerproblem wurde auch schon in den 90gern gelöst. Damals hat Werner Juchem seine Lagertechnick-Erfahrung aus dem Motorcross auf seine Bikes angewendet und zusammen mit Markus Storck eine perfekte Hinterbau-Lagerung entwickelt. Wir haben hier doch Maschbauer unter uns? Eine Schwingenlagerung muss so aussehen: Radiales Lager = Gelnklager hoher Güte, Axiale Abstützung über ein Axiales Nadellager.  Alle Lager in Standardmaßen. Die bekommt man in jedem Eisenwarenhandel - weltweit. Maximale Steifigkeit, gutes Ansprechverhalten, wenig Verschleiß, etwas Mehrgewicht als Nachteil. Natürlich teurer in der Produktion. Aber bei den heutigen Fully-Preisen müsste das drin sein. Kuststoffgleitlager werden nur aus Kostengründen (Günstiger Einkauf, geringere Fertigungstoleranzen im Rahmenbau möglich) eingesetzt und mit Marketing als technische Innovation verkauft siehe IGUS/Rocky-Spot.
Beste Grüße, Jenne


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juli 2014)

Eddy93 schrieb:


> Kuststoffgleitlager werden nur aus Kostengründen (Günstiger Einkauf, geringere Fertigungstoleranzen im Rahmenbau möglich) eingesetzt



Seit du in den 90ern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast sind knapp 20 Jahre ins Land gegangen. 

Ich dachte bislang das es teurer und schwieriger ist geringe Fertigungstoleranzen zu erreichen.


----------



## DocB (5. Juli 2014)

Sehe ich vom Maschbau-Standpunkt anders. Ideales Lager ist hier eine angestellte Lagerung -> Schrägkugel-oder Kegelrollenlager.
Weil:
- Querkräfte werden aufgenommen. Bei ZyRoLa+Axiallager auch, aber nicht
- Spielfrei
- Durch Vorspannung kein Durchrutschen der Wälzkörper - Hauptverschleißursache bei geringen Drehzahlen bzw. Schwenkbewegung
Problem sind Toleranzen bei mehreren Lagerstellen usw., aber wir reden ja von "ideal"


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2014)

Eddy93 schrieb:


> Als Fully-Käufer der ersten Stunde GT LTS, Leitners AMP


also gt lts, sts, lobo hatte ich auch. Da war das Meterial der Lager aber nicht im entferntesten mit den heutigen vergleichbar. und Dichtung gabs einfach mal gar keine. War halt für Californien gemacht...
Das amp ist ja eher geknickt als eingefedert. gibt bis heute kein Bike von dem ich so viele gefaltete gesehen hab.



Eddy93 schrieb:


> 1. Schlechtes Ansprechen durch hohe Reibung
> 2. Ein Kunststoff-Gleitlagerhinterbau ist nie so steif wie ein Kugelgelagerter.
> 3. Ich kenne keinen Gleitlager-Hinterbau der nach einiger Zeit nicht knackt oder knarrt.
> 4.Das Lagerproblem wurde auch schon in den 90gern gelöst. Damals hat Werner Juchem seine Lagertechnick-Erfahrung aus dem Motorcross auf seine Bikes angewendet und zusammen mit Markus Storck eine perfekte Hinterbau-Lagerung entwickelt.
> ...



zu...
1. sicher als Parkplatztest... mal 2000km fahren und dann unter belastung aufm Trail messen. da gibts dann nicht mehr viel unterschied. Im stehen von oben auf den Sattel drücken ist halt was anderes als beim fahren.
2. ??? den erklärst mir. Ich behaupte einfach mal das Gegenteil. Beweis mir das ich falsch liege?
3. Ich kenne keinen Kugellager hinterbau der nicht nach wenig Zeit knackt und knarrt
4. Juchem war auch ein gutes Beispiel für fehlende Dichtungen. die Nadellager für die Axiale Lagerung waren auch nicht so durchdacht. allein schon deswegen weil die nadel außen und innen unterschiedlichen weg in Relation zum Lagerparter machen. sprich bis auf eine stelle auf der Nadel ist das auch ein gleitlager. (nur halt metall auf metall)
5. also hohe Güte vom Eisenwarenhändler .. Das Lager das du dir vorstellst wiegt dann 500g. erst recht in "Standardmaßen". und axiale Nadellager hab ich oben schon erwähnt... (sind übrigens auch toll zu dichten.)
6. Erst mal sind gleitlager im Rahmen für den Hersteller nicht günstiger. Mit der Steifigkeit haben die sowieso nichts zu tun. Und wenn Wälzlager dann will ich Kegelrollenlager. Die sind aber schwerer, teurer und auch nicht immer einfach zu dichten. Und wenn man sowas verbaut heulen wieder alle das der Rahmen 100 g schwerer ist als er sein müsste


----------



## Eddy93 (5. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> also gt lts, sts, lobo hatte ich auch. Da war das Meterial der Lager aber nicht im entferntesten mit den heutigen vergleichbar. und Dichtung gabs einfach mal gar keine. War halt für Californien gemacht...
> Das amp ist ja eher geknickt als eingefedert. gibt bis heute kein Bike von dem ich so viele gefaltete gesehen hab.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddy93 (5. Juli 2014)

Moin,
die Materialien der Gleitlager haben sich in den letzten 20 Jahren erschreckend wenig verändert. Schon das LTS hatte hartanodisierte Aluminium-Achsen - außen schon mit nem O-Ring gedichtet - und teflonbeschichtete Gleitbuchsen. Das sieht vom Material heute nicht viel anders aus. Die konische Lagerung z.B. Rocky ist natürlich schon eine Verbesserung zum LTS.
zu...
1. also Ansprchverhalten ist Ansprchverhalten ob auf dem Parkplatz oder auf dem Trail oder möchte heute noch einer mit dem Losbrechmoment einer M21 fahren. Das wirkt sich dann auf Zug- und Druckstufe aus. Den Zusammenhang mit den 2000 km und dem Ansprechverhalten verstehe ich jetzt aus technischer Sicht nicht. Oder meinst Du nach 2000 km sind die Gleitlager sowiso ausgeschlagen und sprechen dann besser an?
2. den Unterschied der Druckfestigkeit von Kunststoffen und hochvergüteten Stählen wie bei Kugel/Walzen- oder Gelenklagern brauchen wir wohl nicht zu diskutieren. Und wir reden hier nur über die Steifigkeit der Lagerung. Was dann der Rest des Rahmens draus macht ist dann noch eine andere Sache. 
3. dann rede mal mit den Adrenalin- oder Juchem FS-Besitzern.
4. das Juchem FS war ab der ersten Generation sehr gut gedichtet incl. Abschmiernippel. Schau Dir die Konstruktion erst mal an bevor Du sowas behauptest. Die axialen Nadellager nehmen nur die Torsionskräfte des Hinterbaus auf. Das radiale Lager ist ein Gelenklager! Schau Dir mal an was das überhaupt ist. Solche Lager werden in Schwingen verwendet und haben nicht die großen Punktbelastungen wir Kugel- oder Rollenlager. Somit sind die für die 30-90° Bewegungen der Hinterbaulagerung besser geeignet als Rotationslager die für eine fortbestehende Rotation gedacht sind. Durch die Kugelform der Lagerflächen gibt es keine Kantenbelastung. Diese Kräfte werden dann von den axialen Nadellagern aufgenommen.
5. damit ist gemeint das Du die Ersatzlager (internationale Nummer) die ja bei jeder Konstruktion irgendwann nötig sind in jedem Kugellagergeschäft kaufen kannst - auch noch in 10-20 Jahren - und nich auf den Ersatzteilservice von unseren lieben Bikeherstellern angewiesen bist. Die Probleme kennen wir ja wohl alle. 
6. das eine maschinenbautechnisch vernünftige Lagerung etwas schwerer ist als die Plastikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung habe ich ja schon eingeräumt. Aber schau dir ma das Gewicht von einem Adrenalin Carbon an.
Den Gewichtsnachteil würde ich zu Gunsten einer "No Trouble-Lagerung eingehen. Ist aber eine persönliche Entscheidung.
Nicht von den Marketing-Spüchen der Hersteller einlullen lassen.
Beste Grüße, 
Jenne


----------



## Kharne (5. Juli 2014)

Eddy93 schrieb:


> also Ansprchverhalten ist Ansprchverhalten ob auf dem Parkplatz oder auf dem Trail



Ne. Handauflegen aufm Parkplatz und in "Grundhaltung" aufm Trail sind 2 grundverschiedene Sachen. Ausserdem kommt da noch die Abstimmung der Lowspeeddruckstufe dazu. 

An meinem Stereo muss ich mich bald mit dem ganzen Gewicht drauflegen, damit der Dämpfer einfedert, das hat nix mit der Reibung im Hinterbau, sondern dem Druck im Dämpfer zu tun. Auf dem Trail spricht der Dämpfer dagegen sauber an...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2014)

Und IGUS- Lager sind keine Plastikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung. Die bestehen komplett durchgängig aus Gleitmaterial. Und es wird einen Proto mit Gleit- und einen mit Wälzlagerrn geben. Aber da Gleitlager vor 20 Jahren nicht funktioniert haben brauchen wir es ja mit neuen Werkstoffen nicht zu probieren. So geht Fortschritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2014)

@Eddy93: ich glaub zum teil reden wir an einander vorbei, zum Teil solltest du dich auf Argumente einlassen und hinterfragen.

- Steifigkeit. Die hat extrem wenig mit den Festigkeit der Materialien im Lager zu tun. Ist ja nicht so das man das Gleitlager um mm verformt. Und dafür ist es spielfrei. zumindest bei Kugellagern ist das nicht der Fall. auch wenn du die axial mit Nadellagern abstützt. Die Nadellager müssen auch eingestellt werden und zumindest geringes spiel haben da die sonst nichts machen (außer viel Reibung). 
ich geh mal davon aus das du sowas meinst:






und da mach doch mal ein kleines Gedanken spiel:
die "Nadeln" sind zylinder die sich um ihre Rotationsachse drehen. sprich an jeder Stelle der Oberfläche gleiche Geschwindigkeit. Ist jetzt nur doof das das lager sich am inneren rand langsamer dreht als außen (also die relativgeschwindigkeit zur "Nadel"). sprich die Dinger sind eigentlich bessere gleitlager weil bis auf einen Punkt die abrollgeschwindigkeit nicht gleich der abrollfläche ist. 
Und mir persönlich ist etwas weniger steif immer noch lieber als immer spiel zu haben.

und nimmt man nur Kugellager wie 95% der Bikes gebaut sind ist es mit steifigkeit sowieso nicht weit her. Kugellager sind nun mal nur für radiale kräfte und nichts anderes gedacht.

führt einen schnell zu kegelrollenlagern.
Die Dinger gefallen mir zumindest als Hauptlager sehr gut. Haben aber eben 3 Nachteile:
- wirklich viel schwerer als gleit oder kugellager
- vor allem kleine fast nur ohne dichtung zu bekommen, sprich da muss man sich auch etwas überlgen.
- der Vorteil den du (zum teil richtiger weise) für Kugellager aufführst, nämlich das man die überall günstig bekommt, ist nicht vorhanden. Da Kegelrollenlager in normgrößen erst bei recht großen klumpen anfangen.   -> warum zum Teil richtig für Kugellager? -> nimm mal 10 beliebige aktuelle fullys. ich wette das ich an 8 davon mindestens ein Kugellager finde das ich erst mal bei einem Shop finden muss und 2 wochen drauf warte weil es nicht im Lager ist. (würde ich mich auf eine Wette einlassen).

- "Plastikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung" zeigt das du dich nciht mit dem Thema beschäftigst. mal den Eingangsartikel richtig lesen...

- ""No Trouble-Lagerung"  die eine Kugellagerung eindeutig auch nicht ist. Meine Lager im ICB 1 waren nach 3 Monaten durch...


----------



## coastalwolf (5. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und IGUS- Lager sind keine Plastikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung. Die bestehen komplett durchgängig aus Gleitmaterial. Und es wird einen Proto mit Gleit- und einen mit Wälzlagerrn geben. Aber da Gleitlager vor 20 Jahren nicht funktioniert haben brauchen wir es ja mit neuen Werkstoffen nicht zu probieren. So geht Fortschritt.



Grundsätzlich richtig. Ich bin auch immer neuen Technologien sehr aufgeschlossen. Fürs ICB 2.0 gibt's aber nicht wirklich ein belastbares Konzept in Sachen Gleitlagerung. Eine paar gute Ideen und "Trial and Error" sind zu wenig. Vorallem wenn ein gut funktionierender Stand der Technik als Alternative bereit steht.


----------



## foreigner (5. Juli 2014)

Die uneingeschränkte Gleitlagerbegeisterung die hier herrscht kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn es gleichwertig funktioniert und die Haltbarkeit ähnlich der von Wälzlagern wäre. Ich habe an beidem jedoch erhebliche Zweifel.
Und was hier teilweise geschrieben wird um die Gleitlager zu rechtfertigen: Ganz ehrlich, da kann ich - ganz vorsichtig ausgedrückt- nur mit dem Kopf schütteln: Ansprechverhalten auf dem Trail ist was anderes als im Stand. Oh, man. Es ist hier wie da Reibung. Zwar wird in der Fahrt das ganze noch von weiteren Faktoren beeinflusst (Dämpfungsabstimmung, Größe der ungefederten Masse, Raderhebungskurve, Progression), dennoch wirkt sich eine im Stand spürbare Reibung auch in der Fahrt aus. Das ist nicht nur so in der Theorie, sondern vor allem in der Praxis. Gleitlager gehen auf dem Trail noch schwerer als auf dem Parkplatz, Verwindung und Axialbelastung zusätzliche Verkantung und Reibung zur Folge hat. Wälzlager haben das Problem nicht, schon gar nicht Kugellager. Ich hab schon Gleitlager in der Vergangenheit gegen Wälzlager getauscht, genauso wie Gleitbuchsen gegen Dämpfer-nadelager. Alles sensationell besser auf dem Parkplatz, aber es hatte auch immer den gleichen Effekt auf dem Trail. Ich verstehe echt nicht wie man auf sowas kommt. Hier springen jetzt alle möglichen Leute auf einen Hype auf. Wir sollten das ganze etwas nüchterner betrachten und klarer die Vor- und Nachteile beider Systeme sehen.
Ich denke nicht, dass es bezüglich Steifigkeit überhaupt wesentliche Unterschiede gibt zwischen den beiden Systemen, wenn sie jeweils gut ausgearbeitet sind. Der einzige echte Vorteil der Gleitlager ist das Gewicht. Ob es hier aber auf 80g ankommt, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Gegen die Gleitlager spricht klar die höhere Reibung. Wie groß die genau ist, das muss ausprobiert werden. Zur Haltbarkeit bei Sand, Staub und Nässe: Wahrscheinlich auch mit Dichtung deutlich schlechter. Denn dass da gar nichts eindringt, ist so auch nicht. Und bei Gleitlager ist das übler als bei Wälzlagern mit "Platz" im Lager und einer ordentlichen Fettpackung.
Ob es bei Wälzlagern unbedingt die hier so oft erwähnten Kegelrollenlager sein müssen, das bezweifle ich auch. Für genau die Anwendung die wir hier haben sind auch normale, gut dimensionierte Rillenkugellager seit Jahren bewährt.
Ich selber hab so ein System über 10 Jahre im Einsatz gehabt und das geht immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Dabei habe ich die Lagerung in der gesamten Zeit nicht einmal angerührt. Spiel gibt´s auch nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob man - für den Fall wir nehmen Wälzlager - nicht einfach auf langjährig bewährtes zurück greift und das ganze nicht noch zusätzlich kompliziert, aufwändiger und schwerer (Kegelrollenlager) macht.


----------



## Eddy93 (5. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne. Handauflegen aufm Parkplatz und in "Grundhaltung" aufm Trail sind 2 grundverschiedene Sachen. Ausserdem kommt da noch die Abstimmung der Lowspeeddruckstufe dazu.
> 
> An meinem Stereo muss ich mich bald mit dem ganzen Gewicht drauflegen, damit der Dämpfer einfedert, das hat nix mit der Reibung im Hinterbau, sondern dem Druck im Dämpfer zu tun. Auf dem Trail spricht der Dämpfer dagegen sauber an...



Moin,
also es geht hier darum daß die Dämpfung eines Hinterbaus aus dem Dämpfer - da hier auch steuerbar- kommen sollte und nicht aus der Lagertechnik. Welche Stufe (Druck-/Zugstufe) ist völlig unerheblich. Das hat mit Trail oder Kinematiklabor überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn diese Grundbedingung nicht erkannt wird braucht man über andere Feinheiten einer Hinterbaukinematik wohl nicht weiter zu diskutieren.

Beste Grüße,

Jenne


----------



## foreigner (5. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Eddy93
> 
> - ""No Trouble-Lagerung"  die eine Kugellagerung eindeutig auch nicht ist. Meine Lager im ICB 1 waren nach 3 Monaten durch...


Da sie sowohl von Qualität, als auch von Dimensionierung nicht das goldene vom Ei sind. Allerdings ist an meinem ICB das einzige, das wirklich öfters zickt, das Horstlinklager. Und das ist ein Gleitlager. Ist´s nicht sogar Igus ?


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2014)

ist igus - und seit ich die überarbeitete Version hab ist stille, spielfrei und alles gut.

die Qualität der original kugellager war leider wirklich china...
hab da unterdessen SKF (mit fett aufgefüllt) und seither ist da auch Ruhe. 

Behaupte auch nicht das gleitlager sorgenfrei sind.
aber ich will entweder gleitlager oder kegelrollen oder mischung daraus.





sowas halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2014)

Ich sage ja nicht das Gleitlager das Nonplusultra sind und auf jeden Fall und mit Biegen und Brechen ins ICB 2.0 müssen. Nur dreht sich die Diskussion hier im Kreis, weil auf der einen Seite die stehen die sich Gedanken darüber machen wie es funktionieren KÖNNTE, es aber in der Theorie nicht final beweisen können, weil die Randbedingungen schwer zu berechnen sind, und es das in dieser Ausführung so noch nicht unbedingt im Fahrradsektor gab.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen die die sagen "Kugellager funktionieren, groß dimensioniert, seit Jahren, die nehmen wir! Alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung und Hype!", und Gleitlager per se für den Einsatzzweck für ungeeigneter erklären. Auch ohne es in der Theorie final beweisen zu können. Beide Seiten stellen bisher nicht viel mehr als Vermutungen an.

Sicher können wir jetzt den Schwanz vor möglichen Problemen einkneifen und das seit Jahren verwendete Rillenkugellager verwenden. Aber schlauer werden wir davon alle nicht. Und ich dachte dazu sei das Projekt auch gedacht, mutig neue Ideen entwickeln und auch mal ausprobieren.

Deshalb begrüße ich, als neugieriger Ing, dass Stefan und Jü jetzt den mutigen, in meinen Augen auch logischen, Weg gehen, zwei Versionen zu bauen und gegeneinander antreten lassen. Im Blindvergleich. 
Wenn dabei schon raus kommt das IGUS-Lager ist Mist, dann können alle Skeptiker sagen "Haha, told you so!". Dann machen wir halt mit Wälzlagern weiter. Aber wir WISSEN wenigstens das es Mist ist und können vielleicht sogar, zusammen mit IGUS, ermitteln WARUM es Mist ist. Am Lebenden Objekt.
Und da der Test mit zwei verschiedenen Lageraufbauten gesetzt ist könnt ihr hier gerne noch Tagelang darüber diskutieren 

Sicher kann man das als vertane Zeit abtun. Im Versuch gilt aber immernoch: Schrott ist auch ein Ergebnis!


----------



## Eddy93 (5. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und IGUS- Lager sind keine Plastikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung. Die bestehen komplett durchgängig aus Gleitmaterial. Und es wird einen Proto mit Gleit- und einen mit Wälzlagerrn geben. Aber da Gleitlager vor 20 Jahren nicht funktioniert haben brauchen wir es ja mit neuen Werkstoffen nicht zu probieren. So geht Fortschritt.



Moin,
das mit den "Platikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung" war von mir ja nur etwas provokative Rhetorik. Aber der Technologievorsprung der Gleitpaarung der IGUS-Lagern im Vergleich zu den Gleitlagern anderer Hersteller ist für mich technisch nicht nachvollziehbar. IGUS nennt nicht mal welchen selbstschmierenden Kunststoff sie verwenden. Das ist für mich eher ein Hinweis auf Marketing und nicht auf fundierte Technik. Es fehlt hier wohl einigen die Erfahrung Marketing - zugegeben oft auch sehr gut gemacht - von technischen Fakten zu trennen. Eine sachlich technisch kompetente kritische Grundeistellung sollte nicht dem bedingungslosen Fortschrittsglauben geopfert werden. Probieren find ich immer gut, wenn es aber schlechter wird sollte dies auch erkannt werden.
Beste Grüße,
Jenne


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2014)

Eddy93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> das mit den "Platikhülsen mit Teflonbeschichtung" war von mir ja nur etwas provokative Rhetorik. Aber der Technologievorsprung der Gleitpaarung der IGUS-Lagern im Vergleich zu den Gleitlagern anderer Hersteller ist für mich technisch nicht nachvollziehbar. IGUS nennt nicht mal welchen selbstschmierenden Kunststoff sie verwenden. Das ist für mich eher ein Hinweis auf Marketing und nicht auf fundierte Technik. Es fehlt hier wohl einigen die Erfahrung Marketing - zugegeben oft auch sehr gut gemacht - von technischen Fakten zu trennen. Eine sachlich technisch kompetente kritische Grundeistellung sollte nicht dem bedingungslosen Fortschrittsglauben geopfert werden. Probieren find ich immer gut, wenn es aber schlechter wird sollte dies auch erkannt werden.
> Beste Grüße,
> Jenne


Dann hast du es mit der provokativen Rhetorik aber mal gut überrissen, denn deine Kernaussage war, nach meinem Verständnis: "Hat vor 20 Jahren nicht funktioniert, kann heute nicht funktionieren, alles Marketingblabla."
Das ist für mich keine "sachlich technisch kompetente kritische Grundeinstellung", das grenzt für eher an Marketingparanoia. Ich kann zumindest habwegs nachvollziehen warum IGUS nicht preisgibt wie ihre Werkstoffe zusamen gesetzt sind. Denn das ist deren Knowhow, das womit sie Geld verdienen. Woran sie seit Jahren forschen und entwickeln. Und so lange jemand sagt "hey, ich nehm die Kohle in die Hand und baue zwei Prototypen um das im Blindvergleich zu probieren ist das definitiv technisch kompetent und kritisch.


----------



## pezolived (5. Juli 2014)

Aber gerade die Tatsache, daß Igus hier mit an Bord ist, sollte da doch einigermaßen beruhigend wirken. Die werden uns sicher nicht sehenden Auges in die Falle tappen lassen, um Gleitlager im Fahrradbau endgültig zu diskreditieren. Daß Gleitlager im Prinzip funktionieren, steht ja nun mal außer Frage. Die Aufgabe besteht m.E. lediglich darin, sie in solch einer herumwabernden Filigrankonstruktion, wie sie ein Fahrrad nun mal darstellt, so einzubinden, daß sie auch halten. Wälzlager funktionieren ebenfalls im Prinzip. Dennoch habe ich auch schon Wälzlagerungen gesehen, die derart fehlkonstruiert waren, daß sich da nix mehr drehen konnte - übrigens im Fahrzeugbau "made in Germany" und mit TÜV-Bäpper auf dem Nummernschild. Und wenn irgendwo mal ein Pferd tot umgefallen ist, stellt deswegen auch niemand gleich das Prinzip des Reitens in Frage.


----------



## Eddy93 (5. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Eddy93: ich glaub zum teil reden wir an einander vorbei, zum Teil solltest du dich auf Argumente einlassen und hinterfragen.
> 
> - Steifigkeit. Die hat extrem wenig mit den Festigkeit der Materialien im Lager zu tun. Ist ja nicht so das man das Gleitlager um mm verformt. Und dafür ist es spielfrei. zumindest bei Kugellagern ist das nicht der Fall. auch wenn du die axial mit Nadellagern abstützt. Die Nadellager müssen auch eingestellt werden und zumindest geringes spiel haben da die sonst nichts machen (außer viel Reibung).
> ich geh mal davon aus das du sowas meinst:
> ...



Moin,
das die Steifigkeit einer Lagerung nichts mit der Festigkeit der verwendeten Lagermaterialien zu tun hat kann man aus technischer Sicht so einfach nicht stehen lassen. Zudem gibt es bisher keinen Kunststoff der bei gleicher Wandstärke die gleiche Festigkeit wie vergütete Stähle besitzt. Geringe Festigkeit bedeutet eine vermehrte Nachgiebigkeit eines Systems. Auch nur eine kleine Nachgiebigkeit im Lager bedeutet bei den langen Hebelarmen eines Hinterbaus eine große Nachgiebigkeit am Ende des Hebelarms. Im Lager sollte es wohl eher nicht um Millimeter gehen. Ein hochwertiges Kugellager/Gelenklager hat Toleranzen im Mikrometerbereich. Alles Andere ist Chinaschrott. Bei den Preisen der Fullys über die wir hier reden wäre das meiner Meinung nach nicht zu akzeptieren. Ebenso erwarte ich Standardgrößen bei den verwendeten Lagern. Herstellerunabhängige Ersatzteilbeschaffung. 
Dein für mich nachvollziehbares Gedankenspiel bei den von mir beschriebenen axialen Abstütznadellagern gilt natürlich für ein Kegellager nicht. 
Die ideale Lagerung zumindest im Hauptlager ist sicher ein Kegellager. Hier auch größentechnisch sicher gut möglich. Für die anderen Lager halte ich die Kombination Gelenklager für radiale Kräfte axial abgstützt durch ein Nadellager wie auf Deinem Foto für den technisch besten Kompromiß aus Haltbarkeit, Ersatzteilbeschaffung, Größe, Gewicht, Reibung und Steifigkeit. 
Geh mal auf die Seite von Juchem. Genauch die Hinterbaulagerung findest Du dort. Und diese Lagerung haben z.B. Storck und Juchem seit fast 20 Jahren. Und sicher kann man den beiden Firmen keine Technologiefeindlichkeit nachsagen.  Ob die Kinematik des Hinterbaues noch besser geht ist eine andere Geschichte. Aber wenn man über die optimale Lagerung eines Hinterbaues nachdenkt stehen sicher nicht Kunststoffgleitlager an erster Stelle. Das sind übrigens Gelenklager. 

Beste Grüße, Jenne


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2014)

Eddy93 schrieb:


> das die Steifigkeit einer Lagerung nichts mit der Festigkeit der verwendeten Lagermaterialien zu tun hat kann man aus technischer Sicht so einfach nicht stehen lassen. Geringe Festigkeit bedeutet eine vermehrte Nachgiebigkeit eines Systems.


da widerspreche ich dir ja gar nicht. Es gibt nur stellen die sich viel mehr verformen als die Lager.
was bringen mir Wälzlager wenn die Welle die durch geht aus gummi ist...
und so ist es halt (leider) oft. Oder die Abstützung der Lager im Rahmen. Da bewegt sich oft deutlich mehr als das Lager nachgeben kann.
Was bringt das steifste Lager wenn die Abstützung z.b. am Unterrohr sich um ein vielfaches verwindet....



Eddy93 schrieb:


> Alles Andere ist Chinaschrott. Bei den Preisen der Fullys über die wir hier reden wäre das meiner Meinung nach nicht zu akzeptieren. Ebenso erwarte ich Standardgrößen bei den verwendeten Lagern. Herstellerunabhängige Ersatzteilbeschaffung.



geht mir auch so - die Realität ist fast immer eine andere. OEM Lager aus der billigsten Schublade die nach dem ersten Wasser Kontakt rosten, Normgrößen die  so selten verwendet werden das man sie kaum bekommt. Und das ist ein HErsteller übergreifendes Problem und hat selten was mit dem Preis im Laden zu tun.
die Klamotten von Kik und Armani kommen auch aus der gleichen Fabrik auf dem Gleichen schiff vor der asiatischen Küste....




Eddy93 schrieb:


> Die ideale Lagerung zumindest im Hauptlager ist sicher ein Kegellager. Hier auch größentechnisch sicher gut möglich.


Hab selber schon gesucht - die kleinsten die man da in Normgrößen findet sind leider nicht gedichtet und immer noch überdimensioniert. Ist die Frage wie weit der Drehpunkt vom Tretlager weg ist und ob man das dann unter bekommt.

Die Kugelgelenk Lager halte ich im Dämpfer (beide Enden) für sinnvoll.
an anderen Stellen eher weniger. Man sollte nicht vergessen das die auch recht viel Reibung haben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> geht mir auch so - die Realität ist fast immer eine andere. OEM Lager aus der billigsten Schublade die nach dem ersten Wasser Kontakt rosten, Normgrößen die  so selten verwendet werden das man sie kaum bekommt. Und das ist ein HErsteller übergreifendes Problem und hat selten was mit dem Preis im Laden zu tun.
> die Klamotten von Kik und Armani kommen auch aus der gleichen Fabrik auf dem Gleichen schiff vor der asiatischen Küste....



Und genau hier sehe ich den Vorteil des Communitybikes. Genau auf so was ist es wichtig Einfluss zu nehmen und das in verbraucherfreundliche Bahnen zu lenken.


----------



## esmirald_h (5. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hab selber schon gesucht - die kleinsten die man da in Normgrößen findet sind leider nicht gedichtet und immer noch überdimensioniert.
> 
> siehe:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pintie (6. Juli 2014)

der erste link geht nicht, der zweite ist kein kegelrollenlager (hat aber auch nette Tragzahlen  )

wenn Kugelgelenk in so einer größe - dann möchte ich aber von keinem mehr höhren das Gleitlager zu viel Reibung haben.


----------



## coastalwolf (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich schon mehrmals als Technologie-Freak geoutet. Da schlägt auch mein Ingenieur-Herz höher. Leider habe ich im Berufsleben allerdings bei unabgesicherten Konzeptideen schon zu oft "Pferde kotzen sehen". Die beste Idee hilft nichts, wenn nicht mal die Toleranzketten analysiert wurden. Gerade an der prozesssicheren Reproduzierbarkeit hapert dann es sehr oft. Die mit viel Liebe aufgebauten Prototypen bekommt man irgendwie zum Laufen. Der Serienprozess mit Stückzahl fliegt ab. Genau das Toleranzproblem trat auch bei meinem Eigenversuch mit Huber-Bushings auf. Auge im Federbein hatte tendenziell kleinen Durchmesser. Der Bolzen ging bei der Montage schon fast nicht durch die eingepresste Gleitlagerbuchse. Was war das Ergebnis? Haushohe Niederlage gegen den Nadellager-Kit. Beim Parkplatztest und auf dem Trail. Insbesondere das Ausfedern bzw. die Zugstufe waren quasi "tot".

Lasst uns eine solide bewährte Lösung verwenden. Das Ripley von Ibis musste ja schon bei der Diskussion zur Dämpferverlängerung als Vorlage herhalten. Da gibt´s in den amerikanischen Foren auch berechtigte Hinweise, dass das Konzept zumindest grenzgängig ist. Was allerdings wohl definitiv funktionier sind die BB30-Lager für den DW-Link Hinterbau. Deshalb mein "deutscher" Maschinenbauer-Vorschlag fürs Hauptlager: Reset-Innenlager-Kit. Und zwar die GXP-Variante mit Los-/Festlager (auf dem Bild ist die Shimano-Variante dargestellt).





Deutlich haltbarer als die von Sram- und Shimano verwendeten Standardlager. Mit einer Dichtung ausgeliefert die auch im Automotivebereich jederzeit bestehen würde. Alle Einzelteile jederzeit verfügbar. Einfache Montage. Das Festlager wird verspannt montiert. Fertig.

EDIT: Natürlich ohne Lagerschalen. Nur die Lager und Dichtungen sowie mit angepasster Hülse für einen anständigen Lagerabstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (6. Juli 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Lasst uns eine solide bewährte Lösung verwenden. Das Ripley von Ibis musste ja schon bei der Diskussion zur Dämpferverlängerung als Vorlage herhalten. Da gibt´s in den amerikanischen Foren auch berechtigte Hinweise, dass das Konzept zumindest grenzgängig ist. Was allerdings wohl definitiv funktionier sind die BB30-Lager für den DW-Link Hinterbau. Deshalb mein "deutscher" Maschinenbauer-Vorschlag fürs Hauptlager: Reset-Innenlager-Kit. Und zwar die GXP-Variante mit Los-/Festlager (auf dem Bild ist die Shimano-Variante dargestellt).
> Natürlich ohne Lagerschalen. Nur die Lager und Dichtungen sowie mit angepasster Hülse für einen anständigen Lagerabstand.


Da sehe ich jetzt kein direkten Vorteil zu einem fix- und - fertig abgedichteten und geschmierten Standart- (im Optimalfall Schrägkugel-)lager in hoher Qualität, dass dann wenigstens leicht vom Großhersteller verfügbar ist.
Und ob Reset so tolle OEM-Preise anbieten kann?


----------



## coastalwolf (6. Juli 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Da sehe ich jetzt kein direkten Vorteil zu einem fix- und - fertig abgedichteten und geschmierten Standart- (im Optimalfall Schrägkugel-)lager in hoher Qualität, dass dann wenigstens leicht vom Großhersteller verfügbar ist.
> Und ob Reset so tolle OEM-Preise anbieten kann?



Preislich sicher die Premium-Lösung

Funktional sehe ich den entscheidenden Vorteil bei der großen Dichtung.


----------



## nuts (6. Juli 2014)

@Eddy93  Wie dichtet denn Juchem seine Gelenklager? Gedichtete Gelenklager finde ich gerade nur in Größe XXL.

Bild im Anhang: Gestern zufällig gesehen und mal drauf geachtet: Die Lagertechnik konnte ich nicht erkennen, aber die Bauweise mit breiter Abstützung (Rahmen breiter als Hinterbau) scheint sich hier zu bewähren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Bauweise ist bei Motorrädern weitestgehend Standard. Die müssen aussen auch keine Kurbel mit drei Kettenblättern und Umwerfer unterbringen. Mal sehen was Stefan zum Bauraum sagt wenn der wieder erwacht ist.
Beim Eingelenker könnte es ab klappen, wenn man das Yoke als Block zur Aufnahme der Achse verwendet und in den Rahmen steckt. Ich hoffe das ist verständlich...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mal gerne @stuntzi  sehen wenn der am A..bend der Welt versucht passende Gleitlager für sein Bike zu bekommen ;-)

Industriekugellager sollte man fast überall bekommen, bei speziellen gleitlagern wird das wohl nicht so einfach.
Natürlich sind die Weltreisenden nicht so oft zu finden aber auch im Urlaub ist es ärgerlich wenn das bike steht weil die Teile nicht aufzutreiben sind. 
Bei Kugellagern geht ich zum nächsten Landmaschinen Händler, IndustrieGroßhandel und kauf oder bestell die Teile, an Werktage. Sind die innerhalb sspätestens einem Tag da.


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2014)

@nuts Die Stützbreite der Lager wird durch ihre Entfernung zueinander festgelegt und nicht durch die breite von Rahmen/Hinterbau und wie diese zueinander positioniert sind. Es macht für die auftretenden Kräfte am Lager nichts aus, ob die Lager in der Schwinge und ganz außen sitzen oder im Rahmen wo die Schwinge dann innen verläuft. Hauptsache die Lager sind möglichst weit außen!

Beim Motorrad wird der Rahmen ansonsten einfach so breit gehalten, weil der dicke Motor seinen Bauraum verlangt. Die Schwinge dann innen zu montieren ist da einfach die logische Schlussfolgerung.


@HellDriverChris
Die Dichtungen von Reset sorgen für einen recht zähen Lauf wenn sie neu sind. In der Fahrradbranche wo mit viel Aufwand das Konsumentenvolk darauf getrimmt wurde möglichst leicht laufende Lager (mit wenig Dichtung, Schmierung bei hohem Spiel) zu feiern bekommt man sowas nicht im Massenmarkt abgesetzt. Genauso wie ausreichend dimensionierte Wälzlager +Dichtungen zu schwer sind um den Leichtbauwahn genüge zu tun.

@Pizzaplanet 
Die Orte auf der Welt, wo du innerhalb von einem Tag Wälzlager bestellen kannst und bekommst können Gleitlagerlieferanten genauso erreichen. Genauso gibt es aber Orte auf der Welt wo du innerhalb deines Urlaubes keine Wälzlager zeitnah beschaffen werden kannst und dort wirst du dann keine Gleitlager bekommen 
Wobei gerade so ein Satz a 2-5g an Gleitlager kann man viel eher ins Reisegepäck werfen als die entsprechende Sammlung Wälzlager die zudem bei gescheiter Passung ungleich schwerer einzubauen sind.


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Juli 2014)

@Pizzaplanet - wie oft steht man denn realistisch gesehen am Ende der Welt und stellt plötzlich fest das man die Lager tauschen könnte? Das Argument lässt sich ohne Träne von der Liste aller Argumente (für und wieder) streichen.


----------



## pezolived (6. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Lagertechnik konnte ich nicht erkennen, ...



Da gibt und gab es auch schon alles, von Gleitlagern (vulgo "Kunststoffbuchsen" - äußerst schlechter Ruf, aber auch immer nachlässig konstruiert) über Nadel- bis zu Kegelrollenlagern.

Und wenn sich so'n Motorradhersteller mal dem Fahrrad zuwendet, kommt sowas dabei raus:








Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die müssen aussen auch keine Kurbel mit drei Kettenblättern und Umwerfer unterbringen.



Der erforderliche Bauraum ist hüben wie drüben gleich. Die Frage ist doch nur, an welchem der Elemente man das Hinterrad anordnet.

Ich habe ein paar Probleme damit, mir konische Gleitlager vorzustellen, insbesondere in Verbindung mit einer zusätzlichen, zylindrischen Lagerfläche. "Geometrische Überbestimmung" steht unter der Warnlampe, die da bei mir sofort aufleuchtet. Unser Lager muß ja v.a. radiale Kräfte aufnehmen. Das wäre der Job des zylindrischen Anteils, und der kommt nur zum Tragen, wenn der konische bereits entsprechend verformt ist. Bei fortgeschrittendem Verschleiß und wenn der konische Bereich bereits nachjustiert ist, müssen da die Dinge m.E. aus dem Lot geraten (Überlastung der Konusse, bevor der Zylinder zum Tragen kommt). Die Einstellmöglichkeit öffnet außerdem Tür und Tor für alle möglichen Anwenderfehler, die dann anschließend aber dem Produkt angekreidet werden könnten. Eine saubere Trennung in zylindrische Lager + plane Anlaufscheiben würde mir da weit weniger Bauchschmerzen verursachen - oder eben ein Konus, der alles alleine macht. Bloß darf der dann nicht so schlank werden, daß er klemmt.
Überhaupt Verschleiß: In welcher Form liegt der vor, als Abrieb oder fließt das Material? Falls Abrieb, müssen wir dafür einen Raum vorsehen? Hallo Igus, ist da jemand?

Eine Lagerart, die m.E. bei MTB zu wenig Beachtung findet, sind Gummi-Metall-Lager. Als Hauptlager taugen die natürlich nicht, aber für sonstige Gelenke mit geringem Schwenkwinkel (Horst-Link, Federbeinaufnahme). Sie haben zwar (m.E. vernachlässigbare) Gewichtsnachteile, sind aber langlebig, wartungsfrei und "unknarzbar".

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Pintie (6. Juli 2014)

ich wiederhole mich....
ich würde eine Wette eingehen:

10 bikes verschiedener Hersteller (z.b Speiseeis, ICB 1, radon, cube....)

meine Wette 8 davon haben auch am 3. Tag nach Bestellung (die stundenlange suche ist geschenkt) keine neuen Lager verbaut. 

gibt nämlich 3 Probleme:
- erst mal rausfinden was überhaupt gebraucht wird. (steht nicht zwangsweise drauf
- passendes Werkzeug zum auspressen einpressen haben
- Lager bekommen die seltene Größen haben und keiner auf Lager hat.

ich hab letztes Jahr über eine Woche auf meine LAger gewartet und die hat SKF im Katalog. nur jeder shop muss die erst mal ordern usw usw... 
ein Urlaub ist sicher vorher vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (6. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne sehen wenn der am A..bend der Welt versucht passende Gleitlager für sein Bike zu bekommen ;-)
> Bei Kugellagern geht ich zum nächsten Landmaschinen Händler, IndustrieGroßhandel und kauf oder bestell die Teile, an Werktage. Sind die innerhalb sspätestens einem Tag da.


1. Fährt der Stunzi auch Systemlaufradsätze und 2. -->



Merlin7 schrieb:


> - erst mal rausfinden was überhaupt gebraucht wird. (steht nicht zwangsweise drauf
> - passendes Werkzeug zum auspressen einpressen haben
> - Lager bekommen die seltene Größen haben und keiner auf Lager hat
> ich hab letztes Jahr über eine Woche auf meine LAger gewartet und die hat SKF im Katalog. nur jeder shop muss die erst mal ordern usw usw...
> ein Urlaub ist sicher vorher vorbei.



...bleibt dem absolut nichts hinzuzufügen.

Den Vorteil von Standart/Normteilen sehe ich eher in der erprobten "out-of-the-Box"- Konstruktion, einer voraussehbar längerfristig breiten Verfügbarkeit in kontrollierter Qualität und zu akzeptablem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss.


----------



## Eddy93 (6. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> @Eddy93  Wie dichtet denn Juchem seine Gelenklager? Gedichtete Gelenklager finde ich gerade nur in Größe XXL.
> 
> Bild im Anhang: Gestern zufällig gesehen und mal drauf geachtet: Die Lagertechnik konnte ich nicht erkennen, aber die Bauweise mit breiter Abstützung (Rahmen breiter als Hinterbau) scheint sich hier zu bewähren.



Moin Nuts,
das Gelenklager wird an dem Lager "Sattelstrebe-Ausfallende" an jeder Seite von der Kombo Lagerscheibe-O-Ring-Axialer Nadelkranz-Lagerscheibe abgedichtet. Bei Storck werden die Hauptlager radialen Nadellager ebenso abgedichtet. Juchem Verwendet dort ein Kegellager. Im Lager Sattelstrebe-Wippe wird auf die axiale Nadellagerabstützung verzichtet und das radiale Gelenklager mit O-Ringen abgedichtet. Gleiche Lagerung an der Wippe. 
Explosionszeichnungen findest Du auf der Storck Homepage unter Downloads - Adrenalin - Montagehinweise. Will die Bilder nicht reinstellen. Kein Bock auf ne Abmahnung von Herrn Storck. Juchem und Storck haben die Lagerung ja damals zusammen entwickelt  - sieht für mich aber eher nach Juchem aus. Dann sind die ja getrennte Wege gegangen. Für mich aber immer noch die beste Lagerung am Markt.

Beste Grüße,

Jenne


----------



## nuts (7. Juli 2014)

Moin jenne,

alles klar, Danke für den Tipp. Wen es auch interessiert, hier der Link. Ist natürlich schön, dass die Dinger Toleranzen ausgleichen können. 

Wenn man solche Gelenklager in Erwägung zieht, denke ich aber, dass wir bei unserer Situation (Verbindung Hinterbau-Dämpferverlängerung) guten Gewissens auf zusätzliche Axiallager verzichten könnten, schließlich können auch die Radial-Gelenklager Axialkräfte ab: "Axialbelastung: Die zulässigen axialen Tragzahlen liegen bei 20 % der radialen Tragzahlen."

Die Freunde geringer Reibung werden da halt auch nicht unbedingt jubeln...

Gruß!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Juli 2014)

Wow... hier war ja gut was los am Wochenende! Viel gute Infos, hier ein kurzes Feedback:

Die Kritik an der Überbestimmung der Lagerung mit konischem und zylindrischen Anteil kann ich gut nachvollziehen, das hat mich auch schon eine Weile beschäftigt. Ich gebe ganz ehrlich zu, dass ich die Relevanz dieser potentiellen Problematik nicht wirklich einschätzen kann. Überhaupt stecken in der Gleitlager-Geschichte noch ein paar unsichere Punkte. Aber deshalb soll es für die Funktionsmuster zwei Lageraufbauten geben, dann nehmen wir einfach die bessere und machen sie bei Bedarf noch besser.

Lager im Hauptrahmen oder im Yoke:
Natürlich verlieren wir Stützbreite, wenn wir die Lager nach innen legen. Allerdings lässt sich hier viel einfacher eine steife Gehäuseeinheit realisieren, dass ist in Bezug auf die Lagerhaltbarkeit nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Um diesbezüglich noch eine kleine Verbesserung zu realisieren möchte ich den axialen Anschlag im Lagersitz dieses mal mit Seegerringen gestalten. Sonst ist ja der Anschlag oft direkt mit in/an den Lagersitz gefräst... das hat aber den Nachteil, dass sich die Lagersitze nicht gescheit reiben lassen, schon gar nicht in einer Aufspannung. Bei der Seegerring-Variante können die Lager also viel besser zueinander ausgerichtet werden.

Fest-/Loslager oder vorgespannte Lagereinheit:
Hier bevorzuge ich klar die vorgespannte Lagereinheit... so ein Bike ist verdammt flexibel, dazu werden die Rahmen unter Preisdruck in kleinen Serien von Hand gebaut. D.h. es stehen die große Flexibilität und eine vergleichsweise schlechte Konsistenz in der Fertigung als Probleme im Raum... beides Punkte, die nach meiner Erfahrung eher für einstellbare/vorspannbare Lager sprechen.
ALLERDINGS: Da habe ich mich bisher von der berühmten Betriebsblindheit leiten lassen und noch nie eine klassische Fest-/Loslager Kombination zu Einsatz gebracht (gibt es ja nur sehr selten und ich hatte nie Kontakt mit so einem System beim Bike).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Juli 2014)

@Stefan.Stark
Die Lösung mit Lager innen am Hauptrahmen haut doch aber auch nur hin, wenn die Achse an der Stelle sehr steif ist ebenso wie die Verbindung Achse-Hinterbauschwinge. Wobei gerade die Verbindung Achse-Hinterbauschwinge dann eine wirklich ordentliche Presspassung sein müsste, was in der Fertigung wieder der Horror wird wenn die entsprechenden Löcher nicht 1a fluchten (dann würden die Gleitlager außen aber auch problemlos funktionieren...)
Stell ich mir jetzt auch nicht so toll vor 

Vorschlag:

Innenlager mit dem entsprechendem Lagersitz werden ein Frästeil. Bei diesem sitzen die Lagersitze möglichst weiß außen. Dadurch, dass es ein Frästeil ist sollten sich die Lagersitze gescheit fluchtend und ohne Umspannen fertigen lassen. Zwischen den beiden Lagern befindet sich eine Aussparung, in der die Schwinge mittig sitzt. Der Teil der Schwinge der sich zwischen den Lagern befindet ist ein (recht simples) Frästeil und muss nur die Achse aufnehmen, die in den Lagern läuft.
Damit wäre die Felxibilität der Hinterbauschwinge kaum mehr ein Problem und auch der Fertigung sollte in den Griff zu bekommen sein.


Und Fest-Loslager am Fahrrad: Beschaff dir ein SKF ISIS Innenlager, da haste was zum spielen und als Qualitätsmaßstab


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Piktogramm,

zur Verbindung Axhse-Hinterradschwinge:
Das habe ich bei dem geposteten Entwurf schon beschrieben... die Achse wird von einer Seite verschraubt und die "Einstellmutter" über eine geschlitzte Klemmung fest gesetzt. Das sollte eine sehr gute Verbindung ergeben. Vor allem kann man die Lager einstellen, ohne das Yoke zu verspannen.


Yoke nach innen:
Mit solchen Lösungen hatte ich auch schon zu tun, leider wird die Anbindung des Sitzrohr damit in der Regel etwas umständlich und man verliert die gewonnene Steifigkeit wieder im schmalen Yoke...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (7. Juli 2014)

PF 92 Innenlager und schon kann das Yoke eine "gewisse" Breite erreichen. Klar mit 68er BSA wird das nix


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Juli 2014)

Die Breite wird (zumindest zur rechten Seite hin) durch die Kettenblätter begrenzt. In meinem Entwurf sind zu den Kettenblattschrauben einer Shimano 2xKurbel noch ca. 3mm Platz... und die Position ändert sich beim PF 92 nicht.

Ich will den Entwurf noch überarbeiten und links weiter raus gehen, aber das geht auch unabhängig vom PF92... die Gesamtbreite wird von den Kettenblättern rechts und der Kurbel links begrenzt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juli 2014)

Du willst dem ICB, wo 650b, 15mm Steckachsen etc total beliebt sind ein Pressfitlager unter jubeln? Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2014)

Pressfit ist sicherlich ein Auschlußkriterium für viele Interssenten. Wäre für mich auch ein Unding

G.


----------



## veraono (7. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pressfit ist sicherlich ein Auschlußkriterium für viele Interssenten. Wäre für mich auch ein Unding
> 
> G.



Genau,


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Breite wird (zumindest zur rechten Seite hin) durch die Kettenblätter begrenzt. In meinem Entwurf sind zu den Kettenblattschrauben einer Shimano 2xKurbel noch ca. 3mm Platz... und die Position ändert sich beim PF 92 nicht.
> zihängig vom PF92... die Gesamtbreite wird von den Kettenblättern rechts und der Kurbel links begrenzt.



Shimano 2-fach Kurbeln stinken, da kriegt man keinen Bash dran. Also rechne das ganze bitte mit ner Shimano 3-fach Kurbel (es gibt bestimmt viele, die auch 3-fach fahren wollen werden)


----------



## Pintie (7. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Shimano 2-fach Kurbeln stinken, da kriegt man keinen Bash dran. Also rechne das ganze bitte mit ner Shimano 3-fach Kurbel (es gibt bestimmt viele, die auch 3-fach fahren wollen werden)


du meinst 1 fach oder? 1fach + bash geht ja bei 2 fach Kurbel


----------



## veraono (7. Juli 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> du meinst 1 fach oder? 1fach + bash geht ja bei 2 fach Kurbel


Da ist die Auswahl der Kettenblätter (LK68mm) dann aber doch eingeschränkt, oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## Kharne (7. Juli 2014)

Es will nicht jeder auf Teufel komm raus XX1 fahren!


----------



## foreigner (8. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Es will nicht jeder auf Teufel komm raus XX1 fahren!


Ne, aber X01 oder X1 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

Aber wer würde den einen Bash an der Karre fahren? Wir machen doch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ne ISCG Aufnahme dran... dann ist doch jeder mit einem Taco glücklich?

... und jetzt komm mir keiner damit, dass im Keller halt noch ein Bashguard rumliegt, das UNBEDINGT verwendet werden muss...


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber wer würde den einen Bash an der Karre fahren?



wenn ihr schon knapp über dem Boden schleifende Tretlager einplant muss man sich ja was einfallen lassen 
scnr


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

Wenn wir die Kurbeln kurz genug machen und ein entsprechend großes Bashguard auf die Kurbel... dann wäre das ja eine tolle "run flat"-Option


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2014)

Hast du das schon zum Patent angemeldet? Könnte am Markt ein harter Gegner für Schwalbes Procore werden


----------



## Kharne (8. Juli 2014)

Bei mir gibbet nur Bashs, Tacos schützen die Wade nicht


----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage an @Stefan.Stark

Warum setzt man nicht das Lager (oder von mir aus auch das Yoke) so über die Innenlager-Schale?

Und warum siehst Du die Anbindung des Sitzrohrs problematischer, bei innenliegender Schwinge? Ich meine, das Sitzrohr wird ja eh eigentlich immer an das Frästeil Lagersitz-Innenlager geschweißt, ob dieser Block jetzt mittig unterhalb geöffnet ist oder nicht...?

Schnelle skizze


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

Das mit der asymetrischen Änderung hatte ich bereits geschrieben... ist bei fast allen meinen Rahmen so gemacht, um Bauraum zu gewinnen. So wird es auch diesmal gelöst. Kann bei bestimmten Kurbeln bzw. Innenlagern aber auch Probleme bereiten. In unserem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht, da der Drehounkt weiter vom Tretlager entfernt ist.

"Den Block mittig unterhalb öffnen":
Zeichne es Dir einfach mal in der Seitenansicht mit Sitzrohr zentrisch aufs Tretlager auf (und die restlichen Dimensionen korrekt ansetzen!)... machbar ist es schon, es ist aber ein Krampf...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2014)

einen schönen tretlagerbereich hatte damals das "battery" von "mountaincycle". jedoch war dort der drehpunkt vorgelagert...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

Je weiter wir den Drehpunkt nach hinten legen, desto einfacher wird es... dafür müssen wir mit mehr Pedalrückschlag rechnen... es wird also eine Abwägungssache...

EDIT: Je weiter der Drehpunkt nach hinten gelegt wird, desto schwieriger wirds auch wieder mit unserer Progression... alleine deswegen würde ich ihn gerne etwas vor das Tretlager setzen... und dann kommt die Sitzrohrachse hinter dem Drehpunkt runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (8. Juli 2014)

mhmhm wahre Geschichte. 

Um noch ein bisschen Varianten für die Dämpferverlängerung zu eröffnen, hat RockShox gerade die Verfügbarkeit von denen hier bekannt gegeben: 





(Aber nein, wir bleiben dabei: Jeder Dämpfer soll passen)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

schöne Lösung... und wer will momentan schon was anderes fahren?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2014)

die Jungs im Liteville-Forum und RockyRider


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

Die Liteville-Jungs können wir doch eh erst abholen, wenn "ICB" als Religionsgemeinschaft eingetragen ist 

_Liteville unser, der Du fährst in den Bergen, geheiligt sei das scaled sizing.
Dein MK27 komme, beim 301 wie beim 601.
Dein Laufrad rolle, mit breiten Felgen und zweien Schläuchen.
Unser täglich putzen gib uns heute. Und vergib uns Schlamm auch wir vergeben dem Dreck.
Und führe uns nicht auf fremde Websiten, sondern bewahre uns vor der falschen Steckachse.
Denn Dein ist der Hype und der Luxus und der Premiumpreis in der Fahrradbranche _

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Nicht falsch verstehen... finde die Syntace/Liteville-Produkte richtig gut, aber es hat sich in gewissen Teilen schon eine sehr spezielle Klientel entwickelt  Jeder Hersteller kann Stolz sein, wenn er so überzeugte Kunden hat!


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller kann Stolz sein, wenn er so überzeugte Kunden hat!


das ist bei Carver mal mächtig schief gegangen 

und wenn das Gebet jetzt von dir ist muss das Festival gut gewesen sein... noch rest Promille ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

Also Rest-Promille können es nicht sein... aber das Festival war in der Tat sehr befreiend 
Tut gut mal ein paar Tage fern von Computern zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (8. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also Rest-Promille können es nicht sein...!



% ?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Liteville-Jungs können wir doch eh erst abholen, wenn "ICB" als Religionsgemeinschaft eingetragen ist
> 
> _Liteville unser, der Du fährst in den Bergen, geheiligt sei das scaled sizing.
> Dein MK27 komme, beim 301 wie beim 601.
> ...


 

Weltklasse - und den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Darf ich den als Signatur nehmen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juli 2014)

sehr gerne


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2014)

Ich musste künstlerische Freiheit walten lassen, um mit der Zeichenbegrenzung zu dealen


----------



## bastie77 (8. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> mhmhm wahre Geschichte.
> 
> Um noch ein bisschen Varianten für die Dämpferverlängerung zu eröffnen, hat RockShox gerade die Verfügbarkeit von denen hier bekannt gegeben:
> 
> ...




Die haben von unserem Projekt gehört und wollen unbedingt mitmachen.
Habt Ihr mal in eure Spam-Ordner geschaut, ob da ne Anfrage von RockShox schlummert 

Aber im Ernst, wenn es einen technischen Vorteil hat, wäre es ja vielleicht möglich, eine alternative Variante der Dämpferverlängerung anzubieten/später nachzuschieben.


VG Sebastian


----------



## RedSKull (11. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> mhmhm wahre Geschichte.
> 
> Um noch ein bisschen Varianten für die Dämpferverlängerung zu eröffnen, hat RockShox gerade die Verfügbarkeit von denen hier bekannt gegeben:
> 
> ...



Schon mal überlegt wie er hier den Dämpfer befestigt, da ist das "Yoke" noch ein klein wenig länger wie beim ICB_2

http://www.rb-bike.cz/ramy-kola/90/78/iq-575-ram


----------



## veraono (11. Juli 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt wie er hier den Dämpfer befestigt, da ist das "Yoke" noch ein klein wenig länger wie beim ICB_2


Hmm, ich hab da erhebliche Zweifel an der Steifigkeit der Konstruktion ("4 Gelenker" mit 3 Gelenken ohne Abstützung...).


----------



## DHK (12. Juli 2014)

Also wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, scheint die Kolbenstange verlängert zu sein und dort ein Gewinde aufgebracht. Damit wird der Dämpfer in den Rahmen eingeschraubt und mit der Mutter gekontert. (Wobei ich es mir fast nicht vorstellen kann, das es sich für so einen kleinen Hersteller lohnt sich spezielle Dämpfer anfertigen zu lassen...)
Ist aber auf alle Fälle nichts für unser Rad hier!


----------



## nuts (14. Juli 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, scheint die Kolbenstange verlängert zu sein und dort ein Gewinde aufgebracht. Damit wird der Dämpfer in den Rahmen eingeschraubt und mit der Mutter gekontert. (Wobei ich es mir fast nicht vorstellen kann, das es sich für so einen kleinen Hersteller lohnt sich spezielle Dämpfer anfertigen zu lassen...)
> Ist aber auf alle Fälle nichts für unser Rad hier!



Nene, so wie ich das sehe ist das silberne Teil ja geschlitzt, oder? Würde da ein gewöhnliches Dämpferauge vermuten, müssten wir aber nochmal recherchieren.


----------



## DHVEF (16. Juli 2014)

Ja das sieht Zweiteilig aus. Könnte mir vorstellen das silberne Zweiteilige hat ein Außengewinde und das Dämpferauge wird durch einen Bolzen von einem Teil in das Andere innen gefügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (28. Juli 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....Den Dämpfer könnte man in der Verlängerung einfach robust verklemmen. Mit einer Zentrierung über das Dämpferauge.



Na sag ich doch. Bionicon setzt es genau so um


----------



## nuts (28. Juli 2014)

Jap. Da verschleißt dann (in unserem Konzept) aber möglicherweise der Dämpfer schneller, weil er Querkräfte abkriegt. Deshalb würden wir da gern eine Drehbewegung zulassen.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Juli 2014)

Du kannst die drehbewegung auch in dem neuen dämpferauge zulassen bzw. Das dann eben geau auf diese Bewegung auslegen.
also mit grösseren Durchmesser und breiterer abstützung.


----------



## RedSKull (29. Juli 2014)

Warum gehen eigentlich Kona und andere Hersteller so angstfrei an die Geschichte ran und hier meinen alle, dass so eine Dämpferverlängerung sofort kollabieren müsste, sobald da mal ein wenig mehr Druck drauf kommt?
Hier geht es ja nicht mal um ein Bike vom Kaliber Speci Enduro oder Kona Process 167.

Mein Vorschlag: Bei der Dämpferverlängerung einfach die Klemmung am Dämpferauge nicht zum schwächsten Teil machen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich Kona und andere Hersteller so angstfrei an die Geschichte ran und hier meinen alle, dass so eine Dämpferverlängerung sofort kollabieren müsste, sobald da mal ein wenig mehr Druck drauf kommt?
> Hier geht es ja nicht mal um ein Bike vom Kaliber Speci Enduro oder Kona Process 167.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Bei der Dämpferverlängerung einfach die Klemmung am Dämpferauge nicht zum schwächsten Teil machen.


Die haben alle neben dem Hautptlager noch eine zweite Abstützung am Sitzrohr weil es abgestützte Eingelenker oder Viergelenker sind. Wir haben nur ein Hauptlager und die Verlängerung geht dann zu Dämpfer.


----------



## RedSKull (29. Juli 2014)

Das hat Einfluss auf die seitliche Belastung, aber die Geschichte mit dem Abknicken nach oben/unten, vor dem so viele Angst haben, beeinflusst das nicht.

Wobei ich schon verstehe, dass es die Konstruktion verkompliziert, wenn man eine seitliche Verdrehung des Dämpfers ermöglichen will, dabei jedoch vertikal maximale Steifigkeit braucht.


----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2014)

Ist doch schon zigfach aus allen Standpunkten hier pro und contra diskutiert worden, jetzt wirds gebaut und man wird sehen...
@HellDriverChris da die Dämpferaugen abgesehen von Lagerdurchmesser- und Breite aber in der Form keinem Standart unterliegen, ist eine Kompatibilität mit allen Standart-Dämpfern, glaube ich, mit soviel Formschluss wie in deinem Beispiel kaum umzusetzen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Wie sieht denn der Lageraufbau der beiden Funktionsmuster jetzt aus? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## nuts (23. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Wie sieht denn der Lageraufbau der beiden Funktionsmuster jetzt aus? Würde mich mal interessieren.


Für die Eurobike ist jetzt nur das erste fertig. Dort sieht er so aus: Deckscheibe, Schrägkugellager (gedichtet), Segering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2014)

Und wie steht es um die IGUS-Variante? Ist sehr still geworden was das angeht...


----------



## DHVEF (23. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und wie steht es um die IGUS-Variante? Ist sehr still geworden was das angeht...


Das würde ich auch ganz gerne Wissen.


----------



## DocB (23. August 2014)

Schrägkugellager in O-Anordnung sind schon mal 'ne gute Idee


----------



## nuts (23. August 2014)

Igus: Konstruiert ist die Geschichte, die Frästeile liegen auch quasi alle parat, allein es fehlte etwas Zeit *und*: Der Michael ist nicht mehr bei igus, was die Zusammenarbeit doch erschwert hat. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es grad einfach eine Zeitfrage gewesen.


----------



## ONE78 (23. August 2014)

Leider bietet die achse so, aber keinerlei torsionssteifigkeit für den hinterbau...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Leider bietet die achse so, aber keinerlei torsionssteifigkeit für den hinterbau...


Wie kann denn ein Lagerachse eine Verbesserung der Torsionssteifigkeit bringen, außer durch einen Großen Durchmesser? Oder versteh ich Torsion gerade falsch? Torsion im Hinterbau führt an der Lagerstelle doch im Zweifel dazu dass sich die Hinterbauhälften unterschiedlich stark anheben, was wiederum zu Torsion in der Lagerachse führt. Dem muss ich versuchen durch Streben im Hinterbau entgegen wirken.
Die Lagerachse soll, soweit ich Stefan verstanden habe, nach dem Verschrauben beidseitig geklemmt werden. So kann sie dann als Torsionsstab arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (23. August 2014)

Richtig, aber momentan fehlt mir noch eine richtige torsionsteife verbindung der beiden hinterbaudreiecke!
die achse wird nur auf einer seite(links) geklemmt, rechts ist ein gewinde. Somit gibts bei torsion auf der achse, lager fest - lager locker,...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2014)

Wenn sie nur einseitig geklemmt ist hast du recht. Das müsste schon beidseitig passieren, sonst dürfte die Lebensdauer des Lagers nicht grad hoch sein.


----------



## Piktogramm (23. August 2014)

Was wollt ihr an der Stelle mit Torsionssteifigkeit? Wenn die Sitzstreben und die Verstrebung zwischen den Kettenstreben (ich vermute dass die Verstrebung vorhanden sein wird...) derart nachgeben, dass es am Hauptlager zu einer irgendwie relevanten Winkelabweichung der Kettenstreben kommt ist eh alles zu spät. Da macht so ein niedlicher "Bolzen" mit irgendwas um 10mm Außendurchmesser auch nix mehr wett


----------



## ONE78 (24. August 2014)

Genau deshalb will ich ja ne vernüftige versteifung. Aber die seh ich da im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. August 2014)

Ich glaub du hast mich missverstanden. Selbst mit einem 30mm Stahlbolzen und einer torsionssteifen Verbindung zwischen Kettenstreben und Bolzen bringt diese Torsionssteifigkeit an der Stelle überhaupt nichts. Denn wenn der Bolzen Torsionsbelastung in bedeutendem Umfang sieht heißt das, dass die Steckache, die Sitzstreben und die Strebe zwischen den Kettenstreben bereits eine ENORME Verformung hinter sich haben müssen. Daher der Bolzen spielt seine Torsionssteifigkeit erst aus, wenn der Hinterbau schon großteils zerstört ist. Bringt also überhaupt nichts da eine torsionssteife Verbindung vorzusehen.


----------



## ONE78 (24. August 2014)

Ich hab dich schon verstanden. Meine kritik an der bisherigem ausführung ist auch eher akademischen natur. Die verdrillung an der stelle wird wohl niezu einer verspannungder lager führen. 

Mit torsionsteifer verbindung oben, meine ich eine verstrebung (weit) vor der drehachse und nicht nur ein verbindungsrohr an den KS und eine blattfeder. Ich glaube momentan hat da die Dämpferverlängerung und deren lager noch den härtesten job.


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Da werden wir uns auch definitiv noch was anderes einfallen lassen, als das aktuelle rohr. An sich ist ein einteiliges Yoke der Plan. Hängt aber noch etwas davon ab, wie weit diese #umwerfergeschichte runter gehen muss, und wo die Verbindung zu den Sitzstreben hoch geführt wird.


----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

Einteiliges yoke hört sich gut an!

und lasst bitte, bitte diesen umwerferkrampf weg!


----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

Edit sagt: Einteilig is ziemlich schwierig, würde doch ein riesiges Teil.


----------



## coastalwolf (30. August 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mich missverstanden. Selbst mit einem 30mm Stahlbolzen und einer torsionssteifen Verbindung zwischen Kettenstreben und Bolzen bringt diese Torsionssteifigkeit an der Stelle überhaupt nichts. Denn wenn der Bolzen Torsionsbelastung in bedeutendem Umfang sieht heißt das, dass die Steckache, die Sitzstreben und die Strebe zwischen den Kettenstreben bereits eine ENORME Verformung hinter sich haben müssen. Daher der Bolzen spielt seine Torsionssteifigkeit erst aus, wenn der Hinterbau schon großteils zerstört ist. Bringt also überhaupt nichts da eine torsionssteife Verbindung vorzusehen.



Was die Torsionssteifigkeit der Achse für die Schwingenlagerung angeht, hast Du mit Deinen Ausführungen sicher recht. Allerdings würde eine beidseitige Klemmung auf jeden Fall Vorteile in Sachen Seitensteifigkeit bringen. Hatte ich ja bereits angeregt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...ilbike-ergebnisse.702511/page-5#post-11999071 

In Kombination mit einer Los-/Festlagerung wäre es eine solide Ausführung. Jetzt sind zwei Schrägkugellager axial gegeneinander verspannt. Wieder mal unnötigerweise eine technisch zweitklassige Lösung aufgrund der undefinierten Axialkräfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. August 2014)

Technisch zweitklassig stimmt aber auch nicht.
eine angestellte Lagerung ist für mich eigentlich das Optimum für die Aufgabe, wenn, ja wenn man die sauber einstellt (bzw eingestellt bekommt). 
Fertigungstechnisch relativ günstig und spielfrei (ohne teure Lager), steif, robust und wartungsfreundlich.


----------



## ONE78 (30. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Einteilig is ziemlich schwierig, würde doch ein riesiges Teil.



Na beim 4gelenker braucht es ja meist auch eine recht massive/voluminöse wippe. Ob nun gefräst oder geschmiedet, egal, aber da eine einteiliges yoke macht imho aus steifigkeits- und passungstechnischen gründen schon Sinn.


----------



## nuts (1. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Na beim 4gelenker braucht es ja meist auch eine recht massive/voluminöse wippe. Ob nun gefräst oder geschmiedet, egal, aber da eine einteiliges yoke macht imho aus steifigkeits- und passungstechnischen gründen schon Sinn.



hast schon recht. Mal sehen was Stefan dazu sagt.


----------

